# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  The Thrice-Blessed IC

## Ridai

Everything's a blur in Shiver's head. She vaguely remembers leaving Svardborg on an important mission given to her by her clan's Jarl, Storvald. A glimpse of reaching the mainland... somewhere. Travelling with a destination in mind, searching for a... stone? Meeting someone. Then nothing. Missing time.

Senses only slowly return. An instinctive check reveals she is still feeling all her limbs and fingers. No pain of injury. No bindings. That's good. More feeling and wakefulness slip back into her body. Feeling quite warm, wrapped in blankets. The presence of someone else. Soft light. Muffled light wind.

Finally opening her eyes, her eyelids feel heavy, vision slowly steadying. Thirst hits her hard. Head aching. Her body is wracked by what at first feels like the aftereffects of a night that overdid it on alcohol, wrestling, and pleasures, like some mornings after particularly successful raids, but it feels way worse and lacks the memory of fun that was had to make it worth it. No, above all, Shiver feels _weak._ Her strength, her health, even some of her confidence, for the lack of a better word, diminished. Gaps in her mental and physical memory that she knows once contained much of her skill and presence.

"Oh! Oh gods!" Shiver hears a pleasant, youthful, feminine voice, full of surprise. Someone scoots over to her, a beautiful human face with nearly radiant green eyes and full blonde mane appearing against the backdrop of the tent's ceiling, looking down at Shiver first with searching worry, then relief. "Finally awake! Knew things would work out if I kept at it!" she cheerfully says, most likely to herself, before quickly becoming visibly flustered as she remembers Shiver can actually hear her now. "Oh, uh, gods, you must be thirsty, hold on-" Reaching over for something, Shiver sees the rest of the young woman. Not an athletic warrior like the giantess, far from it. But exceptionally beautiful nonetheless, blessed with full curves clad in what appears to be a translucent blue dress (seemingly made from the ethereal stuff of magic), with a simple black shirt and skirt beneath.

The woman grabs a waterskin, shakes it, finds it sounds empty, and snips her fingers, causing a stream of water to appear just above the opening, gliding smoothly into the waterskin until it is full. "Here, drink, please," she offers to Shiver, placing the opening of the waterskin at her lips while lifting her head a little. A soothing feeling spreads from the hand holding her, making her head hurt less and less. With a blush on her face and seemingly having trouble looking at Shiver for too long, she also quietly adds. "Also, uhm, don't be alarmed about your clothes. I had to clean them because they were soaked and I had to check you for injuries. Th-they're over there."

And unless humans have learned to become quite big, it appears Shiver is stuck at human size, something that has not happened since her adolescent life. And either this woman is a marvelous actor who recognized Shiver as a frost giantess and decided to not mention it, or she is utterly oblivious to her true nature.

Link to the OOC

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver tries to press herself up to at least her elbows but the spinning and pain make her rethink the idea. 
Where am I and how did you find me?
And who are you?
Keeping the woman talking should cover Shiver's attempts to shift her body back to its proper size as she surreptitously goes through the routines that always work

----------


## Ridai

Shiver trying to suddenly sit up takes the woman by surprise, same with the blanket slipping a little lower, deepening her blush.

"We're by the road leading to the town of Nightstone," she answers, then after a beat adding "Between Deepwater and Daggerford." because many people probably do not know a small town off the beaten path like that.

"You were lying by the side of the road when I came by, all cold and pale. I couldn't just leave you there, so I put up my tent and have been trying to warm you up and, well..." She gestures with a glowing hand, while also looking for the right words. "trying to cure you of whatever knocked you unconscious. Honestly, I was getting worried I might not be able to do anything for you, since it has been a full day."

Remembering that she had not introduced herself, the woman slaps her forehead. "Where are my manners. I go be Sìle," (she pronounces it as Shee-leh) "though people reading my name also call me See-le or Sile." (the latter sounding like it rhymes with file) Sìle shrugs. "You are free to pick whatever, I don't mind. I travel around, helping out. I've been a maid, a mage apprentice, I helped out adventurers, Sune and Sharess' priestesses had me dabbling as a matchmaker and courtesan," Sìle coughs a little sheepishly, leading to a beat of awkward silence.

"So... what's your name? And how are you feeling?" Shiver is having an effect on Sìle, but she seems genuinely interested in/concerned about her wellbeing.

As Sìle tries to answer the questions and rattles through her bout of nervousness, Shiver draws on her gift. She can still feel it, however... nothing happens. Her size does not increase at all, like her being cannot support it in her weakened state. While her strength does not seem to want to return, Sìle tending to Shiver at least is making the world not spin around Shiver and her head no longer feeling three sizes too large anymore.

----------


## MikelaC1

My name is Slissht, in the language of my...people, it means Shiver, most people find that easier to say. 

She pauses

what you doing is helping...a bit...but my strength is still not there. 

She checks to see if her sword and gold are still there

there was no indication of who attacked me

----------


## Ridai

Shiver's weapon and gold are close-by (in easy reach of Shiver), along with her clothes, which have been neatly folded. Shiver gets the feeling all of her belongings received a round of cleaning and mending, all of them also arranged in such a way that is quite visually satisfying.

"That's a very pretty name," Sìle answers, unable to suppress a smile. Hearing Shiver talk about her condition, the young woman reaches out (pausing briefly to check if Shiver allows it) and places her hand on Shiver's chest, just below the neck, seemingly looking for something through her touch. Her brow furrows from a combination of concentration and what she finds.

"You are good to go, but... I am afraid I can't make your strength return. Whoever did this and whatever they did to you... what was there is just... gone. I'm sorry." If Shiver allows, Sìle places a hand on her shoulder.

"Still, bodies, minds, and souls can be surprisingly resilient. They often still remember what was once there, and they just might be able to return to it in time. Perhaps even quicker than before." 

Smiling encouragingly, she adds "Would you like to accompany me to Nightstone? It is the closest settlement and I've been on the way there anyway. A hearty tankard and a good night's sleep in a proper bed might do wonders to get your bearings."

Hearing about Nightstone, something in Shiver's memories stirs about the place. Something about the namesake of the village.

----------


## MikelaC1

Ale and a bed often help things although Shiver has found that in her smaller capacity her appetite for beverage is not diminished but her tolerance is and something about the name stirs a memory, hopefully seeing it will do more. Lead on
Shiver dresses and buckles up

----------


## Ridai

Sìle grins at the mention of memory stirring. "All the more reason."

She gives Shiver space as she dresses, heading out of the warm tent and waiting there. Once stepping outside, Shiver feels a cool breeze on her skin, seeing the grass and trees of the warmer parts of the Savage Frontier near the coast. A simple dirt road, if one well-travelled, winds itself from west to east. Sìle turns to Shiver, a deep blush quickly returning to her face as she needs to look up at her newfound companion, as the warrior woman stands nearly a foot taller. Shiver knows the look, having been desired by many in her life, especially among the small folk (from the perspective of giants), awe-struck by the giantess' beauty, presence, and physicality. To Sìle's credit, Shiver sees neither the lecherous look many men direct towards her, nor that of intense envy many women regarded her with. Composing herself quickly, Sìle clears her throat as she stops herself from staring, and instead kicks one of the tent pegs, causing the tent to collapse into a small, nicely rolled up pack for Sìle to pick up. Other than the tent, her clothes (including her ethereal blue dress), and a simple carrying bag, Sìle doesn't appear to carry any notable belongings that stand out to an experienced raider, such as jewelry or magic items. She seemingly doesn't mind the cool air, despite not being dressed for the weather.

Now that she thinks about it, Shiver is pretty sure the tent was smaller on the outside than the inside suggested.

"Anyway, it's not far, just down the road," Sìle says, pointing down the road to the east, which winds itself through a copse. "I hear the inn is renowned for its food and guest rooms. Somethign about being a popular nobles' retreat."

------------------------

It is an undisturbed walk to Nightstone, no one passing them, no beasts bothering them. The sun is approaching noontime as they come across an unusual sight as they pass through the copse. In a bend of the road, a waggon lies tipped over against an incline beside the road. One side of the waggon looks like it has been crushed, part of the waggon's wall and two of its wheels either caved in or practically ripped out. The contents of the waggon strewn about. Some ripped open or emptied, some just discarded. Shiver sees signs of combat. Blood splashes on the waggon's side, many footprints on the ground, but no bodies. By her estimation, this happened perhaps a day or two ago. Either the owners of the waggon escaped or they were dragged away. The attack doesn't look very organized or disciplined to her. Goblins are a likely suspect. Backed up by an ogre, perhaps.

"What happened here?" Sìle wonders, approaching the waggon, doing a brief sweep of the site. She quickly confirms Shiver's suspicions as she examines the tracks, which apparently lead roughly the way they are going (if not exactly walking down the road, rather heading through the trees), but the tracks are hard to make out any further due to a recent rainfall and all the undergrowth.

"Huh," Sìle says, retrieving something from the scattered wares. A small bundle, its contents just some herbs, but that is not what she draws Shiver's attention to. On the bundle is a familiar symbol of a winged serpent pointing downwards, its maw opened toward a sphere. "I heard rumors the Zhentarim are up to something in the region. But what are they doing here?" She furrows her brow as she looks at the bundle again, before tossing it away. Nothing much she can do about the waggon.

Shiver remembers the Zhentarim, also known as the Black Network. A widespread network of mercenaries, often in the business of protecting caravans, establishments, people, you name it. Publically, they have a reputation of being dependable, good-natured helpers. Shiver vaguely remembers one of them having come to Svardborg, speaking with the jarl. If that is not evidence towards a more nefarious true nature of the ominously nicknamed Black Network, she does not know what is.

As they want to continue, Sìle seems to wind up for a sneeze. When it finally comes, there is a brief blur about the young woman... and in the next moment, a very handsome young man with flowing hair is standing there, wearing a loose black shirt and skirt, if with an ethereal blue vest instead of a dress now. "Ah, this again," Sìle notes with evident familiarity and some annoyance, his voice as pleasant as his previous female one. Glancing to Shiver, he feels the need to explain. "Stars were feeling especially spicy when I was born, so I got wild magic in my blood. It's mostly harmless to others, don't worry, but, well," he gestures to himself. "_this_ happens from time to time. Might change back soon, maybe not, maybe partially." It sounds like he can't do much about it. Male Sìle seems to try avoiding staring at Shiver even more than in his female form. 

---------------------

It does not take long to arrive at Nightstone. Shiver hears the distant, unceasing ringing of a temple bell and spots a motte-and-bailey castle standing in a river (which also conveniently serves as a natural moat), the drawbridge leading into the bailey currently down. The bailey is surrounded by a palisade wall, a temple bell tower peeks up from behind it. So far, so normal. However, something is wrong.

"There it is. Nightstone." Sìle introduces the town as they approach with a sweeping gesture, but he too notes something being off. The bridge leading from the bailey up to the castle on the motte seems to be lacking its middle section, having been broken by something. The castle shows signs of damage, one corner looking like it has been crushed, though most of the structure is still standing. As they reach the drawbridge, they see a chaos of old footprints in front of it. Seemingly mostly human feet coming out of the town and running somewhere north. Looking across the drawbridge and into the town, they see large boulders, easily a meter in diameter, having buried themselves into the dirt streets, one house having been partially crushed by one of them.

"What in the hells happened here?" Sìle asks no one in particular.

The bell of the temple right beside the town gate still rings ceaselessly.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Feel free to interject at any point of the above.

----------


## MikelaC1

Being used to such transformations for her own part, the change of Sile doesnt put Shiver off like it would someone else. Hard to say something when in the next 10 minutes it could happen to her....and since she has the power, it only makes sense that someone else would too.

The city has clearly been attacked, and the perpetrators may still be inside. Being careful, Shiver draws her sword, and then looks to the drawbridge to see if enough of the middle is still intact to venture across with ease...and if so, she moves into the city.

----------


## Ridai

Shiver is neither better or worse at reading others than most people, however she still recognizes Sìle stopping for a brief moment when she (or rather, he, currently) notices Shiver treating the transformation as nothing negative. If she had to guess, this does not happen often, and consequently, Sìle seems more at ease around the (incognito) giantess. She catches part of a grateful smile as he turns away to lead the way, and to his credit, it is something that would make the hearts of a fair share of women beat faster.

---------------------

The drawbridge of the town of Nightstone is still intact, the heavy chains leading up to the twin watchtowers on each side. Sìle follows right beside Shiver. To her left (north) as she steps through the gate is the temple, ceaselessly ringing its bell, the noise so loud that it could potentially even cover the noise of combat, at least in its close vicinity. Shiver sees depictions of deities in the designs of the stained glass windows, and while her knowledge of the deities of the small folk is limited, the motifs of dawn in one window and forests in the other most likely point to good deities. Glimpses of a cemetary are seen behind the temple.

To her right (south and southeast), Shiver sees simple town residences constructed from wood, with steeped, shingled roofs. Part of one of the nearby residences has been crushed by one of the boulders, more having embedded themselves in the bordering garden where wheat is growing. Beyond the nearby residences, Shiver sees a windmill on a small hill, a few more homes (some of them seemingly also damaged by boulders) and a gap in the palisade in the far south leading to the bridge up to the castle.

Ahead of her (east), boulders have embedded themselves in the mud road, and just past the temple is the town square. As they approach, Shiver sees more boulders, but curiously also a large hole in the middle of the town square, like something large once stood there and was simply ripped from the ground (her foggy memory stirs a little at this). On the northern edge of the town square is a two-storey building with a sign identifying it as the Nightstone Inn, with the distant back corner visible from where Shiver is standing having been crushed open by a boulder. On the eastern far side of the square is a simple stable house with a large hole in its roof.

As she moves carefully with Sìle at her side, Shiver notices something peculiar. Ever since Sìle has been leading her to Nightstone, her senses seem... sharper, picking up on more things than usual. This leads to two discoveries:

1) Having first-hand experience in being able to throw boulders normally fit for large-scale siege engines of the small folk, she notices something odd about the boulders. Or rather, their impact sites. If they were thrown by a large creature of a siege engine, she would expect them to impact at an angle, and here or there carve a short path through the mud or strike further into a building. But all boulders seem to have slammed straight down, like they were dropped from on high.

2) Not yet having stepped onto the town square, Shiver spots two swolen looking canines tearing open the corpse of a dog in the northeastern corner of the town square. With a certain distaste, she identifies them as worgs. Creatures usually kept by goblinoids such as orcs and, well, goblins, who in turn often serve hill giants out of fear of a very large stick (or being sat on. Or eaten). And lo and behold, due to her sharpened senses and Sìle quietly drawing her attention to it as well, Shiver spots two goblins chasing chickens in a backyard beyond the northeastern corner of the town square. By her combat intuition, Shiver feels it would be unlikely for the goblins to notice a fight in the town square due to the bell's noise, their distraction, and the obstructed view.

The worgs have not discovered the pair yet, too busy hungrily feeding on the dog's carcass. A good 60 feet of distance lies between Shiver and the worgs. Sìle looks to Shiver, wordlessly checking how she wishes to proceed. He is unarmed, but his arms are raised, ready. Either he is confident in his hand-to-hand abilities, or his weapon of choice is magic of some form.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Here is an overhead map of the place. Shiver and Sìle are currently just to the west of the town square with the hole in the middle.

The sharpened senses that Shiver is experiencing are a special ability of Sìle. While she is within 15ft of Shiver, Sìle can share the ranks of one skill with Shiver. Currently this is done with Spot, and Shiver currently effectively has six ranks of Spot. Sìle can freely change what skill she/he wants to share, but she needs a full-round action to change it, and must remain within 15ft of Shiver for it to remain in effect.

----------


## MikelaC1

Normally a charge from Shiver would include a whoop and holler, but in this case she is aiming for as much stealth as possible. She charges out with blade drawn, aiming to decapitate a worg

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

not sure if I get an attack on that distance, so added just in case
(1d20+7)[*14*] attack & [roll]2-12+6[/roll] damage

----------


## MikelaC1

*Spoiler: Damage*
Show

(2d6+6)[*14*] damage

----------


## Ridai

Running across the town square, Shiver carves into the nearest worg, drawing blood and doing grievous harm to the red-eyed beast, but it remains standing. A globe of acid slams into the other beast, courtesy of Sìle who is trailing behind the charging Shiver. The giantess is able to hear the growls, but even at her distance they are muffled by the endless bell ringing, which is starting to beg the question who keeps ringing it and why. The beasts snatch at Shiver, both catching flesh for a total of *13 damage*, and much to Shiver's surprise and Sìle's horror, they pull the warrior woman to the ground. Not long ago, a measly worg being a threat to Shiver would have been inconceivable, even her mere skin too tough for such creatures, to say nothing of their chance of success to trip the giantess, or their chance to survive even a single strike of the giantess.

In the distance, the goblins remain oblivious, still chasing chicken, and the chicken appear to be feisty.

(Shiver was able to charge at the worgs. It is now Shiver's turn, and she has 38/51 HP. She is prone. Worgs are flanking her. Sìle is now 30ft away.)

(Also, I am as surprised as you most likely are that the two worgs hit, and also managed to trip Shiver)

----------


## MikelaC1

Enraged that a mere worg was able to pull her down, Shiver stands with a bellow and strikes again.

(my understanding is that standing is a move equivalent, and so I ca still take a strike)

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d20+7)[*9*] attack & (2d6+6)[*13*] damage

----------


## Ridai

The worgs, having tasted blood, snatch at Shiver as she rises, biting deeper and dealing a total of *13 damage*, but not pulling her down the ground again. The swing at one of the worgs is shaky, Shiver can tell, seeing the creature react to it. However, the next instant is a flurry of activity, as silvery streaks race through the air, one unerringly striking the worg behind Shiver, one the one in front of her, courtesy of Sìle. Pinpricks for these angry piles of muscle and sinew, Shiver knows, but they serve a different purpose than attempting to bring down the beasts. Having crossed the distance, Sìle puts the beast in front of Shiver into a pincer situation, the worg whipping around to snatch at the young human, who is doing motions as if to cast another bit of attack magic. 

The reorientation and the threat of another attack by this other human leaves the worg so wide open that Shiver is able to cease the opportunity and, using her immense strength, cleave the beast in half.

The other worg tries to bite Shiver once more, but her natural grace and finally finding her feet in her weakened state allow her to easily step around the attack. The beast growls at her, but her display of violence and her sudden agility are putting fear into it as she towers over it with blood on her blade.

In a split-second, Shiver's combat intuition tell her a normal flanking maneuver would not have been enough to connect with the worg, and the second spellcasting attempt after the silvery missiles by Sìle was a fake-out. There are mighty warriors like her who possess immense strength and prowess to fell their foes. And then there are those who excel at creating opportunities for warriors like Shiver to capitalize on. Sìle falls into the latter category and Shiver is sure she never met someone as able to rip open someone's defense as her companion.

Sìle himself seems to be entirely occupied by simply trying to help Shiver, increasingly alarmed by the harm done to her, then astounded by her ability to fell the worg adn weather what would have felled many a man and woman, then impressed by her simply avoiding the remaining wounded beast. Clearly, he has never witnessed anyone like Shiver.

(Shiver is at 25/51 HP. Shiver's turn. One wounded worg next to her. Sìle is 10ft away from Shiver, on the opposite of the giantess compared to the worg.)

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Yes, standing up is a move action, which also provokes AoOs. The worgs failed their strength checks when they hit Shiver with them. The regular attack of the remaining dog missed by a lot.

Having shown the gamut of Sìle's abilities, he/she is a gestalt character, with Sorcerer on one side, and a skillful class with bard-like divine casting on the other. Sìle flanked the worg and used a limited resource to Aid Another Shiver on her attack against the worg as a swift action. Due to another class feature, whenever Sìle flanks an enemy with Shiver, both gain +4 to attacks from the flanking, and Sìle's Aid Another gives a +4 bonus, pushing Shiver's attack roll past the worg's AC with the total +8 bonus.

----------


## MikelaC1

Beginning to find her feet but still not entirely satisfied with her performance, Shiver brings her massive blade down in a huge chop to end the remaining worg.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d20+15)[*30*] attack & (2d6+6)[*13*] damage
assuming the bonuses of the last post still apply

----------


## Ridai

Sìle is unable to cross the distance to get all the way around to flank the worg, but is soon by Shiver's side, providing a distraction for the mighty warrior to capitalize on. But even without it, the beast's fate would have been sealed, as it is caved in by the enchanted sword.

The threat of the worgs is gone. No goblins appear to have noticed the fight, the bell still ringing.

Without further ado, Sìle puts his hands on Shiver's forearm. Pain slowly begins to receed as the giantess feels her wounds close. It takes a minute or two until Shiver has fully recovered, her body suffused by a pleasant feeling. Once done, Sìle has to take a few deep breaths, looking like what he did took a fair bit out of him.

"Those should be the only worgs here. I did not see any more tracks, outside of goblin ones. And we might be dealing with a dozen of them, scattered through the town." He speaks up just enough to be heard by Shiver right next to him. Two worgs in her current state were a challenge (much to her chagrin), but goblins surely are less so, unless encountered in sufficient numbers. Cowardly creatures, they may just run once a fight does not go in their favor... and get backup.

(Out of combat. Shiver has been fully healed. So far, they have not been discovered.)

----------


## MikelaC1

Do you have some way, through your magic, to either get us up to that bell to see whats going on...or at least see the bell room?

----------


## Ridai

Sìle shakes his head. "My magic has not developed that far. I had not met the right person yet to go that far." Shiver's understanding of magic is lacking, but if this is true, then Sìle has a particular and rare talent for healing.

Shiver's companion looks to the every-ringing belltower of the temple. "Climbing is an option. Or we could simply enter the temple. I did not see anyone in the main hall through the windows." The front door is facing them and appears slightly ajar. Looking at the tower, Shiver judges it a challenging climb, but hardly an impossible one, and it would most likely earn her a greater element of surprise.

----------


## MikelaC1

Once again, Shiver wishes she was in her giantess form, that would render the climb a joke, handholds impossible for a human to use in combo would be a cinch for her. But even without, she is still a pretty good climber and suddenly coming over the ramparts would be a horrible surprise for her foes.

*Spoiler: Climb*
Show

(1d20+12)[*20*]

----------


## Ridai

"Good fortunes," Sìle wishes as Shiver begins her climb. Having neither Shiver's vertical reach nor her strength, he stays on the ground. Indeed it is a non-trivial climb, but the miniaturized giantess quickly pulls herself up the side of the temple and onto the roof, from there heading over to the belltower and climbing up there. The sound of the bell is defining now that she is right beside it, though thankfully it isn't large enough to cause damage to her hearing immediately. Climbing into the tower, she gets a look down and sees two goblins swinging on the rope of the bell, seeming to have quite a bit of fun. What little she sees of the room beyond the steeple they are in looks like they rummaged through everything and probably emptied at least one mattress' contents onto the floor.

(If Shiver wants to make an action entrance by sliding down the rope and attacking, she can.)

----------


## MikelaC1

It would be even more terrifying if she were giant-sized, but Shiver is still bigger than any puny goblin and makes quite an appearance as she slides half the way on the rope, only to let go and make a huge sweep with her blade, aiming to bisect one goblin

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

(1d20+7)[*9*] attack & (2d6+6)[*11*] damage

----------


## Ridai

In this case, her smaller size is a boon to Shiver, as she fits into the narrow tower this way. There is a sudden loud and harsh ring as Shiver's added weight locks the bell to one side. Rushing down the rope, Shiver sees the goblins lose their grip on the rope from the sudden downward motion combined with the surprise of someone attacking them _from above_, spilling the small creatures to the steeple's floor. With her usual grace, Shiver lands and swipes, adjusting just enough to cleave through one of the goblins and into the other, ending both of them.

Finally, the bell falls silent, though the ringing in Shiver's ears may stick around for a moment.

Looking around, the backroom is a mess, as the goblins rummaged through everything and emptied out the mattress of the bed in the corner of the room. Chests for holding clothes had their contents thrown on the ground, littering it with priestly vestment and various personal belongings of the local priest. In the steeple are two bags, seemingly what the goblins looted from the village thus far, a cursory check revealing blocks of incense, a silver holy symbol of Mielikki shaped like a unicorn's head, empty vials, a wooden "poor box" with a collection of copper and silver coins in it, and various knick-knacks.

Soon, Sìle enters the backroom, seeing Shiver's handywork and her total lack of injury, once again driving home this is no ordinary warrior. "They never saw it coming, did they?" he comments, unable to suppress a smile. "Temple hall's clear. I saw the goblins start converging on the temple once the bell clanged and stopped. They'll be here any moment now."

With the ringing in her ears slowly growing quieter, Shiver soon begins to hear muffled voices of the crude goblin tongue, slowly coming closer to the temple. Sìle considers for a moment, then places his hands on Shiver's forearm. That wonderful warm feeling returns, but this time not knitting close wounds, but rather wreathing her in a protective aura. Something rarely felt, the last time by one of the rare frost giant priestesses of Hiatea, one of the three female giant deities next to the All-Father and the gods of each kind of giant. Hiatea is the greatest of the three, as a goddess of nature, hunting, and giant women and children, with her younger sisters Iallanis (lesser goddess of love, mercy, and beauty) and Diancastra (demigoddess of trickery, mischief, and fertility) lesser in power and barely worshipped amongst most frost giants due to their violent, might-makes-right society.

"I... thought it might help. You are powerful, but they are many. And they... go for beautiful women first." Sìle looks and sounds like he has seen this happen in the past. Shiver has no trouble sensing her companion does not doubt her ability to fight and win at all. But if he can still help in some small way, he very much wants to.

(Shiver can ready herself for the goblins entering the temple wherever and however she wants, meet them outside, or do something else entirely. Sìle cast _shield of faith_ on her for +2 deflection AC.)

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So, the attack roll looks bad. However, as they are swinging, they are not wearing their shields. They are surprised, and Shiver sliding down the rope knocks them prone, so her attack just barely manages to hit. Also, what Shiver attempted was awesome, and I support awesome.

As for why both goblins died, it is something I might do from time to time, especially when encountering many weak creatures. Shiver did so much damage that enough was left over after reducing the first goblin to 0 HP that she could kill the second, so the leftover damage was applied to it. One reason is to help her deal with larger groups, and to underline just how freaking powerful Shiver is, especially once she gets bigger again (where it would feel very silly for the giantess with her huge sword having to pick off one little goblin at a time instead of sweeping through them). In a solo game, I have no problem with doing this. Should Shiver pick up the Cleave feats at some point, those will also work with this.

----------


## MikelaC1

There may be many, that just means more of them to fall. But make sure to try and take one of them alive so we can get some answers. With that, Shiver grabs her blade double handed, flexes as best she, and starts to move towards the sounds

----------


## Ridai

Sìle chuckles, acknowledging with a two finger salute. "That's the spirit."

Striding out of the temple, Sìle close behind, Shiver once more steps out onto the town square. A haphazard mob of a dozen goblins is closing in on the building, with most coming from the southeast. The reaction is immediate, seeing Shiver with her bloodied weapon, she does not need to understand their crude tongue to know what they are shouting is equally aggressive and lecherous, at least from the male majority of the group. The women mostly grin with malice towards her. If she had to guess, the currently male Sìle is promised a violent death as well.

From the north, out of sight of the other goblins, comes a female goblin, apparently having stopped dragging a bag that looks much too heavy for her (still lying at the caved-in back corner of the inn), and when she sees the two, her eyes go wide, followed by a grin, which seems to be soured by what the other goblins are screaming at them. From the corner of her eye, Shiver sees the goblin beckon towards them. Or, at the very least, Sìle. "Queeck, here come, preetty man," she, for the lack of a better word, practically stage-whispers with a heavy accent. Sìle seems to be able to roll with the bizarre situation and stark contrast between that one goblin and the bloodthirsty rest, wordlessly letting Shiver know who the one survivor most likely will be.

(Shiver's turn. Most of the goblins are in one group with no clear leader, with 2-3 scattered a bit to the sides. The female goblin is within a move action and not anywhere near the others, and seems to make no attempt to join in what they are planning. The main group can be reached with a move action, the outliers can be charged at. I treat Shiver and Sìle as pretty much acting in grouped initiative, so Sìle's turn may happen before or after Shiver's turn, depending on what is more beneficial/fun, and as an abstraction of their sense of teamwork.)

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver is not normally a religious person, paying only minimal service to the gods but in a case like this, she really wishes one of them would choose to suddenly reverse her affliction...becoming a giant right in front of them would be a sight to see. But for now, she settles for a huge roar and a big swinging strike, hopefully taking out more than one or at least bisecting a few in spectacular and demoralizing fashion

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

(1d20+7)[*26*] attack & (2d6+6)[*12*] damage

----------


## MikelaC1

confirmation 
*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

(1d20+7)[*10*] & (2d6+6)[*16*] damage

----------


## Ridai

Shiver is faintly aware of Sìle answering the lone goblin, who seems to become positively giddy. But such things are far from her mind right now, as she storms into battle before the overconfident horde can act. The mighty shout takes them aback. Sìle's melodious voice chants a spell, creating a shimmer on the muddy ground below some of the creatures, causing them to slip. The very next moment, Shiver is amidst the goblins, forward foot stopping her motion dead, transferring all her speed and weight into her arms, and with a mighty swing, the giantess carves through the ranks in front of her. Five goblins have their bodies torn apart, remains sent scattered to the floor in a short-lived wave.

Their numbers suddenly halved, the goblins begin to realize they made a terrible mistake, looking in terror towards Shiver and her blood-and-gore-dripping giant blade, while Sìle is awestruck as he positions himself to make the feeble goblin attempts to surround the mighty warrior fruitless. Three of the remaining six goblins desperately try to crawl away, but keep slipping on the magically slickened mud, making a mess of themselves. The remaining three are the outliers, who are still processing, feebly throwing their crude javelins at the giantess, but all of them fail to hit her or penetrate her skin even a little bit. They are too dumbstruck to also run away at this moment.

The gods may not have given her back her giantess form, but somewhere, Hiatea is smiling down at the impressive display.

(Shiver's turn. Sìle casts _grease_ and literally all four targeted goblins failed their saves, falling prone. One of them was at the front and between that and being caught flatfooted from having lost initiative, it was enough to just confirm Shiver's crit, once again landing on the exact number needed. This is, once again, without me fudging any numbers, so I am honestly pretty happy with Sìle as Shiver's support. The confirmed crit dealt enough damage to kill five goblins at once, which were all that could reasonably be in Shiver's melee range. And I greatly enjoyed said crit and decisive action, especially in this very moment.)

(Three goblins are within 5-10ft of her, prone on the floor due to the grease spell. The other three are within a move action of Shiver, two on one side, one on the opposite.)

----------


## MikelaC1

Mewling toads, prepare to meet your goblin god In another world, Shiver would be taking a golf swing at 3 heads on the floor, all thats missing is the shout of fore. Her rage is now plain for all to see. She counts on Sile to keep the goblin woman occupied

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d20+9)[*28*] attack & [roll]2d6+8{/roll] damage

----------


## MikelaC1

confirm
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d20+9)[*10*] confirm
(2d6+8)[*18*] damage which didnt roll
(2d6+8)[*17*] crit damage

----------


## Ridai

Shiver cleaves a curved line through the muddy, slickened ground and cuts the cries short with one stroke. Off with their heads. Finally, this seems to be enough to finally send the remaining goblins into a screaming panic, dropping their held weapons and running away out the open town gate. For the first time, the town of Nightstone is silent, except for the occasional breeze.

Heading over to Sìle, Shiver sees the goblin woman cackle gleefully at the misfortune of the other goblins. Having stomped her share of the creatures as a giant, most of the time, scattered survivors either fled in panic, tried to beg for their lives, or acted like rabid cornered animals. This one seems to be defective in regards to how she does not seem to care at all about the rest of her tribe, and the peculiar fact that this one looks like a freak of nature in the rare positive way. The goblin woman when examined more closely more resembles a halfling with red eyes and floppy ears (well, the teeth are still looking rather pointy), rather than the ugly, beady-eyed creatures lying dead in the mud.

"Best day theez eez!" the goblin shouts, tiny fists raised high and laughing. Sìle, looking to Shiver, clearly cannot claim to understand what is going on right now, but he seems to get the gist of it and, well, might as well enjoy it for now, chuckling.

"Amazing work. To be honest, that was more one-sided than I expected, but I am glad I was proven wrong." Once again, Sìle can't hide just being impressed with the giantess.

"Yes-yes! You deedz heear them call you, yes?" the goblin grins up to Shiver who is towering over her, even without her giant size. "Murder Mare!" making it sound like a genuinely scary and ominous title despite the choice of words. She laughs again (at the dead and fleeing goblins, not Shiver).

"I guess some things get lost in translation, but it is the thought that counts?" Clearly not the only one new to this particular cultural exchange, but Sìle seems bemused by the general situation.


As the adrenaline subsides in Shiver, a new clarity comes to her for a moment, feeling like she has cast off some of the tiredness and weakness that have been hounding her. The glorious feel of battle, even if she just stomped a few goblins, is making forgotten things stir. It is like there is a voice, just beyond the edge of hearing. Memories about this place and why she came here trying to emerge once more, but not managing it yet, the haze in her head and body still too suffocating. But there is a rush. And with it, new strength. Peculiarly, in this moment, she _feels_ Sìle's presence, and this rush extending to him as well, feeling a connection of sorts, much to his surprise as well.

"What just-" he wonders as the rush disappears as soon as it came. He looks confused for a moment, then looks at his hand, producing a momentary glow. "The wild magic is stirring. Hm." He looks back to Shiver and she could swear she sees a momentary blush when he does so. Come to think of it, he seems a little more attractive as well.

Looking back and forth between them, the goblin woman chimes in. "No-no! Murder Mare took gobber heads already! Preetty man's Teeka's!" And she wraps her arms around Sìle's thigh for further emphasis, defiantly looking up at Shiver.

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver strides up to the goblin woman, looking both impressive and angry.
*Spoiler: Intimidate*
Show

(1d20+12)[*13*]

EXPLAIN yourself. I slaughter your group and you're happy about it? And why where you here in the first place

----------


## Ridai

"Gobbers looteen," Teeka answers, almost matter-of-factly. "Hells weeth gobbers! Ugly, nasty, call _Teeka_ ugly, heet Teeka, speet on Teeka! AND gobbers eat preetty beeg ones!" Teeka stamps a foot in anger, but still doesn't want to let go of Sìle's leg. "Beeg ones came to cave, gobbers and oggers heet them, put een bat cave. Dumb greedy boss say go loot thees morneeng. Teeka try sneak tastee theengs to beeg ones!"

"Between the tracks and what Teeka is saying, whatever made the villagers fled must have happened a few days ago," Sìle notes. Teeka grins up to Sìle, adding "Preetty man so beeg _and_ smart!" And she caresses his leg with bedroom eyes. Sìle still is honestly not sure what to make of the current situation, but Teeka at least seems helpful so far.

The goblin points to the castle with the broken bridge. "Gobbers no get to beeg stone house. Gobbers lookeeng for beeg weemen and shinies. Fall een reever dumb rocks like!" Teeka cackles once more. "Teeka no tell gobbers how use rope!" Teeka laughs even louder.

Sìle follows her pointing finger, making a mental note, and smiles down at the goblin. "Teeka, honey." Judging by her reaction, the goblin likes this treatment. "Would you be willing to tell us where the rest of the goblins are?"

Teeka seems alarmed at this, squeezing tighter on Sìle's leg. "No-no, no place for preetty beeg ones!" Shiver seems to be included in her beauty assessment. It appears her intimidation attempt did not go far. The gears start turning in the little goblin's head, though, a toothy grin spreading on her face as she looks to Shiver. "Eef beeg, scary Murder Mare go to stomp uglee gobbers and oggers, Teeka weell show way! But preetty man geeve Teeka reeward after!" It seems like Teeka thinks herself a cunning negotiator right in this moment.

Sìle looks to Shiver. "Perhaps there still are survivors in the castle that need help, along with the villagers captured by the goblins. You are hardly obligated to do so, but can I ask you for your help to save them? I doubt I could accomplish this without your might."

----------


## MikelaC1

And now not being a giant works in Shiver's favour, as a towering frost giantess would hardly be trusted. She strides to where the actual gate in would be located, iumps across the bridge and bellows in her loudest voice. 

The goblin/worg threat has been ended. You are free to rebuild or bury your dead. This goblin is going to lead us to the rest of the band, which we will deal with

----------


## Ridai

Shiver walks south through the town to the bridge, Sìle and Teeka following, the latter insistent on holding onto the former's hand with the biggest grin. Passing by the various houses, some are still intact, some having been demolished by the boulders, including one of the southern watch towers. From under some of the boulders, Shiver can see an arm or a leg, the rest having been crushed and buried. At least they did not need to suffer. The wind mill looms near motionlessly as she passes.

Most of the bridge leading up to the castle is still intact, with the exception of one hole torn by another boulder. For the vast majority of people, crossing this hole is near impossible without extensive help from tools, construction scaffolds and whatnot. Not only is it a long jump, it also goes uphill, and the edges left by the boulder impact are precarious. It would be easy to fall short and plummet into the river, hit the jagged edge and get significantly injured, or (coming from the other direction) make the jump, but slip, crash on the bridge and maybe fall off to boot.

Shiver simply makes one prodigious leap and lands on the other side. 

Sìle and Teeka watch this from the other side, both with raised eyebrows, both deciding to clap in recognition (Sìle more refined, Teeka overhead). "We will wait here," Sìle calls over, with Teeka adding "Flyeeng Murder Mare!"

Walking to the gate and making her proclamation, Shiver receives no answer, but she finds the gate unlocked. Entering the courtyard, she sees more boulders that rammed into the ground and crushed part of the wall and castle. The front door is closed, but remembering the view from outside town, she rounds the building and finds one side torn open from top to bottom, leaving a sea of stone and debris. Inside, she finds the main hall of the castle, where four guards stand, two women, two men. They look tired, distraught, and on edge, seemingly discussing what to do. As they spot Shiver, they briefly raise their weapons, but seeing she is seemingly neither a bandit nor a goblin, they slowly lower them. None of them look especially formidable to Shiver. Fit for town guard duty, sure, but hardly seasoned warriors, especially not in their current states.

"Is... is it true? The goblins are dead?" one of the women asks, looking like she is in her early twenties, eyes both red and with dark circles under them.
"I-it's been three days since, since th-the cloud castle came," one of the men, hardly more than a boy really, adds.
"Couldn't get out. Wager you saw the bridge. Hoped the villagers would be fine in the caves with the other guards. Goblins came today. Couldn't do more than try to do our duty," the other woman says, older than the rest, built sturdily, but also rather tired.

Further back in the room, in a rounded corner, Shiver spots a large table, upon which lies the body of a noblewoman lies, the face covered in a small blanket. It does not take much to guess she used to be the lady of Nightstone, and judging by the guards in front of the giantess, she was held in high regard. Enough to at least attempt to hold the castle and keep her remains from being desecrated, had the goblins been tenacious enough to get to either.

----------


## MikelaC1

Cloud castle? She didnt mention that. And how do we get word to the caves?

----------


## Ridai

The guard that last spoke decides to handle the talking.

"Go there, I guess. The caves're a couple hours to the north. 's where people're supposed to go in case of emergency. Normally would've been back by now, but maybe they're too scared still or something happened." General concern crosses the faces of the guards. "Don't think the goblins know 'bout the cloud castle. Only came by today to loot, from the looks of it. No one's in town to stop 'em. Free pickings," she says. "An' yeah, cloud castle. Showed up three days ago, started dropping boulders on our town. People fled. Saw four giants come on down, ripped the Nightstone right out the town square, flew back up with it and left. Hells know what they want with a big rock."

----------


## MikelaC1

So the castle and the goblins werent together? Are there any legends about magic and the rock, it has to be special to name a town after it. This might be more important than a bunch of goblins.  She picks one of the guards at random. You, head to the caves and bring the people home. Sile, see if there are any archives with records about the stone. Shiver doesnt point out that the reason she assigns this to Sile is because she cant read. 
Seeing as these people had a female lord before, she should be able to get them all pointed in the same direction
*Spoiler: CHA check*
Show

(1d20+5)[*21*] guess she doesnt have any "ranks", because its not fully "intimidate"

----------


## Ridai

(Sìle is not there, he is waiting with Teeka on the other side of the bridge, because neither of them can jump across the gap.)

In regards to goblins and giants: "The giants had no goblins with them."

In regards to the Nightstone: "Well, it was a big, impressive stone. Some magicky scholars came by once, called it a monolith and there's some magic in it, but otherwise seemed to be just a stone." The guard shrugs. "You got villages called Riverside because they're built beside a river."

In regards to going to the cave: "How did you get across the bridge?"

----------


## MikelaC1

Its just a jump. No big deal. Or if you have a board to lay across?

----------


## Ridai

When they hear the gap being "just a jump" and "no big deal", the guards give each other dim looks, but do not comment on the matter. The woman speaking for them rubs her forehead with a gloved hand, looking to one of the men and the other woman. "See if you can find enough rope to make it down into the river, and something to grab onto." Both nod and make their way around.

A short time later, they return, looking rather worried. "We, we met, uh, Lady Shiver's?" The young woman glances to Shiver as if to check the name is indeed correct. "uhm, 'retinue' on the other side of the bridge." 

The young man continues. "They helped us make a rope bridge. The one called Sìle asked us where we were headed and once we told him, the captured...? goblin with him said the caves are where the goblin tribe is."

The news brings an uncomfortable silence to the hall, the two guards that brought the news looking extremely nervous, the other two as shocked as they were no doubt moments before.

Sìle and Teeka arrive soon after. The goblin still appears to be in the best of moods, holding Sìle's hand as she merrily skips across the debris.

"I took the liberty of dissuading this fine lady and gentleman from heading to the caves for their own safety, not that I doubt their bravery," Sìle adds, to break the awkward silence. 
"Yes-yes! No want oggers eat beeg man and geerl!" Teeka feels to explain, still grinning, seemingly oblivious of how that makes the guards feel (namely, staring rather irately at the goblin). Sìle looks down to her, saying "Teeka. Please." In confusion, the goblin looks up at Sìle, then the guards, then Shiver, back to Sìle, back to the guards. Wheels turn in the goblin's head, and a lightbulb seems to switch on. "Teeka... sorry?"

"It may be best to head to the caves right away. However, it is up to you, Shiver. I do not think anyone here even begins to compare to your prowess in battle."

The guards all look to the guards Shiver. The one who had not spoken as of yet says "Please. Please save our people."

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver considers...but she has nothing pressing on her plate at the moment and she cant return to her people right now, they always take advantage of her when she is in her "condition". If you are willing to follow my instructions and leadership, I will help

----------


## Ridai

The four tired guards look at each other, all of them running on too little sleep, some of them looking back at the body of their late lady, but they all nod in return.

----------


## MikelaC1

None of the guards look like they would be worth much in a fight, but perhaps the magic Sile wields can help. Is there anythinhg you can do for them?......are there any others in the castle?

----------


## Ridai

Sìle glances to the four guards, then back to Shiver. "A little, but it would stretch my magic energies thin. I am better at supporting one, perhaps two people, or altering the conditions of the battlefield."

In regards to the question, the tired guards answer "It is just us now. The rest either went with the villagers or died."

----------


## MikelaC1

You arent going to be any help in battle. Get some sleep so that when we return, you can help the refugees. Sile, Teeka and I will go and free them

----------


## Ridai

The guards salute and respond with a "Yes, ma'am", visibly relieved that help has arrived.

Returning to the bridge, they cross the improvised rope bridge. As they step back into the town section of Nightstone, they see seven people clad in dark leather ride into town across the drawbridge. They seem to stop on the town square, oen of them, apparently the leader, call towards the inn. It is hard to make out, but Shiver hears the name "Kella".

"Zhentarim," Sìle comments. "Whatever they are here for, I doubt it is good."

Teeka glances up to Sìle. "Zhents?"

"Bad people, Teeka."

"Ohhh!"

(Shiver and gang are at the south of the town, the Zhentarim are to the north on the town square. They do not appear to be aware of the group. One of them is going to the guard towers around the drawbridge.)

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver is strong and maybe in frost giantess form she could take 7 Zhents but not as she is now. But its not going to do her rescue mission any good if she leaves the remaining townspeople to be massacred by them. She stays out of sight but starts to move to the guard tower as well, maybe she can catch the one breaking off from the group out of sight of the rest and silence him quickly.

----------


## Ridai

Truth be told, while it is certainly easier to go unnoticed at human size, Shiver has never been that good at going unnoticed. Sìle does not know exactly what the warrior is planning, but following her gaze to the top of the guard towers, he can figure well enough, moving with her. And as he does, Shiver feels she can move stealthily much more easily. Teeka seems to catch on to the sneaky shenanigans after a little while, as this is more her wheelhouse. She grins devilishly halfway to the guard towers and splits off the small group, heading towards the town square, but staying out of sight.

Together, Shiver and Sìle make their way in a long curve closer to the town palisade, until they reach the gate. This is the most precarious part, as they need to cross a short distance in plain view of the town square, where the Zhentarim are dismounting and discussing. Right on cue, two startled chicken run across the distant side of the square, the Zhentarim looking at the animals, giving Shiver and Sìle the needed window to get up the tower as the draw bridge is getting closed. Creeping up the stairs, they reach the open trapdoor leading up to the top of the tower, where one of the Zhents is grunting in exertion as she rotates the chain wheel on her own.

(Shiver and Sìle rolled well enough to get to the top of the tower unnoticed. Teeka is on distraction shenanigans duty somewhere down in the town. One Zhent on the open air tower top, turning the wheel, unaware of the two new arrivals.)

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver summons all of her strength and swings her blade in a huge arc, aiming to separate head from body in one shot

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d20+9)[*13*] attack & (2d6+6)[*10*] damage

----------


## Ridai

Shiver moves in and swings, cleaving head from body, the latter collapsing against the battlements pointing towards the fields and forests outside of Nightstone. The drawbridge is lifted only halfway, currently pointing into the sky at an angle. It does not look like the Zhentarim on the town square noticed the murder of one of their own. Near the guard tower and a bit below is the slanted shingled roof of the temple.

Sìle carefully keeps an eye on the Zhentarim with a small mirror while he crouches behind the battlements.

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver instructs Sile to keep an eye on any of the Zhents approaching the drawbridge and to let her know the moment 2 or more wander too close to where it would come down...the moment they do, she will pull the lever loose and create the worlds first Zhentarium pancake.

----------


## MikelaC1

We need to split them up so I can pick them off one or two at a time. Does your magic have anything that might help in that regard?

----------


## Ridai

Sìle considers for a moment. He retrieves a small vial with an opague surface, pouring out a nice-smelling liquid (Shiver would guess some sort of perfume?), takes a tiny piece of stone, and holds it against the inside of the glass with one finger while keeping the cap ready with his thumb. 

"This will be a gamble, so get ready to act, and fast," Sìle says, then makes an incantation. Immediately after, he lets the stone drop into the vial and seals it. Taking the big crossbow of the dead Zhentarim, he ties the vial to a bolt, loads it, and peeks across the battlements. A shot, a shout of pain, and at the same time, a big globe of utter darkness engulfs the town square, leading to many shouts about what is going on, that they are under attack, not knowing where this came from.

"We should get out of here," he says, promptly running back out of the guard tower and into the cover of the nearby temple. Whether Shiver stays in the guard tower or moves down, she hears commands to sweep the area, the Zhents spreading out while the leader seems to remain at the inn. The darkness globe remains, making it impossible to have line of sight through the town square. Two Zhents can be seen moving towards the still half-raised gate, their shouts directed at a "Miranda", most likely the dead Zhent upstairs.

Teeka also arrives down beside the temple, surprisingly fast and silent. And evidently having the time of her life.

----------


## MikelaC1

(If she can see a Zhent)
Shiver hustles her way to the nearest enemy opponent
(and if she has time to swing)
Her sword moves in a huge arc, once again aiming for a decapitation
*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

(1d20+8)[*20*] & [roll]2d6=6[/roll]

----------


## MikelaC1

(2d6+6)[*16*] damage

----------


## Ridai

Halfway between the town square and the gate, the two Zhentarim suddenly find a very tall and very angry woman charging at them, one of them watching as the other is easily decapitated. The remaining Zhent's shout turns into brief screaming as an orb of acid ends him.

The four remaining Zhents start to converge on Shiver's position. The leader and a woman emerge from the darkness, weapons ready, while two others come around from the south, shooting their heavy crossbows at Shiver, but missing her.

(Shiver's turn. All four Zhents in charge distance, in two groups of two. Both groups are spread out enough that you can only get in melee with one enemy at a time.)

----------


## MikelaC1

Knowing that Zhentarium are bullies under a strong leader but cowards without one, Shiver aims to take out the leader first. She covers the distance to him in a charge, ending with her characteristic double handed swing

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

(d20+8)[*10*] attack & (2d6+6)[*12*] damage

----------


## Ridai

Leaving Sìle far, far behind her, Shiver charges right at the leader, but she finds her strike parried with ease by the half-elf.

"Get this bitch!" he shouts, as he retaliates with his scimitar and short sword, scoring a hit for *10 damage*. The Zhent beside him moves to flank and attack Shiver, but suddenly hears a laughing shout from above ("Bree-yark!") as Teeka jumps from the temple roof (how fast is she that she got up there?) down on the black-clad woman and viciously stabs her in the neck repeatedly, all the way down to the ground as the woman collapses. Sìle runs down the street to catch back up to the action, ending up next to Shiver, providing a timely distraction.

The two other distant Zhents drop their crossbows, draw their swords and charge into the fray, but they simply cannot get a solid hit on Shiver, one simply glancing off her extremely tough skin.

(Shiver's turn. 58/68 HP. She is engaged by the leader and two Zhents, and receives a +4 circumstance bonus against the leader on her next attack thanks to Sìle. Sìle is engaging the leader. Teeka is close to the meleé.)

----------


## MikelaC1

Taking a bit more time for a more measured shot, Shiver aims to pay back the bitch comment in blood

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

[roll]1b20+12[/roll] attack & (2d6+6)[*13*] damage

----------


## MikelaC1

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

(1d20+12)[*22*] attack[

----------


## Ridai

The leader tries to parry, evidently a quite able combatant, but Shiver's strike batters the blade aside, drawing blood, but the half-elf looks like he can still take a fair bit of punishment. He grits his teeth and promptly retaliates, Shiver guarding two of his strikes, but one short sword stab slips past, dealing *7 damage*.

As one of the Zhents is right next to Sìle, Teeka does not take kindly to someone threatening _her_ preetty man, grasping her bloody dagger (herself also soaked in the blood of her victim) and immediately launching herself at the Zhent's back. It is ultimately a sloppy attack due to all the chaos that is going on and still needing to properly regain her balance from the jump, but with Sìle's ability to distract and outmaneuver, the strike just connects, leading to very literal backstabs and another black-clad man falling.

Sìle moves to flank the leader for Shiver, attempting to strike the other remaining Zhent with his bare fist, but the blow is avoided. The Zhent meanwhile attacks Shiver and even scores a lucky hit, but only deals *3 damage*.

(Shiver's turn. 48/68 HP. Shiver receives +8 on her next attack against the leader due to Sìle's enhancing flanking and aid another. One other Zhent beside the leader still alive and unharmed.)

----------


## MikelaC1

Only the best members of her clan can strike 3 times in a round, and Shiver momentarily thinks she might be overmatched in this fight. But she summons up her barbaric rage and puts everything she can into her next strike

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

[roll]d20=16]/roll] attack & (2d6+8)[*16*] damage

----------


## MikelaC1

(1d20+16)[*30*] & (2d6+6)[*11*] damage

----------


## Ridai

(Checked your sheet. Your normal attack bonus should be +10, due to +5 Str, +4 BAB, and +1 weapon. With rage, you are up to +12.)

Putting all her rage behind her strikes, Shiver batters right through his defenses, hacking into him. But he still stands, if bloodied. Driven into a fight for his life, he retaliates prompty with his two blades, and what a retaliation it is. Another flurry of strikes, all of which connect due to Shiver abandoning defense in favor of brutal offense, dealing a total of *26 damage*.

Teeka attempts to get the last remaining minion, but her assault is battered back. However, the Zhent's attack on Shiver is thrown off as well, failing miserably.

Sìle is increasingly alarmed by the harm done to Shiver, but also not wanting to cease distracting the leader, he begins casting a spell, fire gathering in his palm. He thrusts his hand forward, barely evading the retaliation of the Zhentarim leader, fire washing over him, burning the half-elf. Still, the leader remains standing, though he is struggling to do so.


(30/76 HP. Shiver's turn. Once again, she receives +8 on her next attack against the leader, as Sìle is burning through his daily support uses and is flanking. The leader rolled two natural 20s and confirmed on one of them, then another very high roll on the third attack. Fortunately, he rolled low damage on most attacks. The leader is at roughly 1/3 of his HP. One Zhentarim minion left.)

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver spins in a graceful dance of death, a strange duality in contrast to the rage that also fuels her strikes. Once again, her greatsword falls on the leader Zhent like a hammer

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

(1d20+20)[*35*] attack & (2d6+12)[*22*] damage

----------


## Ridai

Once more, the blade falls, once more, it bites deep. This time, the leader falls, finally. The remaining Zhent is shocked to see him fall, quickly ended himself by Teeka going for his neck.

A hard-fought victory, standing amongst her fallen enemies, Shiver feels a rush of resurfacing memories and power once more. Her body feels stronger, as if shaken awake just a little more, and she is so very close to finally regaining part of her giant form. A born warrior, battle is what drives the weakness inflicted upon her away. In her mind's eye, she glimpses a snowbound town, but can't quite make it out, but feels she arrived there at the start of her journey south. The silhouette of another frost giantess, a familiar one, on the way to that town as well, but memory escapes her.

Adrenaline subsides, and brief fatigue washes over Shiver, clearing her mind of these brief sights. Sìle lays both hands on her forearm, channeling healing magics closing her wounds, as bloodsplattered Teeka jumps and cheers ("Murder Mare! Murder Mare! Beegest and strongest, haha!"). "That was formidable. At this rate, I doubt the goblins and ogres in the cave stand much of a chance."

Sìle searches the bodies, but finds little beyond Zhentarim insignia and a diary saying their plan was to turn Nightstone into a secret Zhentarim outpost. Sìle holds the leader's weapons and armbands to Shiver. "I believe the spoils belong to you."

Shiver finds the armbands even further enhance her strength, and something curious happens. Her greatsword seems to absorb the magic in the two swords, rendering them inert, but strengthening itself in the process.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shiver levels up, reaching level 5. As per the houserules, she gains a new feat. The armbands are arm slot items granting a +2 enhancement bonus to Strength while worn. Shiver's +1 greatsword becomes a +2 greatsword.

With her new total strength, BAB, and levels, she now has an attack bonus with her greatsword of +14, dealing 2d6+12 damage (+16 to-hit and +15 damage during rage).

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver pockets the diary as well, sometimes its best to have more evidence against the real enemy to convince people of your own good intentions. 
Yes, I should be able to overcome them, unless they come at us in a huge wave...numbers can overwhelm skill She turns to Teeka Lead on

----------


## Ridai

Teeka gleefully leads on towards the north, first across the open grassy area around Nightstone, then into the woods towards a hill. On the way, Sìle asks Shiver and Teeka if they would like him to take care of the blood and sweat accumulated in battle. Teeka first waves it off, though with a suggestive look to Sìle, claiming "eet no time yet", before Sìle explains he is using magic for that. Curious and a little excited, Teeka agrees and is promptly cleaned by a prestidigitation, much to her marveling surprise. 

"Can preetty Sheele make Teeka smell like peechees?" Sìle indulges her with another prestidigitation, followed by Teeka sniffing the air, giggling, then taking a deep breath from her now peach-scented clean armpit before laughing in joyful excitement as she leads on. Sìle glances to Shiver, shrugging with an amused grin like "I don't know either, but at least she's happy?"

It does not take long to reach the goal, only needing to travel about a mile or two, until Teeka points out an opening in the hillside.

"Gobber home. Beeg folk een bat cave behind beeg cave. Stupeed ugly ogger mates een beeg cave, shooty shouty watchy gobbers uplike een beeg cave," Teeka shares, then points up the hill. "Sneakylike way een uplike on heell, but close to gobber boss _Hark_," Teeka makes a grimace like she just tasted something truly awful. "and steell go through beeg cave. Sneakylike way there," the unusual-looking goblin points towards the east. "gobber-eater water monsters there, beeg bad. And steell go through beeg cave." Teeka shrugs, arms raised.

"Sounds like there is no way around this central cave, but we have different approaches for it. I can provide attack magic, and various ways of crowd-control, be it a cloud of mist, a sphere of absolute darkness, or blinding foes without obscuring your our view. In addition to my usual assistance, of course. How do you wish to play this?" Sìle asks. Teeka rolls back and forth on her feet, dextrously playing with her crude dagger now caked with dried Zhent blood.

----------


## MikelaC1

I have little experience with water, if it were an ice field I'd be all in, climbing sounds much better and if we meet this Hark, so be it

----------


## Ridai

Teeka leads up the hill, until they find a natural chimney, roughly five feet wide. There are many natural hand- and footholds, making it an easy climb. Still, Sìle retrieves a rope to effectively trivialize the descent, which goes by quickly. Shiver arrives in the small side cave first, the ceiling seven feet high. She promptly spots the female goblin who is also in there, at first looking like she wants to flee, but then stops. Shiver can practically see the wheels in her head turning and a grin forms on her face.

"No fighty, beeg folk! Want beeg folk, yes-yes? Stupeed boss Hark fighty-fighty beeg folk, smart Snigbat no fighty-fighty beeg folk! Beeg folk keell oggers, then keell stupeed Hark, Snigbat be boss. Let beeg folk take other beeg folk out cave!" The goblin, Snigbat, seems mighty pleased with herself over her offer. Sìle and Teeka descend into the side cave as well, making it a little cramped. Snigbat sees Teeka and makes a face like she smelled something particularly foul. "Beeg folk take ugly mutt," Snigbat adds with a pointed look to Teeka, who responds with a prompt extraordinarily rude gesture. Seeing both goblins at once, the difference is stark. Snigbat is how Shiver expects goblins to look: small ugly snouted creatures, perpetually hunched. Teeka, meanwhile, has more in common with a halfling, to the point of being easy on the eyes (!) and making it hard to believe they are the same race.

Sìle listens to the sounds outside the side cave, whispering his findings. "Laughing goblins and feeding sounds nearby, most likely hounds of some sort." He gestures for Shiver to keep her voice low. If she wishes to go undetected for now, that is.

----------


## MikelaC1

Doing things quietly is usually a problem for the boisterous Shiver, but she does her best as she follows the path Teeka and Sile map out

*Spoiler: move silently*
Show

(1d20+1)[*20*]

----------


## MikelaC1

All right, we have a deal, we take out the ogres and Hark, and you get be the new boss. But you dont insult Teeka, who happens to be better looking than you anyway and you certainly dont pats her sword for emphasis backstab us

----------


## Ridai

Snigbat looks at Shiver with a bit of disgust when she says Teeka has the superior looks. Teeka looks rather pleased, as clearly, the tall folk have much better judgment than stupid ugly Snigbat. "Teeka will neckystabby hag eef hag beeg stupeed and try backystabby Murder Mare and preetty Sheele," Teeka says quietly with a big toothy grin. Snigbat casts another venomous look to Teeka (who again responds with a rude gesture), but then grins to Shiver. "Deel!" Snigbat responds to the giantess.

The treacherous goblin waddles past the group, leading them down the right corridor. Once again, Shiver finds it much easier to move silently despite her much more direct inclination, Sìle's presence making it much easier. Teeka, naturally, moves basically without a sound, despite looking like she is going for a walk. The tunnel is very narrow and hardly lit, only through indirect light and a very small one Sìle quietly creates, tall Shiver having to watch her head in one or two places, but they don't need to walk far to see the outline of a large cave with a small copse of stalagmites in the middle. It is faintly illuminated by the sunlight bouncing in from the cave entrance to the far right. Snigbat gestures for them to stop, going ahead by herself. Shiver hears her say something in the goblin tongue, several other goblins responding. A bit of back and forth, then also a much deeper, louder voice in Common "Gobbers too talky!", before various goblins scamper on down from ledges and leave with Snigbat into a tunnel to Shiver's right. Teeka looks and sounds like she has to keep herself from bursting out laughing (and rolling on the floor), but does not elaborate.

With the goblins having left, only two ogres remain ("That's all oggers!", Teeka explains quietly). One, a male, is bathing within charge distance of Shiver in a hole filled with what seems to be steaming mud, with a giant club resting within arm's reach, while ahead of them (within move action distance) is a female ogre amidst the many stalagmites in the middle of the cave, where the two ogres seem to have their cots and belongings (including several large javelins). Both are unaware of the party.

Sìle makes gestures, preparing to cast a spell. "Tell me who you are going to engage, and I shall blind the other one to keep them out of the fight." Teeka looks up to Sìle, smiling, and if Shiver had to guess, she is pleased at this magical way of fighting dirty. The goblin herself draws her crude, bloodcaked dagger and goes into a prowling stance, ready to sprint at and stab whoever Shiver wishes to engage.

(Shiver's turn. The party has a surprise turn, but I am giving Shiver and friends a full turn instead of one action, as the latter is just way too awkward. The female ogre can be reached with a move action and for a big creature like an ogre, getting in and out of the stalagmite enclosement, while not difficult, is slow. The stalagmites provide partial cover against ranged attacks from the outside. The male ogre is in the mud hole within charge distance. Sìle and Teeka will take their actions according to what Shiver does.)

----------


## MikelaC1

The male ogre represents a bigger threat, at least in Shiver's mind, than the female, and taking him out could cause her morale to crack. Shiver bounds across the room as her blade rises, connecting with the surprised monster as she arrives

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

(1d20+15)[*31*] attack & (2d6+13)[*19*] damage

----------


## Ridai

Shiver guns it for the male ogre, Teeka zipping past her in just the last moment, ramming her knife deep into the bulging muscle and fat of the ogre's neck. Bellowing in pain and surprise, he rises, and a moment later, Shiver simply removes head from shoulders, falling into the steaming mud bath. Behind her, Shiver hears shouting in crude giant and heavy impacts after Sìle's incantation. Turning around, Shiver sees the female ogre cursing and flailing between the stalagmites, heavy limbs smashing about due to a lack of vision induced by an explosion of golden glitter.

(Shiver's turn. She is in move distance of the female ogre.)

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver rushes for the female ogre, now engaging her rage as well, hoping to deal with both giants as fast as possible

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

(1d20+17)[*19*] attack & (2d6+15)[*23*] damage

----------


## Ridai

Shiver and Teeka rush in on the remaining ogre, Sìle moving in as well, the three of them quickly felling the creature. No enemies remain in the main cave.

Teeka uses the opportunity to point at the ogre ("Ha!"), kick the body, and blow on some of the glitter around, delighting in how it moves through the air before disappearing. She points to the various tunnels going off the main cave, starting to the north and going clockwise.

North: "Deep hole een ground. Very scary, gobbers no go there."
Northeast: "Bat cave, veellage tall folk there."
Quick aside between those two: "No dreenk water. Water bad. Make gobbers sick."
East: "Good water. And water monster eet gobbers."
South: "Out."
Southwest: "No looksee-out gobbers leeve there. Week from water, no fighty."
Northwest (where they came from): "Stupeed Hark."

----------


## MikelaC1

At some point when Teeka and Snigbat are out of hearing range, Shiver whispers to Sile..._can you control that form shifting of yours?_

----------


## Ridai

Sìle looks confused for a moment, before answering: "Not on my own, but someone I serve can wish for me to change. Right now, that would be you, if you want me to serve you. Why?"

----------


## MikelaC1

_I think the goblins would be less of a threat with Teeka as their boss, she would guide them to a less vicious path. I change you back to female in sight of her, showing her that a relationship between her and you really has no future. Then we backstab Snigbat, kill Hark and install Teeka as new boss_

----------


## MikelaC1

She smirks..._unless you enjoy her fawning_

----------


## Ridai

"Well, truth be told, I do enjoy her company. She has a spiteful violent side, but I also feel she doesn't know any better yet." Sìle makes a small gesture to the cave in general. "I also don't know why this particular goblin would be interested in a human. If it is your wish, we will do as you say, though Teeka has indicated she does not want much of anything to do with this tribe and that they mistreated her. Snigbat seems to have the other goblins under her thumb when the boss isn't around, but she seems as hate-filled as most goblins appear to be."

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver searches the ogres for possessions and then says, if northeast leads to Hark, we go that way and keep our end of the bargain, killing Hark and putting you in charge.

----------


## Ridai

Teeka, done playing with the glitter, squints over to Shiver and Sìle. "What you wheespy-wheespy about? Murder Mare no steely preetty Sheele from Teeka!"

The ogres do not have anything of interest, their possessions crude. Teeka looks up at Shiver in confusion. "Why Teeka een charge?"

Returning through the tunnel, past the side cave they arrived in in the first place, Sìle goes "Hm." He touches the stone of the wall. "This is a boulder, crudely made to look like part of the wall."

Teeka's eyebrows go up. "So that where stupeed Hark keep goodees!"

Going further, it only takes a short time until they curve around into a lit small cave. A male goblin, by all his decorations probably Hark, is flanked by two female goblins, most likely a mixture of bodyguard and concubine, all three laughing at the sight of seven giant rats devouring the corpse of a middle-aged human man. Also in the cave is an alcove, where many simple weapons made for humans have been thrown.

Shiver's frame blocks most of the entrance, making it impossible for any creature to get past her (unless they are particularly nimble like Teeka). The boss sees the tall woman and shouts in his foul tongue, to sic his bodyguards and the rats on her. Shiver feels Sìle against her back. "Excuse me," he says, before reaching around Shiver and letting more glitter explode in the cave, promptly covering and blinding every single goblin and rat in the cave. "Their deaths are a foregone conclusion, may as well make them go quickly."

Teeka, seeing Hark, is still for a moment, then before Shiver can even act, she darts forward, between Shiver's legs, going straight for Hark, caution be damned. She stabs him viciously, even biting out his throat, making him sputter and gurgle, while other goblins, Snigbat included, seem to be on their way to their boss' cave. The bodyguards and rats flail around blindly, alarmed by the death throes of their boss, but also... intimidated.

(After the previous goblin fights, and the ogre fight, it's pretty clear even the kind of stronger goblin boss would have been no challenge at all. Shiver's "turn". The two goblin bodyguards and the rats are easy kills for Shiver, if she decides to. Shiver's plan of installing Teeka is still possible, with the right approach, and if Shiver can convince Teeka.)

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver takes her blade in both hands and makes a huge, rage empowered, roundhouse "swing for the fences" blow with it, aiming at the bodyygaurds, and if Snigbat happens to "accidentally" be in its path, then thats her fault, not Shivers. 

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

(1d20+17)[*33*] attack & (2d6+18)[*25*] damage


_Note that Shiver is not aiming for Snigbat but not, not aiming for her either, its pure luck (good or bad) if she happens to be in the way, trying to get at the bodyguard...your ruling._

----------


## Ridai

(No dice to get Snigbat, but the display helps in other ways.)

Charging into the cave, Sìle follows. A path is cleared for the first few goblins, among them Snigbat, to see Shiver make a huge swing and not only cleave the two bodyguards apart, but continue right through and mulch several of the large rats. Sìle does his part to destroy the last few critters, more a little cleanup than anything else compared to what Shiver did. Teeka still thoroughly savages Hark, now covered in his blood.

Arriving at the scene of the massacre, the goblins are hesitant to get anywhere near Shiver, the giantess hearing the same goblin term over and over. It is not hard to guess it is what Teeka jovially translated as "Murder Mare". She also gets the sense that it sounds less amusing in their crude tongue.

Snigbat, meanwhile, swaggers to the front, grinning because of her easy victory. She says something to the goblins while making a discarding gesture towards the dead goblins' bodies, the still living goblin briefly protesting, before getting smacked by Snigbat and seemingly put in his place, the rest cowed just as much.

"Snigbat now beeg boss! You go now, ugly beeg one, take other beeg ones and run away!" Snigbat says to Shiver with a shooing gesture, extremely full of herself as the new queen of this tribe. Sìle, meanwhile, discovered a small back room, and guides an anxious young human woman out of it (if Shiver had to guess, she was part of the retinue of Nightstone's deceased lady), apparently a captive, perhaps the next meal for the rats.

However, Snigbat discovers something that _rankles_ her. And rankle her it does a lot. The other goblins seem fearful of the blood-covered Teeka as well, who stands up with blood-dripping dagger in hand, all of them seeing the gory result of what she did to Hark. Teeka is leaving a greater impression than Snigbat, and this will not do. As Teeka spits and wipes her mouth once, beginning to walk over to Shiver and Sìle, Snigbat hypocritically shouts "Ugly monster keell gobbers! Snigbat say monster die! Go keell monster, cowards!"

The other goblins do not seem... enthused about the idea of getting closer to the unusual goblin girl who just _tore their former boss' throat out with her teeth_, but they also fear Snigbat, but they also fear Teeka etc. Shiver, Sìle, and the young woman seem to be entirely ignored. The goblins won't bother them anymore. Over on Teeka's side of things, the girl is shaking with barely contained rage, fixed on Snigbat. Evidently, this is hardly the first time she got backstabbed by the new boss, a lot of old wounds boiling under the surface. But she does not lunge for Snigbat. Instead, she looks up to Shiver and Sìle, perhaps the only people who treated her with any sort of decency in recent times, wordlessly asking them to go, get the villagers, and leave.

Shiver sees the situation clearly. Her show of strength puts her above all goblins present (whether or not that was ever in doubt), so she is safe, and in a position of power. But she also sees a tipping point for the tribe. Leave, Teeka sacrificing herself so the deal stands and they can leave. Take Teeka with her, and batter down any protests Snigbat may attempt. Or... give Teeka that one push needed to have the tribe see who comes out on top. The self-proclaimed, power-hungry, shouting boss Snigbat, or Teeka covered in the former boss' blood.

----------


## MikelaC1

Shouting and roaring, Shiver can be intimidating, but the low soft voice, filled with menace and steel is somehow even moreso, combined with the fact that her blade is still not put away.
We will leave when WE feel like leaving, as your orders mean nothing to me. However, we do have a problem here. I just heard you order the rest of your tribe to kill Teeka. That, in my view, violates the deal we had. And you seem to be claiming all the glory for this win, even though it was Teeka that killed Hark. That as well is an issue. Maybe the two of you should have it out over who the new boss should be Her cold gaze sweeps over the rest of the tribe. I dont think anyone else will interfere either her finger tracing the blade still dripping with goblin blood meaningfully.

----------


## Ridai

Snigbat's mood receives another hit, irritated, but also not wanting to anger the huge warrior woman. Looking to the other goblins, Snigbat bares her teeth, seeing them cowed by Shiver. Defiantly, she draws a scimitar, shouting to them "Snigbat gut monster! Then Snigbat puneesh all cowa-"

There is no fight. Snigbat is already gurgling, as Teeka is already stabbing her to the ground, using her moment of having turned her back until Snigbat stops moving. Rising again, Teeka looks to the other goblins, who, seemingly fearing they are next, immediately prostrate themselves, shouting "Boss Teeka! Boss Teeka!"

Teeka looks surprised and uncertain at this, though she keeps her guard up towards the goblins. She looks to Shiver. "Why do this? Deal was keell Hark, then Murder Mare, preetty Sheele, and Teeka leave weeth tall folk, yes?"

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver speaks gently to Teeka. Because it had to be done. Snigbat wasnt going to let us leave, she had already broken her deal b by tryng to kill you, next she would have tried to keep or kill the villagers, or Sile, or me. Of course she would have failed, but she thought she was on top of the world and some of the people would have died. Now you have a choice to make and its this
One, you can stay here and be the big boss, you can run things your way, maybe even make trade deals with the villagers and give the goblins a better life or
Two, you come with us Im on a mission but someone cursed me that I dont remember what it is and I'm sure it will be lot more dangerous.
Your choice.

----------


## Ridai

(I'll cover a bit more ground here, feel free to chime in on any of this)

"You leave?" Teeka asks sadly. The invitation of traveling with Shiver and Sìle tempts her. It tempts her oh so dearly. "Whatever you choose, choose what feels right to you, Teeka, and you alone. Do not let yourself live with regret. Please," Sìle says. Those words would be lost on most goblins, but not this one.

Teeka looks to the rescued young woman who still is not sure what to make of what is happening, and still clearly frightened by the goblins (and trying not to look at the poor villager's corpse the rats were feasting on). Teeka looks back at the goblins, her expression hardening, the goblins recoiling just a little.

After a while, she says "Teeka stay..." There is some sadness in her voice, but she has made up her mind. "Teeka look out for poor beeg folk, let no gobbers hurt them or steal theengs. Teeka make sure." She casts another glare at the other goblins. Shiver has little doubt that Teeka will be a harsh mistress to them, at least given how they are now. But a hard mistress keeping them in line. She speaks to her tribe in her language, all of them quickly nodding. Looking back to Shiver, Sìle, and the young woman, wiping her face as clean as it can be given the circumstances: "Tell beeg folk Teeka friend and fight for beeg folk, yes?" If agreed to (Sìle nods, the young woman does as well, calming down a little), she shows a big trademark grin. Sìle casts a prestidigitation, cleaning Teeka of all dirt and blood, and she is able to giggle and find joy in the simple pleasure.

Teeka leads them back to the big cave, with a short detour to the false wall Sìle had discovered. Shiver easily pushes it aside, revealing Hark's hidden stash and what amounts to a bedroom. In a chest with a _pathetic_ rusted lock, they find a pile of loose coins, the total hardly worth mentioning compared to Shiver's wealth. Sweeping that aside, they find several things: assorted valuables (again, not much for the likes of Shiver) that were stolen from the villagers (the young woman, Daphne Featherstone, revealed to having been the late Lady Velrosa Nandar's lady-in-waiting, identifies them as such), an elegant brooch of unknown origin which Sìle identifies as magical, and a fancy knife in a matching scabbard, also identified as a basic magic weapon. The valuables are returned to the villagers, Teeka offers the brooch to Shiver as a gift, and the knife to Sìle. Sìle smiles, kneeling on one knee before her, and closes Teeka's hands around the item. "I want you to have this." And in responds, Teeka smiles... and steals herself a quick cheeky kiss alongside the sudden gift.

---------------

The villagers are carefully removed from the bat cave, Teeka ordering several goblins to help. It has to be done quietly, or the many, _many_ bats living below the cave where the villagers are held would be whipped up in an angry storm. Led out of the cave, the villagers are confused that the goblins would let them go, but thank Shiver and Sìle over and over for saving them. The situation is explained, the dwarf who runs the inn and has become sort of the impromptu leader of the villagers, Morak Ur'gray, is unsure what to think of Teeka at first, but with what he is told, he is willing to give Teeka (and right now, only Teeka) a chance, shown with a handshake.

It is time to say goodbye for now. As the villagers leave for Nightstone, Teeka tells Shiver and Sìle "Teeka veeseet beeg folk town a lot now! Murder Mare and preetty Sheele come veeseet, too! And stay while!" Waving, Teeka stays behind at the cave, watching them disappear into the woods.

Finally, this whole situation seems to be wrapped up, for the most part. Yet fate throws Shiver one final curve ball in this particular task. Crossing the grassland around Nightstone with the villagers, the town is soon in view. But they hear shouts. Closing in is what looks like a warband of orcs. Twenty creatures, led by one fiercer looking orc. Shiver even spots a shaman. And also injuries on the boss and several of the orcs. But she knows such things hardly quench their bloodlust. Fear and desperation spread through the villagers as the orcs spot them and begin barreling towards them.

For Shiver, orcs are pathetic warriors, but they have numbers. This could become a brutal fight, even with Sìle at her side, even with Morak doing his best to direct the crowd of villagers away. But she still feels the echoes of recent combat. She has torn ogres apart with brutal swiftness. The battlecries and stomps of the orcs fill the air, but Shiver feels something within. Something awakening, _finally,_ if not completely.

In the purest form of the giants' tongue, within her very being, Shiver hears and feels in a triple voice _Awaken, our champion, and take back your destiny._

With a flash and a booming wave, Shiver feels a rush of strength, feels greatness return to her, as she suddenly towers over everyone else. Not yet her true giant size, but now unmistakably a frost giantess, no longer confined to just a human frame.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shiver gains a cloak of resistance +2 in the form of the brooch Teeka gifts her, and she levels up to level 6.

With this, she unlocks her ability to assume Large size, making her as big as frost giantesses normally are in D&D 3.5, but not as big as they are in this campaign (Huge size). Please write down your attack bonuses and damage dice for both Medium and Large size, for quick reference. Medium should be +16/+11 attack and 2d6+12 damage, Large should be +15/+10 attack and 3d6+12 damage. Note that she does not gain a feat this level, due to the Pathfinder progression.

Shiver is free to act and handle the situation as she likes, as absolutely no one is prepared for the appearance of a frost giantess. If she wishes to attack the orcs, she can move into range and still do a full attack in this situation.

----------


## MikelaC1

The orcs probably thought they were about to hit easy prey. They were in for a nasty surprise. Swelling to her proper size and roaring with rage that these pathetic creatures would challenge her and those under her protection, Shiver bounded into their midst with her greatsword swinging in its customary huge arc. now two swings per round, given her advanced skill. She aims to take out the chief and if he is right beside him, the shaman as well

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

[roll]1d20+17[/[roll] & (1d20+12)[*23*] attack
(3d6+14)[*23*] & [roll]3d6+14[roll] damage
rage engaged


As she comes to the end of her second blow and orc guts splatter everywhere, she yells out a challenge

The rest of you louts have one second to either flee or surrender...or die at my blade

*Spoiler: Intimidate*
Show

(1d20+15)[*27*]

----------


## MikelaC1

*Spoiler: Roll corrections*
Show

(1d20+17)[*31*] attack correction
(3d6+15)[*27*] damage correction


EDIT: So #1 attack roll is 31 for 23 damage and attack #2 of 23 for 27 damage

----------


## Ridai

The moment Shiver assumes the size of a small giant and now unmistakably a frost giantess, the bloodthirsty orcs shout "Another giant!" with no shortage of distress. Looks like they were not raiding, but rather fleeing and seeing an opportunity. The next moment, the ground shakes, Shiver towering above them all. Their chieftain is wounded, but clearly still much tougher than the rest. It does not matter. His body is shredded apart, the remains sent flying over the orc pack.

Shiver's words are underlined as the shaking shaman tries to weave some sort of spell, only to be drowned in a fireball, courtesy of the now flying (and once again female) Sile. The shaman is incinerated, along with several orcs. Faced with a frost giantess who obliterated their chieftain in an instant, and a mage who did the same to their shaman (nowhere near as tough as their chieftain, but still above the average orc warriors), the remaining orcs scream in utter mortal fear, turning tail and running as fast as they can into the woods. Sìle laughs and cheers, hands incandescent with magical fire, only snuffing it out once the orcs have run a fair bit.

The villagers are confused and frightened. They see another giant, the fear of the attack on their village still deep in their bones, but she is also the woman who saved them, who was human-sized just moments before. The giantess defeated the orcs, protecting them. Daphne, the young lady-in-waiting, does her best to calm the villagers down. As Shiver walks back and Sìle is back on the ground (her now being female only adds to the general confusion), Daphne walks towards them. She would be lying if she said she did not feel uncertainty and perhaps some fear.

"You... you are a giantess, Lady Shiver?" she asks, having a hard time understanding what is going on. She looks to Sìle, asking "Sir... Lady Sìle?"

Sìle simply smiles and nods in return. "A little quirk of mine," she says on the matter in her melodic voice, before directing what little attention she got back to Shiver. Shiver can see, somehow even feel, Sìle's surprise, yet it does not seem like it is surprise that Shiver is a giantess, more... wonder at all Shiver turned out to be, still taking all of her in.

----------


## MikelaC1

Yes, I am a giantess....but unlike any giantess you have ever met...if you have met one, that is. I am on a mission right now, one that I am not at liberty to reveal. Saving your town and your people may or may not be a part of that, time will tell. If it would make you feel more comfortable, I can go back to my human size for the rest of the trip

----------


## Ridai

It is a strange time for the villagers, having ad so much suffering done to them by giants from the sky, only to be saved and protected by a snow-skinned giantess. Sìle, meanwhile, remains perfectly supportive, not giving a single indication of knowing any more about Shiver's mission than she says right now (granted, she does not know _much_ more, but still, it is a matter of principle). Standing beside and a little behind Shiver, like a perfect attendant, Sìle acts as a bridge of sorts between Shiver and the villagers, the giantess' already powerful presence and words given additional weight.

There is fear in the villagers, but Shiver watches them be swayed by her, first talking amongst themselves, before Daphne speaks for them. "The attack is still fresh in our minds and hearts, but I would appreciate it if you remained in your... natural state, I presume? After what just happened, it would make us feel safer to have you watching over us. Thank you, Lady Shiver." There are supporting nods and murmurs from the villagers.

The trip back to Nightstone is otherwise uneventful. As Shiver watches over the villagers as they enter Nightstone across the drawbridge, each and everyone of them thanks Shiver (Sìle accepts thanks as well, but subtly directs most of it towards Shiver). The giantess sees several human families, one halfling family, even a tiefling midwife and her son. Almost all of them lost family members, and seeing the state of their village does not help, but there is a sense of taking time to grief, but also to pick up the pieces.

Daphne, while only a lady-in-waiting, feels like she has a responsibility to the people as the only nobility present. Her and the villagers learning Lady Velrosa Nandar not having survived the attack strikes them deep, as the lady was held in high esteem by them. So Daphne as well as the dwarven innkeep, Morik, try to organize the efforts to see what can be salvaged and to start rebuilding. Sìle uses her magic to hand out free healing. People marvel at Shiver, every now and then bringing her food and drink, trying to talk to her. None of them have ever seen a woman, let alone a giantess like her.

After a quick survey of the town (the four guards that looked over Lady Nandar's body also come to thank Shiver), Daphne comes back to Shiver and Sìle. "Once again, I cannot thank you enough. I will send word to the Nandar family to inform them of the Lady's fate, a plea for aid, and of course a thorough accounts of your heroic deeds. We gathered what we could to reward you, even if it is not much. I beg for your forgiveness that I cannot give you anything of Lady Nandar's possessions, though I know she would have wanted to see you rewarded, as it is... not my place to hand them to anyone but her family." Shiver hears Daphne's words are genuine, with her hesitation towards the end pointing both towards not wishing to potentially anger the Nandar family, and the Lady's belongings perhaps also having sentimental value. Shiver is offered two rubies (each worth a hundred gold), studded rings and earrings and a gem necklace (Shiver notes those have been worn by Daphne until recently), and another 25 gold in coin.

"To be honest, we hope you will stay in Nightstone, at least for the night. It would make everyone feel much more at ease, knowing a powerful hero such as yourself is watching over them. The inn still has two undamaged rooms for you to choose from, though I would like to ask you to share one, if it is alright with you, so we can house more people while they rebuild. If you would prefer, you can also instead have the castle's master bedroom."

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver accepts the two rubies but returns the jewelry and coins Put this to use in the rebuild of your city, Im sure Teeka would welcome a trade of goods and services from some of them. 
She turns to Sile for for confirmation on her next statement We will take the master, thank you, the Inn rooms are needed for the refugees

----------


## Ridai

Daphne bows. "You are too kind, Lady Shiver. The new goblin chieftain, yes? If the both of you consider her a friend, I will do so as well. Teeka seemed very... adamant in her favor towards 'big folk'."

Sìle nods. "That, she certainly is. A bit of fairness as well as kindness will go a long way with her. Nightstone could gain a valuable ally, and its people a cheerful friend."

In regards to Shiver wanting to master bedroom, Sìle smiles and agrees as well. "A most generous offer I will gladly take." Shiver has the feeling this was not just directed at Daphne. The lady-in-waiting, and now impromptu leader of Nightstone, answers "You will find it on the top floor of the keep. I will let the guards know. Should you need anything, please do not hesitate to tell me or the guards."

------------------------

(Soft skip, feel free to have Shiver engage in any activities she likes in town beforehand)

As the day is winding down, the people burying and mourning their dead, as well as coming together to make sure everyone in need has food and shelter. Sìle's healing helps cover what the still rattled (and latently cowardly) local priest cannot, and Shiver's companion turns out to be an excellent cook, as proven in what she whips up as dinner for the town. There is no real celebratory mood, but people sharing a meal together and just finally getting to unwind for a moment does help.

Once they retire for the evening, Shiver and Sìle head over the makeshift bridge to the keep. While the keep has high ceilings, it is nonetheless built for humans, so navigating the doors and stairs is decidedly easier for Shiver in her human-sized form. They find the master bedroom, the only bed chamber to survive the boulder attack on the keep. Oil lamps and lavish tapestries line the walls, wolfskin rugs cover the floor. The large bed is the centerpiece of the room, its ornate headboard sculpted with images of foxes and roses. Otherwise, there are several wardrobes. Should Shiver wish to, the bed is just large enough for her giant form.

"What a day!" Sìle exhales, yawning once as she stretches. She places the bundle that seems too small for the tent it contains which in turn is too small for the space within it next to the chest in front of the bed and sits on the edge of said bed, smiling up at Shiver. "Prevented a Zhentarim takeover, routed goblins, made a new friend, saved an entire town. All thanks to you."

Sìle pauses briefly. "Seems I did guess right about who your people are when you told me your name, even thought I hardly believed it at the time. Slissht." Sìle speaks Shiver's giant name like a giant would, pointing towards being able to speak her language, and possibly having had a native speaker teach her. She shakes her head as she chuckles. "I never would have expected a shapeshifting giantess, though, even if it is 'just' the size. Do you prefer Slissht, or should I stick with Shiver?" She looks at Shiver, just quietly taking her in for a moment.

"How are you feeling? Did any memories return to you? It seemed like your strength has started to recover, as tremendous as it already seemed from just your stride after you woke up. I could feel it. And when I feel it, when my heart beats faster and I feel the rush carry me along, I know I have found my new mistress." Sìle smiles up to Shiver, a deeply contented, even serene expression.

----------


## MikelaC1

Slissht moves through the house in human shape because of its size (and partly for the sake of not terrifying the humans) but when its just her and Sile, she changes back to giant, its like a butterfly bursting forth from its cocoon to take its proper form. 
Since you seem able to pronounce it correctly, you can choose whichever you want, the normal clumsy human tongue adds an extra i in a most unpleasant fashion. She stretches out on the bed. My story is a pretty simple one, among my people I was miles ahead of the other women, hells, I was ahead of everyone except those in Storvald's inner circle and himself. They tried to keep me down, even marry me off to an incompetent but I would have none of it, and eventually they realized that was the way it would be. 
I still cant remember the mission or who sent me on it, my memories of the past are strong, I know I was much stronger than I am now and I am am pretty sure the person who robbed me of my recent memories is one in the same with who sent me on this mission and when I track him down, I plan to tear him apart.

----------


## Ridai

Frost giant society is not exactly known for its luxury, a hardy people living in the snowy reaches of the Spine of the World and its surroundings, infused with its chilling cold. Compared to that, the cool night air feels warm to the giantess, the bed a heavenly comfort. Sìle is sitting close beside Shiver, still taking her in, so very different now than she seems like in her human form. She chuckles when the trouble with Slissht's name comes up.

"It took a long winter to learn your tongue and its subtleties. But it was a wonderful winter," Sìle comments wistfully, smiling fondly without realizing, momentarily lost in memory. "I will keep to Slissht in private, Shiver in public. It would be cruel to make others stumble into butchering your name."

Listening to Shiver's story, Sìle appears to be making plenty of mental notes, gears in her head turning. "This Storvald, is he your, ah, clan's jarl?" she asks, recalling what she knows of frost giant society. Not that it is much, but whoever taught her to speak like a giantess most likely also imparted a bit of knowledge around it. "A powerful woman, unbending to the pressure of even her jarl. Sad is it is, I would not be surprised if you made enemies. Those who burn brightly, so to speak, tend to cast long shadows. I think we can safely disregard you having fallen victim to a random creature or similar happenstance. The lands around Nightstone do not hold such dangers, at least to my knowledge."

A brief pause, before Sìle lays her much smaller hand on Shiver's arm, incredible power hidden beneath immaculate skin. The touch is wonderfully warm, the sensation spreading, as Sìle seems to be using her healing magic, perhaps to once again take stock of Shiver's current state and what happened to her. "Which leaves us with your mystery. Your essence has been drained, which is the work of powerful magic. Yet not all has been taken away, and you were left in the middle of nowhere. If we assume whoever did this wanted you gone, it feels like the deed was left unfinished for whatever reason, unless some sort of twisted hubris led to the current state of affairs. Curious."

Sìle is lost in thought for another moment. "Perhaps a good night's sleep will stir new memories. Perhaps a lead to then retrace your steps from, either towards whoever gave you this mission, or the path you took on said mission to see if the journey makes you remember more." Sìle smiles. "Either way, I would like to come with you. For one, I see a great injustice has been done to you and that needs to be corrected. And I wish to see you restored. You saved a whole village, prevented the machinations of Zhentarim, goblins, and orcs, spared and showed kindness to Teeka, and you saved my life. I have much to repay."

A brief pause. "Though... I would be lying if I did not have other reasons as well. This sudden attack by cloud giants, and the orcs speaking of other giants this close to human civilization as well... something is going on, and I want to know what that is. Having you by my side would make this a much less harrowing undertaking. And... well, how should I put it. My powers are... strange. The priestesses of Sune and Sharess like to say I have been born with a bittersweet blessing. Sometimes they call me a Promised Soul, sometimes they say I bear the Mark of the Companion, or such. The long and short of it is that I drift from place to place, until I meet someone I just know I am meant to go with. They all seek something, and as their power grows, so does mine. I am devoted to them, body, mind, and soul, until they find what the seek and their heart tells them to let me go. So I drift across the lands once more, my power waning, until I meet another remarkable soul. And I feel you might be one of those souls. Perhaps the most brilliant of all. Not all wish for me to be at their side. Do you, Slissht?" Sìle sounds... hopeful? This offer means a lot to her, her melodic voice reflecting joys and sorrows, but overwhelmingly, that this is what she wants, with a clarity Shiver has rarely encountered in anyone. No pressure is applied. Whether Shiver wishes Sìle by her side or not, either way is meant to be.

----------


## MikelaC1

I would be happy to have you at my side. I too have felt the unrest in the Realms and clearly whoever did this to me once can do it again and it seems s I cannot defeat him alone

----------


## Ridai

In that moment, Shiver feels a bond form, one that will only be severed if the giantess truly wishes to. Shiver feels Sìle's presence. Instinctively, she realizes she will always know where Sìle is (and vice versa, if Shiver wishes), and while there is no true telepathy, any wish (or command) can be felt by the curious human. Many talents are revealed, all for the giantess to command and draw upon, and both the bond and Sìle herself feels... malleable. It does not feel like time passes, but Shiver feels her mind's eye envision many things. Sìle as a perfect maid (and/or courtesan) to a queen among giants, anticipating her every desire and serving devoutly. A squire or sister-in-arms, fighting alongside Shiver and wildly celebrating their victories on the path to glory. A lively bardess, singing her mistress' praises and stories, charming hearts and minds to join her in her views. A fierce bodyguard, ever watching over her charge without fear or hesitation. A devoted lover, staying with Shiver through thick and thin, making hardships that much easier to bear, and the good times that much sweeter. Shiver gets the sensation Sìle has been all of these things, in one shape or another, and hardly limited to any of these, shaped by the one she serves.

Shiver's mind returns to the present, Sìle simply smiling radiantly, making it a good thing indeed that the giantess is already lying down, given how her knees are feeling right now.

"Thank you, Slissht," Sìle says, meaning every word, speaking the giantess' name in a most beautiful fashion, like it is precious and wonderful. As the moment passes, she does show a little smirk. "A question, though. Do you prefer me as a woman? A man? A little more exotic? No need to be shy, embrace your tastes." She chuckles. "You can change your mind and my body any time, I don't mind. All forms of me are still me, after all." She glances to Shiver's giant form. "Honestly, I would not be surprised if you in particular could make me bigger as well, if you'd prefer the company of someone of your size." Sìle is all ears. It is an exciting phase for her.

"And if you would like, as my first service, I could care for those tired muscles of yours for a much better night of sleep than when you woke up today. I'd imagine frost giant culture is not very big on personal care of this kind."

----------


## MikelaC1

I would like that, yes. And I think, in private, you should be closer to my size. Any time I've been with a human man, it ends up almost dominatrix like. which Im really not into. And maybe a mix of man and woman....

----------


## Ridai

Sìle chuckles. "Ah, the best of all worlds. You really do not wish to go easy on me, do you?" True to Shiver's wishes, Sìle begins to grow, until she is just a foot below Shiver in height, as she was when both were human-sized. The giantess knows her requested changes were made, and Sìle's attentions allow Shiver to relax and sleep in a way that would only invite danger among frost giants.

Sleep brings dreams with it. Her past, naturally, but also other things, less easily determined. A voyage in a small boat, made for humans, through a sea that is a maze of water and ice. Coming ashore in a land of endless snow covering the ground, the great pine trees, the vast mountains. Walking for several days through the snow, towards a great hill, and finally, in human guise, entering the human town atop it, doing its best to survive from winter to winter.

A name resurfaces from the depths of memory. Bryn Shander, one of the Ten-Towns of the Icewind Dale. The place where Shiver began her journey towards her mission. And where her memory might stir once more.

The dream shifts. Days pass rapidly as Shiver's view rises from the town, directed by a flaming spear in the sky, back towards the cold sea. Somewhere in the vast expanse, a dragonboat of frost giants. Mighty oars drive the ship through the waves, ever towards its target. Their faces are vague, but Shiver feels she recognizes them. Men and women who at one point or another lost to Shiver in combat, as many have. At the bow stands a snow-haired giantess Shiver clearly recognizes. Drufi, her informal right hand, the woman of her clan that has always been second to Shiver in all things. Around her neck a chain-necklace with a diamond, on its inside blood in the shape of the giant rune of _blod_ (blood). Drufi looks out onto the waters, as Shiver's gaze shifts to follow Drufi's. Space bends as it can only in dreams, making the leader of this crew of giants look up at Bryn Shander in the distance. What they seek is there, and if they will not be given what they seek, there will be death and destruction.

Shiver's view shifts, being beside Drufi's face, turning towards her, as Drufi glances towards Shiver, both briefly looking at each other. And beneath the steely veneer, Shiver sees a woman cursing what she might soon be forced to do.


---------------------

Shiver awakens to morning light seeping into the bedroom. Sìle, still in giant size, is beside her, already awake. "Good morning," she says softly. "I had the strangest dream. The both of us visiting your homeland on a chariot of clouds." Sìle smiles. "But I should keep talk like this until after I made us breakfast."

Suddenly, a knock on the door. It sounds urgent. "Lady Shiver? Are you awake yet? Please come outside into the courtyard at your earliest convenience, something has arrived above the town." Shiver recognizes the voice of one of the guards who had been looking after the body of their deceased lady.

"No day off for the heroine, is there?" 

Shiver finds her clothes and equipment cleaned and in easy reach. Someone has been busy. Sìle returns to human size and decides to not even bother with her physical clothes even more, simply shaping the blue magic around her into a dress.

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver buckles her sword on, along with her other magic items and heads out. Its harder to move around in giant size but she wants to create that impression when she arrives on the scene, rather than go through the whole transformation thing. She strides out with an air of importance.

----------


## Ridai

As Shiver goes, Sìle following at human size behind her, the guards of the castle visibly draw strength from her presence. 

Shiver is led to the roof of the castle. From there, the other guards can see her, as well as the townspeople looking up at the castle in worry, causing an impromptu cheer. The heroine of Nightstone is here. Things will be alright.

The giantess looks up at what has the people so worried. A large cloud, upon which a giant-sized tower rests, hangs motionlessly in the sky above the town. Daphne soon joins them, protected by several guards, now very much looking the part of a noble leader. In a way, Shiver sees a kindred soul, a woman who stands out to meet whatever has come to her town, and to give hope to her people. Though with Shiver there, it is perhaps easy to overlook her. Daphne does not seem to mind, she is just happy to see the giantess.

"It has been like this since it arrived minutes ago," Daphne tells Shiver and Sìle. "No attacks, no communication."

Shiver can easily tell that this is a cloud giant tower. For one because it is quite evident to her given its size and appearance and what happened recently in Nightstone, but also because she has seen these towers very rarely in the sky above her homelands. Not much was done in that regards. Cloud giants rank above frost giants in the Ordning, after all, and the cloud giants did not bother them.

"Do you want me to fly up to see-" Sìle begins, but the next moment, the cloud shifts, leading to everyone assuming ready position, not knowing what will come next. The cloud seems to sprout an extension that winds further and further down, until it is revealed to be a grandiose staircase fit for a giant (of Shiver's size, not that of full-size giants, interestingly enough), made of solidified cloud. And it ends right in front of Shiver. No one appears to come down the stairs, so Sìle observes "Looks like an invitation to me."

----------


## MikelaC1

I do not trust it. Cloud giants very rarely have any dealings with frost giants and almost never with humans. They are only concerned with petty power squabbles with storm giants. Do you have any sort of access to divine magic, the kind that can give at least short premonitions of future dangers? I am loath to climb those stairs

----------


## Ridai

(Shiver knows that direct power squabbles between storm giants and cloud giants normally are not possible due to the Ordning creating a strict order of giants, though many cloud giants still attempt to gain favor with various storm giants and such for political gain and prestige over other cloud giants, much like a society of nobles. At the same time, Shiver as a frost giantess giving cloud giants crap, deservedly or not, when they are not around, also seems perfectly fine.)

"I can attempt such a thing, but only ever in regards to your safety, well-being, or happiness. Their priestesses told me the goddesses of love grant me insight, but they might not always answer, distant as the gods are in this age." Sìle steps before Shiver, holding up her hands. "Please give me your hand. It will not take long."

If Shiver agrees, Sìle directs Shiver's hand to be held close to her. Shiver has perhaps seen auguries before, tossing bones, or reading innards of an animal, or listening to winds and waves, or communing with spirits. Sìle appears to gently hold and examine Shiver's hand, tracing the lines and contours. The giantess gets the feeling it is less her attempting to glean insight from her body, and more using it as a focus. A moment of closeness is created, Sìle almost entranced, losing herself in Shiver. Finally, she kisses the giantess' palm, a gesture filled with absolute trust and devotion, coming out of the minute-long trance. The much larger and stronger hand serves another purpose, namely for Sìle to hold onto as she steadies herself, the process having taken a toll.

"I felt no danger from the tower, and saw signs of an uncertain future it might convey you towards. Omens of woe, but as stepping stones towards omens of weal." Sìle tells her beloved, then needing to take another deep breath. "I am not strong enough yet to have clearer or farther visions. I'm sorry." She only reluctantly lets go of Shiver's hand. "I would be happy to fly and scout ahead, if you wish it."

----------


## MikelaC1

They would blow you off the path before you took two steps. 90% of cloud giants are not to be trusted. We will go together, at least your spell says they are not going to poison me the moment we get inside
She turns to the crowd
Fear not people. For now, they want to talk and not kill. I will see what they wish to talk about. I will return to you.

----------


## Ridai

"Oh dear," Sìle says, a little taken aback. "Well, I defer to your superior judgment in this matter."

Shiver's giant voice carries easily, and it is met with another wave of cheers.

The giantess begins to climb the cloud stairs. It takes a little moment to get used to this, as Shiver's mind expects to perhaps sink into the cloud matter or just step through it, but instead it seems quite content to hold firm and carry her weight. It is quite the trek, needing to ascend roughly a thousand feet of staircase, though for someone with Shiver's inhuman stamina, this perhaps more qualifies as a decent morning exercise. Sìle seems to skip up the, for her size, massive stairs, as gravity seems to have mostly given up on trying to inconvenience her, but she always stays right with the giantess.

Once finally having reached the top, having worked up a decent burn in her legs, Shiver and her personal maid find themselves on top of the large cloud, upon which the tower rises further into the sky. It is a rather large edifice from Shiver's perspective, made for the natural size of giants, and truly humongous for Sìle. The tower appears to have three floors, the top one seemingly open like a platform with a view, covered by an incredibly ornate, pointy roof. Curiously, no one is there to meet them, the huge entrance just standing open, with only an equally large curtain of very fine make blocking the view.

Stepping inside, they find a hexagonal chamber of 100 feet width, with very nicely and flatteringly sculpted statues of cloud giants (wearing their favored mood masks, as cloud giants are wont to) lining the walls. Crystal orbs suspended from the ceiling with chains shed warm magical light on the impeccable masonry, a huge oaken desk, and an empty elaborate stone chair. A knotted silken rope guides their eyes up to the ceiling 100 feet above them, hanging from a wide hole in said ceiling. They have the impression that no one seems to be in this tower.

A letter on the table catches Shiver's eye. Picking it up, it is written in something unusual for her: elegant giant calligraphy, making the harsh runes a delight to look upon. The letter says:

_To my dearest Slissht,

in light of your recent unfair misfortune, I felt you could do with a little pick-me-up.

This tower will bring you to whatever place you desire and are able to clearly picture, as the bird flies, without needing to deal with endless days of trudging along the surface, being pestered by beasts and foolish bandits, or the at times hateful weather in these parts. Simply focus on the floating orb on the floor above you. To help you pass the time, a few choice amenities have been added to the second floor, and the entrances to said floor have been shielded to keep the weather and birds out, things that apparently do not bother the average cloud giant when constructing their floating home. I believe you will quite enjoy the sheets.

Once you reach your destination, the tower will simply float back to its after you reached the ground. Do not worry, the cloud giant I borrowed it from will not know who was brought where. As such, I invite you to leave the place as much of a mess as you like without outright destroying the tower (as it could be useful in the future, and tearing it down would rob me of a delightful reaction).

If you would rather walk, you are free to do so. If you do, I can only imagine a well-disguised fear of heights or a voracious appetite for personal fitness must be the cause. The tower will take its leave in that case.

I am sure we will meet again soon, hopefully under better circumstances. I will be watching.

Longingly yours,
a loving friend.

P.S.: Please excuse there only being ropes to get from one floor to another. Installing staircases or finding a large and sturdy enough ladder proved outside any reasonable timetable, and cloud giants evidently do not believe in accomodating non-flying "peasantry", the pompous bastards._

The letter also shows a crimson lipstick mark, and when Shiver's finger touches it, she feels like her subconscious half-remembers something, making a wave of pleasure roll over her body.

----------


## MikelaC1

Do you have some sort of magic that would let me speak to all of the people, I would like to say good bye rather than just sail off into the sunrise
Shiver also explores the castle to see if there is some sort of treasure store house as the funds would be useful to the city to rebuild.

----------


## Ridai

Sìle shakes her head in regards to the magic question.

Shiver climbs up to the second floor, finding it as described. A magical sphere hovers in an alcove lined with giant windows, and Shiver finds that (with a little help from her maid), she can mentally tell the tower to wait where it is for a while before heading off to where Shiver desires to go. The rest of the room is lavishly furnished, with a literally giant-sized bed (and the aforementioned sheets that do look inviting indeed), a seemingly magic-infused bath, a trove of food and drink, a massive trunk, a fully-stocked vanity, shelves of gigantic books, and many many pillows scattered everywhere. There are also lavish tapestries, and Shiver gets the feeling they all depict the owner of the tower, a cloud giant woman, as flatteringly as humanly (giantly?) possible.

With Shiver looking for treasure, Sìle offers "Would you like me to open that?" pointing to the trunk. If Shiver agrees, Sìle gets to work on the lock, which apparently has magic reinforcements on top of it, leading to Sìle having to help herself with a spell. But soon enough, the lock pops open, and Shiver finds several things inside: a giant spellbook, a gem-encrusted electrum comb, assorted jewelry, finest dresses, robes, and lingerie, as well as a collection of the usual cloud giant mood masks. In the vanity, Shiver finds bottles of perfume, as well as various supplies for make-up. All Shiver finds is oversized compared to her current size, but much of what she finds in the trunk and vanity are easily worth hundreds, if not possibly thousands of gold pieces. Sìle surveys the huge books and they appear to be research of ancient history, geography, and legends, bound in remarkable material, so each could be worth a fair bit to the right scholars, though each tome easily weighs a hundred pounds.

The third and final floor is akin to an outlook or impromptu patio, open to all sides, the roof held up by great pillars.

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver puts the jewelry in one bag and an assortment of cosmetics and perfume, along with two bottles of wine in another and tells Sile to wait where she is. She then descends the stairs to speak to Daphne.
There is no danger here, the cloud is empty, it is a gift for me from an old friend, I can use it for travel purposes. There are evil doings in the Realms and it falls to me to see what I can do to aid about it. I must leave Nightstone for a while to put things right, but never fear, I will return. She turns to the crowd below and repeats as loudly as she can I will return once my destiny is fulfilled
She turns back Daphne, handing her the bag of jewelry This is to aid in rebuilding Nightstone, spend it well in trading. She hands her the other bag And this is just a little gift from me to you, you will be working hard to rebuild your city and will deserve some rewards for your downtime.
Then with one more wave to "her" city, Shiver climbs back into the cloud.

----------


## Ridai

"Thank you so much. I hope you will find what you seek and return to us soon," Daphne says with a brilliant smile. "Perhaps you will already find Nightstone in a much more scenic state and meet its new ruler." The bag with the jewelry is far too large and heavy for Daphne to carry, the contents giant-sized, so a few of the guards come to lift from the knees and safely put it away, each nodding to the giantess. The smaller and thankfully lighter bag is received with as much gratitude, and a spot of amusement, seeing how the perfume bottle is as big as the wine bottles and the cosmetics will likely last her a long, long time, drawing a hearty chuckle from the former lady-in-waiting. 

Down below, the crowd cheers and waves, wishing Shiver well.

Up above once more, the cloud stairs retract behind her, Sìle waiting next to the navigation sphere on the second floor.

"So, where is our intrepid heroine off to?"

----------


## MikelaC1

Bryn Shandar was where I first arrived in these lands and where my memories were ripped from me. If the person who did this isnt still there, he will have left a trail...and I will find it.

Shiver steps into the navigation sphere and concentrates on Bryn Shandar

----------


## Ridai

The floating orb glows as Shiver pictures the snow-bound human settlement, and just a moment later, she feels the tower beginning to move smoothly towards the north.

"And we're off," Sìle comments, climbing up to the outlook. If Shiver follows, she sees the young woman peering down to the distant ground and the horizon.

"Hundreds of miles to the Icewind Dale from here. On foot, I'd have said a good month or so of travel. The rate we are going at and the tower never taking breaks, I'd say a bit more than a week. If this person is indeed there, this might be prime time to prepare. Or kick back. Whatever you prefer."

----------


## MikelaC1

I would spar with you, but no denigration intended, I would probably toss you around like a rag doll. Unless you cheated and used magic on me. But I am more than interested in trying out that bed and that bath, just to see what sort of magic it has. Along with some of the wine and food. A pity that none of the clothes fit me and probably by the time I have come into my full growth, the tower will have been returned to its proper owner. I would keep one or two of the outfits, but that sort of material cant be just rolled up and stuffed into a backpack.

----------


## Ridai

"Hm. Fair," Sìle answers in regards to sparring. "And honestly, if these are anything to judge by," she does a circling motion with her finger at the various tapestries depicting the presumed owner of this tower. "one has to wonder if she moonlights as a particularly expensive court jester. Should I find a ruby-studded nose, I will inform you immediately."

The bath is able to conjure and make disappear water of a wide range of temperatures and scents, with two additional buttons reading "bubbles" and "even more bubbles". The bed is not, in fact, magical, but it may as well be given how much it makes Shiver's desire to get out of it vanish, the much vaunted sheets feeling amazing on the skin and deliciously decadent.

With the many amenities and Sìle at her beck and call, time flies. Whatever Shiver needs, Sìle provides, at times without Shiver even needing to say anything, and without any other demands on her magic, the young woman is happy to use it to display the full range and heights of her capabilities. Every day, the giantess experiences what she may imagine a queen's life to be like in the absence of all the annoying politics and bickering high society, dining on the finest meals, receiving thorough care and baths whenever she likes, having access to a heavenly musician and courtesan, never needing to bother herself with any chores, only what she wishes to do, or simply helping her pass the time. In short, if Shiver wishes to, Sìle spoils her rotten. It is all a labor of love for her, and fulfilling the giantess fulfills her as well. The young woman simply cannot help herself but smile whenever she looks to Shiver, and takes particular delight in surprising her, such as on the third day when she finds Sìle has managed to sculpt cloud matter into a life-sized (fully giant sized, that is) "statue" of Shiver, and she seems to be deadset on making it eclipse the tower's statues a little more each day.

Still, Shiver is a warrior, and Sìle can't provide a decent sparring partner, much more apt at fighting _alongside_ her or aiding her personal training, rather than fight her.

Four blissful days fly by. On the fifth, Shiver awakens uncharacteristically without Sìle next to her and breakfast closeby, the maid quietly going about her daily work with her uncanny ability to know when Shiver usually wakes up. The sound that roused Shiver is that if birds. Very large birds. Most definitely griffons, and several of them at that. They have seen the occasional avian pass by, but never anything of this size. Sìle notices as well, stopping her greeting for Shiver to do so. Soon after, they see mist drift from the hole leading to the ground floor up into their extended bed chamber floor, coalescing into half a dozen very much real and heavily armored dwarven warriors. Shiver actually recognizes the patterns of the very well-made armor as belonging to the soldiers of the heavily fortified dwarven city of Mirabar, not far from the mountain range known as the Spine of the World which ends in the Icewind Dale.

Everyone is rather surprised. The dwarves did not expect to find a human maid working on breakfast. Or a frost giantess in bed yet no cloud giant anywhere in sight. Shiver and Sìle are hardly expecting a sudden attack squad of dwarven soldiers in their bedroom.

The moment passes. "Men, bring down this accursed cloud giant fortress! Good woman, flee down to the griffons, we will hold the giant at bay!" the leader bellows, everyone brandishing weapons as most of them begin to slam them against the navigation sphere, while others move into defensive positions against the distant Shiver.

"Good sirs, I think there must be a misundersta-" Sìle begins, clearly perplexed and still with a sizzling frying pan in hand, heated by her own magic, but the dwarves seem quite determined in their perceived duty. She looks quite alarmed because of the navigation sphere towards Shiver, but also clearly unsure how she wants to handle the situation.

(Shiver's turn. Can do social or combat actions, as you like. Her weapon can be equipped as a free action here, same for standing up in this instance. Magic items are already equipped. If Shiver wishes to fight, she is free to decide whether she wants to try and kill the dwarves or just knock some sense into them. Shiver is also free to issue commands to Sìle, whether directly, or by having her realize what Shiver wishes.)

----------


## MikelaC1

HOLD ON HERE!
*Spoiler: Intimidate*
Show

(1d20+15)[*21*]

Brandishing the letter as proof, This tower is on loan to me, I am perfectly within my rights to be here. Tell your men to stand down or its going to be a long fall to the ground for them.

----------


## Ridai

Sìle blinks. "I don't think that is what they mea-"

"On *loan?!"* the dwarf bellows incredulously as the too small giant in the bed holds up the letter that looks very tiny in her hand. As such, there is only one _possible_ conclusion to be had! "The frost giants have joined the cloud giants in their bombardment of cities!" It is the wrong conclusion, but it is a conclusion. The dwarven men and women keep slamming on the sphere, which is starting to show cracks.

"Sir, it's not-" Sìle tries once again to get a word in edgewise, but it goes under in the fervor of the dwarves' quest to defend the lands below. Since dwarves are a very determined and thickheaded bunch, their focus on exactly two things at the moment, namely destroying the orb and trying to ward off the giant, Sìle looks to Shiver once again.

(The dwarves rolled higher on the opposing roll, and this isn't an "oi, you got a loicense for this tower?" situation, so that particular line of argumentation (while amusing) failed. Since Shiver has tried to talk things out, Sìle is sharing her 9 ranks in Diplomacy and Bluff with Shiver now, in case she wants to try and go about things with those.)

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver closes the ground to the nearest dwarf in the navigation tower, grabbing at him
*Spoiler: Grapple*
Show

(1d20+12)[*31*] melee attack
(1d20+17)[*20*] grapple check

If she wins the grapple check, she hoists the struggling dwarf over her head and tosses him out the window to fall to the surface far, far below with a comment of Time to take out the trash.

----------


## Ridai

In a tremendous display of luck skill, Shiver rushes out of bed, avoids the strike of the dwarven leader, and simply lifts him in the air.

"Unhand meeeeeee" is heard as a miracle occurs and the dwarf gains the ability of flight, if in a rather parabolic fashion, and through a distant window pane with a crash. The other dwarves briefly stop to see their captain soar, before a glitterbomb explodes in their midst, leaving most of them rubbing their eyes. Between most of the dwarves and Shiver now stands a single female dwarf, looking up at the frost giantess in her bedwear.

"Would you now kindly cease what you are doing before anyone else receives impromptu flight lessons?" Sìle asks with a slight degree of exasperation, all the while still preparing breakfast on a sizeable plate.

Given the chaotic mess of the main group, the lone advance dwarf feels... more than a little perplexed at how quickly the tables turned, in what manner, and how Shiver and Sìle seem to react in general. None of this was anything they were expecting. And she seems rather torn on what to do.

----------


## MikelaC1

Your dwarves rolled up while we were minding our own business, and by the way, Im legally in possession of this cloud, investigating the evil that is infesting the realms. They started breaking things and if they dont stop, more are going to go out the window. And by more, I mean all.

----------


## Ridai

The female dwarf side-eyes at nothing in particular, along with a good amount of blinking, looking over her shoulder at the gold glitterbombed squad pawing at their eyes.

"So, uh..." she begins. "you are not dropping boulders on towns...?" her pitch slowly rising with every word as if trying to verbally tiptoe a little more with each. Sìle turns to look at her and gives her kind of a smile combined with pressing her lips into a line, shaking her head. There is a lot of dwarven swearing in the background.

----------


## MikelaC1

Dropping boulders on towns? Hells no, we were the ones who saved Nightstone from an incursion by goblins and Zhentarim. We dont even have any boulders on board to drop...if your crew had even stopped to look at that fact.

----------


## Ridai

"Oh." Awkward silence follows. Sìle gives the assembled dwarves a look like she has been trying to tell them. "Well, uh... we'll get out of here then." The dwarves still in the process of unblinding themselves start protesting, which makes the female dwarf visibly nervous. "I said, we are leaving the tower where no boulders are dropped from." It takes a moment, but finally, things seem to click in their heads. Shiver and Sìle watch the squad awkwardly shuffle to the hole in the floor and climb down the rope one by one, armor clattering and mumbling apologies.

"So, um, I'm very sorry about... all this. Cloud giants attacked settlements around Mirabar, so the city sent out patrols to bring down cloud towers and castles before they can do any more damage. Didn't know this one was, uh, on loan by such heroic, gorgeous, amazingly generous and merciful women like you, haha." That nervous laugh in the end is a testament to the young dwarf woman trying to smooth things over as much as she can, not wanting to sail out of that window, and very much feeling bad for what happened (whether or not the captain was in command of all this). Clearly, Shiver's and Sìle's charms are also not lost to her, given the litany of compliments. So when she is the last to leave, she adds "So, uh, if you ever come to Mirabar, m-maybe I could make it up to you? I-I know some nice places, and I make a mean stew! J-just ask at the Axe of Mirabar HQ for Silvi!" Her face is burning up. From outside, there are calls for said Silvi. Apparently, they found the captain, stuck head first in the surrounding cloud of the tower. The captain seems to want to leave as well. "OkayIreallyneedtogoitwasverylovelymeetingyoutwove  rysorryaboutwhathappenedpleasecomeseemeokaybye!" And the dwarf quickly climbs down the rope before her head catches fire from all the heat radiating from it.

Soon, the griffons take off once again. Sìle sighs and becomes Shiver-size again. Walking over to the window, she casts a spell to fix it to stop the wind howling into the room through the shattered glass.

"Well that was unexpected. Do you have much experience defenestrating the law?" Sìle asks, half out of curiosity, half to lighten the mood a little. "Anyway, breakfast is ready. Plenty of bacon this time around. Would you like to eat in bed or during a bath? Or would you like to destress first?" There is that smile again, Sìle leaving the incident behind her to focus back on the frost giantess's rudely interrupted morning.

----------


## MikelaC1

Before she can leave, Shiver puts a hand on her, wanting to talk. Tell me about the cloud giants and Mirabar. Is that something new? It might tie in with what I am looking into?

----------


## Ridai

Silvi jumps as the hand lands on her, but given she now has Shiver's full attention (without a risk of flying out the window, that is), a sheepish grin now appears in her beet-red face. Sìle walking up behind her only helps matters. "Oh! Yeah, definitely new! It started maybe a month or two ago, hard to say. Cloud giants attacking settlements, sometimes taking things with them. We have no idea what has gotten into them all of a sudden. We have also heard about more fire giant and hill giant sightings, roughly starting around the same time, at least in our general area up north, that is. It doesn't look like they are working together or anything, but it still has people worried the giants might just in general have become bolder, so we're trying to keep an eye on things and beat the giants back if they threaten settlements." There is a short pause. "Err... no offense, I hope?" Silvi clearly has never spoken to a giant, so she is not very certain how a frost giantess reacts to the dwarves of Mirabar battling things out with other giants.

"Say, um, between you having saved a town, your lovely companion, and being such a gorge- I mean, genero-, _I mean benevolent_ giantess, are you helping us, err, how do your people put it, 'small folk'? Does that mean frost giants are helping people? Are you, like, frost giant royalty?" Silvi's mind is going a mile a minute, happily jumping to conclusions, but this time asking if those conclusions are actually the case.

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver files the information away for future reference. 
No, the rest of the frost giants are not helping, not like me anyways and I am not royalty. I would still not trust most cloud giants, and none of the lesser giants either. Shivers comment continues to rank fire giants below frost giants, if there is one thing she is going to do in life, its get that hierarchy set right.
After Silvi leaves, they return to their course to Bryn.

----------


## Ridai

"Oh. I thought you were a queen or... something. Well, uh, I'll tell people about the other giants. Have a nice trip pleasecomevisit!" And with that, Silvi leaves, face burning red when Sìle plants a little kiss on her cheek for good measure.

The remaining days go by quick, the weather outside getting colder as they fly further and further north. No further incidents disrupt the journey. The closer they get to Bryn Shander, the more frequently Shiver has the dream about arriving there, as well as Drufi sailing towards it. The confrontation with the dwarves, while brief, stirred something in Shiver, combat (however short) rousing the warrior spirit, and not even needing to raise a hand against the rest as well as taking charge in Nightstone awakening her presence. Alone, it is not enough for another breakthrough that the fights in and around Nightstone brought about. However, the giantess getting to spend the journey in her giant form, simply resting and enjoying herself, appears to have an effect. Sìle's attentions, while they could be disregarded as mere infatuations or duty due to her alleged blessing by the love goddesses, bring it all together, using all her skills and magic to slowly, ever so slowly chip away at what was done to Shiver.

Thus, when Shiver arrives above Bryn Shander, she emerges from the tower stronger, overlooking the snowbound town on its hill far below, the biting-cold winds and falling snow giving a familiar feeling. None of the town's inhabitants knew Shiver to be a giantess, having walked among them in human size before. Memories of the place emerged during the travel, remembering its layout and people. A temple to three of the humans' deities, a marketplace defying the bitter cold, a tavern called Kelvin's Comfort right beside the marketplace where Shiver may or may not have impressed people time and again, the town hall and the town's current young elected speaker Duvessa Shane who has heard of Shiver's prowess in fighting monsters and bandits. There are shops and smithies, a small choice of inns to stay it (either the rowdy adventurer hotspot that is The Northlook, or the somewhat lackluster in furnishings Geldenstag's Rest). Since she is looking for information, the tavern may be a good place to start, or seeking out Beldora, a lively human woman who is seemingly homeless, but between Shiver's charms and her many deeds, Beldora has confided in Shiver that she is actually a Harper agent, keeping an eye on things in Bryn Shander to be on the lookout for the machinations of evil. Beldora usually loiters about around the fires of the marketplace.


For now, the tower comes to a halt, extending its winding cloud stairs down to the ground outside of Bryn Shander's southwestern gate. Sìle is beside Shiver up on the cloud, not minding the cold despite her revealing dress (having decided to only wear her supernatural blue dress seemingly made out of energy of some sort).

"Here we are. Bryn Shander, the main of the Icewind Dale's Ten-Towns," Sìle introduces. After a short pause, she says "Where do we want to start looking for clues?" A beat, then glancing over to the intricate Shiver statue she has shaped out of cloud matter with much dedication and effort. "And do you want me to leave this here for the owner to find, or destroy it?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shiver, between taking charge in Nightstone, dealing with the dwarves, and Sìle's dedicated efforts during the whole journey, has leveled up to level 7.

I have established some things Shiver knows about Bryn Shander, some bits of reputation she may have here, and that the people do not know yet that she is a giantess (this is a human town and has no accomodations fit for a giant). I'll mention whenever something comes up that Shiver knows about, but feel free to decide whether Shiver wants to reveal herself as a giantess, and what she may have done in or around Bryn Shander when she was at her full power. I am generally assuming that people there know Shiver and hold her in high regards at the moment.

----------


## MikelaC1

We'll leave it...maybe we will get this cloud back at some point.

Shiver casually tosses what is left of the food and drink around, making it look like a huge giant drunkest just happened

I had to wait until my last day or you would have tried to clean up. Its what was expected of us

Shiver shifts back to human sized, no need to have the locals run screaming in terror from her, instead of trying to help an old, established friend .

I have a contact here named Beldora, maybe she can give me some clues or heard of someone boasting about the "number" he did on a giantess

----------


## Ridai

In regards to cleaning up: "Fair. I don't like living amidst booze-damp carpets and rotting leftovers if I can help it."

In regards to leaving the statue: "Wish I could see the actual owner get back here and turn green with envy. If the statue remains, I'll actually be impressed."

As they step off the cloud stairway, it retracts back into the cloud and the tower begins to drift away, roughly towards the southeast. Through all the snow, it is incredibly difficult to see it in the first place.

"Sounds good. I kind of hope the culprit is as much of an idiot as to brag about draining you. It would make finding them rather easy."


They walk the rest of the way to the southwestern gate of Bryn Shander, the 30ft high stone wall with two round towers flanking the sturdy wooden gate defying the ever harsh weather. Shiver knows the town to be mostly populated by humans, with a smattering of shield dwarves, half-orcs, and others. There are two guards at the gate, one human male and a dwarven female, clad in heavy winter gear and appropriate armor. Seeing the two approach draws their attention.

"Hey Shiver!" the dwarven woman calls through the snowfall with a big grin, the other guard also echoes the sentiment, along with a briefly raises hand in greeting. Shiver recognizes her as Augrek Brighthelm, who spends many of her shifts at this very gate. "Welcome back! Friend of yours?" she points to Sìle briefly before tucking her arm back in. "You lucky girls and your cold-defying magics," Augrek comments with a quick laugh. Newcomers are usually greeted with a thoroughly rehearsed and recitated long spiel by Augrek directing them to the local shops and taverns, while telling them to not cause trouble, in all its eyerolling-causing charm, but Shiver being a known quantity seems to spare her this time. Shiver doesn't know much about the other guard, but he's a decent enough bloke. Decent enough that he tries to keep his wandering gaze from the other side of the road in check, which is more than many human men faced with a woman like Shiver can say of themselves.

----------


## MikelaC1

Her name is Sile and yes, she is with me. I assume there is no toll for entry or has that changed? We're actually here looking for information, specifically something unpleasant that was done to me. My memories have been tampered with, to the point where I can barely remember you, along with other things that are completely gone. Beldora is my best guess for hearing people bragging of the accomplishment, is she around?

----------


## Ridai

Sìle raises a hand in greeting along with a smile as she is introduced, the two guards nodding and smiling in return.

"Wow. That's messed up," Augrek comments, needing a moment to process what apparently has been done to Shiver.

"Hope you catch the bastard. Didn't hear any bragging of the sort myself, though if the low-life did that here, I'd reckon he'd have to eat a whole lot of knuckle sandwiches from people here," the other guard says, rubbing his hands and balling fists.

"Yeah, same here. Didn't see you leave town, we weren't on duty at the time, I think?" Augrek looks over to her colleague, who has to think back for a moment, then nods. "So uh, Beldora? The bum, you mean? Prob'ly 'round the marketplace, I guess. Trying to get coin by tending campfires or something, or whatever she's up to. At least she stays outta trouble." The dwarf doesn't seem very familiar with Beldora beyond generalities. "I'll ask the other guys if they heard anything on their shifts."

"Same," Augrek's colleague chimes in.

"Might wanna try the tavern if you're looking for braggards." And to lighten the mood, a cheeky grin starts to sneak onto Augrek's face. "Aaand maybe you can warm yourself up with a fire brandy there~" Her colleague groans. Shiver recognizes said beverage from her usual greeting speech. One has to wonder whether the dwarf is a fan or gets paid for advertisement.

"Please be careful if you should run into the culprit. There most likely was a degree of life energy draining involved in what happened to Shiver, so assume this person is quite dangerous. Thank you for your help," Sìle adds, to which the guards nod, acknowledging. 

Augrek calls up to the towers, and the gate into the city opens.

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver decides to have a little fun, favoring the human guard with a saucy wink and a little hip sway as she sashays her way into town. 
Once inside, she speaks to Sile Very few people know that Beldora is actually a Harper agent, her cover as a bum that doesnt cause trouble makes her virtually invisible. Good to know I still have a good reputation here so we wont be looking for someone who did a number on Shiver, we will be looking for someone bragging about doing a number on a frost giantess. Again, few people here know about that part of me.

----------


## Ridai

The guard flushes deep red and Shiver can feel his gaze can't help but follow her as she goes. Few women can claim to be as beautiful as Shiver, even fewer also have her physique, presence, and local status on top, and his composure just can't keep up with what attention she gave. Behind her, she can quietly hear an impish Augrek go "Yer staring", with the answer being "Respectfully. Also so are you." Needless to say, the guard is left with warm thoughts to see his shift through.

Sìle looks impressed as they walk. "Friends with an undercover Harper? You really left an impression here. They're spellcasters and spies working against the abuse of power and evil threats, they take their work seriously, so this Beldora letting you in on her secret is no small amount of trust. Guess she keeps tabs on the Ten-Towns and news of any threats out in the Dale for the Harpers."

They walk along the main road leading from the gate towards the center of town, passing the wooden buildings with roofs too steep for snow to settle on them, smoke perpetually rising from their chimneys. People passing by recognize Shiver, greeting her warmly like a hometown hero. Where she goes, she is turning heads effortlessly, many wishing they could be where Sìle is. They pass the local temple, dedicated to Tyr, the god of justice; Torm, the god of courage and self-sacrifice; and Ilmater, the god of endurance in the face of suffering. Sirac, a heavyset young man, is busy unloading crates meant for his friend (the local priest of Torm) from a cart. Shiver doesn't know much about him, as he was a relatively new arrival when she was last in town, and they didn't have much interaction with each other.

Reaching the center of town, Shiver and Sìle step onto the marketplace, roughly circle-shaped, where traders from the town and elsewhere do their business amidst their tents and covered wagons. Around the place, Shiver can see Kelvin's Comfort (the aforementioned tavern), the town hall, the local armory, Blackiron Blades (a shop and smithy offering adventuring wares and cheap weapons of matching quality), Rendaril's Emporium (the largest tradehouse in Bryn Shander), and The  Hooked Knucklehead (the more rough-and-tumble of the two local inns). People huddle around the various campfires on the marketplace, tents and wagons hardly enough to keep the cold away. A few guards here and there, a knightly looking man on a horse in conversation with a few people, residents of the town passing through.

Letting her gaze sweep across the marketplace (once again feeling Sìle's quiet support, her senses feeling sharper than normally), Shiver sees a heavily bundled up figure loitering around one of the campfires, wearing boots a few sizes too big for her and walrus hide gloves. Underneath all those thick layers of clothes is the haggard young human woman Shiver knows as Beldora, warming herself at the campfire along with a few traders who are chatting amongst themselves.

----------


## MikelaC1

It would not be seemly for Shiver to be friends with a "broken down bum" like Beldora, so she heads over to where she is, doing a fake menacing act. Begone with you, trying to steal the coin and heat from honest men If Beldora takes the cue, she "pursues" her into a back alley. 
Beldora, my friend, how go things in Bryn Shandar?

----------


## Ridai

"Ain't botherin' no one, ma'am," Beldora in her role says nervously, first scooting away from the powerful Shiver, then quickly shuffling away. Casting a glance over her shoulder, and going faster when Shiver follows. There is even a stumble or two, selling the whole thing. People watch what is going on, but since Shiver is on the case, well, she will probably handle whatever is going on and will probably have a good reason, so they turn back to what they were doing. The homeless woman guides _flees from_ Shiver into a narrow alley without surrounding windows, a good bit away from the main roads and the marketplace. She hurriedly looks around, as if looking for another avenue to escape, and when no observers are found by the keen spy's eyes, the motions turn into a momentary stretch, turning around with that devils-may-care smile full of confidence.

"Now now, I know you can hardly contain your fiery passion for my roguish charms, but do have a heart for poor, homeless Beldora. Any more and you may set her alight enough for people to stomp her out," Spy-Beldora greets Shiver with mock-concern. Upon Shiver's greeting and question, Beldora pats some snow off her many layers of clothes as she talks. "Oh, you know. Tavern brawl about who pulled the biggest knucklehead out of the pond, Ten-Towners reporting distant sightings of yetis and frost giants, me having a _scandalous_ affair with young Speaker Duvessa Shane, town drunk raving about an ice chariot in the sky out in the Dale. The usual." She adds a perfect innocent grin. Shiver remembers Spy-Beldora's cheerful demeanor, with a few cheeky lines occasionally thrown in to surprise her opposite, or keep them guessing.

"So how did the south treat you? You had an awfully _quick_ trip, I see. And you brought the second most gorgeous woman in the Dale as of right now!" Beldora smiles to Sìle, who returns the favor. There is a secret look to Shiver, asking her whether Sìle is fully in the know about Beldora and whether she can be trusted. "What brings you to little ol' me? If you are looking to rig the beauty contest, I must decline that third place. The jury is not ready for my style of perfectly average destitution."

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver puts a hand on Sile's shoulder to show Beldora that she can be trusted. I had a bad experience and I think it might have happened here. Some sniveling mage tampered with my memories, I cant recall a lot of things from my past and my powers are muchly diminished. I need your ears in all those places you can get into, to see if some knucklehead is bragging about what he did. Likely, he wont be bragging about what he did to _Shiver_ except in places where my rep isnt good but he might be bragging about what he did to a frost giantess, which would probably be greeted with high fives and rounds on the house.

----------


## Ridai

(Did Shiver let Beldora in on that she is a frost giantess, or is this just speaking hypotheticals that the culprit would use "frost giantess" as a cover?)

Hearing what happened to Shiver does manage to put a dent in Beldora's cheery demeanor. "Damn. Haven't heard any idiot bragging like that, but I can have a look around. If he's here, I'll find him. When you left town after I gave you the map, you still seemed to be, you know, fine. Could have happened just out of town, though. Less witnesses." A beat. "You still remember the map? You needed directions down to Daggerford and I drew a decent route there."

----------


## MikelaC1

(Yes, Beldora knows she is a frost giantess....she shared her truth, so Shiver would reciprocate)

I dont remember any map, and I dont have one anymore

----------


## Ridai

"Bastard really did a number on you, big girl," Beldora says, and it pains her to hear about just how much Shiver has been wronged.

"I found Shiver unconscious outside Nightstone, near Deepwater. Hard to say if what was done to her happened around those parts or if the culprit just... dumped her somewhere in the wilds after it happened around these parts. Them having teleportation magic or the like is not out of the question," Sìle adds.

"Hard to say right now. Slippery bastard, whoever did this." Beldora looks to Sìle. "You cared for Shiver? What's your name?" 

"I did, and I have devoted myself to serving her in every way I can," the maid answers.

Beldora searches Sìle's expression for a bit, before smiling again, as if being convinced she does mean what she said. "You keep that up, our Shiver's like no other." To which Sìle nods, smiling likewise.

Beldora claps her hands. "So! While I would _love_ to slip away with you to somewhere warmer to catch up and be jealous of Sìle here, I should go and snoop around-" She stops, head perking up. Shiver notices it as well, as does Sìle. Something like the atmosphere of the town having shifted. They walk to the end of the valley, seeing people hurriedly return to their homes, guards marching towards the southwestern gate.

"Something's going down," Beldora begins.


Moments later, they hear a voice boom across the town, coming from the southwest, louder and carrying farther than any human voice could. Only that of a giantess could.

*"Surrender Artus Cimber or die!"*

Shiver knows the voice. It belongs to Drufi.

----------


## MikelaC1

Drufi will not respect Shiver in her human form, but Shiver is loath to reveal to the residents of Bryn Shandar that she is indeed a frost giantess. Well, it cant be helped now, and she will just have to patch things up once this situation is resolved. She walks to the southwestern gate, motioning for the guards to stay behind her. Just before she gets into visual range, she begins to swell in size, so that both Drufi and the human gaurdsmen see the transformation. She stops in front of her friend. 
You are terrifying the city inhabitants and theres going to be a whole lot of useless bloodshed. Lets see if we can come to some sort of equitable arrangement. First of all, who is this Artus Cimber and what has he done? Of course, if he is some sort of criminal, we will be glad to turn him over.

*Spoiler: Diplomacy*
Show

(1d20+6)[*25*]. This isnt exactly Shiver's forte, but she has a good raw start with her CHA and Sile seems to be able to "help" her do things

----------


## Ridai

Shiver heads to the gate, Sìle and Beldora in tow. As she does, she sees the guard ready on and behind the wall, and hears the voice of Duvessa Shane, the Speaker of Bryn Shander, up from the battlements.

"I have told you, Artus Cimber is not here, nor have I ever heard any news of him being sighted in any of the Ten-Towns!" she shouts from the wall, not out of anger or fear, but rather for volume. She is the youngest Speaker in the history of the town, so in addition to being a woman in a line of mostly male Speakers, Duvessa always faced a lot of scrutiny. Shiver frequently saw her with a hard, serious expression, dealing with matters in a no-nonsense fashion. Thus far, she has proven herself capable. Still, facing off with a frost giantess is a much different matter than handling local disputes, coordinating Ten-Towns efforts, or dealing with particularly conniving merchants. To her credit, she is keeping her composure thus far, trying to reason with Drufi.

The guards let Shiver through into one of the guard towers without any resistance, same with Sìle and Beldora (the latter draws some confused looks, but she is Shiver's entourage right now, for whatever reason), the warrior woman hearing a few "Thank the gods you are here" as she heads up the winding staircase to the battlements. As they go, Drufi's answer has no difficulty reaching Shiver's ears inside the tower.

*"The blod stone traced his blood to this town. We know he is here. Whether you are lying or do not know does not matter. We will make him come out, or catch him running."* Drufi's voice is impressive, even for a giantess. Shiver knows her well enough to know she does not enjoy these measures, but when you grow up and rise to be a powerful woman in a clan like theirs, one learns to establish dominance and strength.

Shiver arrives on the battlements. From the 30ft tall wall, she has a good view of the situation before the walls, and elsewhere. The town is surrounded by a loose ring of about a dozen frost giants, recognizing the patterns and colors of her clan. Drufi herself stands a fair distance from the wall, 22 feet of frost giantess, braided pure-snow-colored hair flowing down to her athletic frame (a bit more obviously muscled than Shiver, but in a way still aesthetically pleasing to Shiver) clad in the usual patchwork armor favored by most frost giants, holding her massive axe. Her steely gaze is felt on the entire wall, adding an oppressive atmosphere. Behind Drufi are two frost giant men (both of which were beaten in combat by Shiver as well as Drufi in the past, placing them below them in the pecking order of the clan). Two massive winter wolves, tamed by the clan (Drufi seemed to always have a way with beasts), are ready beside Drufi.

On the wall itself are Duvessa and Augrek (the latter looking very nervous), but also the guard captain (Markham), the knight she briefly saw on the marketplace, and also curiously Sirac (also looking nervous). Duvessa shouts back "If you absolutely know, let us put together a search party to find him! No one gains anything through an attack on our town!"

Duvessa spots Shiver, her hard expression showing some relief. "Good to have you here, Shiver. We need your help," she says, skipping right past anything non-essential or whether it would later make her look "weak". Things are too dire for this. "Wait, what are you-"

Shiver simply steps off the wall, growing on the way down, landing softly in the snow, her powerful body absorbing the remainder of the impact. A series of gasps is heard atop the battlements, first due to her jumping, then her transformation. Sìle and Beldora stay on top of the wall.

Shiver knows what tactics will be employed here. After all, she knows her clan, and she knows Drufi even better. A bombardment of boulders while Drufi's team breaches the gate and enters the town to begin her search and crush any remaining resistance. The giants are as surprised to suddenly see Shiver, regardless of her not being able to reach full frost giant size.

*"Slissht, what are you doing here? Why are you this small?"* Drufi asks in the tongue of giants, lowering the war horn she was about to raise to give the signal for the attack. Behind Shiver, she heards bewildered exclamations about Shiver being a giantess, while the two male frost giants are just as surprised to see the most powerful woman of the clan just appear out of the city. Still, no hasty moves are made, all attention on Shiver. Whatever she will do will likely make or break the situation now.

To Shiver's questions, Drufi regains some of her composure, answering in the common tongue *"Jarl Storvald wants the human Artus Cimber found. I have been told the small folk see him as a hero, but that does not matter. What matters is that he has the Ring of Winter. Leaving because the small folk claims he is not here will not be tolerated by the jarl, and you know it."* Drufi makes it sound like Shiver is supposed to know what the Ring of Winter is. Tales of an evil artifact ring possessing an unending craving for destruction, holding tremendous wintery powers.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

With Sìle's support (letting Shiver use her 10 ranks of Diplomacy and giving her a +6 aid bonus on top), Shiver just delivered a cool 41 Diplomacy in a very critical moment. Due to that, Shiver has not only outright prevented (for now) the outbreak of violence, but also established such a powerful presence that the other giants will not try to interfere in the talks despite Shiver trying to prevent their attack on the town and not yet being Huge size (as that makes her look physically weaker and might makes right in frost giant culture). Shiver has just too much charisma for them to raise a hand unless Drufi commands it (this will also apply to all other frost giants around the town). Shiver can also attempt to wrest command over them from Drufi instead of trying to convince Drufi, given she is above Drufi in the order of the clan, but this will not be easy due to Drufi carrying out the jarl's commands and this will decimate Drufi's respect and authority within the clan.

And because Shiver managed to exceed DC 40, as long as Shiver does what she can to protect Bryn Shander, she has laid the groundwork for the town's people to still see her in a positive light despite being revealed as a frost giantess. She singlehandedly managed to preserve her reputation as a local heroine, potentially even adding to it as a rare example of a frost giantess genuinely helping the "small folk".


Right now, Shiver knows Drufi very much respects her and her diplomacy check has made Drufi open to what Shiver is saying, regardless of the jarl's orders, but Shiver will still need to convince Drufi to not go through with her orders, given what they are looking for and what repercussions disobedience might carry with it. She knows Drufi has a personal weakness for Shiver that can be leveraged if Shiver wants to, if she wants to take a more personal approach.

----------


## MikelaC1

I know your dedication to your duty. But there are better ways to do it. He may be using powerful magic to hide himself, magic that these little people have that we do not. A sign of good faith would be for your troops to lower their weapons. Im not asking you to sheath, just lower from the readied state. If you would do that, I can call down the Speaker and she will get her most powerful wizard and cleric to cast their divinations to find him. And then I personally, along with you and whichever of your troops you choose will go and capture him and the little folk will not be a party to that mission, save my assistant, of course.

----------


## Ridai

Drufi shakes her head. *"The ring hides itself and its wearer from all magics, only the blod stone can find Artus Cimber."* She gestures to a metal box tied to her belt. *"I will not give it to the small folk. You say you can make them open the gates if we lower our weapons, without them trying to resist? Make it so, and we will be done here soon enough."* Drufi turns her axe, planting the head in the snow. The two other giants hesitate for a moment, then lower their weapons. Shiver can see the tendency of the average frost giant to prefer direct action and combat over talks like these in the two men, and while Drufi is ranked higher, theirs is not a rigid chain of command where insubordination is out of the question, so whatever Shiver does, she should go about it in a swift manner.

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver turns to the tower and calls up. The frost giants are willing to be reasonable. Cimber has an artifact of great evil and their box can find it. The giants have agreed to a peaceful resolution, their box can find this Cimber and the ring. Please open the gates so they can conduct their search. She gestures for Sile to come down, if possible, to join her.

----------


## Ridai

Atop the gate wall, Duvessa considers her options. Sìle, as indicated, flies down to Shiver. Eventually, Duvessa answers "Can you guarantee that the giants will not bring any harm to the Ten-Towns and their people? Will you vouch for them? Will they and their clan never return to the Ten-Towns after they are done?" Clearly, trust is in short supply when it comes to frost giants. On the giant side, Drufi holds her cards close to her chest, but Shiver can see how the men are irritated by the small folk having _demands_, that there are _negotiations._

"Artus Cimber has kept the Ring of Winter out of the wrong hands. What does a frost giant jarl intend to do with it?" Sìle asks Shiver.

----------


## MikelaC1

If these frost giants do not see some level of co-operation from us, they will simply bombard the place with boulders, come in and slaughter everyone and then search the rubble for what they want. We need to prevent that from happening. When the two of us join on the recovery mission, we need to make it look like the ring was destroyed by accident.

Shiver turns to Drufi Can we start with the situation as proposed by Speaker Duvessa?

----------


## Ridai

Drufi looks at Shiver for a moment, glances up at the humans on the wall, then back. *"...Yes."*

Shiver feels Duvessa's gaze, letting her know that if the giants start to rampage in town, the blood is on the revealed giantess' hands.

Things are awfully quiet except for the wind and the mechanical sounds as the gates are opened. The humans on top of the wall nervously watch the giants as they come closer, needing to duck through the gate. The town barely offers enough space for them to move along the main roads, the giants rising above the roofs. Drufi takes the box and opens it, touching a diamond with a crimson center and an inscription of the _blod_ rune located inside. A few moments pass as she closes the box again. Then whips around, snatching Sirac off the wall, leading to surprised yells, weapons being brandished by the guards, the guard captain putting himself between the frost giants and Duvessa.

*"Surrender the ring, Artus Cimber,"* Drufi says, looking at Sirac struggling in her iron grip.

"I-I'm not him! You have the wrong man!" Sirac hastily answers, struggling for breath and trying to keep his composure. He winces as the grip gets tighter, Drufi narrowing her eyes.

*"The blod stone does not lie. It knows your blood and it finds your blood."*

"I am not Artus Cimber! He is my father, but I never met him or my mother!"

*"Where is the ring."*

"I don't know!" Sirac groans as the grip gets ever tighter.

"He is telling the truth!" Sìle interjects. The giants look to her.

*"How do you know."*

"If I have learned anything, it is that most giants are terrible at reading others. I am not. I do not know this man. I am not lying to protect him. I serve Slissht and only Slissht, who you evidently know very well. This man is telling the truth, whether you like it or not. Your _blod_ stone found Artus' son. His _blood,_" Sìle shoots back, staring up at the frost giantess, not breaking eye contact.

*"Search him."* Drufi sets Sirac down onto the ground, leaving him gasping for air. Sìle does a thorough search, taking several minutes, coming up empty.

"No ring. Not even other magic items. I have checked."

Drufi is silent for a while, then looks to Shiver. *"This human needs to die. The blod stone can't find Cimber until he does. His days are counted now anyway."*

"This was not the deal. This is not Artus Cimber, this is a man of the Ten-Towns," Duvessa calls over, having left the wall and having walked down to the ground where the situation is unfolding, unwilling to let the giants do as they please.

Shiver can see the frost giants bristling at this interjection.

----------


## MikelaC1

No, he doesnt die. There are spells that would shield him from divinations. Cast one of them on him and take him out of the equation. And when the new target is revealed, I offer my aid to find him as well.

----------


## Ridai

Drufi blinks. *"Slissht. The stone pierces magic like that. Cimber is shielded like that. That is why we need the stone in the first place,"* she reiterates. Her brow furrows, like something isn't adding up. *"You should know this."*

----------


## MikelaC1

Then there must be a range on it. We arrange for this man to be teleported to some spot far away, iike Waterdeep or some such, and track again. Theres no point in just killing him, especially if we still dont get a reading because we cant undo that death.

----------


## Ridai

Drufi looks at Shiver for a while in silence, then turns to the giant men. *"Take the others, return to the boat, and wait for me there."*

The men start to protest, but a look from Drufi shuts them up quick. *"No fighting happening, just talks. I am handling this."* When that does not seem to be enough, she steps a bit closer, speaking in Giant: *"Do you remember each and everyone of you I took with me challenging me? Do you also remember me breaking everyone of you over my knee? I do. You did your part. Now move it."* That appears to be enough, and the frost giant men move back out of town, as Drufi repeats her orders for the surrounding giants to hear. Minutes pass as the frost giants withdraw from the town's area, heading towards the distant coast.

In the meantime, Duvessa chimes in. "We do not have mages like that in the Ten-Towns. At most, you may find them in the larger cities."

When the frost giants are no longer visible and have been gone for a while, Drufi looks to Sirac. *"Stay here. Huddle in the towers if you must. Do not try to run."* Then to Shiver and Sìle. *"You are coming with me."* Drufi ducks out of the gate, and leads Shiver and Sìle away from the town and the main road, in the opposite direction the other giants went. Once the town is out of view due to the heavy falling snow, Drufi turns around, axe slung on her back. She holds her palm towards Shiver.

*"Punch. Hard as you can."*

----------


## MikelaC1

Much of my power, as well as my memories have been stolen from me. By a mage, I am attempting to find out who. I need the support of the little people to do that.
Nevertheless, Shiver favors Drufi with her hardest possible punch, which is considerably less than what she is used to.

----------


## Ridai

Drufi barely reacts to the punch. She takes in what is said and done, before sitting on a nearby rock outcropping, thinking. After a short while, she looks at Shiver.

*"I take it you don't want Storvald to get the Ring of Winter?"*

----------


## MikelaC1

I would have never done anything to discredit you. My plan was that when we searching for the ring, you and I would be in separate groups. Hopefully, I would find the ring and then I would kill the giant with me, smash the ring and put the pieces in his hand. When you showed up, I would tell you that he tried to seize the ring for himself but could not control the magic and he and it blew apart. If you had found it, I would have to improvise, but the same basic idea.

----------


## Ridai

*"It is good things happened the way they did then, because there would not have been split search parties, and the Ring of Winter is an indestructible artifact. Otherwise Cimber would have destroyed it a century ago."* A pause. *"Look. You don't want Storvald getting the ring. I don't want that either. You're not getting around them finding that son of Cimber as long as he's alive. If I take him, he's going to die today. Apart from that, you show up out of nowhere, small, weak, can't remember your mission. You told me you got sent to some small folk town called Daggerford to meet someone allied with us who knows about some stone of power Storvald wants. Something's going on, and I don't like it."*

Another, longer pause, Drufi looking grim. *"The Ordning's gone. Shattered, from one day to the other. No one knows why. Long and short of it, there's no rules anymore. No ladder with storm giants at the top and hill giants at the bottom. All giant leaders jockeying for position. Haven't heard anything from the storm giants. Storvald wants frost giants to rule other all others. I'd be okay with that. Not okay with him ruling over me or our clan."* The Ordning being gone is like saying gravity has ceased to exist. It is something that had always been there, utterly irrefutable and unchanging, marking this as a change that is nothing short of divine intervention. There has never been a time without it. Shiver does not need to think especially hard to realize what sort of chaos this means for giants and everyone around them.

*"Our clan needs you to take over. But the old you, not the weak you right now. Can't see anyone else bringing Storvald down and getting accepted as the new jarl without tons of useless deaths gutting the clan. But if you go at him right now, you're gonna get slaughtered. Storvald gets the ring, you don't stand a chance even at full power. Gonna need to make you strong again, buy time, find out what happened to you, what Storvald is up to, and kill him. We're never getting a chance like this again. Are you with me or not?"*

----------


## MikelaC1

Im glad to see you dont want Storvald taking over either. I have no cause or desire to fight you, we have enough with jerks like Thomasson trying to usurp our commands random name for the giant who challenged her As for getting my power and memories back, they are coming. But slowly. Sile is helping in that regard....and someone even more powerful than Storvald remembers me, and sent that cloud castle for us to travel in. So I'm with you. What do you propose and how to we deal with those knuckledraggers back on the boat, expecting you to bring back Son of Cimber?

----------


## Ridai

*"Cloud castle?"* Drufi asks. Sìle, having remained quiet, briefly steps in. "More a tower than a castle. A letter also made it sound like this mysterious benefactor has a cloud giant under her sway, but is not a giant herself. We know little more at the time."

Drufi *"hm"*s at the information, thinking for a moment, then continues. *"As for the others, they don't expect the human on the boat. Mission is to bring back the ring. With the son throwing off tracking, all they expect to happen is for him to be killed. Bringing someone back was never the plan. I will go to them, tell them the human is dead and that I will be going with you to find the stone you were looking for, and give them the box. Once they are gone, we take the human, put him on a ship, and have him travel down the Sword Coast. By the time our people are back and can tell Storvald what happened, it will look like Cimber is somewhere else and fleeing, and they'll need to spend a long time trying to chase after him. Storvald will probably think something's off about what I am doing and hearing you were up here, but it doesn't matter. We'll have bought ourselves time and distance to get you strong again and find the wretch who did this to you. Sound good to you?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sorry it is taking so long recently. Have been pretty scatterbrained and sleeping is a bit of an issue.

----------


## MikelaC1

That sounds good to me, does it sound like a plan to you (last part at Sile) Shiver knows that Sile will probably agree to virtually anything she says, but she is not going to treat her like a slave, because she isnt, and maybe showing such behavior to Drufi will rub off.

----------


## Ridai

"I expected heroics when I swore myself to you, and you just managed to eclipse all the ones I was involved in before. As such, I rate this plan as suitably daring, and I can... probably provide us with a faster means of travel than walking," Sìle comments. She looks to Drufi. "One problem, though. What are we doing about your size? It would be better if we stick together, and having a giantess, pretty as she may be, loiter outside of any given town or enter it might cause problems. It might also make us easier to find."

Drufi rises from her seated position. She seems to once again examine Sìle and Shiver, especially what their relationship seems to be like. Shiver's seems to trust the human, so Sìle receives a degree of courtesy from Drufi. *"...I might have something for that."* Drufi walks over to Shiver, retrieving what looks to be a necklace for a giantess from a pouch. Shiver finds the design striking, especially since it is unusually... pretty for what most frost giants opt for. A silvery metallic thin (for a giantess) chain, from which a finely crafted pendant hangs, in the design of flowers seamlessly transitioning into a flaming spear tip. There is a very faint greenish shimmer to the metal for a moment from a particular angle.

*"Hold onto this for me. I'll be back in the early morning. Meet me in front of the town then. You'll know when."* Drufi places the necklace in Shiver's hand, and despite being meant for a full-sized giant, it still feels incredibly light in her hand. Drufi closes Shiver's hand around it, giving it a light squeeze. Looks like the necklace will let Shiver know, even though she can't really wear it. *"You go and get the son ready to leave by then."*

Unless Shiver has more to discuss, Drufi nods to her, and takes her leave. *"I will see you take your throne."* It is not much, but Shiver knows Drufi. None among the frost giants respects and trusts Shiver like Drufi. More remarkably, however, Shiver's current weakened state has not changed this. Most frost giants would take advantage of this, establishing dominance in the new pecking order. Not Drufi, if perhaps only towards Shiver, marking the giantess as an unusual member of her kind.

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver wraps the necklace around her wrist so that she can feel its warning warming. She turns to Sile Lets go see Cimber's son and see if we can save his life.

----------


## Ridai

Heading back to Bryn Shander, the gate is opened for Shiver and Sìle. Duvessa returns from the town center shortly after Shiver's arrival, looking like an isle of stoic calm amidst the worried guards and people, having done her part to keep matters under control. Sirac also comes out of one of the guard towers, looking understandably gloomy, but not looking like he is looking for an opportunity to run away either. Beldora is loitering nearby, little attention coming her way given the circumstances, but she is sure not to miss any developments and how her friend is dealing with the situation.

"You're back," Duvessa says simply. Shiver sees her noting the absence of Drufi, and the presence of the necklace. "I take it you have come to an agreement, judging by the lack of blood?"

Sirac quietly chimes in. "I was not born and raised here, but Bryn Shander is still my home. I-if giving my life means the town is safe, I will give it." Unlike many making boisterous claims of not being afraid of death, few are actually able to face it with their full composure. Sirac's voice trembles, but the will behind it is true.

----------


## MikelaC1

You are not going to die today or tomorrow, at least not at the hand of a frost giant. However, we do need to get you on a boat and send you down the Sword Coast, for a time. The giants will be reporting back to their jarl that the human is dead but the box will show the ring fleeing to some other location and they wont know how to deal with that, especially since Drufi wont be with them....and news of the smaller version of me will have them in a tizzy to figure that one out. 
In the meantime, Drufi and I are going to find where the ring really is and deal with it, and if things go as planned, relations between humans and frost giants are going to change, I will see to it.

----------


## Ridai

Duvessa nods, and looks to Sirac. He says "If this is what is needed to keep the town safe, I'll gladly do it. I'm no stranger to traveling." Duvessa looks to him with the unspoken question whether he is sure, to which Sirac responds with a nod. She places a hand on his shoulder. "You are a good man, Sirac. And I hope you will come back to us once this is over."

Shiver remembers most of the coastal cities. The best bet to get Sirac onto a fast ship is Luskan, the so-called City of Sails, frequently romanticized, but what Shiver has seen in the past before going on her mission, the reputation really paints the wrong picture for that hive of scoundrels and sailors with questionable ethics. Still, it is the northernmost major port of the Sword Coast, and they are bound to find a decent ship there, if they have enough money. People might not even ask questions with the right amount. Plus, it is on the way to Daggerford.

"I will let the people know that the threat is over, at least for the time being. Whatever you end up doing, I hope your victory will come swiftly. You saved a lot of lives today. You have my thanks and that of Bryn Shander once again," Duvessa says, with a nod, then has to excuse herself, needing to go and calm down the highly anxious population of the town.

Sìle lets Sirac know they will leave in the morning and that he should get ready for then, to which he simply nods.

News of Shiver's heroics today spread quickly and the giantess now has some free time on her hands until the morning. Beldora also looks like she wants to grab Shiver's attention, loitering in a nearby alley.

----------


## MikelaC1

Why are you still here, theres not going to be any dead bodies to pick coins from, get along with you now. Again, Shiver moves toward Beldora like she is going to run off the beggar. She also turns to Sile, telling her to spread the word that Shiver plans to take on any and all comers at Kelvin's Comfort in an hour

----------


## Ridai

"Jus' curious 'bout what's goin' on, ain't harming no one," in-character-Beldora mumbles as she backs off into the alley. Away from the public eye (which increasingly believes Shiver to have a personal vendetta against bums), Beldora greets her with a grin.

"Singlehandedly saved a bunch of lives and a town to boot, all without a single sword slash. All in a day's work, eh?" Beldora's clearly a fan, even moreso than before. "Too bad you need to go so soon, would have loved to do some catching up with my big girl, step out of bum Beldora for a bit in a cozy corner, and give some proper personal thanks for saving my hide. I'll get you a new map to Daggerford first thing in the morning, and a little extra. The rest of the Harpers will hear about what you did here, maybe they can help out."

A short pause, returning to her impish grin. "Well, shouldn't keep the woman of the hour. I hear you are off to drinking half the town under the table and drowning in strapping young lads and buxom lasses. A heroine's work's never done, ain't it?"

----------


## MikelaC1

Im sure your good work here is being noted and a promotion will be coming sooner rather than later. And dont worry, after this is all taken care of, I will be back. But heres a little tidbit you can report back to your superiors. The Ordning is gone, shattered. No one has heard from the storm giants about it, and all the others are jockeying for position, hills versus stones, frost versus fire and clouds thinking this is their chance to be #1. My jarl, Storvald, has even bigger designs than moving past fires and thats why he wants that ring.

Shiver stretches and gets ready to head back out of the alley this might be more of a challenge than usual...but even in this state, I have a better consumption than any human

----------


## Ridai

"Will do. They ain't promoting me anywhere, though. Someone's gotta keep an eye on the Dale, and there's no way I'm accepting a job attending balls. You do keep that promise, though. Ain't accepting singlehandedly saving the North as an excuse." As for Shiver musing about her chances, Beldora just grins and says "Just don't drink _all_ of the guard under the table and leave some reserves for the rest of town."

Heading back out of the alley, people are quickly flocking to Shiver, a mixture of thanks, wonder, asking how things went down, if she really is a giantess. People already held Shiver in high regard, but her saving the whole town without a single casualty or damaged building does wonders even for her already great reputation. Some are still unsure about the whole hidden giantess thing and what that means, some go "Well  always knew there was more to her!" which is met with snickering and "Yeah sure"s. It actually takes a fair while to even reach the town center, and once there, Sìle performs her most impressive feat yet: slipping through the large crowd of admirers not minding the bitter cold.

"You will have no shortage of challengers. And if you have to pay even a single copper today, the Hells are likely to freeze over tomorrow."

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver bursts into the tavern back in human form and waits if there is applause and banging of mugs. She then takes the most central table there is, and booms out....okay the rules are simple. Everyone who wants to take a try needs to sit down now, no waiting until we've all done 5 rounds and trying to sneak in. Its shot for shot, fire brandy and no cooling drinks in between either.  She plops a huge bag of 500 gold on the table. and just to make things interesting, I'll put this up if anyone beats me. That, and all the side betting going on should make for a rocking time in the tavern tonight.

(Note, no one has to put up anything to get into the game, Shiver is just sweetening the pot to get even more in)

----------


## Ridai

Shiver is greeted by a cacophony of cheers, applause, and stomps. Her announcement is greeted by a great many challengers (some even adding to the pot in the middle!), and once the _thunk_ of the heavy bag of gold is added, oh boy, there's even more. The place is _packed_. What challengers can't squeeze themselves in at the table get to one nearby, people dragging some tables and chairs and benches closer. On top of that is a large audience. Ogden, the dwarven proprietor of the tavern, has gotten plenty of the firebrandy ready, especially since he knows just how much Shiver can put away and the hour warning he got delivered by Sìle. The alcohol reserves of Kelvin's Comfort are quaking in fear as we speak.

And after the reveal of Shiver, the secret frost giantess, as well as the saving of Bryn Shander, the Great Firebrandy Flood of Kelvin's Comfort, 1491 DR, begins.

Now, this isn't a kiddie pool event with _ale_. The Firebrandy is hardly the best tasting thing Shiver's had in her life (curious, really, given the dwarven owner and him specifically advertising it), but what it excels at is getting you hammered right quick. And this isn't with teensy shot glasses or nonsense like that either. We're talking more like wooden cups (which may or may not have something do to with Ogden doing damage control of his property). So much so that a few are weeded out right by the first drink. Not that they keeled over, mind you, they are not _that_ lightweight. More coughing and hacking as the drink goes down like fire, realizing what they got themselves into, and gracefully tapping out to join the audience and hoping mead will make the burning sensation go away. Well, that's not entirely true. One elven girl, bless her heart, decided to enter, downed the whole thing, suddenly sat entirely upright, before just falling over backwards, much to the bemusement of the tavern.

Three drinks in, most of the casuals are weeded out, removing more than half the challengers, some needing to be lifted from their seat, though most just tapping out. Each round is started with a cheer to Shiver, and when someone more notable gets eliminated, there is a mixture of cheers and the distinct sound of lost bets in the air. The barmaids are very busy supplying not just Shiver and the challengers with their drinks, but also the audience. Sìle decided against competing, instead moving through the crowd, talking, sometimes dispensing a bit of magic to refresh the barmaids or ensure people stumbling out the door will make it home.

Six drinks in, the field has thinned out indeed. Shiver has just about had enough to reach the limit of how much drink she can take without any problems whatsoever (at human size, since any form of giant size would have made this a laughable farce of a contest). A male dwarven mercenary is still faring relatively well, though not as well as a female dwarven caravan leader. Apart from them, three humans are still in the running. The guard from the the southwestern gate who is struggling mightily at this point, but is clearly not willing to give up (Shiver has also noticed plenty of glances cast at her). A wiry man in his late 20s in simple traveling clothes with notably fluid motions, fond of lifting his cup with just his finger tips and just quietly enjoying the booze. And a bardess who seems _very_ excited, has been overtly casting looks to Shiver (and trying to chat with her), and is showing no signs of being affected by the alcohol whatsoever despite being neither tall nor heavy-set.

As the seventh round arrives, the bardess picks up her cup before Sìle taps her on the shoulder, her smiling face appearing next to that of the bardess. 
"Hey, are you interested in a magic trick?"
"Sure!" the bardess answers, with a big grin.
_"Dispel Magic."_
The bardess looks confused, but Shiver can practically watch her nose turning red, eyes beginning to drop, smile turning rather goofy. "Thash a good un-" And the next thing is a _bonk_ as her forehead hits the table, immediately followed by snoring, along with audience noises like "Are you serious?!" "Ha, I knew it!"

Sìle professionally hooks her arms around the now very unconscious bardess, dragging her away to where she can sleep off the half dozen Firebrandies. "I'll be right back, no one else _delay poison_ while I'm away!" she cheerfully says, the bardess adding her unintelligible sleep babbling. "Yes, yes, very good, lass."

People seem to take the incident with humor, given how it ended. The dwarves give a snort and a "typical bard", the wiry man is having a good-natured cackle (triggered by the bonk-snore combo) as he swirls his cup, the guard is too busy focusing on keeping it together.

The seventh round begins!

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I figured Shiver could down drinks equal to her Con modifier without issue, +1 from being a (small) giantess. Not even the dwarves got that many for free. Now, we get to the area where Con checks become necessary. Shiver receives a +2 bonus on that check, simply because of being a giantess and an experienced drinker.

Beside the drinking, Shiver can also do other stuff in addition, be it commanding/signaling Sìle, entertaining the crowd etc.

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver downs her 7th shot without even breaking a sweat, wiping her mouth and looking around after. Hottest fire brandy Ive tasted in a long time, thats for sure. Lets see how many more honest men and dwarves can take.  She favors the guardsman with a saucy grin as well.

----------


## Ridai

The seventh round is done! The female dwarf seems to be holding on relatively well, while the male dwarf decides to call it quits, causing a flurry of bets being resolved. The wiry human happily downs his drink, making it unsure whether he is fine or drunk judging by his motions. The guardsman has been struggling, but between Shiver's effortless display and her attention, the need to hold on and maybe even impress her is powerful indeed, allowing him to go on another round.

By now, Sìle returns, mingling with the audience once more, though she also picks up on what Shiver is doing in regards to the guardsman. Wordlessly, she asks whether she should also add "encouragement".

(Round 8! The Con DC is now 18!)

----------


## MikelaC1

_nope, no cheating on your part at least, if i cant beat them fair and square, so be it. but make sure there are no more shenanigans going on with te remaining ones_

Another round then and with that, Shiver downs her 8th round, only the tiniest bit of sweat on her brow

----------


## Ridai

Everyone slams down their drinks. Shiver, as expected, just nails it, people cheering and chanting, given she keeps elevating her status as the local heroine. Wherever she looks, people marvel at and admire her (and there is no shortage of money riding on her winning, too). 

The dwarf woman who has been doing fine thus far and even attracted herself a boy toy a young human admirer massaging her shoulders puts her drink away, looks like she is fine. Until she suddenly begins to sway and fall backwards against her admirer's chest. A few slurred words, and she is escorted out the tavern to her room, while people are going crazy, bets thrown into chaos since she seemed fine just a moment ago. Sìle confirms there was no cheating involved, just tough luck.

The wiry human seems to be in an increasingly good mood, clearly more than a tipsy, but that doesn't seem to stop him. Whether he ends up winning or not, he is becoming a bit of a crowd favorite (far behind Shiver, of course).

The guardsman, bless his soul, is still hanging on by a thread. He has no business hanging with the competition here, even the now absent dwarves had much better chances, the wiry human just drinking like a demon, and Shiver being Shiver. And yet, he seems to simply refuse being eliminated from the competition, third place while punching far above his weight evidently not enough, not with Shiver watching. Taking a deep breath, he downs his drink, sways... and slams his cup down, still in the game. No one knows what is currently even going on, all sorts of bets just thrown off.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Round 9! The new DC is 20 with all the alcohol now in Shiver's system. The DC is the same for everyone else as well. 

If she succeeds, she is still pretty much fine. 
With the current DC, if she rolls 15 to 19, she gains one level of drunkenness (tipsy). 
10 to 14 is two levels (drunk). 
Less than 10 is three levels (completely hammered). 
If she rolls a natural 1, she's straight up taken out. 

Shiver is also taken out if she accumulates four levels of drunkenness throughout the contest, so since she is at 0 right now, the only way she can lose is with a natural 1. If she succeeds by more than 5 or even rolls a natural 20, some other things might also happen. In round 7, her good check gave the guardsman a bonus so he had a slightly better chance of sticking around when he has no business even getting that far (but his bonus is still nowhere near Shiver's massive +7, to say nothing of her being fine) to add some amusement to the contest.

So, I roll for the other contestants behind the scenes as well. The dwarf woman has so far been doing fine, but she rolled a natural 1. Meanwhile, the guardsman is basically perpetually in sudden death mode where he needs to succeed on every check to not be taken out, but he keeps lucking out. The wiry human is clearly drunk, but it is uncertain how close or far he is to being taken out.

----------


## MikelaC1

HA, who said dwarves could hold their liquor Its said with partially a joking tone, but as well, Shiver is a giant and you know how it is between giants and dwarves. And with that, she bangs down a 9th shot, playing to the crowd by not even showing the merest hesitation. 

_See if that wiry guy is using magic, he should be having a harder time than that, given his body size._

----------


## Ridai

Shiver is just completely no-selling the enormous amount of spirits she has put away, and people love it. Meanwhile, there is a slight hold-up for the wiry guy's drink, and when the barmaid makes her way there, he is already leaning absolutely dangerously far back on his chair. Top of his toes hooked under the table to keep him from falling, while simultaneous reaching far behind himself, plucking the cup from the barmaid's tablet with a chaotic, yet sure motion. "Thanks!" And as he rights himself back to a normal sitting position, he chugs the whole drink on the way, now in an even better mood, barely able to stay on his seat as the happiest drunk alive.

_As unlikely as it sounds, there is no magic foulplay or sleight of hand involved as far as I can tell. I am as surprised as you are,_ Sìle whispers in Shiver's ear. The wiry guy appears to be a traveller passing through, from what she learned.

Meanwhile, while the majority of cheers are directed to Shiver, and laughs at the happy drunk's antics, there is a small but growing contingent is chanting "Connor! Connor!" as the guardsman downs his drink, and somehow manages to neither fall over, pass out, or puke. To be clear here, no one really expects him to win, he is up against _Shiver,_ for gods' sakes! But he has come almost unreasonably far and they went to see if he can last through the 10th round.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The absolute stinking luck of Connor, the regular guardsman, right now. Wow. This was meant as a little callback and fun addition, but I guess Connor really wants to prove himself to Shiver. Who is also still being completely fine.

Here we go, round 10, DC 23. Fail by 5 or less = 1 level of drunkenness. 6-10 = 2 levels. 11-15 = 3 levels. 16+ or natural 1 = out!

At this point, if this lone guardsman still makes it through, this guy is a secret luck dragon with a liver of adamantine.

----------


## MikelaC1

The alcohol is finally beginning to catch up to Shiver, but only a tiny bit (failed by one) and she slams the shot glass back on the table. Thats carrying a mighty fine punch, I must say

----------


## Ridai

The crowd watches Shiver make it a full ten cups, by now an absolutely absurd number, and _still_ is hardly showing any difficulties! She has proven her prowess in the past, but people still have a hard time comprehending what they are seeing.

The wiry guy slams back his drink. There is a pause, he goes "Hic!"... and suddenly jumps out of his chair. "Wooo! Fin'ly juished up good! Tha' hidsh th' spot, hahaha!" He appears to be standing and swaying very precariously, yet somehow managing not to even remotely fall over despite it all. "Wash fun, mebbe we'll drrrrink again shometime! Have fun now!" With many, many, _many_ hand flourishes, he bows deeper and deeper until his face basically touches his shins, then just... snakes his way through the crowd and out the tavern with no real difficulty, sometimes kind of winding around people, once even just ducking/sliding between someone's legs, all without breaking strike. Coins are snipped into the air, most of them landing in a cup next to Ogden, one in a barmaid's cleavage. The barmaids just look to each other and Sìle, just shrugging and raising her hands in confusion. A gesture Sìle pretty much mirrors. The crowd is similarly half confused and half trying to make sense of the betting chaos resulting from this.

And so we arrive at Connor, the Regular Guardsman. Suddenly finding himself as the last remaining opponent of Shiver herself, and through him generally trying to keep it together, it is plain to see he is just baffled by this development. He takes the tenth (tenth!) cup, people cheering him on. He downs it, needing a moment to empty it. The empty cup is put on the table, haphazardly, leaning on an elbow, holding his head. It's been emptied, but Connor takes a labored breath. He his trying to clear his head, shaking it... and slips, falling forward onto the table. The outcome is clear. But, to Connor's credit, he is still able to raise a hand to signal "Can't no more, am done".

Loud cheers erupt in the tavern, celebrating Shiver's victory. Bryn Shander isn't a rich town, but the 500 gold Shiver put into the middle of the table got joined by a collection of coins increasing the reward by another 200 gold. People are flocking to Shiver, raising mugs. Connor does his best to pick himself up off the table's surface to clap for the victor (a difficult process in his current state), and fumbles for his coins to try (emphasis on try) to pay for his drinks while he can still remember how many he's had.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

And that's it. The wiry guy was basically a timer, leaving after round 10. He was a Drunken Master, basically looking for a place to load up on booze for adventuring, and drinking with others is more fun. He could have tried to drink more, but that would have meant not doing what he set out to do afterwards, because there still is a state of being too drunk to adventure.

Connor's luck, meanwhile, ran out. He gave his best, but he did not get the needed natural 19 or 20 he needed in this situation.

Shiver is now a net 200 gold richer, and has added even more fame to her name.

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver wasnt in it for the money and by dint of tips to barmaids, tips to her supporters and even a bit for the bar who hosted the event (even paying for Connor's drinks), the 200 extra gold goes back into the pockets of people in the bar, just not the same people that put it up.

----------


## Ridai

(I'm moving this forward to the next morning. Feel free to add if Shiver does anything else after the drinking contest)

Early next morning, Shiver, Sìle, and Sirac wait in front of the south-western Bryn Shander gate, Shiver having felt the necklace she was given by Drufi activating. Beldora hands them a map on the way out of the town, depicting what path Shiver likely took when she made her first journey, going along the Sword Coast past Neverwinter, then going further inland to Triboar, and from there heading down to Waterdeep and finally Daggerford. Going to Triboar is a bit of a detour compared to just staying along the coast, but Beldora mentions the road between Neverwinter and Deepwater is currently facing troubles, especially around the Mere of Dead Men and the Sword Mountains, and circumventing those might mean an ultimately less problematic and faster trek.

Beldora also passes a note to Shiver, describing the location of a raised crypt in the Waterdeep cemetary, along with the means to enter it via a codeword. Inside, they will find a girl called Thestryl, who is part of the Harpers. Beldora knows her, so Thestryl will help them get the Harpers' assistance. She says she doesn't want to spoil the surprise.

As the group leaves the town, out into the icy cold (Sirac standing out as the only one who actually has to dress for the weather), Sìle discreetly asks Shiver "Since you know Drufi and she will be accompanying us, do you wish me to serve her much as I serve you?"

Shortly after, Sìle begins a long incantation, stretching into the minutes. Drufi arrives during it.

"The others are now on the way back. We should leave soon. Give me the necklace." Assuming Shiver gives it to Drufi, Drufi puts it on. There is a strange feeling of connection between the giantesses. Shiver feels power flowing into her, and a moment later, Drufi shrinks down to Shiver's size. "Not what I wanted that thing for originally, but it'll do. It weakened me, but it will let you recover faster. And it lets me tap into your size changing. Can't take it off anytime soon, but that shouldn't matter." Drufi hides the necklace under her clothes and patchwork armor. She looks to the chanting Sìle. "What's she doing?"

A few moments later, the question is answered when misty shapes akin to horses spring into being, four of them, sized for humans. "Our transportation. They cannot take a hit, but require no riding training and will get us to where we want to go much faster."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shiver levels up to level 8.

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver whispers back to Sile Yes, please, but let her set the pace, she has a dominate personality

Shiver regards the ghostly horses dubiously, Giants dont ride horses, especially ghost ones. But she trusts in what Sile does with her magic and mounts up on one. We are going along the Sword Coast past Neverwinter, then going further inland to Triboar, and from there heading down to Waterdeep and finally Daggerford. Going to Triboar is a bit of a detour compared to just staying along the coast but I want to duplicate my original route in hopes of finding who did this to me. Once in Waterdeep, I know of a raised crypt in the Waterdeep cemetary, and I have the means to enter it via a codeword. Inside, we will find a girl called Thestryl, who can aid us leaving out the Harper connection because of Drufi's presence. Lets ride

----------


## Ridai

"I am sorry. Horses are a popular shorthand for travel manifestations such as these, especially since most magic was formulated by races that tend to ride horses for travel. If it helps, these are not actually animals," Sìle says.

Drufi, meanwhile, seems as sceptical about the "horses" as Shiver does, perhaps moreso. Shiver has indicated Sìle is to be trusted, but Drufi can be a bit slow to do so, unsurprisingly for someone from a cutthroat clan as she is, without the privilege of the undisputed number one of all clanswomen. As such, she examines this creature she is supposed to ride with a critical eye.

"Tell me how reliable these things are." Drufi's voice is commanding.

"Quite so, mistress. They will not bolt, they will follow your commands without fail, and only allow us as their riders. Once you mount up and take the reins, you will find it very intuitive to steer them, even if you have not ridden a horse or similar before." Sìle patiently, respectfully answers Drufi's question.

"Now how fit for combat they are."

"They do not react to combat any different than to any other situation, thus they remain in your full control. They do not attack either. They are about as durable as the average horse, but not as much as a warhorse. Opponents, however, do tend to find it somewhat harder to connect blows with them."

"Show me how fast they are."

"Of course, mistress." Sìle mounts up on the mount meant for her, possessing a streak of blue similar to her semi-ephemeral dress. First, she shows the speed of a good riding horse for the sake of comparison, followed by the travel speed of these mounts, which is about thrice as fast, and bothered much less by somewhat treacherous ground. Sirac, having remained quiet so far, clearly mostly dealing with mentally preparing for the journey, watches with wonder, clearly never having gotten the opportunity to travel like this. "Did you find the demonstration satisfactory?"

Drufi is still skeptical about these mounts, but Shiver sees even she has to acknowledge their speed. "It will do." A beat. "Tell me why you call me mistress. I have not claimed you." Claiming refering to a part of frost giant culture. The stronger tend to claim weaker giants as their mates, or sometimes claim particularly weak creatures as their servants. The latter can even extend to other giants, if they are thoroughly beaten in duels several times over, or are otherwise particularly humiliated. Might makes right. Slavery is not that widespread a practice for frost giants, though. At times, they claim, say, human barbarian tribesmen as workers, but it is more an opportune thing (partially because of being way too unorganized as a whole) rather than a standard, organized practice like it is for fire giants, who are infamous for being especially cruel slavers in a big, bad way.

"I have sworn myself to Shiver to serve her faithfully in whatever way she desires. As you appear to share a history with my mistress, wish to restore her to her former glory at great personal risk, and have gone out of your way to spare Bryn Shander as well as Sirac, I wished to extend the same service to you, with permission by my mistress. With the caveat that Shiver's word remains the highest authority I answer to, due to my oath. I hope you understand."

Drufi looks like she is not sure what to make of this. She looks to Shiver for a moment. Her interaction with small folk has been limited, at least on friendly terms, let alone a woman who could be equal parts sorceress and courtesan. Specifically Shiver's sorceress and courtesan. If Shiver had to guess, Sìle's lack of fear underneath the open respect seems to catch Drufi off-guard.

"Does this displease you?" Sìle asks.

"No... no, it doesn't." Drufi answers, still unsure, but trying to maintain an air of authority.

Sìle smiles. "Then please do not hesitate to let me know how I may serve you." The human woman looks happy, Drufi nodding once, then turning away. Shiver gets the feeling Drufi wanted to check if this human is actually on the level. She seems satisfied for now, though clearly has been left with questions, the situation not having played out remotely like anything she expected.



With this settled, the party begins their journey. They all mount up, Shiver determining the course. The road ahead feels familiar, memory returning. She walked the last time, though perhaps riding in a wagon at times when she pleased. A long journey of nearly a thousand miles, but a relatively discreet one, as far as giants go, given her human guise. An unusual thing. A secret mission issued to a frost giantess, the only one perhaps up for such a thing.

Shiver finds she just knows how to control her mount, and as soon as she makes it go forward, it moves easily four times as fast as she would move in her giant form. The ride is stunningly smooth, the riding rhythm quite pleasant, the soundless hooves nearly gliding across the ground. Drufi, Sìle, and Sirac are with her, their mounts following hers.

The passing scenery, the feeling of being on the road, and her returning power stir old memories. The journey to Luskan had taken almost a week from Bryn Shander on foot. Time was not tight for her mission, its purpose having a timeframe of months to be fulfilled within. Success was more important than trying to do it as quickly as possible, as befits the longer (theoretical) lifespan of the frost giants, at least those few with a slightly longer perspective. Now, with these mounts, the town of Hundelstone is passed in a few mere hours, even making it to and past the crossing leading the main trade road east towards Luskan. At this rate, by the time they would make camp, they would be already halfway to the City of Sails.

At one point in the early evening sun, Drufi rides up closer to Shiver. The smooth and synchronous maneuvering and stride of the horses allows for the riders to be closer than would normally be possible (or advisable) than with regular mounts. Sìle and Sirac are riding a bit further behind, currently chatting. Sirac has been understandably nervous, given the purpose of his journey, and clearly intimidated by Drufi, so he looks glad to be able to speak to another human for a while, Sìle soothing his nerves. Perhaps it is a small mercy that being surrounded by three exceptionally beautiful women is a touch distracting for him, something he seems a bit shy about, but at least takes his mind off of his grim duty.

"How do you deal with this tiny form?" Drufi asks Shiver in their native language, moving her fingers. "Not all my strength is there anymore, and it feels only worse when I am this small. It feels... strange to talk to humans like this. At eye level. Always wondered what you got out of it."

----------


## MikelaC1

You dont _get_ anything out of it. That's the whole point. You see things from their point of view. Things that you might not have understood before. You dont give into everything they say, but you understand why they say it. And you can get your point across to them as an equal, rather than someone who could bash their brains out with a single swing.

----------


## Ridai

As is Drufi's way, she is silent for a moment. She has plenty passion and aggression when such things are needed, but she can be surprisingly introspective at times. Much of her current views are shaped by her life in their clan, but Shiver has always had an influence on her. So while she would not just agree with Shiver right away, she has a surprisingly rare gift among frost giants: a willingness to learn.

"What sort of things did they make you understand?" Drufi asks. After a moment, she adds "That human town. They listened to you. Looked to you when we came. Even opened the gates when you told them to. But it didn't look like you claimed them. Did you gain power over them in some way in exchange for protection?"

After a moment of consideration, there is another thing Drufi does not quite understand. "Your servant." A slight head motion towards Sìle. "Did you claim her? Didn't know humans wanted to be claimed by us. Or that you wanted a sorceress to serve you."

----------


## MikelaC1

I do not have power over them, I have protected them in the past and they regard me as a hero and respect my words. When I presented an option of a peaceful solution to the outright slaughter that a party of frost giants would most certainly cause, they were willing to take. it. 

As for Sile, when I regained consciousness after whatever was done to me to rob my memories, Sile was there. She chose to serve me willingly, from what I understand, it is in her nature to behave in such a manner. She is not claimed, she serves of her own free will. I do not fully understand it either, but she is quite skilled at what she does.

----------


## Ridai

Drufi does her usual "Hm." in regards to Bryn Shander, processing the behavior of the small folk, but the bit about Sìle has her give a disbelieving look, like she was told something utterly alien.

"In her nature to serve- _what?"_ Drufi looks back to Sìle briefly, who is still chatting with Sirac, then back to Shiver. "That's insane. I know most small folk can't put up a real fight, but is she cursed?" Drufi looks like she was just told someone suffered permanent brain damage, the notion just utterly alien to the frost giantess for whom submission has to be earned through victory, and the right for it repeatedly reaffirmed so no weakling leads those stronger than them. Not just... freedom given up without a fight or need, with access to sorcerous power no less.

Feeling she has had quite enough in regards to making inquiries about the ass-backwards world of the small folk, Drufi continues the ride in relative silence. 


As the sun begins to set and the duration of their mounts is approaching its end, they find a decent spot to make camp a bit away from the road. There is no convenient inn nearby, but that is hardly a hindrance. As Shiver dismounts, she hears some chatter about their travel means (Sirac, excitedly: "It is like riding the wind! We could already be in Luskan by tomorrow!". Sìle: "It is a personal favorite. No risk of saddle sores makes traveling so much nicer." Drufi: "It wasn't... bad."). She quickly locates a suitable camp location under an overhang, Sìle setting up her tent with practiced (and magically assisted) speed.

"There we are! Please enter in human size, mistresses," Sìle announces, standing beside the tent that looks like it would be cozy for two people. Drufi looks skeptical. "Are you sleeping outside?" To which Sìle cheerfully responds with "Oh, of course not, there is more than enough room for all of us. I'll make a fire and prepare dinner soon."

Clearly not satisfied with the answer, Drufi enters the tent, coming out a few moments later, followed by looking at the outside of the tent in confusion. Sìle is the very picture of understanding, so as to not bruise her second mistress' ego as she learns about extra-dimensional spaces, while Sirac does his best to appear sagely and pretend he clearly knows what that tent is (while trying to suppress a furious blush at the notion of sharing a tent with the three of them).

Shiver discovers the inside of the tent is a little bigger than she remembers, perhaps growing with Sìle's power, perhaps adjusting to its guests. Once through the human-sized tent flap, she has just enough headroom and space to stand up in her current giant form as well as lie down on one of the two giant-sized "beds" of cushions (luring Shiver with their comforts). Shiver would not call it spacious, but not cramped either. Just enough to be comfortable. A small "fireplace" of sorts is there, cloth dividers between the beds if a little more privacy is desired, two human-sized cots off to the side, the tent softly illuminated by various colorful spheres hanging from the ceiling, connected by flower garlands, like an artistic facsimile of the nightsky.

As people settle in, Drufi announces "I'll go out hunting. Too much sitting around on ghost horses, and I want meat for dinner." She expects to hunt alone, but there is always the unspoken invitation for Shiver to join her if she wants to. Sadly, she doesn't get to take many steps outside before Shiver sees a large boulder slamming into the ground outside. Looking around, Drufi spots something, and sighs, mostly in irritation. "We got hill giants," she says, with no shortage of derision in her voice.

Outside (Sìle asks Sirac to stay inside for now), Shiver sees four hill giant men about 100ft away. Ugly, with filthy loincloths under massive pot bellies, carrying the tree trunks they use as clubs, laughing at whatever game they just made up involving throwing rocks at a tent. She hears *"You bad, har har har!"* and *"Think food there?"* in the hill giants' usual butchering of the giant language. Perhaps irritatingly, when at their current max size, Shiver and Drufi are still just a foot shy of the 16 feet tall full-size hill giants, whose eyes grow very big indeed at the sight. *"Womans!"* One of them shouts with obvious lecherous tones, given the two giantesses are smaller than them. And spotting the "tiny" Sìle, another one says *"Snacks!"* 

Joyful laughter from the hill giants, raising their clubs, sure this will be a great evening for them. Drufi's hand tightens around the shaft of her axe. Sìle looks up to Shiver, wordlessly asking whether she should open fire or enhance Shiver in any way. Both are waiting for Shiver's course of action.

(The four hill giants are currently distracted by cheering, ogling, and hunger. Whatever Shiver plans to do, she probably has a handful of rounds or so to make it happen. Attacking will, naturally, begin the fight. Shiver is just shy of charge distance at this very moment, but moving closer non-threateningly would easily put her there.)

----------


## MikelaC1

In response, Shiver picks up a rock, and fires back at the giants. 

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d20+7)[*13*] attack & (1d6+8)[*10*] (if STR applies to rock throws)

----------


## Ridai

Shiver throws the rock, but it misses the mark, slamming into the ground near the hill giants. As Sìle is not close to the target, she is unable to assist. The hill giants start laughing, beginning to hurl back insults at them, making Drufi grit her teeth and get ready to charge, but evidently, the words directed at Shiver stung Sìle more. Her blue energy dress glows as her body flows forward, thrusting her fist towards the hill giants, sending a blue fireball into their midst, where it erupts violently, burning the offending creatures. None truly escape the flames, but through literal dumb luck, two of them are less burned than their brethren. However, even with the magical fury inflicted upon them, they are still giants. None of them have yet reached the halfway point of their endurance. Another spell is intoned as Sìle begins to fly up and forward, and suddenly, Shiver and Drufi feel like bodies move and react much faster. Sìle stumbles, Shiver instinctively feeling through their bond her love for the giantess(es?) allowed her to achieve new heights of magical power, but she also is not yet used to bringing this much to bear.

In response, the hill giants shout, with the two more burned ones and one of the luckier ones charging towards them, but naturally not reaching them, blinded with anger due to their charred hides. All of them are more or less next to each other, but one goes for Shiver, one for Drufi, and one for Sìle. The remaining "lucky" one shouts obscenities at Sìle before throwing another boulder, aimed straight at her in blind retaliation. Fortunately, for all their strength, hill giants are lousy shots, so the gigantic piece of stone plucked straight from the ground does not connect with the still very much human-sized Sìle.

Drufi, meanwhile, moves to engage, intercepting the hill giants coming for Shiver and her (the one going for Sìle is on the opposite side), bringing her axe down onto the one going after Shiver, hacking deep, making the hill giant howl in anger and pain.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Please be advised that Shiver's damage with her greatsword should be +16 (8 x 1.5 Str + 2 greatsword + Weapon Specialization). Also two of those slow-ass giants rolled some remarkable Reflex saves, damn.

Shiver's turn. Sìle _hasted_ the party. Three hill giants are 40ft away from Shiver, the last one is 100ft away throwing boulders. Shiver can move to engage either the left and center hill giant [going after Sìle and Shiver, respectively], or center and right [Shiver and Drufi].

Enemy status: left hill giant [vs Sìle] is lightly wounded, center [vs Shiver] is heavily wounded, right [vs Drufi] is moderately wounded. Throwing giant is lightly wounded.

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver moves into battle against the central giant, hoping to eliminate a target and show Drufi she can still take care of herself. She flies into her characteristic barbarian rage as she does so, trying to make sure the target does down.

*Spoiler: Rolla*
Show

(1d20+19)[*21*] attack & (2d6+18)[*22*] damage
(1d20+19)[*24*] attack & (2d6+18)[*24*] damage
(1d20+19)[*29*] attack & (2d6+18)[*25*] damage


Edit: Forgot to add increased STR to attack rolls so those attack numbers are each 2 higher. Damage rolls are correct

----------


## Ridai

Shiver may have missed with the throw before, but now she moves into the fray and shows why she is the best. The hill giant can't even react to the fury of her first strike carving into him before she just outright splits him open with a shower of blood. And at that point, she is not even done, her blade carrying through and carving into the hill giant going for Sìle. With the size of the combatants, for a human, it looks like just waves of blood splash the ground. Drufi had moved to protect Shiver given her importance, but Shiver's message has been received loud and clear. Not only that, but Shiver, for a brief moment, sees that familiar expression on her face whenever they fought in battle side by side, or when Shiver ultimately beat Drufi in every single of their sparring matches (whether the fight was close or not). In this moment, drenched in the blood of her enemies in the heat of battle, driven by unparalleled fury, Shiver is (in Drufi's eyes) the ideal all other frost giantesses wish they could achieve. A smile plays around the corners of Drufi's mouth, seeing even in her weakened state, Shiver's still got it.

Not to be outdone (entirely), Drufi attacks her own target with vicious strikes, proving why she firmly claimed and defended the second place among their clan's women. People like to think of axes as big lumbering weapons, but Drufi makes her gigantic weapon look frighteningly quick, especially while under Sìle's spell, opening her enemy's defenses up with sudden strikes, footwork, and surprise jabs and tackles. In the end, the hill giant still stands, unable to finish it off and keep going like Shiver did, but the creature is left a bloody mess.

Knowing the warrior's pride of the giantesses, Sìle focuses her attention on the more distant giant to draw his fire. Weaving her hands in the air, she shapes two sizzling green orbs out of nothingness and has them spiral towards the giant, causing him to scream as they easily connect with his massive frame, eating into him.

Retaliation follows swiftly. The distant giant throws a boulder at the flying woman to get rid of the annoying gnat, but has no chance of actually hitting her. However, Sìle does not want to take the risk of the severely badly aimed projectile to hit Shiver, Drufi, or the tent, so she draws on her magic to intercept the boulder, summoning a momentary invisible field it shatters against. Meanwhile, the giants in melee range are driven into mindless fury, the one who originally went after Sìle instead going for Shiver. The wild swings are laughable for her, easily blocking both with her swordplay. On Drufi's side of things, one whack connects, and while it may have turned the average human villager into fine paste or put a decent dent into Sìle, Drufi tanks it and keeps going, narrowly stepping around the second strike thanks to the edge granted by the _haste_ spell.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shiver's turn. Drufi is only superficially injured compared to her maximum HP. The center hill giant is dead. The left hill giant is heavily wounded. The right hill giant is near death. The distant hill giant is moderately wounded. Due to her space and reach, Shiver can engage the right giant before or during her action with a 5ft step, if she wants to.

----------


## MikelaC1

Just as Drufi respected Shiver's warrior pride, Shiver will do the same and not attack the one giant she was dealing with, moving on to engage the last one who approached them. Her rage is still active and her blade falls with methodical precision

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d20+21)[*34*] attack & (2d6+18)[*25*] damage
(1d20+21)[*32*] attack & (2d6+18)[*24*] damage
(1d20+16)[*18*] attack & (2d6+18)[*27*] damage

----------


## Ridai

Even before Drufi can finish off her almost dead target, Shiver dissects hers with swift strikes. Seeing his friends getting decimated by the women, the distant hill giant seems to start reconsidering his life choices (slowgoing as that is for his kind), allowing Sìle to pour a lot of magic into finishing him just barely. Shiver gets the impression that one was the runt of the pack.

"Hill giants this far out. Didn't think they'd dare to get this close to frost giant territory," Drufi notes as she offers a fist bump to Shiver. "Dire times. Or endless stupidity. Anyway, I'll go hunt us dinner." Though Shiver just demonstrated her utter dominance in battle, Drufi does have one area of expertise where she can claim to exceed Shiver: hunting, be it on land or for whales. Not that it matters much in frost giant society. Unless one hunts big game, it is just a pastime or menial task, true glory lying in battle, raids, and victory. And being a woman in her particular clan, there is little respect gained for her prowess in the matter, at least from males.

"A moment, please, mistress," Sìle asks Drufi, landing as light as a feather on the ground before the giantess. "Could I see your hand for a moment?" Drufi frowns for a moment, but holds her hand down to the comparatively small woman. Gently, Sìle grasps it and kisses the palm. Shiver watches Drufi's few wounds mend, along with a surprised expression from the giantess.

"That wasn't necessary. And I didn't ask for it," Drufi answers, with a hint of sharpness in her voice. Shiver knows that reaction. The feeling of being underestimated, treated as frail. "My apologies, mistress. But you allowed me to serve you as I serve Shiver. And it is my duty to see to your wellbeing, no matter how serious or small the matter. It is the least I could do for women without compare such as yourselves." Sìle's smile is positively disarming. Drufi opens her mouth, but closes it again, looking down at Sìle.

"I'm going hunting," Drufi says again, moving past them to the nearby copse. "Of course. I will make dinner preparations in the meantime," Sìle answers, with a bow towards Drufi as she passes. Turning to Shiver, Sìle looks ever radiant, if perhaps a little tired from the expenditure of magic.

"I admit, I was a little worried, facing four of giantkind, even though it is my understanding they are the lowest among them. But once again, my expectations were thoroughly shattered. You were amazing." She smiles up to the giantess. "Would you like a quick magical cleaning, or do you prefer a bath?" Sìle asks, motioning towards the blood Shiver is covered in. Plenty of baths were had during the leisurely voyage in the tower, enhanced by Sìle's flawless service, but she prefers asking how things look like on the road. "If you could let me know Drufi's preference, as well as perhaps help me drag the corpses together as a pile so I can burn them, I would be most thankful. Digging graves would take awfully long, and leaving such large carcasses to rot by the road would be unfortunate."

----------


## MikelaC1

Hill giants barely qualify as giants, more like overgrown ogres. Shiver has little more than contempt for their assailants. She spends the few minutes needed to drag the corpses together to let Sile do her thing. I think that for the moment, we should stick to magical cleanings. Drufi and I have a complicated relationship and I dont want make things awkward until I sort out exactly where we stand
After the giant corpses are moved, Shiver waits for Drufi to return with her prizes, knowing her prowess in hunting. When she spots the giantess, she helps her bring the meat into camp, helping her to skin and prep the carcasses for Sile to cook. As they work, she talks to Drufi. Sile did not mean anything by using her healing on you, as I said, its what she does. I dont even notice it anymore when she heals me. And its not an admission of weakness or frailty, on the contrary, it just makes us ready for more battles. Theres nothing worse than being forced to retreat from a battle to overwhelming grievous wounds from old fights....except for being an idiot like Shhalt and keep on fighting with half your body ripped open and wondering why you fall moments later.

----------


## Ridai

Sìle chuckles at the comment on the hill giants. "A certain similarity is undeniable." As Shiver drags the bodies onto a pile and Sìle incinerates them to ashes, she looks up to the giantess as Shiver's relationship with Drufi is mentioned. "Would you like to talk about it, and how you feel about her?"


Returning to the tent, Sìle lets Sirac know everything is alrightm the man visibly reliefed, if a little ashamed he could not help, clearly outclassed. Sìle makes the cooking station swell in size, given a dinner for giantesses is to be prepared, heating water and gathering ingredients for a hearty stew. Drufi soon returns, a deer under each arm. More than enough to eat well. "It'll do," she simply comments what she got.

Using a relatively flat and wide rock as their "table" to prep the meat (Sìle dutifully cleans the surface with magic beforehand), since while the tent has room, two giants and someone else going through all sorts of kitchen production is probably a bit much, Shiver and Drufi go to work, having little trouble. Drufi has knives for this sort of thing ready as well. "First time for everything, huh?" she says. In regards to having the meat cooked. The overwhelming majority of frost giants deem a fresh kill more than warm and ready enough to eat and the most cooking that is done is thawing thoroughly frozen meat (if even that), but Shiver has told her about the, ah, _cuisine_ of the small folk before (and possibly having developed a taste for it. Bacon may or may not be involved?). 

Drufi briefly stops as Shiver explains the healing. She doesn't meet Shiver's gaze before continuing her work. "Sorry. Old habits." Someone needing a healer, in many cases, is often seen as a weakling (for not being able to walk it off) or coward (for being afraid of death), regardless of it making sense to get one or not. There is some degree of hypocrisy in the matter when you get into the higher echelons, but asking someone if they need a healer after a duel or sparring is asking for a bloody nose at the least in many cases. "Reminded me of the women back home that bought into the status quo. They can't help but assume a wounded woman must require healing." Thus turning themselves into unwitting dispensers of shame, reinforcing the jarl's "values", continuing the cycle. Something Shiver rarely ever experienced herself, given her combat dominance. 

Drufi sighs. It's wisdom coming from Shiver. It's not easily brushed off for her. "I'll try to be better about it." A beat. "Shhalt'd been a lost cause, though. Won a duel against him once by holding my axe out and having him run into it because he thought I'd pull it back or flinch in the face of his manly charge. Then wanted a rematch, got blood in his eyes, stumbled, fell on his sword." Drufi snickers. "An inspiration to us all."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I see Shhalt/Shake is also around. What is Shiver's relation to her in this game, and what is she generally up to/like in Thrice-Blessed?

Misunderstanding cleared up

----------


## MikelaC1

Ha, ha, ha. Or the time he challenged me, ran at me at full tilt, I just sidestepped him and tripped him with my sword as he went by, he crashed so hard he knocked himself out...HA...how can anyone meet his end on a hill giants club. What a turd.

----------


## Ridai

_"Heh."_ Drufi raises a faux-reprimanding hand, speaking in solemn tones. "But now now, we shouldn't call him names. After all, he heroically defeated the greatest danger to our clan at the cost of his life." 

A beat. 

"Himself. May his soul forever enjoy its place in Thrym's halls for his great deed. Right inside the divine latrine." Drufi remains straightfaced for about two seconds before cracking up. 

Preparing the meat goes by quick as they trade stories. Inside, Sìle has the large pot going, Sirac helping prepare ingredients as directed by the maid. "Ah, immaculate timing. Please put the meat bowl over there." Much of the meat is cut into decently sized chunks, briefly putting them into a large pan to give some color on the sides before they go in the stew. "Is all that really necessary?" Drufi still not sold about the whole cooking thing, but she promised to try and be better, so she bites her tongue from then on out.

A bit later, the stew is declared ready. Since Sìle had some magic left for the day, she used it on making dinner, and thus, it is simply divine. Drufi eyes the stew a bit suspiciously at first, tastes it a few times. "...Okay, gotta admit. I'm coming around to cooked meals." It took a bit of doing, but she got there. And she is taking seconds. As far as Sìle is concerned, she just enjoys her mistresses and her guest enjoying her handiwork. She and Sirac just stick to human portions, leaving the vast majority to the giantesses.

---------------

The next day, the ride continues, after Drufi had a quick sparring warm-up with Shiver in the morning, feeling like she is getting pampered too much and needs something to balance that (naturally, she loses the bout, then gets pampered more when she has the sweat she had going on magically cleaned to get her ready for travel). The weather is overcast, but progress is made quickly, as the surrounding landscape whips by them, even passing the occasional travelers. In the afternoon, they arrive at Luskan, northernmost major port of the Sword Coast. As grandiose as the title of "City of Sails" sounds, it is anything but, closer to a filthy dive full of scum and villainy. Shiver remembers the squat buildings, the ramshackle port, and the only very thin polite illusion of pirates acting like "traders". But it is the right place to get a ship without any questions, if you have the gold. Over the general stench and the fog hanging over the city right now, the tower of the Arcane Brotherhood reaches towards the sky. When she was first here, Shiver almost mistook it for a giant leafless tree with how it expands into several thinner spires towards the top.

"Sirac, please always stay close to us. Mistress Drufi, please do not assume giant size while in a small folk settlement or within viewing distance of it, unless it absolutely becomes necessary, of course. People tend to be jumpy at the sudden appearance of a giant in town, and here in Luskan, it would be best to avoid the gaze of the Arcane Brotherhood."

Something else also rises into the sky, however. The unmistakable sight of smoke from a big fire, situated where Shiver remembers the port.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Feel free to continue the scene with Drufi if you'd like. Also, does Shiver tell Sìle anything in regards to Sìle's question from last post?

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver eyes the smoke suspiciously. We've got problems, hopefully it doesnt delay your departure. Shiver leads the way to see if they can aid in fire suppression.

----------


## Ridai

Heading to the port, Shiver sees a mixture of some activity because of what appears to be happening at the port, but just as many do not seem to care particularly much. The group draws a lot of eyes, Drufi and Sìle already being remarkably beautiful women, but Shiver being phenomenally so, meaning _a lot_ of men and women ogle her, with a few particularly brave people whistling or cat calling (from what they deem a safe distance). A loose group of people, growing and dwindling, follows them part of the way, showering them (but particularly Shiver) with plentiful compliments in the hopes of buying them drinks, or invite them to various establishments ranging from relatively mundane to brothels. 

When they reach the port, they are greeted by the aftermath of a lot of destruction, at the center of it being a burning and frost giant greatship. There are several mostly sunken or still sinking shipwrecks, looking like the massive greatship simply rammed them on the way to the harbor, in some cases just shattering them. Charred frost giant corpses float in the frigid water around the greatship, and are scattered across the blasted deck. On the port, several people are standing and sitting, just watching the ship burn. Shiver overhears mention of waiting for the fire to die down to loot what is left on the ship. What little is left of the sails shows the colors and rune of Storvald's clan. Elsewhere in the port, there are still a few longboats that look like they managed to escape the carnage caused by the giants.

Drufi sees the clan colors. "Storvald absorbed many of our surrounding clans once you were gone. Snowballed right over them before they knew what was going on, dueled and either killed or enslaved the other jarls. I knew we're strong, but didn't expect that working out. Had help by human mages too. Guess he let some of our raiders cut loose." 

"Educated guess says they ran into a wall of fireballs and weren't prepared for magic," Sìle says, subtle motion towards the Arcane Brotherhood tower overlooking the port.

Shiver knows her clan wasn't exactly small to begin with, but if what Drufi says is true, a rough estimation of the strength of the various clans around them in the Icewind Dale, the Spine of the World, and the Sea of Moving Ice, their clan is now massive, easily the dominant frost giant force of the Savage Frontier, and it would not be particularly close. Losing these raiders would have been unfortunate before, but this group would just be one of many now.

----------


## MikelaC1

More important than ever that we get you out of town, and as soon as possible. Shiver leads the way into the dock area, trying to steer away from the people gawking at the carnage and towards those who might still have a viable ship.

----------


## Ridai

Making their way over to where the more intact ships are, the carnage thankfully provides enough distractions to move about without much of a following this time around. There are a few longboats that could fit the bill (well, if they are heading south, that is), and taking a look at what is available and asking around, they find a relatively sizeable ship called the Midnight Gale. From the looks of it, the captain runs a tight ship, so Shiver is fairly certain that with the right price, they could put Sirac on there and secure his way at least a good bit south. The price, however, may or may not turn out to be sizeable, and the captain has a reputation for being a hard negotiator.

As they are looking around, Shiver suddenly hears a whistle. Looking around, she spots a flamboyant tiefling woman looking down at them, horns curling under her wide-brimmed and feathered hat. She stands on the bridge of a ship called the Red Siren's Call, smaller and less robust than the Midnight Gale, but sleek in its design. "You ladies look like you're ready for a wild night in town, braving storms and bashing heads out on the sea, or both. Either way, Nisha can provide," she says, leaning her chin on a hand, giving an easy smirk. "I'll even let you bring your little tag-along. You'd love that, hm, sweety?" The last bit is directed at Sirac, Nisha giving him quite the look and miming a quick kiss, successfully making him blush. Nisha's tail lazily moves behind her as she awaits an answer.

(As always, you can also ask Drufi and Sìle for their input on the matter, or if you want them to do something for Shiver.)

----------


## MikelaC1

Before starting to negotiate with either captain, Shiver turns to Sirac, whispering The tieflling is likely to be cheaper than the other boat, but are you okay with riding with a tiefling?

----------


## Ridai

Sirac thinks about it for a moment. "I mean, I haven't met many of them, but they aren't all bad, are they?" he asks, glancing to Nisha who wiggles her fingers at them. "She seems, uh, not averse to trouble, either, and pretty interested in you, so maybe that's better than someone just taking this on as a job that might get too dangerous for them?" He shrugs. It's a gamble, but he looks like he feels both sides are a gamble, just... different ones.

----------


## MikelaC1

Remember I wont be going with you

----------


## Ridai

"I know, but... maybe you are convincing enough to have her see this through? Pirate's honor, if that is actually a thing? I am not much good in negotiations, sadly."

----------


## MikelaC1

Captain NIsha, myself and my friend pointing to Drufi will be staying here in Luskan, but my other friend, Sirac, needs safe transport as far south as you are able to provide, hopefully arriving in one piece. Can you provide that, and what would the price be?

----------


## Ridai

Nisha grins. "Ooh, getting out of dodge, eh? Come to my cabin and we'll hash out how much it'll be for taking your little friend away."

Assuming Shiver and friends agree, they get onto the ship and into the captain's cabin, filled with what Shiver identifies as trophies from several adventures, as well as a few luxuries. The place looks like Nisha loves living her best life.

In her armchair behind her desk, Nisha awaits them, boots on the desk, framed by the light of the rear windows. The blood-red orbs that are her eyes examine all of them closely, clearly liking what she sees as they enter. Nisha herself is on the wilder side of the swashbuckling captain ideal. There is a sense of danger to her, yet mixed with effortless charm.

"Make yourselves comfortable. Drinks?" Nisha says, making a wide gesture to the chairs near her desk and the collection of bottles towards one side. If Shiver seats herself, Sìle remains standing to the side and a step behind her. Drufi takes another seat, but sits with her elbows on her knees, ever ready for action at a moment's notice. Sirac takes a third chair, squirming a little bit as Nisha thoroughly examines him with bemused intrigue.

"So," she begins, looking to Shiver. "let's get to the juicy bits. How much trouble is our sweetheart here in, hm?" This... seems a bit unusual, directly asking a question like that, however it is followed by "I hope it's _spicy!"_

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver looks over the collection of alcohol, selecting the one that seems the most potent, and pours herself a drink, which she downs in one shot. If it has enough potency for her palette, she brings it with her to the chair, and sits herself. The frost giant horde think our friend is someone he isnt, and want to kill him for something he doesnt have. We have to get him as far south as possible to misdirect them so we can work unobstructed in the north and get what they think he does have.  She pours herself a second shot and downs it.

----------


## Ridai

Nisha quirks a bemused eyebrow. "Really now? And here I thought I'd get the usual fare of affairs with some official's daughter or having shanked someone important. Now you got my attention. The price just went down." She was about to reach for a bottle, but instead she sits up, elbows on the desk. Drufi is unsure what to make of this tiefling, Sìle appears at ease. 

"So, I'll have the North's frost giants on my tail? What's got all of them this worked up that all of them want it?" Nisha looks straight at Shiver, unwaveringly, like she is about to get the choicest bit about this whole endeavor.

----------


## MikelaC1

A third shot. You wont have them on your tail for some time. The horde ran into him in Bryn Shandar so they have to go home from there, have an disorganized brawl to determine order of precedence about who is in charge of the next mission and then start moving. What they are looking for is the Ring of Winter. You just got an example of how strong Storvald has gotten and what forces he can just toss away for nothing, imagine him getting a hold of that little trinket.

----------


## Ridai

Nisha is quiet for a moment. Before cracking up in roaring laughter, falling back into her armchair during the whole thing. Sirac is confused, Sìle appears at ease, Drufi grits her teeth at the perceived affront. Just when the latter is about to snap at the tiefling, Nisha manages to compose herself again, grinning from ear to ear. 

"Alright, I'm in. That's right up my alley." Drufi, consequently, looks just as confused as Sirac. "Since you've been refreshingly frank with your side of things, let me be with mine: normally, no offense, there would be no way you could pay what I'm worth. I sail where I please for my amusement, and my crew's with me because they know I where to find the thrills, sights, and booty they want. Fortunately for you, you looked like a good time, and indeed you turned out to be! I have, let's say, my differences with the Zhentarim, and nowadays they seem rather invested in working with the frost giants. Plus, the frost giants, while usually a sour bunch of pricks out on their raids, have been making an especial nuisance out of themselves recently, and I guess this Storvald is the one to blame. Sunk a friend's ship two weeks ago, too. So getting to screw them over so much that all their little plans crumble to dust before their eyes is just fine with me." In a remarkable bit of restraint, Drufi lets the insult to frost giants slide, on account of said insult befitting most men of her clan. She does seem to perk up a bit about the whole Zhentarim helping Storvald thing.

Nisha pours herself a bit of drink before continuing. "So here's the deal: I'll not just take our sweetheart here a few hundred miles south for as long as we are headed in that direction and then send him his merry way once I feel like going somewhere else, I'm making this my next trip, starting tomorrow. Giving those giants a nice and confusing path to follow, with perhaps one or thirteen unfortunate reefs in their way. Our sweetheart will be watched over by me and have a long, pleasant trip with accomodations in this very cabin." She looks over to Sirac, the poor guy once again unable to keep himself from blushing. "500 gold. Standard rate, if there's anything like that, for a run-of-the-mill crew getting Sirac down to the Sea of Swords, with some risk of them just throwing him overboard once out of sight of the port, is about 150 gold. Here, you are getting a dedicated trip for this very purpose. A steal, and one I trust you will keep to yourselves, lest I get swamped with even more attention than I already do. And should you manage to topple this Storvald of yours and bathe in glory, riches, and suitors, send me a message to deliver our sweetheart home and for me to receive my modest cut. Call it an investment. What my cut looks like, we can discuss then. Nothing that'll break the bank, I'm not that greedy."

With a sudden motion, Nisha slides across her desk, and in the same maneuver gracefully ends up leaning against the edge of the desk facing Shiver. "And if you are free for an amazing evening and night of drinks and mutual pleasure, I'll even lower the price of admission. One, two, or all three of you, it's all good to me. Our sweetheart doesn't count. I'll have him all for myself in the coming weeks anyway." Sirac manages to blush even harder at this. Drufi snarls "Don't push your luck." Sìle simply looks to Shiver as if this was a relatively normal request for her. _Would you like me to provide?_

Whether or not any of them agree to the last bit, Nisha extends a frilly gloved hand to Shiver. "Do we have a deal?" She smiles.

----------


## MikelaC1

_I cant ask you to do something like that_

Your offer is intriguing but I have so many other things to take care of in town, including finding out if anyone has seen a person who assaulted me some months ago. She pulls out 500 coins. Payment, as agreed If it were anyone else, Shiver might be inclined to add a warming about harm coming to him but the pirate knows that there could be a much bigger payoff if Shiver topples Storvald.

----------


## Ridai

"Ah well," Nisha says with an easy shrug, taking the gold. "Swing by tomorrow, crack of dawn, and I'll take our sweetheart on our merry adventure. Enjoy your night out on the town!"

After they have left the ship, Drufi mentions "I think the small folk mages that helped Storvald called themselves Zhentarim. Who are they?"

Sìle quickly catches Drufi up on them being a widespread mercenary group putting up a friendly face, but having usually sinister intentions. Drufi isn't particularly enthused by that description. "No idea why they are helping Storvald. Didn't hear anything about their dealings."

Sìle looks to Shiver. "What are your plans for the rest of the day?"

----------


## MikelaC1

The reason they are helping Storvald is the same reason he is helping them....they both wait for an exposed blindside and then stab them in the back. Neither can be trusted, except to know they will eventually betray you. 
As for here, lets poke around and see if we can find any further clues about what happened to me. My rep isnt as high in this port of villainy so someone might be more inclined to boast.

----------


## Ridai

The group heads into the hive of scum and villainy, looking for someone foolish enough to cross Shiver, getting away with it, and then being foolish enough to brag about it. It is quite the journey through busy streets, narrow alleys, and all sorts of seedy territory. Shiver is recognized several times, learning she singlehandedly drank several pirate crews under the table and out of their riches in one night, having become the stuff of local legends, the Snow White Drinking Demon. This also leads her on a trail of bar fights that seemed to overlap with one another, one transitioning into the other, interspersed with more drink, or sometimes drinking and brawling at the same time. 

Signs of repairs having been made can occasionally be found, some people see Shiver and quickly walk the other way, some cheer to her, and a few crews seek vengeance, but their efforts are futile between Shiver effortlessly staring the rabble down, or Drufi just driving someone face first into the muddy ground and the rest subsequently remembering they have other places to be. It does seem familiar, but now seen with sober eyes, it is quite the outrageous series of events that did take place, punctuated by the sight of a table having been impaled on the now crooked pointy tip of a small tower, presumably having been thrown up there. Presumably by Shiver. Sìle looks quite impressed and amused by what they uncover, encouraging to follow this escalating thread further because she wants to see what happened next. Drufi makes a face like "this seems kind of irrelevant, but must have been a good night". Sirac appears to have given up and just accepts whatever is coming their way.

The good news is that by following an ever more confusing and obscured thread of sightings and recollections, she does discover someone bragging about having gotten the better of Shiver!
The bad news is that it does not appear to involve anything like level drains.
The... other good news (?) is that she finds herself on the second floor of a three floor smoky establishment filled with booze, drugs, and rowdy people, the haunt of a particularly rambunctious gang calling themselves the Night Fists, with their leader a flamboyant yuan-ti pureblood with the most rings and necklaces and armlets and other jewelry Shiver has ever seen on the same person, making her look like a garishly sparkling figure. 

And Shiver and her companions enter, standing near the railing of the central hollow of this place, allowing her to look down onto the first floor and its many tables and chairs and clientel, and up to the third floor and the kind of grimy but also colorfully illuminated skylights. Makeshift ladders and ropes connect the various floors and also leading from one side of the same floor to the other, the stairs at the edges of the three floors evidently not enough for some and their thirst for needlessly dangerous maneuvers.

Up on the third floor, the aggressively sparkling leader recounts of the end of the Snow White Drinking Demon's tour through Luskan. Shiver hears how she was challenged to "ze drinking duel", where the yuan-ti feigned overconfidence and got Shiver to bet her circlet to spice things up. Two rounds later, the yuan-ti "lozt toh ze Demon'z might", making a big pathetic show out of it, Shiver taking her winnings and leaving for Port Llast. A pause. "But ze rube didn't zee ze magic zirclet she took vas just a fake! Juzt like ze 'gold' coins! Thankz for ze kind donation, Pale Boozing Damsel!" And roaring laughter erupts in the tavern. Shiver looks up to the yuan-ti, and sees the circlet she is wearing. The magic circlet. The very valuable magic circlet. Sìle looks up to Shiver's adornment, going "Well. Yours isn't magic. That one up there is."

In that moment, the yuan-ti looks down to the second floor. And spots a very familiar woman. With a similar snow-haired woman casting a mighty dark stare up at her, the sound of her cracking knuckles quite deep indeed. And a smaller human woman giving her a smile like "this is the moment where you should quickly drop on your hands and knees and make amends". An awkward silence falls over the place.

----------


## MikelaC1

How the hell do we get up there before she has the chance to run like a rabbit? Drufi and I would have no issue climbing but she would be in the next county by the time we get up

----------


## Ridai

"Well the exit is on the ground floor, unless she dives through a window. But with how blinged out she is, I doubt she will take a tumble through glass and out into the cluttered alley, or swing her butt down a rope, so you have a staircase as funnel point. And you could negotiate, or intimidate, or challenge her, or insults her to rouse her ego, or throw something at her, or just charge up there, or block the way down, or start a tavern fight, or destroy columns, or-" Sìle lists, before Drufi interjects.

"Punch or hack?" she asks, basically wanting to know whether Shiver wants to brawl this out or let the blades do the talking.

As for the Yuan-Ti, she says "Ve appear to have zurprise fizitors. Boys and girls, why don't you-" she begins. Shiver still has a moment to begin enacting whatever plan she has before the surrounding people have a chance to do whatever it is they are about to be commanded to, with some people starting to rise, some kind of just drawing away like the tavern wenches.

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver suddenly swells to her frost giant size...ALL OF YOU HAVE ONE CHOICE TO STAY OUT OF THIS, ITS BETWEEN HER AND ME
*Spoiler: intimidate*
Show

(1d20+18)[*19*]

Unless you are too much of a coward to face me, seeing as you beat me so easily last time
*Spoiler: Intimidate=Shaming*
Show

(1d20+18)[*28*]

----------


## Ridai

The yuan-ti slams her hands on the railing, all the bling jingling and jangling and glittering. "OH YEAH?! Vy don't _you_ come up here and zay zat to my faze?! GET ZEM!" Around Shiver and friends, chairs and benches get pushed back, even a table or two, innocent of any wrongdoing, are needlessly flipped.

And with that, the tavern brawl begins.

Behind Shiver, the big open area with its many ropes and ladders and whatnot. In front of Shiver, she sees the stairs up and down on the far wall. Between her and the stairs, as well as to the sides, a gaggle of people looking to scrap.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So given Shiver is a big ol' frost giantess, even though she currently isn't giant-sized, I feel like she should be good at hitting people. For tavern brawls like this, she has a 1d6 damage die unarmed and doesn't provoke AoOs from attacking unarmed (no penalty or AoOs on using improvised weapons either). I am also not going to enforce grapple rules and all that nonsense, because they aren't fun, so if Shiver is up to various shenanigans involving grabbing, throwing, dragging people across bars and whatnot, declare what you intend to do alongside your rolls, and give me a grapple check alongside an attack check to see if she can do things beyond the initial hit. You can attempt a grapple check with every attack check.

Please do not just write your intent into the fluff like you do with when you turn on rage, that is nearly impossible for me to decipher.

Of course, if you are using weapons, the above is mostly moot.

----------


## MikelaC1

For now, Shiver does not draw her sword, not wanting to have to deal with whatever passes for the police, even in this town, breaking a jaw is a lot different than loping off a head. She makes a bead for the stairs that lead up, roaring a challenge for anyone still on her level to stay out of her way.

Basically, the choices for her rolls are 
A) no one gets in her way and she starts ascending
B) one or two people try to get in her way and she cracks skulls
C) more than two people try to accost her and depending on how strong they look, she has to draw.

----------


## Ridai

Since Shiver's threat to the surrounding people was not very effective and the leader up above is present, it does not look like they have much inclination to stay out of this. But they do look like they are treating this as a bar fight instead of trying to draw steel and murder Shiver and friends. Thus about half a dozen people are directly between Shiver and the stairs, with more to the sides and slowly closing in. Some people from below seem to be moving up, either by stairs or by ropes. Drufi and Sìle are likewise ready to defend themselves. On the current level, no one looks remotely like they could go 1v1 against Shiver or Drufi.

(I'm not really running this as a normal fight, as "I punch" round after round sounds like the most boring possible way to run a bar fight. I'm more interested in Shiver's general approach to figure out what happens. Feel free to use the environment or other combatants, I'll ask for checks if they become necessary.)

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver grabs the first person to get too close to her, bodily picks him up and tosses him into the nearest mass of people approaching her to totally confuse their approach

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

(1d20+15)[*29*] attack
(1d20+20)[*36*] grapple

----------


## Ridai

A rough and tumble woman with wild hair and scarred, tanned skin closes in on Shiver. "C'mere, missy, I'll put yer ass on the flooOOOOOOO-" And the next moment, she finds she can actually fly! For a moment, that is, before she collides, arms waving wildly, with a mob of wide-eyed thugs, bowling them all over into a tangled pile of limbs on the floor. (a muffled "who brought a ballista to the fist fight ow" is heard from somewhere inside the pile)

Drufi and Sìle quickly adjust to Shiver's approach, the former from all her extensive, _extensive_ experience (the amount of drunken brawls happening in the average week in frost giant settlements and their ships if they do happen to have booze is not to be underestimated, and not for the faint of heart), the latter due to her connection to Shiver. The front-most thug from the right side charges at Sìle, but is met by a very agile combatant suddenly tripping him, ending up behind him, and giving him a good shove, leading to him crashing into the people on the left side, the gaggle stumbling back into a table and flipping it, half-filled mugs and bowls sent flying. Another one tries to come after Sìle, only to be intercepted by a headbutt from Shiver, leading to a very audible crunch of a nose, the guy getting kicked to the floor, then grabbed by the miniature frost giantess by the leg and used like a flail against the right side's combatants. Some are hit, some stumble over furniture or slipped on spilled beer, and one tries to dive out of the way, only to fall over the railing to the floor below (a crash of a table is heard soon after, as well as a lot of swearing).

Sirac manages to punch a nearby thug distracted by what the three women are achieving, and while the thug doesn't go down, he is just... so confused right now. So confused.

With Shiver having paved the way (literally; the group steps over the bowled over people on the floor, to many voices of protests and groaning), they make good progress to the stairs, Drufi and Sìle guardian the rear and sides (and keeping Sirac kind of in the middle). Close to the stairs now, Shiver hears then sees more thugs run up from the ground floor, putting up fists or wielding (unbroken) bottles or whatever else kinda-sorta hard they could get their hands on (is that one woman in the back swinging a sausage?).

With people trying to close in on Shiver, she suddenly feels an impact, as a scraggly thug hits her over the head with a chair from the table nearby for *10 nonlethal damage*. To his surprise, the chair just... shatters into pieces, leaving him with two broken chair legs in his hands, looking at them, then the taller Shiver who seems barely bothered by the hit, followed by questioning his life choices. The two front most thugs who came up the stairs are able to swing at Shiver, but either they are unable to get through her defense, or her sheer brawn just lets her shrug off the hit (in the latter case, someone hit her chin, followed by the thug holding the hand she hit Shiver with, wondering if her chin is made of adamantine).

Drufi and Sìle also fend off incoming attackers, taking a bruise or two in the process, but they do good work in keeping them more or less off of Shiver's back (and thrown things away from her and Sirac), people trying to not get hit by Drufi's arms of steel or her swinging a bench, while Sìle does her best to confuse any approach through misdirection and lightning-fast jabs to play the thugs against each other on accident.

From somewhere above, Shiver hears the yuan-ti laugh haughtily in between commanding her "troops".

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shiver's turn. 10 nonlethal damage so far. 

The main clusters of thugs are currently in front of Shiver, coming up the stairs, while _so far_ no one seems to be coming down the stairs from the third floor. More people might try to come up via the stairs in future "rounds". Otherwise, there are the clusters to Shiver's back-left and back-right, currently dealt with by Drufi and Sìle, respectively, each having some light nonlethal damage. If Shiver doesn't command them to do something else (like help push the front or something else), they will mostly try to keep them out of Shiver's way.

Nearby furniture of note: a round table with three chairs around it (the fourth just got broken), decorative rigging hanging from the ceiling, a stuffed spearfish on the wall, a bench, and various mugs and glasses with varying contents.

The thugs are only slowly realizing just how tough Shiver and by extension her friends are, so their efforts will intensify as time goes on. Nonlethally, mind you, outside of, say, getting a bottle broken over your head might mean some minor lethal damage in addition to the main nonlethal damage, so basically incidental stuff.

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver grabs the two table legs and proceeds to bash the thug in the head with both of them and when he (presumably) lets go of them, she uses them to bash people in front of her. If she gets close enough to a mug of ale, she proceeds to down the contents and then bring it down on the head of the nearest person

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

(1d20+15)[*35*] attack (chair)
(1d20+20)[*25*] grapple (chair)
(1d20+15)[*26*] mug


No matter what she does, Shivers main aim is to progress towards the stairs.

----------


## Ridai

(Well, a crit just happened in my silly little bar fight scene. Here we go.)

The guy does not get to finish his thoughts on the choices that got him to this point as the chair legs are grabbed and thwacked into his head. As little faerie dragons circle his head, he just keels over backwards. The other poor saps nursing their knuckles they freshly bruised on Shiver's immaculate jawline seem to emit a simultaneous "oh no" when they see their opponent arming up.

And the air is filled with the sound of the Great Thwackening, and the groans of the fools driven before Shiver.

Let me frame this for a moment. Drufi is not the type to get easily surprised in a fight, and Sìle is pretty good at just going with the flow on top of being a filthy cheater by having a mental connection to Shiver. As Drufi deals with one woman in a headlock and two other thugs hanging off her other arm, Sìle is batting away limbs and bottles with quick and fluid motions, and Sirac is hitting the same guy on the jaw again (who now looks even more confused), they do a quick check on Shiver, and find her missing. Drufi and Sìle have to double-take as they (and a lot of the thugs) watch Shiver send flailing people flying or tumble to the ground with a mighty storm of akimbo swings, not so much inching towards the stairs as doing a power walk towards them. Subsequently, Drufi and Sìle glance at each other, quickly knock thug heads and hurry Sirac (and, let's be honest, themselves as well) after Shiver, walking in the trench lined by swathes of groaning ne'er-do-wells. The mass of thugs appears a tad hesitant to follow as quickly as before, though some more people are also climbing up over the railing from below.

Forcing her way onwards, Shiver is at the stairs rather alarmingly quickly, the eyes of the thugs still coming up rather wide as they get knocked into walls or over stair railing. Amidst the storm is one tattooed man with an eye patch who looks like he just wanted to enjoy his drink, leaning against the railing of the section between the stairs down and stairs up before getting caught in the chaos. Shiver standing before him, her chair leg weapons having been shattered thoroughly on the fools coming at her, he side-eyes as she grabs his ale, slams it back, and drives it down onto the skull of the last guy on the stairs down, completing the pile of bodies clogging that particular set of stairs before heading up, leaving the perplexed guy to watch Sirac, Drufi, and Sìle run past him as well.

Having advanced this fast, Shiver is facing the wave of thugs on the top floor at the top of the stairs, rather than on it, much to everyone's surprise. And some cheeky bastard, also much to everyone's surprise, throws a bucket at Shiver, hitting her in the head for *12 nonlethal damage*.

*"Vy iz she already up here?! You idiotz had one job!"* the yuan-ti shouts in the back, on the other side of the opening in the middle, her bling rattling garishly as she slams her fist on her table.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shiver's turn. 22 nonlethal damage so far. Which is very little for how far she has come and how many people she already took out.

Well, there was a stair fight planned, but Shiver just obliterated enough people with her crit that she just blocked the stairs leading down and kind of skipped the whole thing. Due to that, Drufi and Sìle did not really have time to take out people in the crowd following them, since they were busy keeping up and getting Sirac there, but Shiver managed to block a reinforcement path, so... it's still a net positive.

Nearby furniture and items of note: more decorative rigging, but also some flags, several barrels, an anchor, and a large paddle under a sign saying it will be used to enforce the house rules.

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver grabs the nearest barrel and goes bowling for thugs, rolling the barrel right towards the yuan-ti to clear herself a path
*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

not sure whether its an attack or grapple so I will give both
(1d20+15)[*19*] attack
(1d20+25)[*26*] grapple

And then just to be dramatic, she grabs the rigging to swing over and covering the distance quicker than she expected.
*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

not sure whether its an attack or grapple so I will give both
(1d20+15)[*16*] attack
(1d20+25)[*38*] grapple

----------


## Ridai

With the chaos wrought downstairs and the yuan-ti's more capable underlings on this floor, Shiver faces stiffer opposition. The barrel bowls over a few thugs, but is stopped shortly after, one or two even jumping over the thing. They are coming at Shiver harder, making progress around the hollow in the middle of the room slow and difficult. A few punches actually land, a bottle or two is broken over Shiver's head, causing a total of *19 nonlethal damage and 5 lethal damage.*

However, the thugs did not expect Shiver choosing the direct path. Drufi and Sìle seem to notice what she is planning. Sìle _greases_ the stairs as Drufi basically crashes into the sea of thugs like a battering ram, forcing herself deeper into it towards the railing around the opening in the middle. Sìle comes dashing in as well to part some of the crowd, allowing Shiver to break through. With most thugs wanting to keep her away from the sides, she finds she has space to get a running start, now or never. She leaps, grabs rigging, and swings through the air, far above the ground floor deep below. The yuan-ti's eyes grow wider at the sight, people on all three floors watching what is going on with no shortage of surprise. Shiver sees people climbing up ropes and ladders, trying to get up. Coming down, Shiver just clears the railing on the opposite side. The yuan-ti gets out of the way as Shiver lands on and smashes a table, wood and cups and coins and plates and chairs getting scattered to the floor.

The yuan-ti's entourage reacts immediately, the parts more meant for the leader's entertainment making space, but at the same time apparently looking forward to a spectacle. The combatant parts begin moving in, only for the yuan-ti to wave them off. "Vell vell vell, no pushover, are we? Time to end zis little game, perzonally." Spreading her arms, a thug takes off her lavish overcoat, revealing close-fitting leathery clothes on a sinewy body beneath. Raising her bejeweled hands, the yuan-ti puts up fists. "Better make zis quick, your friends look like zey are ztruggling." And waving her fingers for Shiver to make her move, as Drufi and Sìle fight off thugs on the other side of the chasm, back to back.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shiver's turn. She is at a total of 41 nonlethal and 5 lethal damage. Drufi and Sìle took a beating getting Shiver to the railing and are now under heavy attack.

----------


## MikelaC1

We can do this the hard way or the easy way. As much as it would please me to pound your face in, I have bigger issues to deal with. Just give me back my circlet and I leave peacefully, no hard feelings. Force me to fight you and you will regret the condition I leave you in. 

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d20+18)[*27*] its more diplomacy than intimidate but there is an implied threat there so.

----------


## Ridai

"Oh, coming in here and ztart trouble, and now you vant to talk? Sure, ve can talk."

A beringed fist snaps forward and clogs Shiver in the jaw for *12 nonlethal damage*. Weaving back out of immediately arm's reach again, the yuan-ti grins as her entourage cheers for her and mocks Shiver, the leader spreading her arms in the usual gesture of "come at me if you're 'ard enough".

On the other side, Drufi and Sìle are leading a hard fight, taking their fair share of bruises while dishing out and crowd controlling as much as they can. The leader's display is thus underlined by Drufi picking up a brawny lady and ramming her through the crowd and the railing, causing a couple of thugs to tumble downwards, getting themselves entangled in the thicket of ropes and knocking some climbers down.

(Shiver's turn)

----------


## MikelaC1

The yuan-ti has miscalculated, jumping out of the reach out of a human, but Shiver is a giantess with reach as well. She slugs the yuan-ti twice to make a point, while looking around for anything that would make for a good improvised weapon

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d20+15)[*25*] punch & (1d6)[*2*] damage
(1d20+10)[*23*] punch & (1d6)[*4*] damage

----------


## Ridai

(You still add your Strength bonus to your damage, so that is 22 damage)

After the cheapshot of the leader, Shiver's fists connecting wipes the smile off the yuan-ti's face as she stumbles back and into a table, causing mugs to spill and plates to clatter. No one expected this sort of force, so there is surprise in the crowd, but also sentiments to the effect of "get her!". Already, the beginnings of a black eye are forming as the yuan-ti collects herself again, grabbing a mug and drinking from it, before suddenly splashing the contents in Shiver's face, followed by throwing the mug at her head, followed by kicking Shiver in the stomach for *14 nonlethal damage* before ducking and weaving back further, now knowing Shiver's reach. The crowd cheers, the yuan-ti seems more on-guard now.

On the other side of the tavern, there is a small heap of prone people, but with all the thugs around, Drufi and Sìle are still busy just keeping their small zone of control, the latter trying to misdirect attacks aimed at Drufi's back, while the giantess at one point pulls a guy of Sìle's back and throws him into the crowd. Both have next to no space left, right up against the railing, having to fend off attackers from below as well.

(Shiver's turn. If you need some ideas for environmental objects nearby, there are tables, chairs, mugs, coins, plates, knives, forks, spoons, other people, parts of the railing... a champion's belt?)

----------


## MikelaC1

Without warning, Shiver snatches up a table, holding by the legs and charging forward with the table top in front of her, using it as both a shield and a battering ram/bash weapon. HERE COMES THE BULLDOZER!!!

(No idea of what to roll here)

----------


## Ridai

We jump an undefined amount of time into the future. Once all the chaos has been cleaned up, there is a place meant only for the hardest of the hardest. To go there is to tempt fate. A place of legend, a legend spoken of in hushed voices.

The Table of the Bulldozer, with the imprint of a yuan-ti's face.

Back in the present, people get a first-hand experience with just how fast a frost giantess in human guise and a table can be. Eyes and mouths open wide everywhere, the yuan-ti thought herself ready, but she knew nothing. _Nothing!_

The table connects solidly with her face and she is bodily launched through the air with a nice, wonderful spin, crashing into another table, a couple of people, a chair or two, everything clattering and breaking and whatnot. As collateral damage, a few thugs are sent down into the tangle of ropes. The leader is out cold, on a bed of wreckage and underlings.

The brawl ends almost in an instant as people realize what just happened. This single moment really drives home for everyone present that they are way, way out of their league. Thugs also retreat away from Drufi and Sìle (Drufi gives good push for good measure). Shiver can take her prize, her circlet. And if she wants, the yuan-ti has some fancy magically resizing boots!

Some of the leader's entertainment don't miss a beat, Shiver finding herself flanked by buxom company. "You are sooo powerful, so much more powerful than that bitch." "How about your very own gang? And all the perks that come with it..."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Man. The timeliest of crits. Bravo!

And thus, Shiver retrieves her circlet. It is a Circlet of Charima +2, combined with a Circlet of Persuasion.

And if she wants them, Shiver can also get Boots of Striding and Springing.

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver gently disengages herself from the entertainment While your offer is intriguing, I have a mission that will take up all of my time. I just came back to claim what is mine. Why dont you take charge of the gang? I can cow the rest of the group off the bat if you want.

She carefully puts the circlet on her head, hoping that some more of her memories return, but even if they dont, glad that she has her precious semi-crown back. 

She motions to Sile and the yuan-ti. Can you heal her up to consciousness? If she can, she bends over the beast and says  You should have taken the easy way. Now you lose not only the circlet, but also your boots and your gang, seeing as no one is going to respect you any more.

She looks up at the assorted thugs. Wendy is in charge now, any objections? *Spoiler: Intimidate*
Show

(1d20+22)[*34*]
 I didnt think so

She sets her impromptu bulldozer table in the middle of the room. This stays here, from now on, its the table of honor for the highest paying guests.  She looks to Drufi, Sile and Sirac Take whatever coinage you want.

----------


## Ridai

"Huh?!" goes Wendy, and "Hey, what about me?!" goes Sandy.

Putting on the circlet, Shiver immediately feels more sure of herself, all of her following words flowing more easily still and shaped just that little bit better. Everyone around her immediately notices the change as Shiver becomes even more of a presence, with her beauty also easily in the supernatural reaches by now. A few memories re-emerge, recognizing the road south, past Neverwinter. She consults a map, the one Beldora gave her, checking her route to Daggerford again, where she would meet her friend, Morwen. The one who likely sent her the flying tower more recently. She is the destination of her quest. The last bit of resurfaced memory is that Shiver reaches a crossing and begins to head east onto the Triboar Trail.

Sìle makes her way to Shiver, clearly winded and with her share of bruises, but nonetheless maintaining her countenance in the face of her mistresses. Shiver notes a change in Drufi's behavior as she pushes a thug or two away if she deems they are getting too close to Sìle.

Sìle nods to Shiver's request and restores consciousness to the yuan-ti, though it takes a moment or two, given how much of a wallop she just suffered. The yuan-ti, her everything aching, grumbles under her breath, not wanting to meet Shiver's breath, and the whole gang not wanting to oppose the secret giantess when Wendy (freaking _Wendy!)_ is named new leader just rubs salt in the wound, the snake lady slinking away with shame.

As the gang does their very best to make a big show out of accepting Wendy as the new leader, she is held high, with impromptu cheers and such breaking out, Wendy still very confused (if in a positive way?) and Sandy still very salty but trying to hide it. Sìle declines taking coinage, Sirac seems unsure about doing so, whereas Drufi sees this, picks a table, snips away any nonvaluables, puts a sack on one end, and then just dumps everything on that table into the sack. It's not a tremendous amount, but it is certainly a bit of weight in the bag.

No one even thinks about possible opposing Shiver, and the non-gang-members in the establishment got their entertainment out of it, raising mugs, but many eyes just glued to her in disbelief at her beauty.

*"Let's get out of here,"* Drufi says, still doing her part to make sure no one gets any funny ideas about getting too close to Sìle, who seems grateful. Drufi has never been a fan of acknowledging bruises and wounds in front of a crowd unless it marks a great deed. Let them think they are as close to invincible as one can be.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Do you have any other things you want to do in Luskan, or would you like to skip to the next morning? Sìle will heal all wounds suffered.

----------


## MikelaC1

Sandy, you're her #1 lieutenant and second in command That ought to smooth things over.

Yes we are done here

----------


## Ridai

"Damn right I am!" Sandy says, dramatically crossing her arms and raising her chin as the gang pivots to include her in the cheering.

Leaving the tavern, the group gets food, gets patched up by Sìle, and call it a day.

At the crack of dawn, they arrive at the dock the next day, where Nisha is already waiting for them, leaning against the ship's railing.

"There you are? Had a fun night out on the town, I heard?" she says, grinning. "We'll get going right away, so now's the time for tearful goodbyes!"

Sirac turns to the group. "Thank you for, you know, saving my life. I'll do my best to keep the frost giants on the wrong trail as long as I can." He looks to Shiver. "I hope you will find who you are looking for."

Sìle gives Sirac a quick hug, telling him to keep his chin up. Drufi just gives him a heavy-looking pouch without further comment.

"I'll take good care of our sweetheart. Give me a call when you become the queen of the frost giants!" Nisha cheerfully adds.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Still got business in Luskan or does Shiver move on?

----------


## MikelaC1

I was hoping to get a few more answers here, but at least we have Sirac on the seas. Lets move on

----------


## Ridai

The group makes their way further south on the ethereal mounts (which Sìle offers to style however the giantesses see fit, as long as they are still roughly horse-sized and quadrupedal. The ride is a bit livelier than before, Drufi and Sìle getting along better, so the three of them chat freely as the landscape whips past them. They make good time, the journey just so much faster and easier than the first time around. The road is not that far from the seaside cliffs, high above the rocky shore below. Shiver knows the next notable town on the way, Port Llast. When she was last there, she heard how the lone port between Neverwinter and Luskan has a violent history, having been subjected to many hardships, from being plundered by pirates, enslaved by vile cults, set fire to, overrun by sahuagin, even raided by drow. But each time, it bounced back eventually, and when Shiver was there, it showed a new prosperity, its people a hardy one. So by the late afternoon, the road very gently, very slowly begins to dip lower, as it leads to the place where the cliffside has a deep gap leading to a sandy beach, where Port Llast has been built.

A thick fog has rolled in this time of day, drastically reducing visibility. However, even with the low sun and the hindered view, from their higher vantage point, they can vaguely make out the silhouettes of the harbor town, as well as the sign of fire. Abnormally placed fire. They hear faint, distant shouts in the giant tongue. And in the harbor, the silhouette of a massive ship. A frost giant dragonboat.

*"Raid,"* Drufi notes, more for Sìle's benefit, since she knows Shiver knows this as well. There is no formal size for a raid party, it consists out of however many decide to go raid or that are sent out by the jarl. The bad news is that there could be anything between ten to twenty frost giants in Port Llast. The good news is the terrible visibility and lack of coordination on the frost giant side could mean it is unlikely to encounter more than one or two giants at a time. Just as it is unlikely any of the giants know the three of them are near the town.

----------


## MikelaC1

Are you  good at guerilla tactics? We need to pick them off, one or two at a time and be quiet about doing it. Sile, can you aid us with ways to keep quiet?

----------


## Ridai

"I can help with ambushes, but not with keeping a fight quiet. However, if the giants are spread out, with everything that is going on, the sound might not carry that far, and we could be gone again before anyone comes to check."

*"How do you want to tackle this? Can pick where we enter the town. Sweep to take 'em out? Make for the ship?"* Drufi asks.

(Due to the fog, everything beyond 60ft has total concealment once you are in town.)

----------


## MikelaC1

We go in and try to be quiet, take them out one or two at a time, to make sure we dont get overwhelmed by numbers. Hopefully we have enough of them dropped before they realize whats going on to mount a resistance. The ship would allow them to send a bunch of them at us at once and Im not even sure its a useful target for us. We're only doing this to enhance the legend of the two good frost giantesses with their human partner after all.

----------


## MikelaC1

With that said, Shiver assumes her giantess size, draws her sword and starts to move into the fog.

----------


## Ridai

Drufi nods, changing her size and drawing her axe. Sìle flies up a little, asking "Mistress Drufi, may I share your stealth talents with Mistress Slissht and myself?" Drufi looks a little confused at this. She knows some of Sìle's peculiar talents by now, but not this one. *"You can do that?"* Sìle simply nods, to which Drufi motions for the human to go ahead.

Shiver soon after experiences what it feels like for Drufi to stalk through fields of snow and icy forests, unhindered by her massive size, with smooth, even motions evoking the feeling of feline grace. Drufi is surprised to see the effects so obviously and immediately on Shiver, but she soon gets going to get on with their task at hand. Sìle also infuses the giantesses with magic, shielding them from harm.

It is an easy task to clamber over the wall under the cover of the fog. No one seems to man the walls anymore, and inside Port Llast, the damage the giants wrought is obvious. Bodies of citizens squashed and cloven on the street, waggons smashed and overturned, some homes torn open and ransacked. They spot no non-giants on the streets, the survivors likely hiding in their homes or wherever they could.

It does not take long to find their first targets. The frost giants do not care even a little about keeping quiet, so their heavy steps and their voices allow the silent huntresses to close in on them with ease. Still in the rough vicinity of the gate, two male frost giants are collecting abandoned barrels, presumably filled with drink or other supplies, human-sized corpses strewn about. Shiver and Drufi managed to get close, within move-and-attack distance. Drufi tenses for the upcoming fight, knowing they will need to push their advantage against the frost giants' superior reach and strength, whether or not they themselves are formidable as well.

In accordance with Shiver's wishes, Sìle does not draw on her more destructive spells, instead doing a quick incantation, causing a burst of golden glitter between the giants, both of them soon pawing at their eyes while swearing.

(Shiver's turn. Due to Sìle's magic, both Shiver's and Drufi's armor bonus to AC increases by +2, while also receiving a +3 deflection bonus to AC for the length of their operation in Port Llast. Both giants are blind and thus can't make attacks of opportunity for Shiver getting into attack range. I will use this fight to extrapolate a few more encounters after this, since it would take a long while to run every single encounter and a lot of them going down more or less the same, instead focusing on the more different ones ahead. If this fight goes well, the ones after this will do as well.)

----------


## MikelaC1

For now, Shiver holds off on activating her rage, knowing that it leaves her in a weakened state when it wears off. Instead. she relies on speed and power, attacking quickly with her greatsword twice before the males are even aware she is there.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d20+18)[*28*] attack & (3d6+16)[*34*] damage
(1d20+13)[*30*] attack & (3d6+16)[*28*] damage

----------


## Ridai

The frost giantesses rush the males in unison. There is a time for each warrior claiming their own targets and kills, but Drufi judges this to not be one of those times, so she goes for the same giant as Shiver, while Sìle intuitively follows their lead. Sìle sends a small orb of fire, searing the male, before he is viciously cut down by the giantesses. They might be diminished in height and strength from their prime, but evidently, even their current state is more than enough to fell one of their own. The remaining male flails his sword in Shiver's and Drufi's direction, but fails miserably at even remotely hitting either.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shiver's turn. The remaining male just completely failed his miss chances and attack rolls. Holy moly the damage output of Shiver and Drufi. Shiver did almost half of the frost giant's HP in damage, Drufi was not far behind. Sìle basically only had to contribute the last sliver to finish the giant off. I honestly wasn't too sure how facing frost giants at this point would pan out, but evidently, it is working out great.

Also, question: if Shiver encounters a female raider in Port Llast, does this change anything for her in terms of how she deals with her?

----------


## MikelaC1

*Spoiler: Females*
Show

As far as Shiver is concerned, any female in the raiding party has thrown in their lot with Storvald and is the enemy. Unless they do something to show a different allegiance and not just when faced with Shiver's blade.


Shiver keeps going, once again her blade swings twice, aiming to take down a second giant before he can raise an alarm

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d20+18)[*33*] attack & (3d6+16)[*27*] damage
1d20+13[/roll] attack & (3d6+16)[*29*] damage

----------


## MikelaC1

*Spoiler: Botched attack roll*
Show

(1d20+13)[*21*]
ten characters

----------


## Ridai

Sword and axe swing, Drufi putting extra power behind her strikes. Where one may have left openings, the other steps right in, causing a barrage of attacks as oppressive as catching a target in a pincer maneuver. Shiver and Drufi know each other's fighting style in and out from the many, many sparring duels together, Drufi perhaps the only woman of the clan who almost managed to beat Shiver on occasion. Facing Shiver in single combat was already a big ask, often more a rite of passage to get demolished by her, or to set someone's head straight. Facing Shiver and Drufi was downright terrifying, and at the height of their power, hardly anyone dared to. Not since they thoroughly dominated in the last inter-clan melee.

As such, the blinded frost giant stands no chance, soon collapsing in a pile of gore. What valuables the males had is quickly taken, and under Drufi's and Sìle's guidance, they disappear back into the fog. A human girl watched the scene from her hideout, her eyes wide and full of hope as the giantesses and their human companion swept in deliver swift retribution on the raiders, only to head back into the mists to stalk new prey, like beautiful avenging angels.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Please give me a Move Silently check. You effectively have Drufi's 11 ranks, and also receive a +4 from Sìle aiding, so a total modifier of +16. This will determine how many of the less remarkable raiders the group is able to take out before things will get loud.

Shiver notices that as long as a target is threatened by her and Drufi at the same time, the target counts as flanked.

Well, I given how easily Shiver and Drufi are able to tear apart frost giants, it seems like Shiver will grow her glory faster than anticipated. And what a wrecking machine she will be at full strength and beyond.

----------


## MikelaC1

Just to let you know, with the Ordnng down, not only do I have intention of upending Storvald's reign, I would like to see frost giants in general supplant fire giants as third in rank and if we get really lucky, maybe even the clouds

With that said, Shiver leads the way, just as silent and deadly as Drufi

*Spoiler: Move Silently*
Show

(d20+16)[*32*]

----------


## Ridai

Drufi casts a look to Shiver. Still crazy to think the Ordning is no more. *"First we need to get you on the throne. When you emerge from the flood of clansmen wishing to be your mate and endured the skalds' songs of your lineage, we can talk the rest."* 

The giantesses and their human companion stalk the foggy streets, and their efforts are fruitful indeed. Five times they encounter giants in the streets, three pairs, two individuals, some of them female and very much onboard with Storvald, as might makes right in their minds. Five times, the frightened people of Port Llast who manage to observe what happens see the women who will eventually become known as the avenging angels of Port Llast leave their opponents dead in the street before sinking back into the fog. As they go about their business, Shiver and Drufi begin to put together that this is indeed a raid coming from their clan, a mixture of "original" clansmen and parts of the clans that have been absorbed into its now massive size. By her estimation of raid logistics and there being only one dragonboat, Shiver would say they cut the strength of the raid roughly in half, give or take.

Their sweep brings them closer to the harbor where Shiver sees an... unusual sight. They once again find frost giants, three of them this time. An imposing male wearing furs and trinkets identifying him as a shaman, laughing as he watches a subordinate female torment a smaller, thinner male without any sort of armor trying to load stolen goods onto a large waggon were it not for the female kicking him to the floor over and over. Such a sight is not like anything Shiver remembers from her clan where most males seek to make females subservient as the "weaker" gender as opposed to most frost giant clans. Drufi is heard sighing quietly:

*"Right, you don't know this yet. While you were away and Storvald took over more clans, the views he imposed on the clan became more drastic. Beyond conditioning women to become servants of men, he also created clear enemies. Other clans are to be subjugated, small folk to be enslaved or squashed, dragons even moreso. He got into people's heads, focusing their hate on those. But he also wants to create a supreme race for the new age. So another enemy he created were men that do not fit Storvald's ideals."* She gestures to the weaker male getting kicked on the floor. Shiver remembers him asking her or Drufi for training to defend his family, and that she has barely ever won a duel. *"That is Kassun, now an 'omega' of the clan. His particular crimes are that he was born weaker and less aggressive than most males. Every other clan would have had a place for someone unfit for raids as a protector of homes and to raise children. With women gradually pushed to be that, the 'omegas' are basically slaves with no rights. Claimed to be a reminder of weakness to be avoided and abhorred, and an opportunity for men but especially women to vent their frustrations. It has proven successful so far, several women having been basically brainwashed or convinced into following Storvald's way."* A short pause. *"In the few months you were gone, maybe three to four of those boys and men were battered to death each month, sometimes by accident, sometimes on purpose."* Outside of special circumstances, a normal-sized clan losing that many people each month without any sort of raids or battles going on would be alarming. Needless to say, if there is a fight, Shiver doubts Kassun would fight her.

Looking at the scenery, a few opportunities are available. A front assault is easily doable, the female being the closest target, with the way to the shaman obstructed by the other two giants and the wagon. In human size, Shiver and/or Drufi could climb onto nearby roofs and begin their attack from above by jumping down in giant size. Lure some of them away via trickery. Or something else entirely.

Shiver's experience also tells her that while small folk shamans usually face trade-offs, their magic making them lesser combatants, this is rarely the case with giants. The shaman likely is basically a frost giant+, able to fight like at least an average specimen of his race while also having access to runic magic.

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver pulls her group back behind a corner and motions for Drufi to ready her weapon. She points at Sile cry out weakly for help, like you are on your last legs. One or two of them will come looking to have some fun, instead they will find Drufi and I.

----------


## Ridai

Drufi readies as Sìle nods. Her sure, even, and full voice is soon replaced by a strained, wavering, and desperate one. "Help... someone... anyone... please, help me... please... can anyone... hear me...?" And if Shiver didn't know what was going on, she would not recognize Sìle and assume this was someone on the brink of death. Soon enough, they hear heavy footsteps. They cannot see who is coming, but Sìle continues for a little moment, before faking a startle sound, as if having noticed the giant having heard her and trying to be silent, just to sell it a little more.

The shaman rounds the corner.

Time to spring the trap.

----------


## MikelaC1

_The shaman_ Shiver thinks, _how perfect_ She had worried about the shaman casting spells while the underlings kept her at bay, now they get him undefended. Her sword cuts with deadly force, timing with Drufi for maximum effect. 

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

(1d20+18)[*32*] attack & (3d6+16)[*22*] damage
(1d20+13)[*26*] attack & (3d6+16)[*30*] damage


EDIT: didnt add flanking bonus, so +2 on both of those rolls

----------


## Ridai

In unison, Shiver and Drufi begin their assault as they have multiple times in recent history, which always led to a dead giant on the floor. But this time, a lot of things happen at once. Their strikes connect, but at the same time, Shiver sees an _ise_ rune flash and a burst of ice and snow break forth from the shaman's form, halting their weapons before throwing the giantesses back several meters, the two of them crushing an overturned cart and a few barrels.

The shaman uses the moment of surprise to step forward and use his reach to snatch Sìle before she can finish casting her spell, his hand easily grasping the entirety of her head and upper torso, the human woman trying to free herself from the crushing grip.

And finally, there is a muted flash up above the deep fog, and the next moment, lightning strikes down upon Shiver and Drufi.

The giantesses have found a more formidable foe this time, but not an invulnerable one, as evidenced by the blood on their blades. The shaman may have lessened the harm brought upon him with this armor of ice he is now wearing, but not avoided it. The sudden lightning strike will most likely have alerted the rest of the frost giants, though it may still take a while for them to check what happened.

The frost giant female, however, comes rushing around the corner, putting herself between the shaman and the giantesses, slashing once at Shiver, but it goes wide. There is a flash of recognition, seeing the exemplar of their clan's women and her second, causing a moment of hesitation.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Please roll a Reflex save vs DC 17 or take *46 electricity damage* (save halves). Drufi failed her save and since she lacks the barbarian d12 HDs and doesn't have as much Constitution as Shiver, she is at about 60% HP.

Shiver's turn. Shiver and Drufi are now 30ft away from the shaman, and 15ft away from the female frost giant who is standing between the shaman and the giantesses, putting her just outside Shiver's and Drufi's reach (before moving or a 5ft step, that is) while they are within her 15ft reach. To Shiver's left are a row of houses, to her right is the rest of the street's width, barely enough to get by a full-size frost giant. Sìle is grabbed by the shaman, rendering her unable to use verbal or somatic spell components at the moment and inflicting crushing damage on her every round she continues to be grabbed.

----------


## MikelaC1

*Spoiler: REF*
Show

(1d20+5)[*15*]

_Damn finger wigglers and their magical defenses...and now she has to get through this stupid mewling female._
She roars at her opponent in an attempt to intimidate her
*YES, YOU KNOW WHO I AM, RUN WHILE YOU STILL HAVE THE CHANCE*
*Spoiler: Intimidate*
Show

(1d20+22)[*33*]

Before slashing at her twice
*Spoiler: Attacks*
Show

(1d20+20)[*21*] attack & (3d6+16)[*28*] damage
(1d20+15)[*18*] attack & (3d6+16)[*29*] damage
flanking bonus is included


welp, that was a round of pissy rolls all over

----------


## Ridai

While Shiver's attacks do not find purchase in frost giant flesh, her female opponent is shaken regardless. She is one of their clan, meaning at least once, she has been utterly trounced in a duel against Shiver and has watched the very same happen to many, many others. Now she is stuck between her superior and a living legend, and her earlier sadistic bluster with which she tormented someone weaker than herself seems to just evaporate.

Drufi uses the opening to shift around the female opponent, using a dead angle and perhaps a good portion of luck to prevent the shaman from trying to swing at her for merely closing in. The shaman, thinking an attack is incoming, raises his hand to defend against it. The one strangling and crushing Sìle. _Try and attack me, see if you are willing to go through your little friend for me._ What he wasn't prepared for is Drufi yanking his meaty thumb back, pulling Sìle out of his grip almost like a ragdoll.

Shiver's servant-sorceress gasps for air as is set onto the ground roughly (not out of neglect, there just is no time for niceties right now), but with the first gulp of air and lungs no longer being crushed, she sends a tiny bead of light into the air directly above the combatants. There is one thing frost giants hate, or perhaps, fear. Fire.

The bead erupts into a roaring ball of fire in the air, mere feet above Shiver's and Drufi's heads, but very much engulfing those of the shaman and the female. Or at least trying to, both giants managing to duck and avoid the worst of it, but not even remotely escaping unharmed. The shaman's magic ice armor has been melted off of him.

The female screams, her frost giant nature intensifying the searing pain, stumbling. The shaman casts a disgusted look at her. "Pathetic," he says in the giant tongue and simply kicks her, making her stumble towards Shiver, who simply dodges. Now Shiver's path is no longer obstructed.

Angry at the insolence of these women, but especially the damn human, the shaman points his hand to the sky again, calling down another lightning strike, this time centered on Sìle. However, Drufi and Sìle are prepared, getting out of the way, avoiding the worst. Shiver is too far away to be in any danger of the attack.

*"Godsdamned bastard,"* Drufi snarls, leveling her axe against the shaman, wordlessly inviting Drufi to mess him up with her as she bodily shields Sìle.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Due to Shiver's intimidation, the female didn't try to AoO Drufi. Drufi used an ability to avoid AoOs from the shaman and succeeded in an opposed grapple check to free Sìle. Sìle in turn used her metamagic reductions, especially for _fireball_, to cast an empowered fireball at the two giant enemies, who both rolled just _astoundingly well_, making their saves, each taking 42 damage due to the frost giant vulnerability to fire. Drufi and Sìle both made their saves against the lightning strike. Due to the fireball and the intimidation, the female frost giant is effectively out of the fight, though very much alive.

Shiver's turn, 104/150 HP. Drufi and Sìle are below half max HP. The shaman is moderately wounded and no longer shielded by ice. The female has light to moderate wounds, currently on the floor and out of Shiver's way.

----------


## MikelaC1

With the shaman's attention focused on Drufi, Shiver takes the opportunity to come at his side. She passes on making her usual roaring challenge, hoping to catch him totally off guard, with his focus elsewhere.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d20+20)[*25*] attack & (3d6+16)[*21*] damage
(1d20+15)[*25*] attack & (3d6+16)[*21*] damage

----------


## Ridai

Fog swirling around Shiver's dashing form as she closes in, Drufi already beginning her attack to open the shaman up for Shiver, hammering her axe into him. The shaman tries to once again get the women off of him with his ice rune magic, but Shiver is too fast, too powerful, cutting and crushing right through the forming ace and through the shaman himself. The ground shakes as he tumbles to the ground, dead.

Sìle picks herself up off the ground, taking a deep breath to steady herself again. "Please excuse the sloppy conduct of mine."

The female is still on the ground, groaning because of the fireball's aftereffects. At the corner where Shiver executed her ambush not long ago, Kassun peers around the corner, holding his side where he was kicked and looking smaller than he is, hunched from the pain as his posture is. Getting a closer look, Shiver sees plenty of signs of physical abuse, malnutrition, sleep deprivation, a collar with spikes pointing inwards, and severe slurs both carved and tattoo'd in his skin.

"I-If you want to fight the others, g-go to the harbor, Lady S-Slissht," he says in the Giant tongue, voice trembling from pain, and a certain fear as he is, right now, more or less committing treason by helping Shiver and Drufi. "Th-the ship's mostly unguarded, only two w-winter wolves are there, their howl will lure the others a-and they can only come from one direction there, n-not from everywhere like... like here."

Shiver knows the clan, like many frost giant clans, keeps a bunch of winter wolves as pets and attack dogs. Far more resilient than normal wolves and their additional lethality harmless to the cold-immune giants, they are an ideal fit, especially to take on raids. Sìle wordlessly lets Shiver know she detects no deception from the frost giant slave.

"Please don't kill her," Kassun also says, pointing to the scared female. "she... she doesn't know what she's doing. The jarl's... he's like a devil, whipping people into a frenzy."

----------


## MikelaC1

No apologies needed, the shaman had a few more defenses up than even I expected. But if you can spare a little curing for all of us, that would really be helpful She drags the quivering frost giantess next to the male. You are both free now, but I dont want to hear any more stories of maltreatment and believe me, I'll know if it happens. Storvald's reign is about to come to an end, so be ready for a new way of doing things.
She waits for whatever healing Sile can spare and then makes ready to head to the boat. Time to tame a few puppies

----------


## Ridai

"Yes, of course, right away," Sìle says, beginning to administer healing to the giants. Shiver and Drufi feel their wounds close and the warm, pleasant feeling of Sìle's healing magics. The male (now former) slave sees a fair bit of his bruises disappear, as well as the many tattoos and scars, while the female giant won't have to fear burn scars. The latter meekly assures Shiver that it will not happen again and thanks her for her mercy. "I regret to inform you that your growing stamina reserves are becoming somewhat taxing to heal. I will look into additional healing methods," Sìle mentions.

The male wants to say something as well, but like the others, he hears the distant calls of frost giants in the fog, so it appears he decides whatever it is can wait, gesturing for the heroines to go.

With the big confrontation not too far away now, Shiver and her group head back into the fog, hearing several frost giant voices from elsewhere in Port Llast, seeking to converge on where they saw fire and lightning. The fog makes pinpointing locations and distances difficult.

Soon, they reach the waterline. Vague outlines of wrecks are seen in the water, but most importantly the massive shape of the frost giant ship, not so much having been tied to a pier or having anchored themselves in place, rather having aground on what is left of two human ships. As is usually the case, the giants did not bother with a gangplank, tall enough to simply stand in the water of the harbor and not bothered by the cold. On the edge of vision, they see puffs of cold on the deck, most likely belonging to the winter wolves.

----------


## MikelaC1

We will need to look into getting you a wand or whatever else it is that the finger wigglers use to extend their resources, since we are just going to get stronger as we go along. That, or add a 4th member to our merry band, one whose talents are fully devoted to healing. 

Shiver leads the way to the ship and once she sees it, motions to Drufi that they will board the same way as the giants disembarked. She swings Sile up on her shoulders as if she were a child watching a parade on a parents shoulders

----------


## Ridai

"A supply of wands may bankrupt you given your prodigious stamina now, moreso as you become stronger. I may have options available to me to satisfy your need for healing, but we should discuss this after dealing with the raiders."

The water is deep for Shiver and Drufi, lacking the full height of the frost giants, so they are in to almost their necks. Nevertheless, they make it to the massive dragonboat, looking bigger than what Shiver is used to due to her current size, and the giantesses pull themselves aboard. They see the two guarding canines, massive wolves the size of horses, with snow-white pelts, ice-blue eyes, and frosty breaths visible with every exhale, able to speak Common and Giant and far, far more intelligent than a common animal. They are on their feet, looking to the giantesses, sniffing the air. There is something defensive in their posture, and they do some growling, but there are also some curious head-tilts.

*"Slissht?"* one of the winter wolves asks, the other *"Drufi?"*, both confused to see them here. The first speaks again. *"Is that a new slave?"* snout pointing to Sìle who by now is back on her own feet, along with a growl, confirming their defensiveness is because they don't know her. The second speaks: *"Why do you smell like giant blood?"*

Shiver can also see two frost giant women, chained to the deck and clad in barely anything. If she had to guess, they are the kind of women subjugated by Storvald's followers and deemed unfit for actually participating in raids, for whatever reason, the ones towards the bottom of the pecking order of the clan's women. They may or may not have it as bad as the omega-males, but "not as bad" may be very small comfort in this case.

----------


## MikelaC1

Slissht had always had a way with the dragons of the clan, often a couple of cows would go missing, they had been spirited away by Slissht to give to them, and she was the only one who didnt beat them until they cowered. The wolves were not quite the same, she didnt feed them but her treatment of them was certainly better than the jarl and his lieutenants. 
Echo, Slider, its good to see you after so long she ruffles the fur on their necks You smell our blood, some of those stupid city folk put up a bit of a fight. And a bit of others when we helped bandage them. Has anything happened here?

----------


## Ridai

(Normally, I'd ask for a Bluff check, but Shiver has so much Charisma and Sìle is sharing her Bluff ranks and the winter wolves really aren't great at Sense Motive. It would be kind of silly to ask for it.)

Echo and Slider nuzzle into Shiver's hand a bit. *"Some loot was brought back."* and *"We saw lightning and fire in the town."*

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver continues to pet the two wolves. How many more of you were brought, and how many warriors?

----------


## Ridai

Drufi has moved up as well, wordlessly greeting the winter wolves with pets of her own. Winter wolves are vicious, often merciless creatures, but they recognize the giantesses as stronger than them. And as ones who treat them better than most.

Echo says *"We are the only wolves."*, to which Slider adds *"Twenty warriors and a shaman."* Putting the number of still living warriors (not counting the female that surrendered) at 9.

Somewhere in the fog, in the direction of the rest of town, they hear distant shouts. Drufi gives a look indicating the other giants are coming closer, thus heading to the harbor.

Echo asks *"Why did you come here?"* There is no suspicion in the question, rather curiosity.

----------


## MikelaC1

We are taking over this mission...or rather, stopping it. We ae bringing in a new era of giant behavior, one that sees less violence and more prosperity. More meat for wolves too. You can be a part of this. Does that sound good to you?

----------


## Ridai

The wolves fall quiet, just enigmatic stares examining Shiver and Drufi, like they are wont to do when they size someone up. Moments pass, during which the chained female frost giants look to Shiver and Drufi after what Shiver just said, not daring to speak, but wondering if Shiver means it... and if she can actually pull this off. In the fog, they hear the frost giants drawing slowly closer to the harbor, their search for the perpetrators elsewhere having left them empty-handed save for the corpses of the other raiders.

Echo eventually speaks for both wolves. *"Yes."*

----------


## MikelaC1

Sile, is there any magic you can use that would blast the ships we are wedged between so that we could float free? That way, we could bombard the other giants as they try to board us.

----------


## Ridai

Sìle looks to the wreckage, then nods. "I believe so. However, it will immediately draw the raiders, so please ready yourselves."

She floats upwards a few feet. Shiver and Drufi watch as she weaves a fireball between her hands, launching one at the wreckage to the left, one to the right. The already badly damaged wrecks are blasted apart by the bombardment, providing enough of a push to have the giant ship drift away, the shoreline no longer visible in the fog from the railing. Naturally, the explosions are immediately answered by giant shouts, and in the fog, they can hear the heavy running footsteps of the raiders. Whether on purpose or by accident, they come at the ship from multiple angles, and soon, Shiver can see giant forms leaping through the air, landing in the water reaching up to their bellies, weapons in hand, war cries on their lips. 

Echo and Slider are ready, baring their fangs and growling. Drufi has her axe and boulders ready. Sìle's hands are burning with magical fire as she floats in the air, her dress billowing in an unfelt wind. And at the center of it all, their leader, Shiver, the harbinger of a new age for the frost giants. All of them feel suffused by Sìle's magic, making their reactions and motions faster.

_Mistress Slissht, do you wish for me to go all-out? It will come at temporary cost to my body, but for you and Mistress Drufi, I will gladly do it._ Shiver can feel Sìle's voice, filled with deep love and devotion for Shiver and Drufi.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shiver's turn. Shiver and Drufi basically have a supply of boulders they can simply throw, no need for extra actions to pick them up or anything, so you can do full attacks with the rock throws. As a reminder, everyone in the fight can see up to 60ft before the fog becomes too thick, and from the edge of the ship, the shoreline is no longer visible. Shiver and Drufi have a few rounds of prep time before the raiders begin the assault. Sìle _hastes_ everyone right as the fight begins.

There are currently three visible frost giants in the water. Full-size frost giants treat the water as difficult terrain, which also means they can't run or charge while in the water. Due to their movement speed and reach, they will need to spend at least one round in the water before they can try to pull themselves aboard, might be more depending on wreckage or other circumstances, but one round is the most common. More giants will come into visibility range each round, but the number can change.

*Important note:* You have a choice to make. Sìle has Arcane Thesis for _fireball_, but can also go beyond the normal limits for metamagic by temporarily burning her own physical ability scores. This will let her put out a lot more damage and make the fight easier, but she will need some time to recover after the fight. If you want the fight to be harder or to go for maximum martial glory, tell Sìle to not go all-out or focus more on support.

Shiver can also choose whether she wants to protect the two chained frost giantess slaves or make them join the fight.

----------


## MikelaC1

Dont kill yourself. Just give us your normal support level and we will take things from there.

Slissht gathers up boulders and starts tossing at the targets she sees, the haste allowing her to toss 3 rocks per round

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d20+8)[*20*] attack & (1d6+8)[*14*] damage
(1d20+8)[*20*] attack & (1d6+8)[*14*] damage
(1d20+3)[*22*] attack & (1d6+8)[*14*] damage

(1d20+8)[*17*] attack & (1d6+8)[*13*] damage
(1d20+8)[*18*] attack & (1d6+8)[*10*] damage
(1d20+3)[*4*] attack & (1d6+8)[*9*] damage

(1d20+8)[*26*] attack & (1d6+8)[*11*] damage
(1d20+8)[*23*] attack & (1d6+8)[*11*] damage
(1d20+3)[*7*] attack & (1d6+8)[*9*] damage

Not sure how many rounds I have, so I included 3 just to be sure...as soon as they are trying to climb on board, Slissht will be head banging with her greatsword

----------


## Ridai

Following Shiver's order, Sìle focuses on support instead, imbuing both giantesses with the ability to leverage their strength for their throws.

With that, the battle begins, the war cries of over a dozen frost giant raiders filling the air.

With big splashes and waves, the frost giants leap into the unknown and the bay, axes held at the ready as they push on through the water. 

*Round 1*
Against this first wave, Shiver and Drufi unleash a storm of thrown boulders due to their ready supply and Sìle's magic. Drufi follows Shiver's lead, concentrating fire on the same approaching giant she is throwing at. With the superior numbers, she is out to thin them out as quickly as possible, as every standing giant means another set of sword arms to cut into them. Sìle draws on her most powerful magic reserves, throwing an empowered fireball at the first two frost giants. Between the boulder barrages and the fireball, harrowing damage is dealt to the frost giants, leaving one dead in the water as a bludgeoned and charred corpse, another barely standing, while the third man is unharmed save for what minor wounds were sustained during the raid.


*Round 2*
Two more frost giants appear out of the fog, closer than the others did, having jumped farther and from better positions. Shiver and Drufi rain their boulders on the closer giants, Shiver caving in the skull of the barely standing frost giant before moving on to the third. Drufi proves to have a somewhat surer throwing arm, her expertise in hunting giants aiding her. Sìle throws another empowered fireball at the same giant, the combined might ending his life. Three corpses float in the water before the dragonboat, and Shiver can feel Sìle burned the last of her most powerful magic reserves. Fueled by fury, the two remaining visible frost giants push on, getting dangerously close to the ship.


*Round 3*
It had been going well so far, but from the fog from four different angles, the last four giants appear with big splashes. All the raiders are here now. Shiver and Drufi continue their barrage, once again Drufi whether through luck or huntress expertise has the surer aim. Sìle throws yet another fireball, this one notably less powerful, but it is enough to fell another frost giant before he can do any harm.

However, the fifth raider is now in reach, pulling himself out of the water with his monstrous strength and promptly swinging his axe with a bellowing shout at Shiver, cutting into her for *27 damage.* Two more men close in, now close enough to pull themselves up onto the ship soon. Another man advances a bit less, but throws a boulder straight at Sìle, injuring the woman as she diverts the rock just enough so it does not hit the enslaved frost giantesses.

Something unexpected happens, however. The ninth raider, a woman of Shiver's clan, recognizes her and Drufi now that the fog no longer obscures her view. Within a heartbeat and in a move that will surely will be the death of her (or a worse fate) should this battle not go in her favor, she raises her weapon and shouts *"My life for Slissht! Death to the false jarl!"* She throws her boulder at one of the men now close to the boat, and while the man is able to shield himself with an arm, the rebel giantess closes in, axe in hand, to pin the men against the ship as shouts of *"Death to the traitors!"* fill the air. Echo and Slider move against the raider on the ship, undeterred by the fact that a full-size frost giant is an extreme threat to them, able to distract the raider enough for Slider to find a spot to bite deep into and chip away at the massive stamina of the frost giant.

The water is red with giant blood and viscera as the violent brawl continues to escalate.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shiver's turn. Shiver is at 123/150 HP. Switching back to her sword does not cost an action in this case, Shiver can full attack with her sword this turn.

Drufi is at full health, Sìle is lightly wounded, Echo and Slider at full health. The rebel frost giantess that is fighting for Shiver is 30ft from the boat, lightly injured (likely from abuse by the males and any fighting during the raid) and engaging frost giant 6 and 7.

Four frost giant raiders have been killed by Shiver, Drufi, and Sìle. Four hostile frost giants remain (numbers 5, 6, 7, and 8). Raider 5 is on the ship, 6 and 7 are about to pull themselves onto the ship, 8 is a bit further away.

Due to the chaotic brawl on the ship, all enemies on the ship are considered to be engaged with Shiver and Drufi, thus are considered flanked due to the giantesses' teamwork, but all movement beyond a 5ft step will also cause attacks of opportunity.

----------


## MikelaC1

Slissht acknowledges the woman's conversion with a salute of her greatsword which continues on into slicing into the giant that attacked her, with the haste still active she strikes 3 times at her opponent

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d20+18)[*20*] attack & (3d6+16)[*24*] damage
(1d20+18)[*25*] attack & (3d6+16)[*25*] damage
(1d20+13)[*31*] attack & (3d6+16)[*28*] damage

----------


## Ridai

Shiver and Drufi strike at the raider aboard the ship, and they are like a meatgrinder as blood and viscera floods the deck, followed by the thud of a fresh corpse. In the chaos, it is too dangerous to send a spell into the fray at the ship's side, too likely to misjudge and accidentally sear Shiver, Drufi, or their newfound ally, so she sends another fireball out at the lone raider in the water to hopefully prevent him from also joining the melee.

Two more raiders climb aboard, with the rebel using the opportunity to hack into one of them, but the man simply snarls, refusing to fall back into the gory waters. The one closer to Shiver swings wildly at her, announcing a brutal attack, but missing narrowly. Drufi is less lucky, as the other raider catches her with a furious blow, splashing her blood onto the deck.

Down in the water, the remaining raider closes in on the rebel, quickly ducking beneath the water's surface to avoid the worst of the fireball, before swinging at the rebel and hacking into her, but she was ready to meet his aggression with her own, trading blows, intent on keeping him from boarding the vessel.

Echo and Slider move into action, splitting formation with the speed of animal instinct. Slider goes for the giant attacking Drufi, biting into his arm, but is unable to penetrate his armor and skin. Echo lunges for the raider attacking Shiver and bites into his side, the maws of both winter wolves now dyed red, but the massive size and strength of the raider prevents the wolf from pulling him to the floor.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shiver's turn, 123/150 HP. Drufi is at roughly 3/4 HP, Sìle is lightly wounded, the rebel fighting for Shiver is at roughly 3/4 HP. Echo and Slider are unharmed. 

Raider 6 and 7 are onboard with light to moderate damage. Raider 8 is at half health, engaging the rebel down in the water in front of the ship.

----------


## MikelaC1

Taking advantage of the flank offered by Echo, Slissht's blade flashes again, determined to end this raider as quickly as possible. They seem to be holding their own but numbers could soon overwhelm them if they dont keep them down

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d20+20)[*27*] attack & (3d6+16)[*27*] damage
(1d20+20)[*40*] attack & (3d6+16)[*27*] damage
(1d20+15)[*19*] attack & (3d6+16)[*25*] damage

----------


## MikelaC1

Thers a crit, time to bring some pain
*Spoiler: Confirm*
Show

(1d20+20)[*24*] attack & (3d6+16)[*26*] damage

----------


## Ridai

Shiver's blade gleams, and in an awesome display of might, she cuts down the raider in front of her where he stood, sending his head flying into the water and his body hanging over the ship's railing. Drufi attempts to follow Shiver's example, putting more power into her strikes, but a full-size frost giant is a brutal opponent. Severely bloodied and on his last legs, the raider shouts and attacks Shiver with reckless abandon, slashing into her for *42 damage*, his backswing only barely missing Drufi due to the unhinged nature of his swings. Echo and Slider growl and go for the frost giant in retaliation, Slider biting into his axe arm, leaving him open enough for Echo to lunge straight for his throat, tearing it out, fueled by vengeance for Shiver.

Down in the water, the remaining raider suffers another blow by the rebel woman, only narrowly battering away a second strike that may have felled him. The man is close to death and against an overwhelming force at this point, standing in water filled with the maimed remains of his fellow raiders. Blood is flowing in rivulets from the ship's deck by now. Breathing heavily, the arm holding his greataxe is lowered, splashing into the red water, struggling to remain upright. There is no point in continuing the fight.

He pulls something from his belt. It looks like an icicle of a harsh white color, wickedly serrated in its shape. In the giant tongue, the man shouts *"Thrym!"* All present giantesses recognize the name as one of the sons of Allam the All-Father (father and god of all giantkind), the deity of the frost giants, ever restless and preparing for war, unbelievably violent and cruel in wartime, especially against the spawn of his brother Surtur, god of the militaristic fire giants. Chaotic evil through and through, and his example suffuses most frost giants, just as Surtur's iron-fisted inhumane regime is the ideal the fire giants follow. *"Witness me! Death upon your champion's foes!"* And with that, the half-dead raider rams the icicle straight into his heart in what looks like a last act of defiance and ritual suicide. With hate on his face, he falls back into the murky water.

The rebel woman chuckles, turning around facing Shiver, raising her axe up high in a sign of tribute and victory. Drufi catches her breath, Sìle looks relieved, moving to heal her mistresses' injuries and that of their new ally. One of the two chained frost giant women, however, looks unsettled, dread in her expression.

The fog grows colder around them, ice crystals in the air, snow beginning to fall. The bloody water begins to freeze in places. The phenomenon draws confusion from everyone present.

The next moment, with an inhumanly deep, piercing howl, the raider bursts from the waves, now more resembling a frozen corpse with both clear and red ice not just covering him, but also part of it, eyes dark except for pinpoints of harsh blue light. The icicle lodged in its chest, ice having spread from it like a festering wound. Its every sound, motion, and presence feels wrong to Shiver. She has encountered and fought much. But what this man has become, this _creature,_ feels just unbelievably wrong, vile, and thirsting for blood. Never in her entire life has she seen something like this. The water around it begins to freeze, the very air around it devoid of all warmth.

The rebel woman turns around, raising her axe, but the berserk creature is already in her face, ramming its wicked ice-covered axe into her and battering her back against the ship, causing it to shake. The fearful chained woman on deck screams. The rebel is still alive, but heavily wounded at this point. The creature leaps out of the water, right on deck, frost immediately spreading as it lands with a heavy thud, freezing the blood mixed with salt water on the wooden planks. With another howl, it swings with unnatural force and bloodlust, hammering into Shiver for *54 damage*, then at Drufi, inflicting grievous injury, making her grunt in pain through clenched teeth.

Alarmed, Sìle casts a fireball, aimed above Shiver and Drufi's heads, seeking to incinerate that of the creature. It is not able to dodge, the firey explosion charring its flesh, even blasting a chunk out of its skull. Yet in immediate retaliation, defying the care Sìle took not to leave herself open from casting her spell, the massive axe swings and catches Sìle, battering her away and to the floor, having her gasping for air from the brutal injury and freezing cold inflicted upon her.

*"How is he not dead?!"* Drufi shouts, axe raised. The man's previous injuries indicated he was basically defeated, the fireball should have absolutely sealed it, yet this thing _still stands._

The creature howls. *"RIP! TEAR!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shiver's turn, 37/150 HP. Drufi is heavily wounded, Sìle is heavily wounded and prone, the rebel is down in the water and moderately to heavily wounded. Echo and Slider are unharmed.

Only the last raider remains as an enemy, having turned himself into the creature you see now, entering a berserker frenzy giving him a large increase in strength, greater Power Attack conversion, which the creature used to deal as much damage as it did, additional attacks, and swift action jumps. And apparently increased durability and the ability to flat-out ignore and punish defensive casting.

Now is the time to bring everything you've got and fast. Kill or be killed.

----------


## MikelaC1

_How can he still be alive. 
And how can we deal with something that wont stay dead_

The rage in Slissht rises, any loss of defense stemming from her rage is pointless, this stupid thing can probably pierce that with no issue. Her blood boils, her eyes see red and she strikes with the full force of her barbarian and giantess powers.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d20+22)[*32*] attack & (3d6+18)[*30*] damage
(1d20+22)[*38*] attack & (3d6+18)[*29*] damage
(1d20+17)[*19*] attack & (3d6+18)[*29*] damage

----------


## Ridai

The creature's frenzy leaves it wide open, and Shiver has no trouble hacking into it, carving out chunks of frozen flesh, leaving gaping ruins, one arm looking like it is barely functioning at this point. Drufi follows her lead, just savagely hammering into the thing, hearing bones crunch and flesh being torn asunder. But it is not stopping. As it howls again, the rebel giantess pulls herself on deck, out of the frozen waters, seeing what damage the creature has sustained without going down. Seeing how it winds up another harrowing strike on Shiver, the rebel swings her axe. Whether on purpose or accident, the axe blade collides with the creature's frozen weapon, and with all the might behind the strikes, the frozen axe is shattered, the rebel's axe is deeply dented and cracked.

In its maddened frenzy, the berserker lashes out with its bare, ice-jagged hands. With its "healthier" arm, it just does a violent swing, slamming against Shiver's chest for *24 damage*, knocking air from her lungs, but her fury put a lot more fight in the giantess. With primal savagery, the creature swats the rebel across the face, leaving two red lines where fingers managed to dig deeper, throwing her against the railing, the rebel giantess shaking her head and spitting blood, but still standing, still fighting. The ruined arm looks to backhand Drufi, but as she raises an arm to block, the underlying bone cracks, rendering the creature's left arm useless and dangling.

Sìle can't do much, casting would be the death of her right now, and the cold this creature spreads is slowly choking the life from her. Dragging herself away, hoping to get far enough away in time to use her magic again, shaking a lot from the pain and cold, Shiver hears in her mind _Keep going, it cannot attack if it has no functioning body anymore._ Shiver can feel the extreme pain Sìle is in, battling with the numbing supernatural cold. The chained giantesses unable to participate in any way, try to move as far away from the berserker as they can.

Echo and Slider lunge for the creature's flesh, ripping out what they can before getting thrown off.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shiver's turn, 29/166 HP (includes Rage HP bonus). Sìle, Drufi, and the rebel woman heavily wounded. Echo and Slider unharmed. 

The berserker lost the use of one of its arms and its ability to walk has been diminished by its accumulating wounds increasingly destroying muscles and bones necessary to move. The fireball earlier destroyed one of its eyes.

----------


## MikelaC1

Slissht's rage is unabated, if anything, seeing how close to death Sile is from this abomination, its even higher. 
_Just one more round, just one...more...round_

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d20+22)[*32*] attack & (3d6+18)[*29*] damage
(1d20+22)[*39*] attack & (3d6+18)[*27*] damage
(1d20+17)[*20*] attack & (3d6+18)[*30*] damage

----------


## Ridai

The three giantesses really lay into the creature with all they got, just hacking away to tear it apart. The rebel carves into his torso, Drufi aiming for its shoulders to keep it from using its arms, while Shiver unleashes her might until she does one final swing, cutting right through its belly and up, severing the remaining arm and everything from the abdomen downwards, all parts landing on the frozen deck with crackling thuds. With the immediate threat dealt with, Sìle casts a spell, protecting her from the cold, along with an emergency heal. She takes a deep breath, rolling on her back, remaining there for a moment. She raises a thumbs up, indicating the danger to her life has passed, before letting it fall down, slowly picking herself up.

As Sìle comes over, distributing some healing to stop any bleeding on the giantesses, they all watch the torso of the berserker, still moving its head, trying and failing to snatch at them with its teeth, having no functioning limbs left.

The giantesses breathe heavily, Drufi frowning as she looks down on the creature, then to the others. *"What in the hells?"* The rebel woman, between heaving breaths, just shakes her head, never having seen this either. Echo and Slider just growl at the remains of the creature, white furs soaked with giant blood.

One of the chained giantesses, the one who first showed fear earlier, speaks with a haunted voice. *"I've seen this. The jarl, he... he went away, and when he came back, he handed these icicles to his shamans, called them Thrym's Spikes. They were to give this to warriors. The jarl he, he had a cage with captured men from other clans. Picked one of our warriors, one who had been kind to me, and rammed the thing in his heart. He... he tore the men apart. Limb from limb."* Her voice trembles. Most frost giants are no stranger to violence, often seeing glory in it. That moment, it appears, was different.

Shiver still sees the icicle, that "Thrym's Spike", lodged in the creature's chest, from where ice spread. It seems to shrink, gradually. Drufi grabs it and pulls it out, yanking it free from the ice. The moment she does, the creature immediately lies still, dead. What is left of the icicle melts even faster now, very soon entirely having turned to water and then evaporated. The cold leaves the foggy air of Port Llast.

*"Thought I knew what was going on with Storvald. But not this sick ****,"* Drufi says.

A quiet moment passes, before Sìle speaks.

"You all did it. You defended Port Llast. You against twenty of them," she says. She will not let the moment be drowned by whatever evil Storvald is bringing into this world. It is time to look to Shiver's deeds. And her victory over the jarl's evil.

----------


## MikelaC1

Slissht works to clean the fur of Echo, washing the blood away from her body. Give me your best howl, maybe it will serve as a sign to the two others we left in the town, that they can come back to the ship. She then walks over to the chained female giantess, if she can, she simply breaks the chains, if she cant, she asks if they know where the keys are. Like I said, I intend to usher in a new world order for frost giants, one that will not only bring prosperity but will rise us up in the new ordning above the fires and maybe even above the clouds. You can chose to be a part of this or you can leave peacefully, but this offer is only available once. In fact this offer will be made to any frost giant, save Storvald, who by this deal has proven he is beyond redemption. In this new order men and women will be equal partners in the clan.

----------


## Ridai

Shiver tries to clean some of the blood from Echo's fur, just as Echo licks some of the blood off of Shiver's arms. Neither does a good job in actual cleaning, given the circumstances, but it is understood as a gesture. Echo howls, and not long after the two freed giants do show up. Evidently they followed Shiver and her group. The male former slave has an arm around the physically more imposing woman who still seems nervous to being around Shiver again, but now more ashamed than afraid. Despite having been viciously tormented by her recently, the young man looks like he forgave her, or is at least willing to try. A rare gentler nature among frost giant men. One that would have led to a death in agony and humiliation under Storvald.

Having her full range of motion and her magic greatsword, Shiver has no problems cleaving through the chains in a few strikes, freeing the women. The giants present listen to Shiver's proclamation, and Shiver can tell she is reaching them. All of them have been through a lot under Jarl Storvald, and know the plight of many more. This is treason against the most powerful jarl of the Savage Frontier and a good ways beyond. The danger is enormous. There is a heavy silence for a while, save for the rebel woman (named Valka) once again pledging her allegiance without hesitation, sticking to her guns. Soon, one of the slave women comes forward.

*"Even if... even if the ordning stayed like it used to be, even if not all frost giants would follow your ways... I want to be part of your new clan. Life in Storvald's clan is not living. Women are willing subordinates at best, and abused slaves at worst. In the end, Storvald wants all of us to be property and breeders, even if some might still deny it and some might be brainwashed enough to have no problem with that. Some men might think they live in a golden age, but they are under constant pressure and surveillance. Make a mistake, say the wrong thing, be outside the ideal in any fashion, or simply have bad luck. Any of these could make them prey, everything they did for the clan wiped away, to be hated and ground up to keep the rest of the clan in check. This isn't living. This is hell for anyone but Storvald."* Shiver can see the words resonating with the other former slave woman, the former male "omega", and the woman beside him who has to face that she was in denial up until very recently and that it drove her to do vile things to her own kind.

*"I'm pledging my life to you and your clan, Slissht. Either we achieve your dream, or we die in freedom,"* the former slave says. The pledge is mirrored by the other former slave, then the male. The defeated warrior woman hesitates, looking like she may be considering leaving. Until she, too, pledges herself to Shiver. Redemption is not something frost giants commonly seek. This one does. Drufi watches the proceedings, nodding to each as she stands to Shiver's side as her second. Echo is beside Shiver, just as Slider is beside Drufi. Sìle observes quietly, good at fading into the background despite her presence and beauty, smiling.

The giants begin chanting thrice: *"Endless victories to our Lady Slissht!"* Echo and Slider howl each time.

Afterwards, the male, Kassun, speaks, important matters weighing on him, and seeking Shiver's guidance. *"What will you do now, Slissht? And what do you want us to do? We do not have a place to go to, and the sea might be too dangerous for us now."*

Sìle quietly adds "The people of Port Llast are still in hiding and fear. I sensed the hope you brought to some of them, but they do not yet know what happened here."

----------


## MikelaC1

Tonight, we feast. We do not need this boat, so we are going to ram it full speed to get as far onshore as possible. We will then take the plundered foodstuffs and create a grand feast for the village, as well, we will take all the plundered loot off and return to the victims of this raid. Let them aid us in beginning to spread the word of what we intend to do. Tomorow we resume the quest of who stole my power.

----------


## Ridai

Shiver's newly founded clan acknowledges, and Sìle brings them up to speed in terms of Shiver's quest. The ship is brought next to the edge of the harbor and they begin to unload what was taken. Sìle takes over the duty of announcing what happened to the people of Port Llast, and little by little, the people come to the harbor to meet the avenging angels that saved them. Hesitant at first when they see some of the raiders, the situation is explained. The shock of the raid is still present, the dead are still lying in the streets and need to be recovered, there is still some animosity towards the raiders that switched sides. But the people of Port Llast have weathered much and rebuilt. They are a hardy people, all in all.

They thank Shiver for saving them. There is a period of simply returning what was taken and taking care of the bodies in the streets to give at least some closure to those who have lost relatives and friends. Sìle does her best to treat wounds with what healing she has left. But the feast does happen. Night has fallen when it does, and it isn't an exuberant occasion, but the people make the most out of it out of sheer dogged defiance against the hand they were dealt in the form of their town being raided this day. There is some awkwardness, some cultural barriers between the frost giants and the "small folk", Shiver and Sìle doing much to bridge this. The people marvel at Shiver's presence and beauty, and to a somewhat lesser extent, this also applies to the other giantesses. The women of the clan Shiver was born into had always been uniquely blessed, graced with beautiful forms, motions, and personalities in addition to their giant might, Slissht being perhaps the greatest example alive. Shiver is too young to have witnessed the time before Storvald, but it takes little imagination why the jarl wanted to subjugate these women in particular before extending his reach.

So, the survivors of the raid cheer to Shiver, the avenging angel of Port Llast, and her clan, defying the evil of the giant raiders. The news will spread, slowly but surely.

It takes a fair while until Shiver is not completely swamped with people's attention, both from the small folk and the other giants. Without any sort of declaration, Drufi seems to have just become Shiver's second-in-command in seemingly all ways, coordinating, at times delegating, and being the one the other giants look to if Shiver is busy. The huntress cares for the others. She always wanted to make her clan stronger, more prosperous. Happier, in her own way, though she wouldn't put it that way. A certain strictness, gruffness at times, clear words cutting to the heart of a matter, but a warmth underneath. Now she is in a position where she can tangibly make her ideals a reality. The giants now following Shiver, Drufi included, look to her and see a woman like no other. When the former raiders and slaves hear what happened to Shiver and seeing that she has not yet regained her true strength or even size fills them with dismay and anger at whoever did this to her.

During the feast, Shiver sees Sìle doing what she is wont to do, attending her mistresses with absolute love and devotion, at times anticipating their needs, and of course seeing the people of Port Llast as well as the giants are happy and cared for. Healing and food are distributed, her face gets many licks by Echo and Slider when she magically cleans their coats of fur, and she subtly gets both the big and small folk to talk to and understand each other. Shiver can feel a measure of content from Sìle, being happy with her current lot in life. And she can feel the peculiar human woman having a strong weakness to the women of Shiver's clan, strongest towards Slissht herself, something that has been present ever since they first met. Compared to a few mere days ago, Drufi and Sìle have grown close, the former having become protective of the latter, while the self-described servant-maid makes no secret of how she feels about her mistresses.

As the feast winds down, Sìle approaches Shiver in a quiet moment. "I mentioned earlier today I wanted to discuss the matter of healing. It is true, it will become harder for me to keep pace with you and Drufi, and magic supplies to shore this up would become extremely expensive. Looking for a healer to join us may become a necessity. However, there might be an alternative." She puts her elbows on the table, raising her hands, palms up. One hand is wreathed with magical fire, the other in the soothing light of healing, though its glow does not match that of the fire. "As you know, my talents grow with yours, and are shaped by you and your wishes. I always had both my sorcery and what I have come to know as gifts of the divine, even though I would not describe myself as a woman inclined towards worship of the powers. The priestesses of Sune, goddess of love and passion, and Sharess (or Bast, how she is known in her homeland of Mulhorand), demigoddess of festhalls, cats, and hedonism... they always seemed drawn to me, always encouraging me to join and worship with them. With the many dangers we faced, and because it was only you and me in the beginning, I could feel my magic focus on offense, feeding my sorcerous side." She looks to her burning hand, licks of blue flame occasionally dancing in it. "But this means my healing talents could not keep pace. But Drufi is with us now as well. Perhaps more, if you intend to take Echo and Slider, or perhaps even your new clan with you on this search. With your wish, I could make the divine my strong suit, though it would diminish my sorcery to an extent, though it would not go away. In broad terms, more healing and support, less offense. The change may well end up being permanent... but it appeals to me, the same way my current talents do. So which one would you prefer?"

Sìle looks to Shiver with a bewitching smile. "The sorceress that weaves trickery to ensnare foes and incinerates all who stand against you and refuse to respect your ways?" The flaming hand flares up, and Shiver sees a figure made out of fire in it, a wilder facsimile of Sìle as a sorceress of war, causing a surge of adrenaline in Shiver. "Or the priestess kissing away your every wound, becoming your envoy, and making you and yours the best you can be until you become unstoppable?" From the shining hand, a figure of light emerges in flowing angelic veils, a soothing yet surprisingly enticing form, Shiver feeling a mixture of comfort and desire well up for a moment.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Here is a choice. Currently, Sìle is a gestalt character with Sorceress on one side, and her Maid class which also grants her some divine casting but with a slower progression on the other. If Shiver wants Sìle to embrace her divine gifts, she would become a full divine caster, and her Maid class would instead provide a slower progression of sorcery. She would still be able to throw fireballs, but not as many and not as powerful as now, in exchange for vastly improved healing, unique buffing benefits, and new support options.

There is the possibility of a secret third option which can occur at some point, but that has to be discovered via Shiver's actions, which may or may not happen in this game.

----------


## MikelaC1

Back when it was just the two of us, I needed your offensive sorcery. I wouldnt be where I am now without it. But you are correct, the appearance of Drufi and the wolves, not to mention the others, has changed that dynamic. Not only is it harder for you to cast into battle, we need healing more than that. My wish is that you embrace your priestess nature even more...and with the occasional sorceress spell to befuddle, rather than blast, would be best.

----------


## MikelaC1

As the feast draws to a close, Slissht draws her new giants around. I am so glad you have joined with me, and when the moment comes, I will call on you to come to me and we will topple the false jarl. But for now, I was stripped of much of my power leaving them to wonder just what a full power Shiver would look like and since hes probably some sniveling finger wiggler, we need to be covert or he will just disappear each time. You all would make the search easier, but the final battle would become an issue because if it looked like we were winning, he would skeedaddle. I will take Drufi, Sile and my wolves to continue the search. I would like you to stay here and help rebuild Port Llast, that in itself would herald a new era for frost giants.

----------


## Ridai

Shiver's clan has been wondering why their new jarl was stuck at her size, but given she and Drufi had no issues tearing raiders apart, it once again drives home just how powerful Shiver was at her peak. No one who ever challenged her won, not even Drufi, and Drufi both did so a lot and was extremely difficult to defeat in her own right. They nod to her orders, grumbling at the thought of "that spineless bastard" who took Shiver's power. If she thinks this is the best way to catch him, that is how it is going to go down. She is their finest, after all. Valka, first one to rebel against the raiders, grins. *"Town's gonna look great in no time. Might clean up outside a bit, knock some bandit and hill giant heads."*


When Shiver tells Sìle her wish, she chuckles. "Always felt strange about Sune and Bast, how their priestesses told me I was blessed by them, my drifting from one master or mistress to the next like their fancy drifting from one lucky mortal to the next. Growing stronger and falling in love with the one I swore to serve, seeing them achieve their dreams and find their true love, be released, lose my power but keep all my feelings and memories, and begin another journey all over again. I thought I was cursed, mocked by those fickle goddesses. Part of me dreads when you will become queen of the frost giants, find the one meant for you, and release me from my service. But I can bring happiness on the way, and help you build something lasting." Sìle laughs to herself. "Years of pushing the Ladies Sune and Bast away, only to find they already live in my heart." She shakes her head, smiling, before leaning in, lowering her voice, gently laying her hand on Shiver's. "I sense no priestesses of my Goddesses here. Would you and Drufi honor me by initiating me instead?"

Shiver has a remarkable effect on others. There is no frost giant man who does not want her, chances are even most if not all women would consider themselves lucky to have her attention, and the small folk fare no better. Rarely is she on the receiving end of such a presence, but in this moment, she is. Before her eyes, Shiver feels the change in Sìle, filled with divine inspiration, and it makes her so hard to resist, the young woman wishing to share one of the most important nights of her life with her beloved mistresses.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

And with that, I think we can safely skip to the next day. Drufi has warmed up significantly to Sìle, so she agrees to the request, given how important it seems to be to Sìle (Shiver knows Drufi is historically not looking for female partners, though she has yet to meet a man she found worthy of continuing her bloodline with).

While I am busy rebuilding Sìle, seeing what fun tricks I can give her, I would like you to know that you gained XP for defeated 20 frost giants (one way or another), a frost giant shaman, and a Thrym's Spike Berserker. This makes Shiver, and by extension Drufi and Sìle, *level 10.* On the frost giant class, it is not the most eventful pair of levels, but it does mean a net increase of +3 natural armor, +2 Str, and +2 Con.

I decided to give poor Echo and Slider a bit of a leg up as well, treating them like cohorts, so they are up to 9 racial HD and gained Improved Natural Attack (bite) as well as bringing their Intelligence up to 10 so they cna enjoy getting 2 skill points per HD instead of 1. The Magical Beast HD is actually surprisingly decent. Here is their shared character sheet. For my own sanity, I am keeping both of them mechanically the same.

----------


## Ridai

Shiver awakes, refreshed, the unforgettable night still felt. She feels the sheets she liked so much, morning light creeping into the room. A soft chuckle draws her eye across the luxurious bedchamber, to her lover Morwen Daggerford, duchess of the small but consequential town of Daggerford. Athletic, yet not at the cost of her femininity, one of the few ruling women as capable with the sword as with leadership, at times harsh, but always fair. And framed by the sunlight and casting a smoldering look to Shiver lying in her bed, her incredible beauty like she rarely truly shows in everyday life is on full display. She sashays over to the bed with a smile full of promise, mirroring Shiver's desire. Yet behind her, a shadowy figure, like an evil omen, moving their arms, weaving vile magic to inflict upon the duchess and Shiver!

Shiver awakes from her dream, lying next to Drufi in Sìle's tent. The dream showing her resurfaced memories, and vividly so. Her heart is still pounding from spotting the danger in her dream... but also from remembering both Morwen in it, as well as the last night in the tent. Shaking off the haunting dream, Shiver feels amazing. She can feel more of her strength having returned, feeling tougher and more powerful, more like she used to be. She is getting closer, her true form feeling within her grasp, the mystery of what happened to her ever closer to being resolved.

Drufi awakes soon after, stretching. She, too, looks like she has grown stronger again. Perhaps her bond with Shiver is accelerating the recovery process. *"Slept well?"* she asks, getting out of bed, going over to where the bath is. She looks over to the noon sunlight seeping into the tent. *"Huh. I was out like a light. Guess Sìle and the wolves were up earlier."*

Pushing the dividing fabrics aside, Shiver sees breakfast was prepared for the giantesses, ready on the dinner table, along with a note written in Sìle's elegant handwriting, wishing her mistresses a wonderful morning and informing them she is assisting the villagers and frost giants this morning and will be back soon, since she didn't want to wake Shiver and Drufi. As they are having breakfast, Shiver can see Drufi has some things on her mind, lost in thought.

Soon enough, Sìle returns. As she steps into the tent, there is a brief glimpse of Echo and Slider playfighting outside before following the priestess into the tent. Sìle looks different, her blue dress replaced by ethereal white garments with firey-red trimmings. Her old outfit was stunning, but this one feels like it suits her much more, a perfect fit, with the woman herself looking like she is more at peace with herself and her place in the world. Shiver and Drufi both note that where Sìle stands, her surroundings seem more vibrant, somehow. Echo and Slider walk to Shiver and Drufi, respectively, greeting them. Despite maintaining her mysterious presence, Shiver can spot Echo eyeing the bacon on the table.

"Good day, mistresses, I hope you slept well," Sìle says with a dazzling smile. "Repairs are going well, and the feast as well as the open-minded nature of your clan has done wonders for relations between the frost giants and the villagers. I also had a few wonderful conversations about the goddesses of the giant pantheon with some of your clan's women." Stepping closer to the giantesses and their winter wolves, she adds, looking to Shiver with delight and no shortage of giddyness: "I would like to present to you the gifts born from your wish."

Shiver begins to weave her magic, feeling different now, more artful, almost like song and dance. Once after another, miracles are woven and laid upon the giantesses and the wolves. There is an infectious feeling of joy coming from Sìle as she does so, and this joy makes them notably stronger, faster, and tougher, far more than they used to be. If she didn't know Sìle was invoking her human goddesses' powers, Shiver could swear she felt the touch of the giant goddesses. The power of the goddess of the hunt Hiatea, the protection of the goddess of love Iallanis, the guile of the demigoddess of trickery Diancastra.

"Every spell I wove will last the entire day, and I have a plethora more short-lived ones at the ready."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Took me a while to rebuild Sìle, but here we are. You may be thrilled to learn she has access to Persist Spell now, and can mercilessly apply it a fair few spells.

Here is the total list of daily spells that are now applied to Shiver, Drufi, and/or Echo & Slider that last the entire day due to Persist Spell, or basically the entire day due to being hour/level spells that got Extended, so please add these bonuses straight to your sheet in the appropriate fields (you will also find this list in the first post of the OOC). These will be renewed every day without pointing out every day that they are cast:
*Elation* (on the whole group): +2 morale bonus to Strength and Dexterity, +5ft to speed.*Recitation* (on everyone except Sìle): +2 luck bonus to AC, saving throws, and attacks.*Righteous Wrath of the Faithful* (on the whole group): +3 morale bonus to attacks and damage, and during a full attack, you can make an extra attack at your full base attack bonus (does not stack with extra attacks from _haste_ and the like).*Magic Vestment* (on Shiver and Drufi): Shiver's clothes and Drufi's armor now grant a +2 enhancement bonus to AC.*Greater Resistance* (on Drufi, Echo & Slider): +3 resistance bonus to saving throws (was not cast on Shiver due to only marginal increase).*Greater Magic Weapon* (on Drufi): Drufi's masterwork axe now has a +2 enhancement bonus to attack and damage, and counts as magical.
Additionally, Sìle has applied persisted spells to herself, which indirectly benefit the others: *Positive Energy Aura* heals all living creatures within 10ft of Sìle for 4 HP every round, and damages undead for 8 HP per round. *Soul of Light* lets Sìle add +2 per spell level to the HP recovered by instantaneous healing spells she casts, and if she heals for 10 HP or more, she can also remove fatigue or downgrade exhausted to fatigued.

Aside from spells, Sìle also now has Augment Healing, increasing the healing done with her healing spells by 2 per spell level, and she has Touch of Healing, which gives her infinite standard action healing up to one-half of someone's max HP and increasing her caster level for healing spells.

Note that while Positive Energy Aura is a healing spell, I am not letting Augment Healing or Soul of Light apply to it, because I am not okay with healing everyone within 10ft for 20 HP every round. This is meant as out-of-combat healing for when there isn't a lot of time pressure, and to conserve spells, not top up Shiver in a minute.

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver wordlessly points at her share of the bacon and then snaps her fingers at Echo. Wonderful to have the wolf so well trained from the start to not just help herself and it needs to be rewarded. She moves around, getting the feel of all things Sile can now do for her...If I had known what wonderful powers you had at your command, I would have asked for this transformation earlier. I look forward to seeing what other gifts you have mastered.
Her mood grows somber at this point. However, I had a dream last night. Not a premonition but a recalled memory. Duchess Morwen Daggerford, and I, being attacked by some vile presence...I'm sure it was the same incident. We are on the right trail

----------


## Ridai

Echo, perfectly wolf-ladylike, begins to dine upon the offered strips of bacon, one at a time. Slider, meanwhile, seems to have no trouble with being seen having fun with eating bacon when Drufi offers her some from her hand. The moment Shiver stands up and goes to try out her boosted abilities, there are distinct plate clattering and intense munching sounds, and when Shiver turns around, Echo sits where she was before, looking stoic and mysterious as she stares at nothing in particular. With a little bit of bacon hanging out of her snout. Shiver's bacon plate mysteriously empty. Slider is just happy with being offered some more bacon one at a time, merrily munching away, having a great time.

Drufi tests her boosted abilities, finding herself much faster and stronger. *"Yeah, no kidding. If all of our clan received just half of these magics, it would make us as strong as one nearly double our size."*

Echo and Slider, (temporarily?) no longer occupied by the Lure of Bacon, seem to test their speed, even doing a quick bout of playfighting, mentioning how powerful and fast they feel afterwards.

Sìle glows from the praise given. "I was surprised myself! I did not know I could weave spells like this, and I feel like I should be thanking you. The way I am now, it feels good. Right."

When Shiver mentions her dream, Drufi nods. A beat. *"Daggerford? Wait..."*

Sìle explains "Ruler of the town of the very same name that happens to be our destination. The settlement is small in the grand scheme of things, but bears political significance and Lady Daggerford is part of the Lords' Alliance, composed of the rulers of various cities and towns in and near the Savage Frontier, including Waterdeep, Neverwinter, and Baldur's Gate. They oppose the Zhentarim and similar organizations, and seek to maintain or restore what peace there is."

Drufi looks to Shiver. *"Sounds like retracing your steps is working out. Wonder how the duchess fared. Friend of yours?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Quick question: do you want full control over Echo, like only you post whatever Echo does? Or do we share roleplaying Echo, while only you control her in combat?

----------


## Ridai

Once breakfast has been taken care of, Sìle puts her hands together. "I have another development to show you. If you would follow me outside, please."

Outside of the tent, Shiver sees they are on the northern of the two cliffs above Port Llast (walking down there take a few minutes, but it is a scenic walk, and evidently Sìle wanted to treat herself to a grand view of the Sword Coast upon leaving the tent in the morning). The priestess begins to cast, Shiver recognizing it as the ritual to conjure their ethereal mounts, so she settles in for the next 10 minutes to just relax or some light activity, though Sìle asks for Echo and Slider to stay close. At the end of the ritual... only one mount appears, looking like an ethereal winter wolf with similar designs like Sìle's previous mount.

Drufi looks to the mount with a sort of "mh, not bad" look as Slider sniffs with curiosity and Echo squints at it with inquisitive suspicion. The huntress looks to Sìle with an "is this it?" gesture, which ends up being her cue. "You are looking at your new mounts, as long as you are human-sized, of course."

And she gestures to Echo and Slider, who look to Sìle, then at each other with question marks over their heads, head tilt and all.

"You seemed displeased with the idea of riding horses, so I experimented with imbuing Echo and Slider with the magic driving the speed of the ethereal mounts. They are not any faster by themselves, but they will become very fast indeed when you ride them at human size. Additionally, I managed to make the spell a lot faster, and finally figured out how to let the mounts not just ignore muddy or uneven ground, but also walk upon snow and water. However, I would advise strongly against trying to make use of this speed in most combat situations due to the danger to Echo and Slider, and how difficult it may be to do combat effectively at such speeds. By my estimations, we should be able to cover the roughly 300 miles to Triboar in twelve to fourteen hours of travel, depending on circumstances."

Slider seems excited at the news, while Echo turns her nose up at the idea of serving as a _mount._ Which is undermined a bit by her tail wagging at the idea of extremely fast, water walking zoomies.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So yeah. Since Sìle has become very good at metamagic when she has a fair bit of time, I noticed that the speed of _phantom steed_ and thus _ethereal mount_ fits the criteria of things that can be boosted with Maximize Spell, as a variable, numeric effect. The mounts now have the maximum speed of 240ft, or 24 miles per hour as per the travel rules.

Do you want to do anything in Port Llast or in regards to your clan, or do you want me to move things on to traveling to Triboar?

----------


## MikelaC1

Slissht has extra treats on hand to reward Echo for serving as a mount and promises a good rubdown, along with belly rubs when they rest for the night. She then mounts up with Drufi We have done all that we can here. Time to move on to Triboar

----------


## Ridai

The excellent wolf lady Echo is, she deems these offerings and the promised later pampering acceptable, _but just this once_ (as the treats rapidly disappear in her maw with abandon). Mounting up at human size, there is no saddle or anything, yet it feels as perfectly comfortable and stable as the ethereal horse did, and with this personal note, it is easily the smoothest ride Shiver has ever had.

The winter wolves, now that their riders are mounted up, begin to move, finding they suddenly zip ahead at incredible speeds without losing any control. They stop after a few seconds, looking down at their front paws, then to each other, Shiver seeing the gears in their heads turning. Drufi makes a motion as if to say "bear with them a few minutes", because not long after, Echo and Slider begin to run again, but this time into and through Port Llast, and out onto the sea, zooming about on the water and waves. You can't give them this incredible speed and special abilities and not expect them to use them! A few minutes of racing each other on the sea later, they race back through Port Llast (becoming the source of a later folk tale of frost amazons upon white lighting wolves), finally following Sìle's navigation.

True to Sìle's estimation, they are making _rapid_ progress towards Triboar. After only a few hours, they whip right past Neverwinter, eventually reaching the crossing Shiver saw in memories recovered in Luskan, heading east and away from the coast, following the Triboar Trail to curve around the Neverwinter Woods, leading between the Sword Mountains to the south and the Starmetal Hills towards the north on the last section of the road. On foot, the trip from Port Llast to Triboar would have taken a tenday at least. With Echo and Slider having become as fast as they can possibly be and having an amazing time, they make most of the trip before nightfall. Sìle suggests to make camp, even if the winter wolves could still continue and can see in the dark, simply to check on how they feel after a day of travel under the spell and for them to burn off some excited energy. Drufi goes hunting, asking Sìle to accompany her, while the wolves quite simply play and play-fight a whole lot on the clearing where the tent has been put. After dinner, Echo and Slider have been examined, deemed perfectly fine, and have sufficiently worn themselves out, Echo now _graciously_ accepting to be royally pampered by Shiver, Drufi doing much the same for Slider, as Sìle takes care of clean-up and preparing their beds.

The next morning, Slider is basically doing a little giddy tap dance while waiting for them to continue their journey, while Echo carefully maintains dignified aloofness, undermined by tail wagging and trying to extract treats and praise from Shiver.

What distance remains between them and Triboar is overcome via two supercharged winter wolves in a matter of a few hours, meadows and forests zipping past them, soon seeing the sprawling ranches and farmsteads surrounding the town built around the crossing of inland trade routes. The land is mostly flat and fertile, with only a few natural rises here and there. They can see the buildings of Triboar soon, as well as the shapes of several trade wagons, squares to have markets setup, the central fortified tower watching over the place. But more importantly, they hear people shouting and screaming, running about, town militia mobilizing. They see a red-glowing boulder slam into a house, causing it to catch fire, smash through the other side, and crush a villager. And they see the unmistakable signs of a fire giant war party, as well as their throng of slaves and a large wagon, inexorably heading straight for the town as worg riders are sent ahead, circling towards the more southern parts of Triboar.

In an educated guess, Sìle weaves magic, imbuing all five of them, shielding them from fire. Drufi has already drawn her axe.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Here we go. Triboar is about to be attacked by fire giants, and they look like they will simply batter through whatever is unfortunate enough to be between them and whatever their destination is. From their current vantage point, Shiver can see at least a half-dozen fire giants and a good amount of underlings that seem to be orcs or similar.

Sìle imbued the whole party with _mass resist energy (fire)_, granting them fire resistance 20 for the next 100 minutes.

Here is a map of Triboar. The party is on the Triboar Trail in the west of town, while the fire giants are on the opposite end, having reached the town from the northeast, while sending worg riders to circle around to the south of the town. The militia seems to be mostly gathered around the central watchtower at the moment (T1 on the map), in the process of spreading out, but the two-pronged attack will likely spread them thin, and their chances against the worg riders will probably be a lot better than against the fire giant war party.

----------


## MikelaC1

*Spoiler*
Show

Northeast would put the giants on Long Road, while the worgs are on Evermoor


Sile, if you can use your magic to send a mental message to the militia to concentrate on the worg riders, and we are going to cut across the top of the city to cut off the giants before they get there. Time for us to start picking them off one by one as we get the chance

----------


## Ridai

Sìle nods, pushing herself higher on her ethereal wolf to get a better view, spotting the commander of the militia, and casting a spell. With the speed they are going at, they will intercept the fire giants in about half a minute, so they do not have the time to check how well the militia follows what Sìle said, but there appears to be a reaction. "Lord Protector Darathra Shendrel thanks you for your assistance," the priestess calls over, her ephemeral clothes billowing and flowing in the wind. The name sounds familiar to Shiver, memory emerging that Shendrel is the local leader of Triboar.

On the way to interception, the party realizes multiple things:
The fire giant war party is accompanied by what looks like a dozen small firey creatures, roughly divided into two shifting clusters of six roughly humanoid figures. Shiver can see a fire giant pointing at a house and one of the clusters running to it, setting it on fire. Sìle identifies them as magmin, small fire elementals, who while they shouldn't pose a threat to the party due to their warding magic, they are still dangerous to villagers.

While the six worg riders are unruly savage orcs, the five full-plated humanoids commanded by the fire giants and walking alongside them are orogs (or deep orcs). Stronger, smarter, and more fearsome than orcs, known as smiths of wargear and a much greater capacity for military organization.

The fire giants are too close to the town already to engage them away from the houses, so it will be a fight in the boundaries of the town.

While a frost giant raid is a chaotic wave crashing upon an unfortunate settlement, fire giants are not only better equipped, clad in full plate, but also much more disciplined and organized, as well as being much more dedicated about enslaving "lesser beings". Slaves are a resource to them that should be spent to their advantage, so most slaves do not die from neglect or sudden fits of rage as with the frost giants who mostly take slaves when opportunity and fancy align. Slaves of fire giants are systematically worked to death, while their masters maintain a supply line of fresh slaves to replace them. And it looks like the fire giants attacking Triboar are collectively heading in the same direction, somewhere near the center of town, simply walking through buildings and killing people who are in the way.


Given the fierce battle that may soon erupt, Sìle uses the few seconds she still has left to weave additional protection for the party, Shiver feeling like Sìle's goddesses are shielding her.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Keep in mind that the map is slightly rotated, as indicated by the compass, so the fire giants are approaching from the area between the northern Long Road and the Evermoor Way. Shiver and gang will intercept the giants in the area around T7 and T2, at which point some damage has been caused, but in the grand scheme of things it is still somewhat minimal. The worg riders are cutting across the Evermoor Way to terrorize the area around the southern Long Road (T4, T16, T22 or so).

Sìle casts _mass shield of faith_ on the party, granting a +3 deflection bonus to AC for 10 minutes, bringing Shiver's AC up to 35 for this fight.

If you want to engage the fire giants and the orogs as soon as possible, you have basically one round to decide how to direct your party and how you want to engage in this fight. The fire giants are walking in a group with some space between each other (though trying to walk between them will trigger AoOs), while the orogs are slightly ahead of them in a curved line vanguard of sorts. If you want to attack, you can basically decide whether to engage a fire giant or an orog, have Echo move you into melee range, change size (and maybe activate rage), and do a full attack, with the brawl then beginning. Unless otherwise directed, you can assume Drufi will engage the same enemies as Shiver.

If you do not want to attack directly, you have more time, but the fire giants also get further into town, potentially causing more damage while getting to whatever they are seeking in town.

Current short-lived buffs active:
_mass resist energy (fire)_: fire resistance 20
_mass shield of faith_: +3 deflection to AC

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver directs Echo (and by extension, Drufi and Slider) to charge into the battle, vaulting off Echo at the last second, transforming into her proper giant size and engaging with a giant. For now she does not engage her rage, wanting to keep as much defense as possible for now...unless she needs to go nova offense at some point

*Spoiler*
Show

Not going to roll attacks until you tell me who has initiative

----------


## MikelaC1

Slissht charges into battle with a war whoop, vaulting off Echo at the last moment and transforming mid air into giant size, whereupon her sword aims at the nearest shocked fire giant.

*Spoiler: Slissht rolls*
Show

(1d20+29)[*34*] attack & (3d6+23)[*30*] damage
(1d20+29)[*39*] attack & (3d6+23)[*26*] damage
(1d20+24)[*29*] attack & (3d6+23)[*37*] damage


Working almost as one with her, Echo barrels into the same giant, biting and breathing on the hapless creature

*Spoiler: Echo rolls*
Show

(1d20+18)[*28*] attack & (2d6+10)[*13*] damage
(1d20+18)[*33*] attack & (2d6+10)[*19*] damage
(4d6)[*15*] breath

----------


## Ridai

Racing through the town, Slissht sees Sìle manifest an axe made out of ice. Rounding a corner, they spot the fire giants. When the giantesses grow to their giant sizes, the fire giants still exceed their height, but only by three feet. What they lack in vertical size, however, they make up for with the sheer mass of their rotund bodies swolen with muscle beneath thick plate. Their wide swords, almost shaped like sharpened gigantic planks of metal, glow with searing heat, flames licking at the blackened steel. What sneers and contempt they show to the new arrivals, and how little their superior size matters, however, soon become very, very apparent.

Slissht and Echo leap into the fray with wild abandon. Two fire giants react to the maneuver, trying to swing at the surprise frost giantess, but they are unable to even remotely connect. From one moment to the next, Slissht's target gets absolutely mauled by the giantess and her wolf, the latter even managing to, against all odds, bite into the less armored part of his armor in the back of the knee and make him topple to the ground, bleeding profusely and barely able to comprehend what just happened.

Next to them, Drufi and Slider follow Slissht's example. One axe blow glances off the plate armor, but the remaining hits make up for it with the additional strength put behind each. Slider, not to be outdone, bites and twists, leaving another fire giant on the ground.

Both toppled fire giants attempt to regain their footing, but are mercilessly cut down by the giantesses, suddenly having eliminated one third of a fire giant war party.

Momentarily stunned by what just happened, seeing two of theirs felled by two stunted frost giants and their snow mutts, the fire giants shout *"Kill the frost whores!"* and begin to encircle the giantesses, but their maneuver is hampered by Echo and Slider holding them enough at bay to deny them the tactical advantage of their surround. Regardless, they swing their chunky swords, air blurring with the heat emanating from them. They score hits, alright, each exactly one, Slissht being hit twice for a total of *54 damage*, and Drufi also being hit twice, but the huntress doesn't have her new jarl's raw stamina, so the attacks leave her much more winded.

However, the fire giants learn a few things: they should have had a much easier time hitting the giantesses (really, fights between giants are often massive slugfests less about who can hit the opponent, and more about who can hit more often and harder). And their fire swords _aren't burning them._ The magmin try to burn the assailants, but they are unable to do _anything to them._


Meanwhile, Sìle calls over "You appear to have things well in hand! I decided to keep the riff-raff from assaulting your wolves." as she cuts a stunning figure, armed with an axe of ice, floating in mid-air, as the orogs all collectively grunt ecstatically, their minds apparently occupied by something very much not involving combat. Only one of them appears to slowly come to her senses, but the rest show no sign of stopping.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Some housekeeping: Echo and Slider's breath weapon is a standard action and not part of their full attack. I opted to let them attack twice instead of using breath weapons this round. You also forgot to roll Echo's cold damage on her attacks (1d6 per attack), and didn't do her trip attempts. I rolled those for you.


*Shiver's turn.* 146/200 HP. Drufi is moderately damaged. Sìle, Echo, and Slider unharmed. 

Fire giants 1 and 2 are dead, fire giants 4-6 (unharmed) have moved to engage Shiver, Drufi, Echo, and Slider, but they are unable to flank due to how Echo and Slider positioned themselves, blocking space.
All orogs lost their turn due to Sìle's spell, rendering them stunned, but Orog 5 managed to roll a natural 20 on the first repeat save after the lost turn.


Miscellaneous comments:
Shiver and Echo left their giant on the floor with 4 HP, Drufi and Slider left theirs on the floor with 7 HP. Drufi rolled a natural 1 on one of her attacks, but made up the difference in hits with good damage rolls and Power Attack.

The winter wolves both lucked out on their trip attempts, both managing to trip the giants. No follow-up attacks for them though, since they are unable to get Improved Trip.

The fire giants rolled really damn well on their attacks, each managing to get one hit in.

I handled the AoOs triggered by fire giants 1 and 2 standing up, in the interest of time. They were so low on HP that I basically only had to check for natural 1s, which didn't happen.

Orogs have terrible Will saves. Sìle has mass stunning magic only usable on humanoids.

----------


## MikelaC1

Slissht bellows FLEE WHILE YOU STILL HAVE A CHANCE TO LIVE
*Spoiler: Intimidate*
Show

(1d20+24)[*39*]


Slissht and Echo pick out a new opponent, and launch a set of attacks on him, combining their powers to great effect.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d20+29)[*48*] attack & (3d6+23)[*32*] damage
(1d20+29)[*37*] attack & (3d6+23)[*32*] damage
(1d20+24)[*38*] attack & (3d6+23)[*36*] damage


*Spoiler: Echo rolls*
Show

(1d20+18)[*31*] attack & (2d6+10)[*16*] + (1d6)[*1*] cold damage
(1d20+18)[*22*] attack & (2d6+10)[*16*] + (1d6)[*1*] cold damage

----------


## MikelaC1

*Spoiler: Crit confirm*
Show

(1d20+29)[*37*] attack & (3d6+23)[*34*]

----------


## Ridai

Shiver carves into the closest fire giantess with even greater fury, to the point where Echo needs to barely assist for Shiver to fell her chosen foe. Drufi has better luck with her strikes, able to keep up with Shiver in terms of harm done. Slider grows annoyed at the swarm of magmin and uses her frost breath on Drufi's chosen enemy and the swarm. Shiver sees six magmin just... pop into embers.

Most of the orogs are still locked in ecstasy, while the fifth sees what transpires and hears Shiver's words... and books it. Orogs are hardier than orcs, but they are also less stupid. There is no point fighting a foe who nearly effortlessly stomps a fire giant, let alone four of them. 

The two remaining fire giants lash out viciously at Shiver and Drufi, each once again scoring a single hit, Shiver taking *23 damage*. Sìle immediately sends a spell to Drufi, undoing most of the harm the most recent attack did, before flying closer to the giant who attacked Shiver. "Kindly cease your struggle." And with that, Sìle tries her summoned ice axe. Shiver watches the battleaxe-shaped weapon move with unnatural lightness, as if bereft of weight, simply passing through armor and hide, leaving the fire giant a large, easy target. Bitter cold spreads across the fire giant, dealing grievous harm as the axe exploits their weaknesses.

Mere seconds ago, Triboar was facing an absolutely existence-ending threat of a fire giant war party. Now, most of it lies shattered or caught in the grip of Sharessian magic. The still living fire giants can hardly believe this turn of events.
*"By Surtur, how did this happen?!"*
*"They are just two stunted frost giants and their mutts!"*

For how relatively disciplined fire giants usually are in military situations, their voices betray no shortage of disbelief and reeling from what transpired.

*"Two damn finest frost giantesses you're ever gonna see and not even at our full strength. Plenty of time to live that down in whatever hell you're going to,"* Drufi says, spitting out a bit of blood, gripping her bloodied axe in defiance.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Shiver's turn*, 123/200 HP. Drufi is moderately wounded. Sìle, Echo, and Slider unharmed. Two fire giants remain. Fire giant 5 is heavily wounded, fire giant 6 is unharmed. Four orogs are caught in Sìle's spell, the fifth fled. Six magmin were breathed on by Slider and popped from overwhelming freshness, six magmin remain, but are also still basically worthless and unable to do harm.

----------


## MikelaC1

Slissht directs Echo to use her breath weapon on the remaining magmin You dont want Slider to outscore you now, do you? while she directs a full attack against the last remaining full healthy giant. To make up for the fact that Echo is not kicking the last little bit of damage, Shiver activates her rage to turn her attacks to fully devastating

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d20+31)[*47*] attack & (3d6+25)[*34*] damage
(1d20+31)[*42*] attack & (3d6+25)[*30*] damage
(1d20+26)[*40*] attack & (3d6+25)[*34*] damage

----------


## Ridai

Echo promptly breathes on the remaining magmin, making them pop from the cold one by one, followed by raising her snout in the sky victoriously (maybe that will score extra style points to serve as a tie-breaker).

Shiver's rage adds extra ferocity to her attacks, but it is not a good replacement for her wolf's bites, unable to fell the previously uninjured fire giant. Drufi renews her attacks, assisted by Slider, and in a team effort, the giantesses defeat the fire giant war party in a rather decisive manner, like a wave having crashed against unyielding rocks.

Drufi rights herself, seeing the four remaining orogs still caught in... whatever Sìle submerged their minds in, also seeing the fleeing orog in the distance, then the distant battle against the worg riders. The battle that, well... the orcs notice their fire giant masters have been slaughtered in under half a minute. They had some losses, but seeing that, the ferocity leaves them and they hightail it out of the town, quite literally running to the hills, running for their lives.

*"That was... easier than I thought it would be,"* Drufi says, which is about as close she is physically able to saying she expected a hard fight against fire giants, looking down at her hand as if she could examine the magic flowing through her. She takes a deep breath, winded from the hits she took. Glancing over to Shiver, Drufi just throws her hands in the air for a short moment. *"You're a freak of nature for how much you get hit and still are fine, you know that?"* Slider receives well-earned pets, the snow-white pelt stained with steaming fire giant blood.

"Congratulations. I will get to healing shortly. What would you like to do with the orogs?" Sìle asks.

In the distance, the town militia and their leader are busy organizing, checking on people, staying on guard for the orcs trying to turn around and harass them from a different angle, looking for survivors in rubble or in the way of the attackers' path, trying to put out fires etc. No doubt Lord Protector Darathra Shendrel will make her way over to the surprise heroes of the hour soon, once the most immediate chaos has been brought under control. Around them, people who hid in buildings or behind wagons and crates peer out of their hiding spots, a bit confused to see frost giantesses having come to their aid (question mark?), though there is the occasional cheer fueled by a lot of hope and optimism that the giantesses are actually on their side.

----------


## MikelaC1

Slissht sheathes her sword, and begins to walk into the main section of the town. 
People of Triboar, do not fear. We are not here to steal the kills of the fire giants, we are here to rescue you. And to usher in a new era of co-operation and co-living between humans and frost giants. I am Slissht, these are my companions Drufi, Sile, Echo and Slider and we intend to bring about an end to Jarl Storvald's reign. Bring forth the Lord Protector that we may talk.

----------


## MikelaC1

guess I should have rolled a diplomacy on that
(1d20+8)[*23*]

----------


## Ridai

As the spell ends, the orogs regain their senses, and flee with their soiled pants.

In the center of Triboar, the giantesses stand in front of the two-storey tower overlooking the open space around it where market stalls and wagons have been put before the attack began. Sìle takes care of their wounds with her magic. The militia returns there, townspeople also emerging from their hiding places and houses. The Lord Protector is easy to spot on her warhorse, a tough, fierce woman clearly no stranger to combat, armored in breastplate, with a greatsword and heavy crossbow as her choice of weapons. Echo and Slider flank Slissht and Drufi, looking habitually regal and mysterious. Their respective princess and goofball antics are for relative privacy, they are not about to give some small folk any weird ideas.

"I am Darathra Shendrel, Lord Protector of Triboar. You came to our defense, as you said. I see I trusted the right women. You defended the lives of the people when they needed you most, and for that, you have my gratitude, and that of our town." Darathra's voice is strong, and she doesn't sound like she dispenses this sort of praise easily. Through Sìle, Slissht gets the impression of a hard, but fair woman wishing to see her people prosper. Sitting on her horse, she does a curt bow, and the people around them cheer. "What has brought you to Triboar, and who is this Jarl Storvald you spoke of?"

----------


## MikelaC1

Jarl Storvald is the false leader of my clan, drunk on his own power and seeking to become king of all frost giants. Seeing myself as a threat to his power, he sent me away on a trap mission and commissioned some magician to cast a spell on me to rob me of my power. I am jouneying along the coast, seeking this charlatan to regain everything I had and build support for the changes I will bring about. And putting an end to incessant evil actions of other giant clans like the fires and the hills.

----------


## Ridai

"Working towards cooperation between giants and us is a noble goal, however you may find the endeavor an uphill battle, given current events and past centuries. We have had reports of hill giants raiding small settlements, but thus far, Triboar was not attacked. Honestly, I expected hill giants to eventually be stupid enough to try and attack us, but I did not foresee fire giants in these parts," Darathra says.

Drufi crosses her arms. *"It is strange. When I learned to hunt giants, I studied all kinds, and the fire giants usually keep to the Spine of the World up north, and if I had to guess more east than west to be closer to the desert of Anauroch, and further away from us."* There is some subtle flexing of biceps to drive home the last bit. *"This is pretty far south for them. You're more likely to find hill giants here than anyone else, maybe stones, and if you're unlucky have a flying fortress swing by. Fires can get slaves easier closer to home."* In response, Darathra nods, processing these insights. Before anyone can speak again, Sìle gets their attention.

"My mistresses, Lord Protector, I apologize for the interruption, but if I could have a moment of your time to take a look at something? I believe it is important to what transpired just now," Sìle says. Drufi nods that she is fine with this, and Darathra seems to be as well, given this concerns the defense of the town she is sworn to protect. "Alright people, return to your dealings. Anyone wounded should head or be brought to the western campground, you will be provided with medical attention there by the militia. Anyone able-bodied and willing to help, report to the militia to aid in searching for anyone missing and clean-up." People mostly scatter at this point, though the giantesses still draw plenty attention, since friendly contact with giants is more or less unheard of in this town, and their beauty and presence are stunning to behold for the people of Triboar.

If Slissht agrees to check what Sìle found, they go back to the site where they fought the fire giants, near the half-collapsed building that contains a harness shop. Sìle retrieves an adamantine rod, four feet in length and easily weighing a hundred pounds, with a molded handgrip on one end and two prongs on the other. "The fire giants carried this magic rod with them. It contains a contains a spell to locate objects in it, but seemingly restricted to a specific set of them, and usable even by those unable to wield magic. It will take time to decipher what this set is, however there is an inscription in the Giant alphabet also used by the Dwarves, reading 'Vonindod', which translates to 'titan of death'." Slissht is unfamiliar with what this supposed titan is. Drufi also shrugs. *"Doesn't ring a bell."*

"I have activated the rod as a test, and the spell points to the center of the northern caravan campgrounds, presumably buried there." Slissht remembers the fire giants were basically beelining exactly to the place Sìle indicates with a pointed finger.

----------


## MikelaC1

A titan? Well hope hes not out of our league, but you want to make a whole new world, you have to take on the best. Would be nice to warm up with a bunch of dumb hills first though. Lead on then Sle, lets see about this so called Death Titan.

----------


## Ridai

Drufi grabs one of the fire giants' wide swords as they walk over to the campground. Sìle indicates the location, and Drufi simply uses the wide flat-tipped black sword like a shovel, moving a lot of earth each time as people watch from a distance. After a minute or two, there is a metal-on-metal clang, and without further ado, Drufi grabs the metal piece and pulls it from the ground. It ends up being a bent and broken band of 2-inch-thick adamantine roughly 11 feet long and shaped like a C, weighing around 1000 pounds. Shaking off the dirt, Drufi places it on the ground. *"This it?"*

Sìle examines the piece, carrying the massive rod with her. "It appears to be. There is a faint magical aura, though I cannot tell of which school. But an educated guess says... this is a small part of a massive construct. The fire giants had no documents with them, though some of their armor insignia indicated them serving a Duke Zalto."

*"Hmph. 'Course the fires're trying to get ahead with war machines. Typical."* 

"I see," Darathra says. "Naturally, the belongings of the fire giants are yours, and this adamantine piece is yours to keep, as it should be decent compensation for your deeds today. All I ask is for you to either have it melted down or brought out of Triboar, so those giants do not trouble us anymore." She looks to Slissht. "I have problems to deal with right now. Are you and your companions available this evening to discuss this giant business of yours in private? We don't have giant-sized lodgings, so we'd need to meet a bit out of town."

----------


## MikelaC1

We would be glad to speak with you, it should give us time enough to gather up and ID what the giants were carrying. As well, we would like to purchase a wagon and a draft horse or two, this sort of thing would be very cumbersome to actually tote around, and if its part of a larger whole, we are going to need it. We will pay a fair price of course. With that, Slissht leads the way back to the giants to pick over their bounty, out of which they will need about 450 gold for two draft horses and a cart, if available.

----------


## Ridai

Darathra gives a curt nod. Drufi snorts. *"I say we melt the fire's toy replacement part down and make a nice big spiky rod they can shove up their-"*

Sìle interjects "I would happily act as an intermediary to hash out the details of our later conversation, Lord Protector, as well as provide healing for the wounded once my mistresses do not have immediate need of me." A chuckle actually escapes Darathra, simply acknowledging with another nod, wordlessly excusing herself as she goes back to coordinating the search and clean-up efforts in Triboar.

Leading the party back to the dead fire giants, they take stock of their belongings. As they do, Sìle asks "What do you intend to do with the Vonindod fragment? Should you want to take it with you, I would recommend a large bag of holding over a horse-drawn cart, as the latter would slow us down severely."

Of noteworthy possessions, the fire giants each wielded a magic greatsword, which Sìle identifies as Huge size +1 flaming greatswords. Additionally, each of them wore masterwork full plate. Selling these items might see a bit of a reduction in what you would normally expect to get for them due to all of them being Huge size, and the market kept by the most Small and Medium sized races has few people looking for items of these sizes, and may require magic resizing after the sale. Naturally shrewd negotiation may or may not improve matters. More easily sellable is a ruby necklace one of the fire giants had with him, the size of the ruby putting it in the 1000 gold range.

----------


## MikelaC1

Slissht hefts one of the greatswords for a moment. Its a pity that its overall enhancement does not match mine, because I would cut a fine figure wielding a flaming sword, and would strike fear into our frost giant kin. Im going to keep one, just in case. It might prove useful at one point. 
As for getting a bag of holding, it would be a better idea, but I doubt it likely that such an item would be available in a burg of this size.

----------


## Ridai

In the background, Drufi can be heard *"Our frost giant kin would ask you why in the nine hells you're swinging a fire giant surfboard pretending to be a sword around."* as she collects the valuables. Looking at the fire giant bodies, she mutters to herself *"Can't even burn those bastards, it's gonna be a long evening of digging."*

Sìle blinks, before repeating her question. "But... what do you intend to do with the fragment?"

----------


## MikelaC1

Its part of a whole, and if the fire giants want it, then maybe we should see where it leads. However if you think it will be a problem, maybe I should just see the local blacksmith and have him melt it down and recast it as a masterwork greatsword, giant sized of course. An adamantite greatsword would be a fine thing to have around, perhaps getting enchanted as my primary weapon.  With that said, she steps up and starts helping Drufi dig to bury the fire giant bodies.

----------


## Ridai

"Mostly I am still trying to understand what you intend to achieve by taking the fragment with you. At the moment, we simply do not have the raw logistics to transport more fragments if you intend to find more, and the effort will severely slow down your quest. The one we found indicates it was a tiny part of a massive construct. If you wish to use the fragment as a lure for this Duke Zalto's fire giants, that can absolutely be done, but if you intend to use a horse-drawn wagon, the last leg of our journey to Daggerford will take weeks, not a few days, to say nothing about what may happen afterwards, so I would look into what the local tradehouses and merchants have to offer. Triboar is a crossroads at two trade routes, it is not unreasonable to find relatively minor magic items like a bag of holding, though even the largest ones will only be able to carry one of these fragments. If you somehow wish to use the fragment to find Duke Zalto, I do not think this is wise, as we already have a name and a most likely area where he could reside as basis for investigations, and said area lies in the exactly opposite direction we are going. So... which of these possibilities is it you intend to achieve, mistress?" Sìle is explicitly not implying "your idea is stupid", but rather genuinely trying to understand what Slissht's end goal is here in order to help her achieve that.

As they dig the mass grave a fair bit outside of town (and where there isn't a farm's field), they are approached twice. Once by an immaculately dressed male human introducing himself as Urlam Stockspool, representing the Triboar Travelers, providing wagons and personnel to make caravan runs to other cities. "I could not help but hear about your find. I imagine a heroine such as yourself is very busy and always onward to her next heroic deed, so I would like to offer taking this admantine piece you found off your hands. Not for free, of course, as you naturally deserve your just and generous reward, so I would like to offer 5000 gold in exchange." Slissht notes Urlam wears a red eyepatch emblazoned with the symbol of the Zhentarim, and when prompted about it, he seems quite proud in regards to his association to them, as providers of excellent protection and assistance all across the North and beyond. Mentally, Sìle informs Slissht that 5000 is not even half the market value for this amount of adamantine. Along with not being very keen on dealing with the Zhentarim.

A little later (Urlam is long gone by then), a young human man, introducing himself as Narth Tezrin, co-owner of the Lion's Share, a local store, approaches the giantesses and Sìle, looking a little bashful, but otherwise doing well in regards to keeping his composure in face of the three most beautiful women he has ever seen. Slissht remembers that he was part of the people who fought off the invaders. "Thank you, truly, for protecting all of us today. I do not know what would have become of this town and its people if you had not been there, even with our good Lord Protector's efforts, so I believe I owe you my life." There is a brief pause before he continues. "Opportunistic as it might seem, I would also like to make you an offer for the adamantine you found. If my estimations are still on-point, I would like to offer you 7500 gold, about half market price, give or take depending on market fluctuations. I am open to negotiations, of course." Sìle lets Slissht know Narth's claim roughly checks out, and given transportation costs and such, his profit margin will likely be smaller than Slissht's in this deal (if not by much if the 7500 is agreed upon).

Another pause, Narth adding to Slissht "Whether or not you would like to sell the adamantine, I would be honored if you would join me for dinner. My treat, of course." The young man makes no attempts to hide that he respects and fancies Slissht a whole lot, marveling at her beauty, but he also knows his invitation his a long shot. Sìle mentally comments _Oh, your first open and not drunken suitor! I was wondering whether a giantess such as yourself was too intimidating in beauty and might to be approached by those who fell in love at first sight. No man or woman did so in Port Llast and Bryn Shander, not even Beldora with all that tension inside of her, but here we are!_ As a priestess of Sune and Sharess, Sìle seems quite interested in how this will go. Also casually revealing an unnamed number of people possibly still pining for Slissht.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Urlam and Narth are just side elements, not connected to the larger plot. This also isn't a veiled "sell the damn adamantine" but rather an option.

----------


## MikelaC1

Slissht coldly declines the "offer" from the Zhentarim. When Narth approaches however, she has a different reaction. Unfortunately 
I cant sell to anyone from the town, the Lord Protector made me promise that I would destroy the piece or take it out of town. On the advice of my companions, I have decided to opt for the destruction route and will be looking for a blacksmith to melt it down and perhaps have it made into a greatsword. Adamantite is very receptive to magical enhancement from what I understand and even if it isnt, then at least it is destroyed, makeing it useless to the fire giants. 
About your second offer, we have to finish burying these giants and then Darathra wants a word with us but after that, I would love to join you for dinner with a another big smile Where should I meet you

----------


## Ridai

The Zhentarim looks like he wants to protest being brushed away like Slissht does, but given who he is talking with, and Drufi giving him a very piercing stare, he instead decides to wish them a pleasant day and quickly leave.

Narth nods in regards to the adamantine. "Perfectly understandable. We have two notable and renowned smithies in Triboar, Uldinath's Arms as well as Foehammer's Forge, who should be able to forge your new sword, though the dwarven proprietor of the latter, well... he hates giants, partially because of their attacks on dwarfholds throughout the North. I would be happy to pay for having your sword forged, even if it may not be much since you provide the material. I wish I could put a good word in with Ms. Uldinath, but I am part of the Lionshield Coster, a merchant company based in Yartar. And since Triboar and Yartar are deadset on a bitter rivalry, most locals are not very fond of me, though the Lord Protector makes sure it does not go beyond mere dislike."

When Narth makes his second offer, Drufi makes a _"Heh."_ sound that may as well read as "yeah, good luck, buddy", but when Slissht agrees, Drufi actually stops digging for a moment, having a baffled "wait what?" look on her face. Slider, busy digging enthusiastically, looks up quizzically, trying to figure out what is going on. Echo is sitting beside Slissht, looking impressive, and also like she is scrutinizing Narth closely, akin to a reminder that he better be on his best behavior (plus she enjoys to make him squirm a little).

Slissht agreeing to have dinner with him brings a big, handsome smile to Narth's face. "Wonderful!" In regards to where to meet him, he points across town to the forest Triboar is nestled against. "I found a lovely clearing that would be perfect. Many of the forest's trees are in a perpetual autumnal state all year long, and it is simply a stunning sight. Simply follow the side road into the forest, I will meet you there and take you the rest of the way. I will be seeing you in the evening, then? I am very much looking forward to this." And after confirmation, Narth leaves in a great mood, hardly able to believe his luck. Drufi has doubled down on digging.

Sìle says "I will go make arrangements in regards to your sword and to provide healing to those in need, I will be back once the Lord Protector arrives," and takes her leave shortly after.

With the strength of two giantesses and an enthusiastic winter wolf (Echo sees herself more as moral support in this, clearly), the fire giants are burried soon enough, Sìle returning with impeccable timing in the early evening (letting Slissht know her sword will most likely be finished by tomorrow evening, which is rather fast given the project), Darathra following soon after, this time on foot (even if it means having to crane her neck more this time around).

"Thank you for your aid, once again," Darathra says, also nodding towards the grave mound as well as Sìle. "Beldora has been practically swooning with every word about you and your deeds like a lovesick teenager, and I see you really do live up to what she said." Darathra presents a hidden Harper insignia to the giantesses, before hiding it again. They are a fair bit away from the town, but better safe than sorry. "As the Lord Protector, there is only so much I can reasonably be heard to know in public, but as a Harper and given your quest, I would like to share what I know of the giant activity around these parts, and what I have heard beyond. Mind you, we are still relatively unclear about the leadership and plans of each kind of giant, but we are working on piecing together that particular puzzle. A puzzle you have provided a good couple of pieces to in regards to this Jarl Storvald and Duke Zalto. Do you want to know about any particular activity, or do you want the complete low-down?"

----------


## MikelaC1

Before you tell us what you know, I should tell you what we know...it may fill in some pieces of the picture. Giants always lived by something called the Ording, which set down the hierarchy. Storms at the top, clouds next, followed by fires, frosts, stones and hills. Now the ordning is gone. Clouds might jockey to supplant storms, but thats not likely to happen, fires might think they can move past clouds, but they are going t be in for a surprise because I and my budding clan intend to supplant them and maybe even challenge clouds. Stones always sort of considered themselves uninvolved in earthly matters and hills continue to just be oversized ogres and dumb as ever.

----------


## Ridai

"Guess that's why all giants are behaving like their ass is on fire. Sounds like everyone's looking for an edge to get the upper hand, since giantkind is roughly ordered in terms of strength, with a fuzzy area around frost and fire. A straight fight against a higher subspecies would go south or at least be too costly. Problem is that the two plans we now know of both have terrible implications for everyone else as well. Beldora reported the frost giants that attacked Bryn Shander looking for Artus Cimber and the Ring of Winter. The artifact might be powerful enough to lock the North or even beyond in extreme winter, killing basically everything not outright immune to cold and unable to shut it out. I had our sages look into this Vonindod, and they found mention of a colossal construct, once used to raid the lairs of wyrms with frightening success, making it a nearly indestructible artifact war engine in its completed form, but it seems to have been dismantled at some point, its parts scattered. Either is bad news for everyone else," Darathra says. Drufi crosses her arms, frowning, as she hears about what the fire giants are trying to reconstruct.

"Right. Here is what I've heard about the giant activity so far. Around Triboar and the general area, we mostly dealt with hill giants. They hardly bothered us, never becoming organized enough to really become a threat, and they had easier ways to get food. For roughly a month or two, we noticed an uptick in giant sightings. Hill giants attacking more settlements, even seeing a few stone giants. Reports of cloud giant flying towers and fortresses being sighted, at times stopping to bombard a place and take something with them, though some of them don't seem onboard with the aggression of the rest. Cloud giants are the only kind we had any sort of reports for involving friendly contact. They seem to be looking for something, no idea what. No frost giants near here, they seem to stick to the coast, the Dale, and the Spine, but are hitting many harbors harder and harder." 

"This was the first fire giant sighting in these parts, but especially in the northeast of the Savage Frontier, reports about them have spiked a lot. Dwarfholds and elven enclaves are watching for them, noting they are sending troops out further and further. Stone giants are more concentrated towards the east and southeast of the Savage Frontier, and they seem to have stopped keeping to themselves. We heard reports of them attacking villages and destroying them, but not much caring about attacking or killing the actual villagers while doing that, unless they attack the giants. No idea what sort of esoterical goal they are following. And the hill giants, well, you know 'em. Got some stupid idea in their heads would be my guess. Difference is that apparently someone has enough clout to wrangle enough of the big idiots to actually cause a lot of trouble. We also noted most raids are done only by male hill giants, while all female hill giants sighted seemed to try and get out of this general area, along with the occasional male. Don't ask me whether that is representative or even of any sort of importance, you never know with that lot."

Darathra pauses for a moment, letting people digest the input a bit. "Only ones we've seen nothing of are the storm giants. Sure, they usually keep to the depths of the sea, but they have the best reputation out of all kinds, and were in the past occasionally spotted out on the sea or on the shore. Absolutely nothing so far. We have no idea what they are doing or where they are or whether they are involved in any way in this whole mess."

Thinking back, the last bit of news is surprising to Slissht. She has met Queen Neri and especially Princess Serissa a few times in her life, and they seemed very fond of "small folk", so given the chaos the other giants are causing, one would expect them to try and help the human-sized people or reign the other kinds in, what with until recently having ruled all giants and being the physically, mentally, and magically strongest giantkind (on average).

----------


## MikelaC1

Keep the news that we recovered these two pieces and melted one down to make my sword secret. They wont be able to build what they want without it, but if they keep looking for parts, they'll be wasting their time. By the time they figure out what's going on, it will be too late. As for the frosts, if my plan comes into effect, they will not be a problem any more. We took a relative of Artus Cimber out of play and sent him on a long boat ride and he will be leading the frosts on a merry chase to nowhere, so they should be neutralized as well. Clouds, Stones and Hills I have no pull with so groups will just have to be vigilant in regards to them, but I have contacts with the Queen of the Storms so while I look for whoever screwed with my life, I will also look into getting into contact with her and maybe she can pull the reins on them.

----------


## Ridai

"Then you're already way ahead of us. As much as we want to stop this, we are busy putting out fires, but at the end of the day, we are basically a spy network. We got what adventurers and other powerful individuals involved that we could, but everything else is also still going on in addition to this giant power struggle tying up even more people for simple town defense. The Lords' Alliance could mobilize much more forces since they are the leaders of many powerful cities and towns, but currently they are still observing and evaluating. There is still a strong sentiment among some of them that this is just a temporary thing they can sit out. As for the damn Zhents, they are probably already trying to profit from what is going on. If you can hinder or even stop the plans of these giant factions, do so. I doubt anyone else understands them better than you, and we would be hard-pressed to find people as powerful as you to try and stop them. I can't speak for the Harpers as a whole or promise some great reward, I can only ask. Only direction I can provide is that the town of Goldenfields, basically the food basket for Deepwater and the surrounding area, has especially seen many hill giants near it, so that might be something to check, but they do not seem in immediate danger, being a fortified town."

With the evening hours of sunlight having been reached, it is time for Darathra to take her leave. "I'll need to get back to my tasks. Sìle let me know you have your own lodgings, but let me know if you need something, within reason. I'll let the Harpers know what you told me. Minus you having melted down the Vonindod fragment, naturally."

When Darathra has left, Drufi grimaces. *"Crazy times. Getting the bastard who drained you and messing up Storvald's first, but sounds like there's tons of uppity giants running around."*

Sìle nods. "The both of you are likely the best chance the people of the North have when it comes to dealing with this giant threat. But I concur, we should not lose sight of finding the one who wronged you and also attacked the duchess." A beat. "Plus, you should hurry. I believe someone is eagerly awaiting your arrival," Sìle says with an enchanting smile, doing a bit of magic to do away with all sweat and dirt accumulated on Slissht's body. Drufi scoffs. Echo feigns noble aloofness. Slider is still confused. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Your choice whether you want to move on to the next day and get a summary of Slissht's date, or rather play out the scene with Narth.

----------


## MikelaC1

Slissht calls out to the departing Lord Protector,  If your group hears any tell of someone bragging out what they did to me, I would appreciate hearing about it.

When she is finally gone, Slissht becomes Shiver once again (shrinking to her 6 foot form) and says the rest of you have the night to do whatever you want. Im going on a date, with Echo as my guardian. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

A summary would be fine

----------


## Ridai

Darathra answers Slissht's request with a simple affirmative hand gesture.

"Have a good evening!" Sìle wishes to Shiver, Drufi just grunting, saying she is going for a walk.

People marvel at the giantess able to shrink to human size, so eyes are on her even more as she heads through town. Following the path, she finds a note by Narth as described (plus Echo makes it trivial to track the man). The clearing does not disappoint, the trees locked in spectacular vibrant autumn colors not fitting the season, illuminated by the evening sun. Narth has dressed well for the occasion, also having readied a dinner table, as well as a small tent in case of the weather changing. He is a little out of sorts seeing Shiver at first, but proves to be a gentleman. The dinner is quite fantastic, the two having wonderful conversation over dinner, Shiver learning this forest is said to be visited by Gwaeron Windstrom, the god of tracking, and thus it is not allowed to chop even a single tree of this forest or hunt any animals in it. Narth clearly is quite infatuated with Shiver, complimenting her deeds, strength, and elegance, unable to keep himself from admiring her. Echo, bribed with fine meat cuts, so far does not raise objections.

Retiring into the tent for a glass of wine as night falls, they are interrupted by deep shouting noises, as well as the sounds of Echo mangling someone. Heading outside, Shiver finds a common oni, a rarer, lesser giant racenot usually found in these parts, horned and muscular, but smaller than the height Slissht can currently grow to. So when he sees the woman he planned on eating becoming rather big while a winter wolf is freezing and tearing at him, well... it doesn't end well for him. It quickly turns out this oni had been stalking the forest for a while now, ambushing and devouring travellers. Having saved Narth's life yet again, he does invite her to that glass of wine again. And should she decide to stay the night in the tent, she finds that while he certainly is no Sìle, it is a surprisingly fulfilling night regardless.

Regardless of how Slissht decides to spend her night, she once again dreams of the duchess Morwen Daggerford, getting the feeling they spent some time together, and that they grew close. Morwen is not just a warrior, but wields magic as well, weaving the two together into a sort of battledance of sorts that allowed her to spar with Slissht, even growing to her true size as well. But still, her memory does not become any clearer in regards to who attacked them.

The next day, news of Slissht's deeds make the rounds, and since most immediate work is done, the giantesses are flooded with a lot more attention by the villagers, wanting to know more about them, talk to them, or just marvel at them. Drufi seems to be in a somewhat better mood that day, Sìle inquiring about the date. A good number of men and women seem quite jealous of Narth as well. Darathra formally declares Slissht, Drufi, and Sìle heroes of Triboar. A small feast is held in their honor. Echo and Slider even allow people to approach them, Echo requiring plenty of tasty tributes and allowing choice villagers to groom her as they marvel at her elegance, whereas Slider even allows a child or two to ride on her (much to the scoffing disapproval of Echo, turning up her nose). 

In the evening of this second day, Slissht is presented with her adamantine sword (as promised), Sìle also handing Shiver the gold gained from selling the fire giants' swords, a total of 22,000 gold.

"From Triboar, our path now leads straight south, following the road until Waterdeep. From there, it is only a small distance to Daggerford. Would you like to continue traveling in the morning, or already this evening?"

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver divides up the gold, 7000 each for her, Sile and Drufi. The last 1000 she spends to buy very ornate and gem encrusted collars for Echo and Slider, seeing as a normal dog collar wont work, she buys belts  that a teenager would wear which would be about the right fit. 

We are ready to move out now

----------


## Ridai

Sìle just smiles and declines the gold. "My goddesses provide for me." Drufi takes her share of the gold. Echo wears her collar like an accessory, while Slider seems confused about receiving a collar, scratching at it every now and then, until Drufi takes it off, since it keeps distracting the winter wolf.

The travel spell is woven once more, and they race down the Long Road to the south, the Dessarin Hills to the east and the Sword Mountains to the west flying by them. In the late evening, they pass the town of Westbridge and the Kryptgarden Forest, until they make camp on the outskirts of the Sumber Hills. They saw the trampled remains of a little village on their way, likely the victim of hill giants, but nothing bothers them during the night. Once more, dreams of Morwen haunt Slissht in her sleep, waking breathless and with a racing heart in the morning.

Continuing their journey, they soon pass the crossroad town of Red Larch, ever going south on the Long Road, until they can spot the Westwood to the, well, west. Deepwater is perhaps a day or two away now. Suddenly: 
*"Hey, Slissht,"* Drufi says, nudging her, then pointing east. To their left in the far distance, at the end of a dirt road branching off the Long Road, Slissht sees what looks like... strange pillars? And the silhouette of a large figure among them.

----------


## MikelaC1

(Shiver takes the 7000 that Sile declined and splits it 3000 to her and 3000 to Drufi with the last 1000 going back to the city to aid in reconstruction and repairs)

Slissht reigns Echo and peers at what Drufi has spotted, but clearly cant make it out. Making sure that her blade can be pulled at a moments notice, she leads the group in that direction, when she can actually make out the figure, she calls out....Identify yourself stranger.

(That is, unless its clearly an enemy, in which case the blade comes out)

----------


## Ridai

As they approach, the figure turns out to be a lone stone giant. He is standing in partially dismantled ruins of a village. Many things the villagers left behind were thrown into a deep pit, along with everything wooden, apparently to be buried later judging by the pile of earth next to the hole. The stone of houses, fences, and such is being stacked into intricate yet sturdy pillars by the stone giant, arranged in a specific manner.

When hailed, he looks to the frost giantesses. He bears the usual appearance of his kind, a chiseled athletic build, wearing only simple furs and nothing else. A greatclub is resting nearby, but he appears to make no motions yet to pick it up. He raises an appeasing hand towards the giantesses.

*"Peace, frost clan,"* he rumbles in the characteristic deep voice of his kind. *"No harm will come to you."* He picks up another stone, stacking it onto the pillar he is working on, then doing a small adjustment to it.

----------


## MikelaC1

Slissht continues to approach, cautiously but still without drawing her sword. Peace as well, stone clan. What happened her and what are you doing?

----------


## Ridai

*"I came here on the surface to help mend the dream world of giantkind,"* the stone giant says, picking up another stone, placing it on the pillar in a very purposeful manner with obvious expertise. Drufi gives Slissht a look like "typical cryptic stone giants", rolling her eyes. 

Echo and Slider sniff the air. *"Humans were here until not too long ago,"* Echo lets Slissht know, Slider adding *"Not much blood here."*

----------


## MikelaC1

My associates smell human blood here...and tell me that there were humans here until only a short time ago. Care to explain that. And whats with the damn inukshuk?

----------


## Ridai

*"Our gods are distant since the Second Sundering, frost clan. Giantkind is aimless, wasting away. But our god Skoraeus Stonebones speaks again. Thane Kayalithica reached Him, we saw Him answer. The dreams of giantkind are poisoned, nature out of balance. The small folk do not know what they are doing, their edifices spread across the bones of our past, they destroy, push away, unknowingly bring everything out of balance. We have gone to the surface, dismantle small folk buildings, bury what disturbs the natural order, and build nexi to help nature mend."* The stone giant puts the last boulder on the pillar he was working on as he speaks. Looking around, he goes to a very specific spot to begin the next pillar, to continue the exact pattern.

*"Some of the villagers attacked me, I defended myself as much as was needed. I do not blame them. They lash out at us because they do not want to let go of what they built, they do not understand what is happening, holding on to their favored keepsake as it drags all of us into the abyss."* The stone giant continues building.

----------


## MikelaC1

And what happens after you are done here? Do you move on and destroy another village? I cant bring back this village, but I am not going to allow you to terrorize another one. Slissht is beginning to unlimber her sword.

----------


## Ridai

*"It is my purpose to continue this work,"* the stone giant answers simply, stacking boulders.

----------


## MikelaC1

Slissht isnt sure what pisses her off more, the cavalier attitude of the giant towards killing...or the fact that he is plainly ignoring her with his stupid statues. She's had just about enough of it, and theres only one way to deal with it. One well placed, swift kick of her powerful boot sends the first tower tumbling into a pile of rubble. Didnt you hear the park rangers rules, tourists are not allowed to build inukshuks.

----------


## Ridai

The stone giant finishes placing the boulder in his hands on the beginning pillar, before he turns around with a resigned sigh. *"Would you like to kick over the other edifices as well."*

Drufi seems quite done with the whole situation, Sìle and the winter wolves primarily watch the scene unfold.

----------


## MikelaC1

Slissht's temper is now really ready to boil over. She walks over to stone giant, shoving over another tower as she passes by it, and grabs the stone giant by the shoulder. Without any of your stupid stone giant cryptic answers, did you kill all these villagers, are you going to do it again and again, and why the hell are you building these stupid towers. You killed them, so dont tell me you plan to honor them in any way. You kill them, they kill you, you kill more of them, they kill more of you, how is that going to solve anything? By the end of it, Shiver is shouting at him.

----------


## Ridai

*"I attacked those that attacked me. Some of them died, some of them were wounded. When they fled, I let them go, I have no quarrel with them, just with what they build. And I have told you why I build these towers. Nature is out of balance, it needs help healing. The work must continue, as our god decrees it."*

Sìle chimes in telepathically. _"He seems convinced his task is vital, and I sense no deception, including that he only defended himself when attacked. Well, as far as one can describe it like that when the attacks were provoked by beginning to dismantle people's homes. Mistress Drufi informed me that stone giants generally do not harbor ill will towards 'small folk', staying out of people's way and expecting the same from them in return, and tend to live reclusive subterranean lives. However, I also sense no form of magic from the pattern these pillars were placed in, or the pillars themselves, not even interacting with leylines in some fashion. So... it may be the case that this stone giant is being deceived in regards to what his task is supposed to accomplish. Either by this Thane Kayalithica, or whatever is supposedly talking to her in the guise of her god."_

Drufi chimes in, verbally. *"Counter offer: one of us beats your tree-hugging bitch-ass in arm-wrestling, and once you inevitably lose, you screw off to your Thane to ask your crazy god how he could allow your holy mission getting stumped by a short frost giant if it's so damn important."*

The stone giant already didn't look all that happy about Slissht getting in his face and obstructing his work, Drufi now adding additional insults, including responding to the stone giant slowly losing his patience with a smile while giving him the finger. Killing the stone giant to stop him seems viable, trying to goad him into actually accepting that bet seems to as well (Sìle asks whether cheating is allowed in that, out of curiosity), confronting may or may not also work.

----------


## MikelaC1

(telepathically to Sora)_If we can goad him into the bet and you can do it surreptitiously, go ahead. I dont really want to kill him, just stop him from killing, and this isnt a matter of honor for me._

No point in challenging him Drufi, not only does he not have honor, he knows he's a loser.

----------


## Ridai

Sìle answers with a simple affirmative.

*"Yeeeaaah, poor guy might hurt his little fingies. Watching grown men bawl's always so heartbreaking, y'know,"* Drufi answers with crossed arms, glancing over to Slissht with faux dismay.

The stone giant breathes heavily in and out of his nose once, somehow managing to pull the corners of his mouth down further than anyone Slissht has ever met, his frown an impressively deep craggy little mountain range. *"I accept your challenge,"* he says, clearly trying to maintain his composure. *"If you win, I will cease my work and return to Deadstone Cleft to commune with my thane and the will of my god. However, if I win, not only will you cease to interrupt my work, you will assist me until it is done across the Savage Frontier, without question, speaking only when asked to."* An athletic challenge (of sorts) appears to be right up the alley of the self-perfection-seeking stone giants.

*"Ooh, boy's trying to show some backbone, how funny! You want to do the honors, or do I get to crush him?"* Drufi asks Slissht.

----------


## MikelaC1

I will take him down Slissht isnt the size she was when she first left the clan but she has gained back almost all of her power and is confident as she moves a rock or two to improvise a table, and seats herself, waiting for the stone to do the same. If Sile intends to be a factor, shes ready for that as well.

----------


## Ridai

*"Shame,"* Drufi says with a shrug, moving to the side of the improvised table. Positions are a bit uneven, the stone giant still several feet taller than Slissht, with his hand naturally also bigger than hers, but they settle in. *"One match, no re-dos. Free hand grips the edge, no trying to sneak your main hand's grip up mid-match,"* Drufi says, the last bit more towards the stone giant to rankle him a bit more. Sìle is by Slissht's side, the giantess feeling strangely invigorated by her touch. Drufi places a hand on the gripping ones.

*"Ready? Go!"* Drufi releases her hand, and the match is on, Slissht feeling the strength of the stone giant. In terms of raw empiric power, Slissht has the upper hand, but the stone giant still has his superior size and mass, making up for the difference to some extent. Still, even beyond that wonderful feeling of elation given to Slissht by Sìle ever since she became a priestess that managed to summon reserves of strengths the giantess didn't even know she had, Sìle's touch and presence make Slissht feel like she is simply blessed with the greatest of fortunes... and the unspoken promise of an incredible night upon winning. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Please give me a Strength ability check. Sìle's assistance and moral support grant a +5 luck bonus and a +4 morale bonus, so Slissht rolls with a total modifier of +21.

----------


## MikelaC1

Slissht grits her teeth, putting everything she can into pushing the giant down

*Spoiler: STR check*
Show

(1d20+21)[*35*]

----------


## Ridai

The difference in size and mass is definitely felt, the stone giant pushing hard, and their kind is no stranger to making the most of their body mechanics and advantages.

However, all of that does not matter because after the initial push of the stone giant, Slissht pushes back, further fueled by Sìle, slams the stone giant's hand onto the table, and cracks the boulder to boot, part of it just blown off.

Drufi is unable to speak at the moment, due to a lasting fit of laughter and wheezing.

The stone giant looks suitably defeated and in disbelief, to the point where Sìle is able to get the location of this Deadstone Cleft out of him before he quickly goes in that direction, just in case it may come in handy later. Drufi's enduring laughing fit follows his swift departure. 

"Congratulations, mistress. It appears we know the stone giants' plans in this brewing civil war of sorts now as well." Sìle looks to where the stone giant is leaving to. "You may or may not have sown the seeds of an unexpected popularity among stone giants."

----------


## MikelaC1

I will be satisfied with them no longer nipping at our heels while we are attempting to take the fires and Storvald down. Hard enough to move up when you are being pulled down at the same time as you try to go up. Lets continue on our journey.

----------


## Ridai

The journey continues, and by the next evening, they reach the town of Amphail, past the Westwood. Sìle notes that by the middle of the next day, they should be able to reach Deepwater, and by the end of it their destination of Daggerford.

In Ampahil, it is apparent a festival is starting, plenty of decorations visible all throughout town, and the central plaza is filled with pavillon tents and tables as plentiful buffets of food and drink are prepared, with a stage placed next to the Great Shalarn, a black stone statue of a famous war horse bred in Amphail (which children are currently playing on). A quick ask tells them today is one Tylandar Roaringhorn's sixty-third birthday, a member of the three local Waterdhavian noble families (Roaringhorn, Ilzimmer, and Amcathra), he definitely wants everyone to know about it, and thus everyone is invited to the festivities.

A few people recognize Shiver, presumably from her first trip through the place, so there are plenty of invites to drink.

*"Not gonna turn down free food and drink if we're stopping here anyway,"* Drufi says, rolling her shoulders. Short pause. *"Guess drinking in giant size is a no?"*

Sìle confirms with a nod. "They might become a little cross if a giantess drinks all their beer." *"Yeah thought so."*

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver makes sure that Echo knows she is to limit herself to one (and only one) plate of meat when the festival starts and tells the others that she is going to seek out Tylandar to pay her respects. She takes Echo with her so that the wolf doesnt terrify anyone with her antics. If you can make any discreet inquiries about our quest it would help. Seeing as word will spread about my arrival, it may loosen some tongues.

----------


## Ridai

Echo looks slightly indignant about the implication that she is prone to overeating, and thus now seems deadset on proving Slissht wrong. Sìle and Drufi acknowledge as they are wont to ("Of course." *"Yeah sure"*), heading away into the festival. 

Slissht has no trouble finding Tylandar (on the way she notices a number of women shooting her a few glares), currently a little to the side, overseeing the organization of the festival that is soon to start. "Ah, Shiver, what a pleasant surprise," he elderly but still very active man says, waving her closer, giving a proper kiss on the hand. "Impeccable timing, too. Had you sent notice of your arrival, I would have prepared accordingly, though your line of work rarely lends itself to planning, doesn't it?" With a quick clap, he instructs a seat to be prepared for Shiver at the festival as a guest of honor. He gestures for Shiver to join him on a short walk around town.

"How have you been?" Tylandar asks. "You may be pleased to hear that routing the bandits and kidnappers the last time you were here certainly sent a message to similar criminals, though sadly, the more quiet times proved short. Hill giants attacking settlements has become an increasingly frequent piece of news nowadays."

----------


## MikelaC1

Your problem with hill giants may be of longer term. The power structure that governed giant life has collapsed and all tribes are struggling for more power. 
I intend to usher in a new order for frost giants, and topple the current Jarl Storvald. This new order will end the frost giant raids against smaller folk and lead to a new era of prosperity.
And hopefully end up moving frost giants past fires and maybe even clouds in the process.

----------


## Ridai

"I do hope the day comes sooner rather than later. Nasty business, this. Fortified settlements are already difficult enough to defend against giantfolk, let alone less fortunate ones like our Amphail. And between the both of us, our current Lord Warder Dauner Ilzimmer could do with focusing a tad more on the safety of our people instead of his horses." Tylandar sighs. "I am sure the Lords' Alliance would welcome-" As they reach the town square again, they get a look at a crowd having formed in front of the stage, where a handsome young man with a wonderful voice sings a beautiful song about his beloved, many women in the crowd spellbound.

"You remember my grandson Zalaron, yes?" Tylandar says with another weary sigh, gesturing to the young man on stage. "As you can no doubt see, he is still quite popular with women, including the noble variety." Shiver begins to realize who exactly he is serenading with much skill, given part of his song includes words like _skin of purest snow_ and _tresses like the gold of angels._ 

"Whatever happened in the night before you left for Waterdeep, you certainly took his heart with you. He wasn't a womanizer by any stretch of the imagination, far from it, but now, you are the only one for him. Learned to songwrite and sing because of it. One wishes he would apply himself to other matters with the same gusto. The state of affairs certainly did not go other well with the fairer part of our population." Shiver spots several women who noticed her and are consequently staring daggers at her, though a few seem torn between being mad at her and perhaps forgeting that dislike in favor of asking her out. 

"That aside, I am sure everyone would appreciate it if you decided to settle down in Amphail. In close proximity to Waterdeep, part of the Lords' Alliance, a perfect liaison between us and giantkind, not to mention everyone would feel much safer with you around. Your own plot of land, amenities, and staff could easily be arranged." With the beautiful song still going, Tylandar winces given the implications, adding "And I can assure you this is not tied to marrying my grandson, provided he didn't steal your heart as well."

Shiver can see Drufi in the crowd, getting herself another beer to deal with the longing of another Shiver suitor. From Sìle, Shiver mentally hears _"My my, someone found Sune's faith because of you, and strongly so! You truly are an inspiration, mistress."_ She seems quite genuine, both in her admiration and the little spot of teasing. She also adds that she and Drufi have heard a bit of news, but are still asking around. _"Did the good lord Tylandar hear any particular news?"_

----------


## MikelaC1

While settling down with Zalaron would have its charms, its quite impossible at the moment given the quest that I am on. As a a part of my mission, I have to discover the identity of the person who stripped much of my power some time ago. Have you heard of anyone boasting about taking down the great Shiver just a peg or two?

----------


## Ridai

"The offer remains, with or without Zalaron's hand. I doubt he will even realize the advances of anyone else anytime soon," Tylandar says, with another heavy sigh. "I cannot say I have heard of anyone foolish enough of such a boast. I have heard chatter of your arrival in Daggerford, much romance gossiping about you and the duchess." The elderly noble thinks for a moment, as Zalaron's song crescendos. "There has been something unusual, though I am unsure whether this is connected to what happened to you. Wynne Cromm, baroness of Lizard Marsh, has been paying visits to Duchess Daggerford unusually often. I do not think this registered as much of anything to most noble circles, given the baroness' garison is responsible for watching for hostile activity of the lizardfolk in the region, and most pay little attention to her in favor of duchess Morwen who has become incredibly popular, not to mention successful. But it was never much of a secret the baroness was not all that happy with her station, and on a recent ball, she seemed quite tense and short-tempered. And I want to say she has been becoming that way since roughly a week or two since you left Amphail the last time you were here."

Shiver, having regained most of her memory, remembered the Lizard Marsh is immediately to the south-west of Daggerford, just a few miles down the Delimbiyr River the town is situated by. The river flows into the marsh, and the marsh transitions into the sea. Morwen told her the marsh is filled with insects and monsters, so it needs to be watched all year long. Remembering Morwen, red mane illuminated by the evening sun after a surprisingly even practice bout, makes Shiver's heart skip a beat.

As Shiver processes the information, a familiar sound is heard. Heavy footsteps, something she notices because she is a bit more outside of the clamor of the festival and the song, not below the many pavillons and decorations and tents. Then screams. "Giants!"

Six hill giants burst into the town square, holding their huge clubs in one hand, and sacks in the other. The crowd immediately begins to panic and flee in every direction at once, frequently blocking its own way. Shiver may expect the giants to start indiscriminate murder and eating people, but instead... the giants seem to beeline to the buffets and food stores. In their crude giant speech, she hears *"GRAB FOOD! GRAB FOOD! GRAB BOOZE!"* (and variations of that), and *"NO BRING ENOUGH AND YOU-KNOW-WHAT HAPPEN!"* (followed by revolted shudders by all hill giants). The hill giants seem thoroughly panicked themselves. One even goes *"WE TAKE SINGY BOY TO CHIEFTAIN?!"*, to which someone else shouts *"UHHH JUST DO!"* while frantically stuffing food into a sack and almost stepping on someone.

Shiver sees the six giants split up into three groups of two, one towards the food stores in the north of the town square, one to the buffet tables in the east of the town square, and one towards the stage in the south (and the food and barrels near there), a giant seeming rather intent on grabbing Zalaron, who is trying to coordinate people's escape from the stage. Shiver herself is towards the west of the town square, Sìle and Drufi are in the crowd.

(Not combat time, though if you want to move to one group and whack someone on the head, feel free to do so)

----------


## MikelaC1

DRUFI, YOU TAKE THOSE TWO pointing at the pair nearest to her, SILE, NEUTRALIZE THOSE TWO, pointing at the group nearest the priestess and hoping she has one of those spells that incapacitated the fire giants in the last encounter, while she moves to the last two (presumably the ones trying to grab Zalaron) with her blade swinging NOT SO FAST, I HAVE FIRST DIBS ON HIM

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

not sure how far I have to move and how many strikes are left, so I will just roll all three and you can say which ones count
(1d20+29)[*37*] attack & (3d6+23)[*34*] damage
(1d20+29)[*46*] attack & (3d6+23)[*36*] damage
(1d20+24)[*27*] attack & (3d6+23)[*32*] damage

----------


## Ridai

_"Of course,"_ Sìle answers, floating up from the crowd. *"ON IT!"* Drufi shouts back over the cacophony of the chaos, opening with throwing an empty barrel at a hill giant's head.

Making her way through the crowd is tricky, having to make sure Slissht doesn't step on any panicking villagers. When she reaches the hill giants (perhaps frustratingly still at least a foot taller than Slissht, and a whole lot fatter) near the stage, one frantically shoves foodstuffs into a sack, while the other has grabbed Zalaron, who struggles in the giant fist. "Let me go!" he shouts at the giant who seems to strain to not accidentally squish the young man. Zalaron spots Slissht, and his face lights up with love and hope. "Shiver!"

Just around that time, the giant who is holding Zalaron turns around, sees Slissht, and prompty gets a sword to the gut. *"OH NO, MORE EVIL WOMEN!"* he shouts in frantic confusion and swings his club in panic, but it is not enough to really put a dent into the mighty frost giantess, once also outright missing. Echo does her best to get through the crowd and leaps for the other hill giant, missing him, but biting into the loot sack, leading to a chaotic tug-of-war as the hill giant tries to pull it free, keep the contents from falling out, while trying to shove more things in.

(Shiver's turn, still full HP. The giant holding Zalaron is in reach, reaching the other requires a move action)

----------


## MikelaC1

For now, Shiver ignores dealing with Zalaron, focusing all her efforts on taking down the hill giant, her sword swinging three times in the process. She also decides to have some fun with poorly armored hill giants and put on a bit of show by using power attack (-5 to hit, +10 on damage)

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

(1d20+24)[*28*] damage & (3d6+33)[*46*] damage
(1d20+24)[*42*] damage & (3d6+33)[*45*] damage
(1d20+19)[*30*] damage & (3d6+33)[*45*] damage

----------


## Ridai

Really putting some power behind her strikes, Slissht completely demolishes the giant, who is dead before he even hits the pavement. In his short death throes, he throws up his hands, Zalaron suddenly flailing in the air and landing on the stage again. The other giant sees how his buddy was utterly destroyed and doesn't take long before he runs away screaming, straight out of the town. The same happens with the second giant near Drufi, who saw what Slissht did, as well as Drufi snapping the neck of the giant she slammed to the ground.

*"EVILER WOMANS! EVILER WOMANS! AAAAAAAH!"*

On Sìle's side of things, the two giants stand in utter rapture, soon directed in a trance out of the town to wait there. With the threat already over, Zalaron takes the opportunity to call out. "People of Amphail! Shiver has returned, and once more she saved us! Long live our heroine!" And with utter relief, they soon cheer, Sìle already busy doing away with the wounds people suffered, while Drufi gets the giant bodies out of town. They are practiced at this by now.

"We will not let those hill giants ruin our day! Today we feast not only in honor of my grandfather, but also our savior Shiver, fairest of all!" More cheers erupt, as people try to salvage the festival.

Zalaron looks to Shiver, speaking more privately. "It is so good to see you. Not a day passed without having to think of you, and not a night without you being in my dreams." If there was any doubt about the young man being head over heels for Shiver, it most likely is gone now.

Tylandar comes by soon enough. "You have impeccable timing indeed. We are once again in your debt. And I hope this trashing will keep those overgrown imbeciles from ever setting foot here again."

----------


## MikelaC1

We can only hope, but for now, on with the feast. Shiver will make sure she is seated next to Zalaron and Tylander (between them unless that offends some sort of royal seating order, in which she sits beside Zalaron at least) and helps herself to a fair portion of the feast. She also prepares a plate for Echo but amuses the children by letting Echo put on a show, tossing the pieces of meat or cheese high in the air and showing how she can catch anything tossed in her vicinity. She remains open to anyone coming up to talk to her, hopefully with news of how she was hard done by, seeing as Drufi and Sile have been placing the word that she is looking for answers.

----------


## Ridai

Zalaron is delighted to be with Shiver again, blind to the many jealous looks cast towards the giantess. Echo complies with the demonstrations because she _of course_ is best at whatever she does, but at the same time it is also her only access to a plate and she has been smelling the buffet the whole time.

No direct news of someone boasting about having taken down Shiver come forth. Sìle heard some talk about the Lords' Alliance still having a fairly wait-and-see approach to the giant situation, mostly focusing on defending their cities and towns. There seems to be a general attitude of this being just a short-lived event in the grand scheme of things, the giants too unfocused and uncoordinated to be much of a threat. Drufi heard that the Zhentarim of course are busy selling their protection to travellers given the crisis, but there appear to be an increase in bounties for cloud giant towers and flying fortresses, somewhat disproportionally so.

----------


## Ridai

The next day, the party gets up early for the last leg of their journey to Daggerford, another vivid dream of Morwen haunting Shiver. Zalaron, once again, will most likely have trouble thinking of anyone but Shiver in her absence. Sìle was able to learn the location of the hill giants' base of operations, if one wishes to use such a generous term, and that they are all sent out to gather food for the chieftain.

Waterdeep is reached soon, and it is as bustling as Shiver remembers it. In the City of Splendors, it feels like there is no trace of the ongoing giant crisis, well-protected and towards the southern edge of the Savage Frontier. They are passing through without incident. The last section of the High Road, leading along the Sword Coast. Halfway to their destination, there is a brief break, as they reach a fork in the road, one leading onwards to the east and thus Daggerford, another leading north.

"The road to Nightstone," Sìle says. "Not even a month ago, I doubt any of us could have anticipated what was in store for us. I have a feeling Daphne and Teeka are doing quite well."

It is not long until Daggerford from there. In the evening, Shiver spots familiar farmsteads and hamlets, until finally, the walled town of Daggerford comes into view at the top of a hill, with the three-storey keep overlooking the surrounding floodplain. The last time Shiver was here, she saw a well-run town, with Zhentarim activity nearby. A weasely halfling briefly intercepted her whens he entered town, offering her a deal to sign a contract to not interfere with the Black Network, but an envoy of the duchess ended that meeting soon.

Now, Shiver sees no Zhents nearby, and the town feels somehow more... safe. People happier, the streets a little cleaner, the arts more apparent. People recognize Shiver and wave to her, news of her arrival spreading fast. Without anyone even questioning it, the party can ride straight to the fort, where she is already awaited, guided inside, through familiar halls leading to various places filled with good memories. Until they arrive in a luxurious living room, the crackling and warmth of the lit fireplace filling the room. And by a window, framed by the evening sun, Duchess Morwen Daggerford turns to them, in all her marvelous presence and beauty, warrior and regent.

"Welcome back, Slissht, it is so good to see you. We have much work ahead of us."

----------


## MikelaC1

We have worked together well in the past. Hopefully our aims still align, but I cant know for sure. My aim is twofold, the first part of it is it to find out who stole a good portion of my power. Once that is done, we move on to the opportunity created by the sundering of the Ordning. I intend to use this situation to both topple Jarl Storvald and to advance frost giants past the fire giants in the rankings and perhaps even past the clouds. If that aligns with what your work is, then yes "we" have work to do.

----------


## Ridai

"I would say we did better than well, and more than merely work together, but I fear the memories and promises we made were still too fresh. Wiped away, perhaps for good," Morwen says, with a wistful and sad smile, but to the duchess' credit, she pushes those matters away for now, this not being the time or place. 

Waving them over to a large table with a map of the Savage Frontier, Morwen says "I am well aware of your plans, Slissht. I have kept a close eye on you since I teleported you to near Nightstone, and guided Sìle to you." Looking over to Sìle, she adds "I hope you can forgive this bit of hidden manipulation on my part, though I had a feeling someone like our Slissht would improve your life as well." Sìle quirks an eyebrow at this bit of news. "Indeed she did, as did Mistress Drufi, though I would like to learn the reasons driving your actions before we speak of forgiveness, whether or not I am open to it. I hope you understand." Drufi casts a glance to Sìle when she mentions the giantess, hint of a smile playing around her lips.

Morwen nods. "To protect you, Slissht. Both of your goals lead to the same point. The mage who is responsible for what happened to you is a Zhent called Nilraun Dhaerlost, and he resides in Svardborg, the home of Storvald's clan. He provided the blood to track Artus Cimber, and did Storvald's bidding in eliminating you as a threat. You were sent on a mission to seek the Nightstone to see whether it had any power to learn the Ring of Winter's whereabouts. It appears the Zhent had deeper connections, providing you with a letter of an associate of mine asking me to return a favor by aiding you in finding the Nightstone and perhaps also acquiring it if necessary. In the days you stayed here, you confided in me your doubts about your Jarl's motives, and perhaps this forced the mage's hand, channeling magic through an object of his placed upon your belongings. I was able to disrupt the process, but I did not have the means to mend you, and I needed to act fast. Dhaerlost would be looking for you, with the resources of the Black Network if necessary. So I teleported you to safety, and have been hiding your presence from the mage ever since, hoping you would grow strong once more. And return to me in time. You are more important than you may yet realize."

Drufi swears under her breath. *"Storvald you freaking bastard."*

The duchess smiles mischievously. "And I do hope you enjoyed the sheets in the tower I sent your way. You and Sìle sure made plenty use of them, and I can assure you the tower's owner was suitably mortified because of the state you left it in."

----------


## MikelaC1

Im sorry if I seemed abrupt to you, but I have only vague memories of how we used to be, nothing more than little flashes. And what I plan to do is very ambitious. While the humans are all in with words on my plans, seeing actions is quite another thing. Ordinary humans cant stand up to even a single giant, let alone the hordes that Storvald is going summon, and I cant take a chance on someone selling me out to protect themselves. I dont think you would do it, but you have many associates, some of whom may be more concerned with their own skin instead of the big picture.

----------


## Ridai

"Does that mean you do not want my help, given you suspect betrayal by my subordinates and contacts?" Morwen asks.

----------


## MikelaC1

I certainly want your help, but just make it known that betrayal from an underling will be dealt with.

----------


## Ridai

"Duly noted. To cut to the chase, you are the best frost giants have to offer, and the only one outside of Storvald your people would consider uniting under. Even if Storvald was killed now, the frost giants have been set on a path of confrontation with what they call 'small folk', now that neither ordning nor storm giant rule are holding them back. At best for us, most frost giants will be killed in the wars to come until they are unable to fight, but this will come at heavy losses for us. A useless massacre for everyone involved. At worst, Storvald or one of his underlings gets his hands on the Ring of Winter, which would doom the world to an age of ice. Out of all giant tribes, your kind's plans carries the greatest threat to the world as a whole, as the only one seeking essentially a Doomsday device. Even the plans of the fire giants, devastating as they could end up being, pale in comparison. So Storvald must be killed, and a new leader installed. And that leader has to be you, Slissht. I have been hard at work to prepare future liaisons between our people and political capital for that future, to make our dream of our people living in harmony a reality. But ultimately, you need to be the one taking out Storvald."

Morwen points to the map, to the Sea of Moving Ice, west of the Icewind Dale. "To my knowledge, Storvald keeps the same base of operations as ever, and Dhaerlost resides there as well. The both of you should know where to find it, given you are of the same clan."

Drufi nods. *"Svardborg. An old village of the ancient kingdom of giants, Ostoria, now frozen into an iceberg. We reclaimed it shortly before Slissht was sent on her mission. I know the route there well. Can confirm Storvald liked to keep his pet small folk mages. The clan is working on freeing the buildings from the ice, and we have several dragonboats there, as well as Storvald's flagship, the Krigvind. Holds over 20 giants, easy. Crushes anything the small folk have. Usually has one of their two white dragons onboard as well."*

"As I see it, the end goal is heading to Svardborg and stopping Storvald, as well as his collaborators. Your battles in Port Llast and Triboar tell me plenty of how powerful you have become, eclipsing the vast majority of your kind, to say nothing of the number of frost giants who would support you against their tyrannical jarl. So if you want, you can simply head there, and do the deed. You would need to go about it smartly, but I am confident it would be within your abilities. Or you could attend to other matters first, if you would prefer."

(Note: No, this is not veiled "going to Svardborg immediately would be stupid".)

----------


## MikelaC1

I will only get one chance against Storvald so I have to be as powerful as I can be....and that means regaining all that I had. As well, building support among the humans will encircle Storvald in a belt of steel, cutting off any hope of aid. And not even Drufi knows of this secret but while the dragons fear Storvald, they are completely loyal to me. Those missing cows from the herd every so often worked wonders.

----------


## Ridai

Drufi gives a surprised frown with a *"What?"*, and Slider mirrors the expression, just minus the frown and plus a head tilt. Echo acts like she knew all along, sagely nodding. *"Let's hope those two are as loyal as you say when push comes to shove."*

"Very well," Morwen says. "During your travels, you were regaining strength very quickly, between your victories, cleverness, and forging of bonds. You seem to have plateaued to a degree, but I had plenty of time to analyse what was done to you, and I will be able to make you grow once more. I would not be surprised if you might even grow more powerful than ever before. So to help you become stronger, you will need stimuli. I would not recommend diplomatic missions, as those take an awful lot of time better spent elsewhere, not to mention maneuvering the many political pitfalls, but I would volunteer in that regard while you are at work elsewhere. If you are seeking for challenges, my recommendations would be to stop the leaders of the rampaging giant tribes, namely hill, stone, and fire. I would recommend that order. While you no longer have much trouble with a handful of those, they might make up for this with numbers, not to mention underlings, and they are bound to have more elite giants among them. Plenty of combat to make you stronger, as well as opportunity for unconventional approaches and to find treasure. It would also serve to make the Savage Frontier a lot safer, building your reputation that is already spreading, and making it easier to unite against Storvald." Morwen places three figurines on the map, each representing one kind of giant.

"We by now know the whereabouts of the hill and stone giants headquarters, and finding the fire giants would most likely not be too much of an issue between the dwarven holds in the area, as well as our Drufi," Sìle adds.

"If you more in the mood for detective work, there is still the matter of the Nightstone. Your mission to find it was a trap for you, but it is too specific to have been just that. Chances are you were supposed to retrieve it or bring back a record of its inscriptions once you would have been rendered... 'docile' by Dhaerlost. Perhaps it is simply a monument with at most some archeological value, perhaps it is actually an actual way to find the normally untrackable Ring of Winter. Since cloud giants took it, it may also provide insights into what they are doing." A stone is simply placed on the map as a representative.

"And finally, if you are feeling inclined towards diplomacy among your kind, there still are the storm giants. Or at least, I assume they are still there. None of them have been sighted since the Ordning crumbled. As the on average strongest and most benevolent kind of giants, gaining them as your allies would make a big difference. The problem is finding them, frankly. I have been doing research about where the seat of their kingdom is, but found nothing, so it is not unreasonable to assume it is cloaked by powerful magic, and out of sight. There is also the question what exactly happened to them or what they are up to. They used to be the rulers of giantkind, I doubt the disruption of the Ordning would just leave them indifferent." A storm giant figurine is placed.

Drufi chimes in. *"I have not seen one bit of them either. I want to say some jarls were able to go to their court somehow, but with Storvald having mostly stomped the other clans, that's out."* She stops and thinks for a moment. *"...We still have one option to maybe find a way there. The Eye of the All-Father, a temple to Allam high up north. It is said it houses an oracle the ancient giants made use of. I know the way there, never been myself, though."*

----------


## MikelaC1

I have vague memories of contact with the Storms. Shiver looks over the map, trying, with Drufi's help to locate the temple of Allam and then drawing a line with where they are and where that is, hoping that it would intersect with a giant stronghold. Two birds one stone as the humans say.

----------


## Ridai

Looking at the map, they will need to cross from one edge of the Savage Frontier to the other, as they are returning back to the Spine of the World. There is one stronghold on the way. "Grudd Haug, stronghold of the hill giants, located in the Dessarin Valley, not too far from here on our mounts," Sìle says. Telepathically, Sìle adds _We should also make a slight detour to Waterdeep to follow up on Beldora's hint in regards to the Harpers' secret location in the graveyard._

"A long ways away, but you have one of the fastest means of travel short of teleportation. If you succeed, the storm giants' support will send a strong signal," Morwen says. "It appears your plan is settled. It was a long journey for you, so I would like to offer you to stay here for the night. And of course, you are always welcome in these walls in the future as well. Please feel free to make use of all amenities we have to offer to rest and enjoy your stay. I hope all of you will join me in dinner and tomorrow's breakfast." The duchess makes a gesture, and a fair young lady enters the room, curtseying towards the duchess. 

"Elena, please show our guests of honors their chambers and have dinner prepared," she says, with a customary charming smile the servant reciprocates alongside another curtsey. "Of course, Your Grace," the young lady answers.

"Shiver, please stay with me for a moment," Morwen asks.

If Shiver does so, the duchess retrieves a small crystal, balancing its tip on Shiver's sternum, beginning to channel magic through it. "This should help get you off the plateau you are on, though it might take until the next day to fully work. It will not get you to full strength, but back on track to going the rest of the way." The crystal gradually dissolves, until it is entirely gone, Shiver feeling a measure of strength flowing through her body, but it is only slowly unfolding.

"But now, dinner. Frankly, I'm starving. Care to join?"

(If Shiver has plans for the evening, let me know, otherwise I'm skipping to the next day)

----------


## MikelaC1

This works out perfectly, we take a little detour to Waterdeep, then cut across country and bash some hill giants along the way. Hills represent the worst threat to humans, given their numbers, even if they arent the strongest, and then we find out what has happened to the storms. All the while, you continue to spread the word about what our future could like to the humans
She waits until others have left, and receives the gift from the Duchess. Im sorry if I came across a little strong to you before, but my life has changed so much. Before, I was just trying to get way from Storvald, now Im trying to change the world. Its a huge change.
With that said, she shrinks to human size to kill the Duchess

----------


## Ridai

(Shiver has been in human size the whole time, since the doors of a human fort are not built for giants)

Morwen smiles, followed by shock and a startled gasp as Shiver rams her sword through the duchess. With shaking hands, she looks down at the huge weapon starting to get coated by her blood. "Why-" she starts to say, but she cuts herself off. There seems to be a moment of acceptance. And profound sadness. 

At the same time, Elena enters the room. "Your Grace, is everything alri- oh by the gods!" The young servant woman clasps her hands in front of her mouth in horror.

Shiver and Elena watch as Morwen's appearance changes, revealing the hauntingly beautiful form of a succubus, still having the same expression as before, bloody tears rolling down her cheeks. "I'm sorry, Slissht," she says, the words ringing true and filled with sorrow, as she touches Shiver's cheek.

A vision is revealed to Shiver. "The time they first met. The days they spent in happiness and bliss. Until the morning where the attack happened. Only no shadowy figure is there. Morwne joins Shiver in bed once again and kisses her. Intense pleasure races through the giantess... as strength begins to leave her. Morwen seems shocked, her human guise as the duchess of Daggerford slipping, the succubus ceasing to kiss Shiver. "No! I will not do this!" She says to no one Shiver can perceive, until a male, cruel voice from nowhere says "Obey the pact, Pencheska." Magical patterns begin to glow on the succubus' body, inflicting intense pain upon her. "No-" The patterns glow again, seeming to strangle the demoness. The cycle repeats a few times, breaking Pencheska down a bit more each time, until she collapses on Shiver. Shaking, with tears in her eyes, she kisses Shiver again, and begins to drain her, flooding her with pleasure, but Shiver feeling the succubus' guilt through it all. When Shiver is reduced to the state she first woke up as, the male voice says "Good. I'll await her return as a slave." And the presence leaves. Looking at the diminished giantess, Pencheska touches her cheeks, dismay turning into rebellion. "I'm not letting this happen. Grow strong again, Slissht. Grow strong and come back to me."

The vision ends, Pencheska still touching Shiver's cheek. _I love you._ She screams her death throes, her body beginning to crumble, as the succubus is sent back to the Abyss.

"What... the duchess... an impostor demon... what..." Elena sinks to her knees, just trying to process what happened.

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver is just as shocked as the maid, but gathers herself together much quicker. Yes, a succubus imposter. Quickly, we must find what has happened to the real Morwen as well as alerting how is second in charge in Daggerford as to what just happened. What she keeps to herself is that she now knows what happened to her former power and given how long it has been since the "attack" it probably cant even be reversed. She also needs to know what thing the succubus put into her chest.

----------


## Ridai

Before even any guards arrive, Sìle and Drufi are already there, the latter with axe in hand. *"What happened-"* she asks, before seeing the quickly disintegrating remains and blood of a demoness. And the absence of a Duchess. Sìle heads through the room, walking towards a study, deciding not to waste any time.

The guards soon follow, led by a man in plate. Shiver identifies him as Warren Arcos, knight-captain, second in command in terms of Daggerford's troops. "What happened here? Where is the Duchess?" the man says, soon getting filled in by Elena. Shocked at the turn of events, he looks down at the disappearing remains of Pencheska. "To think none of us noticed shames us deeply. We will need to find the Duchess immediately. If the gods know mercy, Her Grace may still be alive."

"I allowed myself to do a quick search. The demon corresponded with multiple nobles. No immediately suspicious texts, but perhaps she had collaborators in some form or another," Sìle says, bringing several parchments. Among the letters received from various nobles across the Savage Frontier, there is also one from Wynne Cromm, Shiver recognizing the name as the baroness Tylandar told her about, including her unusually frequent visits to Daggerford and tense behavior in the past few months.

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver takes Sile aside and in low tones, tells her about the small crystal that the succubus placed on her sternum and how she does not know what is was but wants it out of her, if possible.

----------


## Ridai

Frowning at the news, Sìle places her hand over where the crystal was placed, using divinations to see what is going on here. "I can't detect a crystal. There is an unusual surge of life energy adding itself to yours, and there is a kind of demonic touch to it, but I will need more time to see if there is more to this."

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver makes a show of trying to help reorganize Daggerford and a quick pass at trying to find the duchess but its clear to Sile and Drufi that she wants out of this city as soon as possible.

----------


## Ridai

The knight-captain thanks Shiver for revealing this evil, saying he will organize a search party to find the duchess. Should she find any hint about where she may be, he asks her to please let him know.

Leaving in the evening, the party is soon out of Daggerford. "What do you wish to do next?" Sìle asks simply.

----------


## MikelaC1

We continue towards the hill giant main base. At least I now know what caused my loss of power and why no one was bragging about it and given the time that has passed, theres no way to get it back other than by working my way up again. We also have to continue to try and figure out what is was that demon put in me and get it out.

----------


## Ridai

*"Fine with me. Real done with chasing phantoms and not being the ones making things happen,"* Drufi says, rolling her shoulders.

"Certainly. I decided to... acquire something that caught my eye in the demoness' chambers, given she will no longer need it. It should aid our travels, as will soon become apparent." Sìle presents an immaculately crafted bead on a mithral chain.

Holding the chain during her spell prayers, Echo and Slider are enhanced as they have grown accustomed to (there is a slight bit of tap dancing on their part when the spell gets close to completion). The party mounts up, but instead of following the road again, Sìle smiles and says "Where we are going, we won't need roads anymore."

And Sìle's ethereal wolf mount simply strides into the air. Echo and Slider have a moment of confused noises escaping them as they incline their heads, then they look at each other, and it seems like they just got early Christmas Birthday presents, beginning to run and simply... running through the evening air. With the same exhiliarating speed as they traveled with before, they now head directly to the hill giants as the crow flies.

(We cut to a small hamlet after sundown, where a little boy excitedly runs to his mother, telling her he just saw three shooting wolves in the sky, much to her confusion. She sniffs at the leftovers of the stew, wondering if she picked the wrong mushrooms, as confused sentences flow out of the boy, telling a story going absolutely nowhere, like only little children can.)

They make it more than half the way to their destination, making camp at the top of one of the spires of the Forlorn Hills that lie on the way. In the morning, Shiver wakes to a strange feeling. Heading out of the magical tent, greeted by the fantastic view and fresh morning winds, Drufi follows her out soon after. There sensation comes from her sternum, spreading out through her body. Like a slow-motion wave, it has built over night, until it crashes with the sun still just beneath the horizon.

And the next thing she knows, Shiver looks down onto the tent, looking even smaller than before when she assumed her giant size. Finally, she has regained her true size of 21 feet, familiar power surging through her body. Drufi follows suit, looking at her hands, balling them to fists and unfolding them again, laughing. *"Oh, finally!"* She looks to Shiver. *"Gods, I missed seeing you like this."*

Shiver still feels the presence in her sternum. It does not seem like this was the last of it.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Between her recent adventures and whatever the crystal is doing, Shiver goes from level 10 to 12. Congratulations, she's a big girl again.

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver stretches and poses, luxuriating in finally regaining all she had lost in terms of size and strength. She wrestles a bit with Drufi, once again able to hold her own against her and then bench presses Echo for good measure. She worries about whatever it was the demon put in her but for now, it is a time to celebrate, at least a bit. She goes hunting with Drufi, bringing a fine trophy to the camp, ready to make a feast of it, and hoping that Sile can conjure up something potent on the alcoholic side.

----------


## Ridai

Having been forced to go without her true form makes the giantesses appreciate it more than they ever did before. There is a tiny bit left to fully regain everything they had, but the most significant part is back. They feel fantastic. Every breath, every motion feels incredible, so much power in everything they do, making their hunt exhiliarating. They happen upon a behir, exceedingly rare in these parts, the fight short and exciting, bringing back its head. In the meantime, Sìle has prepared nothing short of a legendary feast, the humble table and chairs similarly following suit, Sìle now accompanied by a small cadre of ethereal maidens, all of them tending to the giantesses' every need. The ale she pours for them is _powerful,_ the kind that would make dwarves reconsider, but goes down smooth for the giantesses, Drufi having a great time as they feast for a straight hour. Sated with food, drink (perhaps a bit too much drink even), and glory, Drufi leans in, whispering in Shiver's ear.

*"The stupid hill giants can wait, I want to celebrate some more. Let's go back in the tent. Remember the necklace I'm wearing to feed power to you? Sìle made me curious, and our goddesses heard me."* Returned to her true size, there once again is no doubt Drufi is only second in beauty to Shiver amongst the frost giants (and perhaps even among the giantesses below the storm giants), even Sìle unable to keep up with her, and seeing Shiver back to her true glory finally awakens old desires in the huntress. And should Shiver join Drufi, they both feel the blessings of Iallanis and Sharess strongly.

------------------------------

As the celebrations wind down, Sìle has excused herself for a short while, wishing to take a moment to commune with her goddesses, Shiver having brought her a large step closer to them. She looks like she reached an epiphany, thanking Shiver and Drufi.

*"You know, today's a special day for me."* Drufi says with a chuckle. *"When we wrestled before, that was my 500th duel loss to you in a row. I kept count. Never managed to beat you once, not for lack of trying. By frost giant right, you can't claim another frost giant unless you thoroughly dominate them. Traditionally, that happens after 24 losses in a row. I was an arrogant bitch when you first beat me. Got competitive, got my ass handed to me, eventually started dreading being claimed despite beating all other women of the clan and most men. Some of our women lost to you on purpose, hoping to be claimed, kept teasing me I was doing the same. But you never did. Was confused at first, then even started feeling a bit insulted like 'am I not good enough for you?!'."* 

Drufi gives a short laugh, remembering the events from several years ago. *"Eventually made my peace with it, and got stronger alongside you. Found my niche as a huntress. Kept some plots against you from happening. Funny how our people never expect one of us to be subtle. Still, never really stopped trying to get a win. Told myself I'd only wear this necklace until you're back to full power, but you know... I think I'll keep wearing it."* Drufi lifts the necklace she is wearing, perpetually sharing Drufi's strength with Shiver to help her become stronger.

The huntress stretches, moving with smooth, catlike grace for a giantess, her body the result of plentiful training and conditioning, and the source of a degree of pride for Drufi. *"At this rate, you'll be Queen soon. Ever thought about what you'll do first? Always wanted to hunt a red wyrm. Damn lizards have it coming anyway. Maybe find a mate. I'm arrogant enough to think there should be more of me, make my clan stronger, but Goddesses know none of our clan's men ever really cut it. Always thought women were no option, but I guess that's changed now. Can't initiate that anymore, lost my honor to you, after all, but I'm crafty. Just gotta be claimed by the right one and have you sign off on it, since you have right of claim on me, which is kind of nice since no one else can unless you give the okay. Maybe I'll hit it off with Jarl Vulkara, barely put her on her ass in the last clans melee, and she's been eager for 1-on-1s. Unless you would like to reconsider."* Drufi laughs. It's nice to feel this carefree, even with the tasks ahead of them. Things were not nearly as nice when she was stuck in Storvald's clan.

----------


## MikelaC1

Taking on a red dragon sounds like it might be a worthy challenge...especially for our race. And I might look into this claiming business...Im all for making equal partners, but the ones who practice it as a form of slavery need to be rooted out and ended. I could never claim you before, under those old rules and because my goal was always to leave the tribe, not conform to its rules. But now that we are building something together, I would be honored to make you my queen.

----------


## Ridai

Drufi nods like "yeah, I can respect that" when she hears why she wasn't claimed before. She gives a cheery laugh as Shiver says she wants Drufi as her queen. *"Putting a lot of trust in the ruling qualities of our clan's hottest huntress. Could just have me as a mate and enforcer, and get yourself a proper queen. Sìle would love to help you, and I hear Jarl Vulkara's bosom isn't the only thing great about her."*

Despite her making these suggestions, Drufi turns to Shiver, coming much closer again with a smoldering look. *"Unless you can't stand me not being by your side. You'd get a very direct queen, no real patience for BS, but not one that'd get pushed around by anyone. One who knows giantkind very, very well. One not satisfied with just ruling alongside her queen, passionate and lustful for her, day and night. One wanting many beautiful daughters to surpass even the both of us and grow our clan in turn. Is that the queen you want?"* Drufi smiles, and Shiver has never seen her like this, completely unburdened by the travesties of their old clan, on the cusp of making a dream come true. True, passionate, seductive. *"That queen will be a handful and then some."*

----------


## MikelaC1

Thats exactly the sort of queen I want. Theres no other giant I know who would not be overawed by me, not one who would just blindly accept whatever I said. One who would challenge me in private and yet have the sense to present a united front when we had hashed things out and were dealing with the public. 
 Shiver takes one of her rings off the humans have a custom about exchanging rings, under the eyes of  "insert female goddess name here" I claim you, Drufi. As my mate, and my queen.

----------


## Ridai

*"What can I say, I know what I want, and what I am worth,"* Drufi says in response to what sort of queen Shiver wants.

The name of Iallanis, giant goddess of love, finds its way to Shiver's lips as she claims Drufi, and they feel the goddess closer than ever before. One does not need to be a worshipper for Lady Iallanis to grant her favor.

The moment Drufi has the ring put on her finger, she closes her eyes and sighs, looking like a heavy weight she has carried with her for a long time has finally dropped off her shoulders, the necklace that is sharing her power with Shiver glowing softly. The huntress removes a second necklace she was wearing, a ring hanging off it, made of engraved gold, studded with a sapphire, matching the color of Shiver's hair and that of her eyes, respectively. *"I had a feeling,"* she says with a smirk, a little jest not even attempting to hide the joy and warmth beneath.

*"You made my dream come true, and with Lady Iallanis as my witness, I will do the same for you. You will not become the queen you thought you would be. I will make you better than you ever were every day. Just as you already did for me."* Drufi puts the ring on Shiver's ring finger and kisses her deeply, the union complete and eternal. *"I've been visiting the priestesses for years, told no one about it. I study our kind very closely. And the priestesses were very fond of the secrets I prepared with their help for my mate. There may yet be an arena I can best you in, my queen."* A grin, mischievous, and perhaps a little wicked.

---------------------------

Time flies, blissful shared sleep eventually finds them once more. Shiver awakes deeply refreshed the next morning in Drufi's arms. Perhaps it is a trick of the light, perhaps she simply cannot see her any other way, but her wife has never looked more beautiful, even putting the supernatural appearance of a succubus to shame. And in turn, Shiver has never felt better and surer of herself, easily surpassing even her old self at the height of her power.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Shiver's and Drufi's union is blessed by the goddess of love, as well as the giantesses empowering each other, as Shiver claimed her soulmate wife as an equal.
Shiver's and Drufi's base charisma increases by 2, and both of them now always have a +6 enhancement bonus to Charisma, even without items. Shiver's Circlet of Persuasion improves to +5 and she shares the effect with Drufi. Both giantesses forever treat Diplomacy and Perform as class skills, and always have the current maximum in ranks in them. Drufi now also gets Cha to AC while unarmored, so she will no longer wear her patchwork armor, perhaps to Shiver's delight.

----------


## Ridai

"Congratulations to the both of you," Sìle greets the giantesses when they finally leave the tent, evidently quite relaxed, having had plenty of time to commune with her goddesses and play with the winter wolves.

-------------

The journey continues swiftly, racing through the sky until they arrive around noon at the headquarters of the hill giants, stopping a fair bit away. Grudd Haug ("river mound" in the Giant tongue) appears like a vastly oversized beaver dam made of many, many logs packed with clay and mud, straddling a river. On top of this, a large giant-scale mud house was constructed, topped by a log roof. Directly to its west side is a natural mound with a wooden guard tower overlooking the scenery, and at the foot of the mound, to the southwest of Grudd Haug, appears to be a smaller separate building, seemingly a smithy. To the north of Grudd Haug lies the river, mostly flowing around the west side of the giant headquarters, with smaller streams flowing out onto the plains to the south of the building. To the east lies a round palisade, fencing in herds of sheep in various pens, with a few tents (for medium-sized creatures) and a fireplace in the middle. Behind the palisade and tents lies an opening, leading into the lower level of Grudd Haug. Leading around the east side of the palisade, a wide path winds up to a second entrance, for the upper level of the building, with a giant apparently standing watch, next to a giant boulder that may or may not be the door.

Drufi voices an impression also coming to Shiver's mind. *"There's no way the hills built this on their own. They're far too stupid for architecture like this. Looks like they had help from smaller races. Money's on goblinoids. Hobgoblins tend to use their brain."*

"It appears they are still bringing in a lot of food," Sìle observes, judging by a wagon loaded with all sorts of food and drink, most likely haphazardly stolen, pulled by a male hill giant. Just on time, there is a reverberating roar. Transitioning into an order for food in Giant.

Drufi looks to Shiver. *"How do you want to play this? I'm up for a bit of sneaking, see if we can get closer to the chief. But I also don't mind just going in and kick ass. They might be many, but they're hills and we're practically overkill."*

----------


## MikelaC1

I dont like the idea of just going in and walloping whatever we see. They may be stupid and weaker but if 4 or 4 dogpile each of us, we'll end up going down. Even if that doesnt happen, its far too dangerous a course of action for Sile, Echo and Slider who cant take the sort of bashing we can. Besides, kill the chief and the rest will bow down. Never know what use they could be after. 
The guard tower looks west and the boulder-door looks east, think we could get at the boulder-door and not be seen by him?

----------


## Ridai

Drufi examines the distant giant den, retrieving a spyglass. *"Guard tower has a pretty clear view of everything around it, manned by four hobs. Bad for us, they're a disciplined bunch. Chopped down a lot of trees, but mostly to the south, didn't really touch the ones on the bluffs to the east. Plenty of rock outcroppings, trees, hills. Probably the best way to approach. We'll need to go around wide, approach on foot. No riding, too fast and obvious. Faster you go, the more you stand out. No giant size. I'll camouflage us, you follow my lead, and I can get us to the door unnoticed."*

Drufi has the group reposition in the air, getting a bit of a better view on the eastern entrance. *"Single male hill giant guard in the door. Dumb and with dull senses, so we can probably get by with a distraction. Once we're inside, however, no idea how much we can stay undetected. Echo and Slider are pretty big, hard to conceal in there. Doubt they have much in the way of patrols or threat response plans, which might mean if someone makes a racket, the whole den just goes on alert and checks things out. I spot orcs and hobs. Probably mass over substance."*

Sìle chimes in. "I am able to turn us invisible, and mask our sounds, however the latter will only work within a little beyond arm's reach from me. Attacking will also immediately end the invisibility spell."

Drufi and Sìle do a quick exchange about the specifics of the spells, figuring out the duration of the invisibility is better reserved for going through the den rather than approaching it.

*"Way I see it, we have two options. One being getting past the guard unnoticed, then basically blitzing to the chieftain and take 'em out since we got inside, more concerned with getting there ASAP than stealthing all the way. Or we try and sneak all the way. We should probably leave Echo and Slider outside, the won't fit into the silence spell and are too big to maneuver around unnoticed."*

----------


## MikelaC1

Sneaking all the way sounds like the safer plan. Dumb hill giants probably arent ready for any sort of attack. And you are right about the wolves.
Shiver turns to Echo Our spells arent enough to conceal you. I want you and Slider to remain outside. Hide amongst the rocks a and howl to your hearts content but dont let them actually see you. It will unnerve them totally and distract them while we do our thing. If they come out after you, hide and lead them in a wild  goose wolf chase.

----------


## Ridai

Echo nods, while Slider does a paw salute.

Taking a wide arc around the den (which goes very quick, given their high speed), they land unseen, Drufi gathering everyone around. Sìle wields intricate magics, while Drufi draws on much more rudimentary giant magic, drawing a rune in the dirt, before grabbing in and scattering the dirt, the motion leading to the whole group taking on the coloration of their surroundings, camouflaging them against the terrain.

The huntress leads them swiftly and quietly towards Grudd Haug, until they see the eastern entrance. A male giant stands in the shade of the open door frame, busy multitasking my one hand excavating the depths of his nose, while the other scratches his butt. Sìle weaves the zone of silence around herself, followed by making Shiver, Drufi, and herself invisible. Concealed like this, they make it quickly to the boulder beside the door. About at the same time, the howls begin.

The giant with his trademark dim-witted gaze, looks up briefly. Then removes his finger from his nose so he can hear better. Shrugs, finger goes back in.

There is a short pause. Then Slider's voice. *"Hey! You! The fat and ugly one! Stop eating dung, I can smell it to here!"*

That seems to get the giant's attention. *"Me no eats dung!"* he calls back.

Laughter. Echo adds *"Did your mommy get you your wittle baby stick? Can't even lift a real club, I bet!"*

The giantesses see the red rise up on the giant's face like a thermometer as he grabs his club, stomping towards the hills. *"Me no weak! Me smash, uh, smash uhhh, hill speaks!"* Echo and Slider are still laughing, taunting him as they probably already reposition.

*"Well, that works. Here we go."* the invisible Drufi says, the three of them quickly heading into the den, the door frame looming far above their human-sized forms. They see two dirty curtains, one on each side of the short hallway, leading to unseen rooms. Right before them, a curtain suddenly opens (Drufi stops the party), an orc looking out (and through the party). In broken Giant, he asks what is going on, but the male giant can't hear him or doesn't care. After a moment, the orc sneers, shaking his head, and mutters something in the Orc tongue that probably translates to "bloody idiot", going back into the guard room.

Heading onwards, they are faced with a filthy room as wide as the den, but not that deep, looking like the hill giant equivalent of an antechamber. The ground is packed dirt, the room mostly illuminated by one slit-like window (more an opening in the side), as well as oil lamps suspended from the ceiling. The furniture is sized for the hill giants, and still creaking under the weight. Two really tired looking male hill giants occupy the room, one slumped over a table, clutching a giant clay tankard, the other hanging on a chair right beside the heavy stitched animal skins curtain at the far end of the room, a leg haphazardly placed in front of the curtain. Various food stuffs and drink are scattered through the room, as well as a mostly empty giant wheelbarrow and wagon, some barrels standing or lying around towards the walls and corners.

*"Foots hurty,"* the curtain hill giant slurs, drinking like he is coming out of being out of breath and transitioning into just generally being low energy. Noises come from the table giant, vaguely affirmative, before rolling his head to the side to kinda-sorta sip some ale from the tankard.

*"Miss wife,"* Curtain Giant adds. Similar noise from Table Giant, with vaguely nodding equivalent.

*"But Chief Guh so big."* Agreeing groan.

*"Think Guh have still food?"* Muffled sobbing noises from the table and kind of just splashing the rest of the ale over his own head. And a sad fart. Curtain Giant just nods in agreement, taking another sip.

*"Hill giants, ladies,"* Drufi says, knowing none of their voices will go beyond the 5-foot zone around Sìle. Slight wind as she probably waves her hand to keep the sickening hill giant emissions at bay.

"Come to think of it, I have not seen a single female hill giant thus far," Sìle says.

*"Need to get through that curtain. Need a distraction for that guy beside it. They're dim-witted, but not blind and deaf. Guy at the table might get out of his tankard if there's too much of a ruckus."*

----------


## MikelaC1

Since we havent seen a female hill giant, can you create an illusion of one to lure him away? (to Sile, obviously)

----------


## Ridai

"Good thinking. I can try." After a quick exchange about hill giant beauty standards, soon there stands a remarkable specimen of a female hill giant in the hallway perhaps most politely described as looking like ancient fertility idols. It certainly gets the attention of the hill giant male at the curtain, his eyes nearly popping out of his skull, and almost falling off his chair. *"Woma-"* he starts in dumb disbelief, but then stops himself and goes for a more subtle means of communication. Let's be nice and called it a stage whisper.

*"What do here? Chief Guh mad if see!"* He gets up, briefly looking back at the curtain to see if it opens, and when the inanimate objects indeed does not, he begins walking towards the illusion. The hill giant at the table also does the closest thing to perking up, bleary-eyed looking at the hallway, rubbing his eyes, burping.

The illusory hill giant woman just grins with crooked teeth, somehow creating a fourth chin, flashes the men, and walks out of the building, disappearing behind the doorframe. Dumbstruck, the curtain giant walks out, the table giant stumbling after.

"We do not have much time, hurry!" Sìle says. They quickly make their way through the room, to the very heavy curtain, but Shiver has no problem pulling the lower corner aside just enough to allow Sìle and Drufi through. Muffled behind the curtain, they now here *"Me made woman poof!"*


They now stand on the eastern end of what appears to be a giant feasting hall, a nearly quadratic room nearly 200ft across. Many oil lamps are hanging from thick wooden pillars holding up the roof, illuminating the place alongside a few of the narrow windows. Several sturdy if battered tables are scattered along the northern and southern sides of the room, covered in globs of grease, gnawed bones, empty casks, and scraps of food, with many empty ale barrels under or around them. 20ft high, a led runs along the northern, western, and southern sides of the room, looking like a walkway for a few goblins to get around the room. A single ladder on the western side of the room leads up to the ledge. Refuse litters the dried mud floor, in the middle of which are two 20ft diameter holes topped with crisscrossing wooden beams held in place with mud cement. The holes between the beams are big enough for Medium-sized creatures to easily fit through, and a horrible stench wafts up from them, alongside the squealing of pigs. The only other exit is in the south-western corner on the ground level.

But easily the most eye-catching feature of the room is what is most likely Chieftain Guh. A massive hill giant woman, slumped atop a four-wheeled, flatbed wagon that bends and creaks under her immense weight. The wagon's axles are bowed and cracked, its wheels canted inwards, like the wagon barely holds on. Piles and piles of bones and other leftovers of recent meals are seen around the wagon, amidst big piles of coin. A massive wooden club is kept within arm's reach. Guh herself is easily the most massive hill giant any of them have ever seen, without contest. Morbidly obese does not even begin to describe how absurdly fat she is, and even with Shiver's massive strength at her full size, she is uncertain whether she could lift the massive blob more than a little if she, for some godsforsaken reason, tried. It seems unlikely that this hill giant is even mobile at this point.

Five exhausted-looking hill giants are slumped on the tables and against the walls. Four ogres stand ready near Guh, ready to serve her.

*"Meal time! Me want food!"* Chief Guh shouts.

Shiver hears the sound of a facepalm. *"Goddesses help me. These bloody idiots."*

"At least we have an explanation for their frantic food-gathering," Sìle puts it diplomatically.

*"Goblins up above have bows, so will probably start shooting at us. We can ignore 'em. If you want to open with an attack, we better end the fight before the entire rest of the den gets here."*

"That wagon looks like it would not take much to break, and have the chieftain take a tumble. You would not want to stand in front of it at the time, however."

(The party is on the eastern side of the room, about 160ft away from Guh who is on her wagon on the west side. Four ogres near her. Five hill giants scattered around the room. About a half dozen goblins up above on the ledge. The party can easily walk up right to Guh with their spells. Note that the invisibility spell is the regular one, so any hostile action will end the spell.)

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver directs Drufi to walk to the far side of the cart while she goes close. Once both are in position, she takes a roundhouse swing with her blade at the cart, following through by trying to connect with whatever enemy is closest to her swing radius. 

*Spoiler: attacks*
Show

(1d20+33)[*45*] at cart & (4d6+25)[*36*] damage
(1d20+33)[*34*] at opponent & (4d6+25)[*42*] damage


TAKE A ROLL, TUBBO

----------


## Ridai

With one swing, Shiver breaks the wagon throne, followed by cleaving the top of an ogre from the bottom. With much cursing and screaming, Chief Guh topples forward, the round hill giant rolling awkwardly on the floor, where she comes to a halt, stubby arms and legs wiggling. *"MATES! HELP GUH!"*

On the other side of the "throne", Drufi hacks two more ogres apart. The one living ogre shouts *"The chieftain is under attack!"*

The goblins above start peppering the frost giantesses with arrows. Peppering perhaps being more literally than usual, as at most they just bounce off their hides or even shatter against their bodies. The lone ogre tries to swing at Shiver, but the frost giantess easily parries the blow.

The den is filled with noise and screams and running feet, a gong sounding somewhere (Guh screaming *"MEAL TIME LATER! HELP GUH!"*, but Shiver is fairly sure the gong is an alarm). The hill giants clamber up from their momentary stupor, take their clubs and close in on the frost giantesses. The still invisible (and inaudible) Sìle, meanwhile, decides to buy a bit of time. And casts a Major Image.

Suddenly, a truly gigantic hill giant appears standing over the "throne", big enough to even reach past the ledges, just shy of the roof. With a thunderous voice, the glowing rune-covered hill giant illusion, carrying a mighty bone club shouts *"ME GROLANTOR! ME GOD OF HILL GIANTS! BRING FOOD!"* (With Grolantor being the patron deity of the hill giants, and if legends are true, he is easily the most pathetic and mean-spirited of the giant gods, to the point of rather stealing food from his divine family's plates than going hunting himself).

The goblins panic at the titanic giant, some accidentally dropping their bows off the ledge. The hill giants stop and look up, first confused, then marveling at the biggest hill giant they have ever seen (and commenting how he is even bigger than Guh!). The chief, meanwhile, tries to get up, apparently now partially to get to one of the legs of this hunk standing over her (Shiver can practically feel Drufi rolling her eyes), and the blob's efforts do actually make her move!

...by rolling further across the floor and onto the grid of wooden beams over one of the holes, which immediately creaks, cracks, and breaks under the immense weight of literal tens of thousands of pounds, and with a scream, Guh crashes down and out of sight through one of the two holes to the level below. There is a _resounding_ impact, the ground literally shaking for a moment, as pigs squeal down below. For a moment, there is silence, until there is a deep groan of pain. Guh still alive, it appears.

The sound of many marching feet is heard, as hill giants and hobgoblins and ogres begin to pour from the back door of the feasting hall.

*"We're out of time! After her!"* Drufi shouts, and she simply runs to the hole and jumps down, soon followed by the sound of an axe hitting flesh and a long angry shout of pain, as well as *"GET OFF GUH, SNOW HUSSY!"*

Sìle floated up, out of immediately melee reach, to observe the situation and render what aid she can.

(Shiver's turn. One ogre and two hobgoblins in melee. Seven hill giants now in the room, about a dozen hobgoblins, and a handful of ogres. If she wants to follow Drufi, she can reach the hole and jump down as a move action. The jumping attack will count as a charge, and whatever fall damage is caused will also be caused to Guh, should Shiver land on her. You may also be shocked to learn that Guh's Dexterity is 1 and thus she is absurdly easy to hit.)

----------


## MikelaC1

The rules on kill stealing between Shiver and Drufi mean that Shiver should leave Guh to her but her aim is to make the giants surrender instead of slaughtering them all and that can only be done by killing Guh quickly. If Sile can levitate them up with the dead chiefs head as a trophy, that should do the job. Shes down the hole as fast as Drufi with her blade swinging

*Spoiler: attacks*
Show

(1d20+33)[*38*] attack & (4d6+25)[*43*] damage
(1d20+33)[*53*] attack & (4d6+25)[*39*] damage
(1d20+28)[*33*] attack & (4d6+25)[*35*] damage
(1d20+23)[*36*] attack & (4d6+25)[*41*] damage
putting all the rolls out there and you can determine which ones count and any charging bonus

----------


## MikelaC1

*Spoiler: confirm crit*
Show

(1d20+33)[*52*] attack & (4d6+25)[*36*] damage

----------


## Ridai

Shiver jumps down, landing on the muddy and bloodied Guh, feet sinking into the fat. The screaming and shouting soon stops as Shiver cleaves the head from the chief's shoulders, rolling through the mud and pig offal. Mud-covered bugbears and an ettin look to the frost giantesses, and don't particularly seem like they want to pick a fight with the much taller women. There are shouts of *"GUH DEAD!"*, and various hill giants look down through the hole and from the sides as they arrive on this lower level, amidst the panicked squealing of pigs in this large pen. Sìle comes flying through the other, still partially covered hole. The surrounding goblinoids and giants seem to observe, not sure what will happen next.

*"That's it?"* Drufi says, looking at the corpse of the dead chieftain. *"That was the big leader? Why all this chaos was caused? What the ****!"* She kicks the corpse, sending waves through the fat carcass and more blood spurting out of the stump. *"These idiots are too stupid to be left to their own devices."*

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver promptly grabs the head of Guh by the hair, holding it aloft and screaming out...YOUR CHIEFTAN IS DEAD. I OFFER A NEW WAY OF LIVING FOR ALL GIANTKIND IF YOU CHOOSE LIFE OVER DEATH

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d20+31)[*49*] intimidate from head
and
(1d20+32)[*34*] diplomacy from her offer

----------


## Ridai

The hill giants look at each other, trying to rub their collective two brain cells together.
*"Chief dead."
"But no hill giant."
"But white giant strong."
"White giant big."*

One notes: *"Me no want die."* Shiver and Drufi can practically watch that idea spread in real-time, along with "ohhh"s.

*"Me know! Ask Grolantor!"* One shouts with the joy of haing had An Idea. He turns to the huge faux Grolantor. *"Grolantor! White giant new chief?"* All hill giants look to the "god", who also bends down to look through the hole, so the people on the lower level see a gigantic face.

Sìle looks to the frost giantesses, shrugging and raising her hands in question, to which Drufi responds with an expression and shrug having "I don't even know" written all over it.

*"...YES! GROLANTOR SAY SO!"*

*"You hear it. Grolantor say so."* And with that, the hill giants all prostrate themselves towards the frost giantesses, with a jumble of voice to the effect of *"Hail new chieftain... uhhhh..."*

*"...SLISSHT!"*

*"New Chieftain Slissht!"*

*"GROLANTOR NOW GO! ALL HILL GIANTS LISTEN TO CHIEF SLISSHT!"* And the illusion disappears.

"...All's well that ends well?" Sìle says, somewhat at a loss, but the results seem to be what they are.

A resounding facepalm is seen and heard from Drufi as the hill giants repeat their hailing, in between occasionally peeking up to see if Slissht will kill them or not.

With essentially having conquered the hill giants, as strange as it may have turned out to be, Shiver feels an unusual rush of power. Looking at her sword, she sees it change, at the same time as feeling her backup adamantine sword dissipate. Shiver's sword, in turn, has its steel changed to adamantine.

(Shiver levels up to level 13.)

----------


## MikelaC1

Before dealing with the hills, Shiver goes to a door and gives a whistle, signal for Echo and Slider to return to the building. Once they are back, she addresses the hills. 
Chief Guh was an idiot. She had some stupid plan that by eating and eating and eating, she would grow so big that she would impress the gods. Instead of impressing the gods, she just became morbidly obese and useless as she couldnt even walk on her own, let alone do anything useful. And her plan also left you having to attack everywhere, not for the food to survive, but the food to feed her addiction. 
The first order of business is to get this place cleaned up and that means everyone and I mean EVERYONE gets into that river and has a thorough bath. Meanwhile, we are going to reduce the size of this dam, allowing more water to flow through it. You can still hunt, but hunt animals for food, not for sport and not ones that already belong to someone else. Taking only what you need for yourself and your family. Once you are cleaned up, looking respectable and not feeding some oversized monstrosity, your women will return. As long as you keep the peace with the villages, they will keep the peace with you. 
But for now, clean yourselves up, AND THATS AN ORDER.

----------


## Ridai

Echo and Slider return with victorious bounce in their step, informing Shiver the hill giant guard is busy screaming at trees.

The hill giants look around dumbly, evidently not readily seeing what's dirty about the place, though there is a hobgoblin who explains that Shiver means that, well, everything is muddy and dirty.

With Shiver yelling the order, all hill giants immediately get into motion, racing outside to jump into the river above the den.

*"Shiver, we're taking the treasure, then we're leaving. I am not even risking catching a stray glance at... whatever they will do in the river,"* Drufi says, rather determined.

Upstairs, they stand in front of the throne (some goblins used the chance to pinch a few coins). Plenty of coin of various kinds, some gems, some items. But first:

*"Sìle, love?"* "Yes?" *"Can you clean all the treasure with your magic?"* A minute later, the treasure is rendered pristine, free of lingering Guh stench and/or bodily fluids. *"Thank you."*

*Spoiler: Treasure!*
Show

In terms of magic items, Shiver finds something really prized in the collection: innocuous looking gems at that look like not much at first, but when set into her Armbands of Strength +2, they instead make them work like Armbands of Strength *+6*, in addition to giving her a +2 enhancement bonus to Constitution (new temporary Strength score is now 41 because Sìle's Elation spell is also in effect).

Additionally, they find 20,000gp worth of gold and silver coins and various gems and jewelry. There are also, for some reason, pieces of a broken conch and a rocking horse, evidently having been shattered by Guh sitting on it.


Sìle informs the giantesses of a new development, as two hobgoblins begins to sweep the feasting hall in the background. "I gained new epiphanies from my goddesses. The crystal was life force from the succubus to make you stronger. And I think you are starting to subvert said life force. The crystal no longer really exists. Like Mistress Drufi makes you stronger, the succubus now does so too, whether she wants it or not. Though it seems like she wanted this. I will continue to research the effects of this." Sìle pauses for a beat. "In less nebulous news, due to my research and said epiphanies, I believe you, Mistress, as well as your dear wife, are now able to make use of Echo and Slider as flying mounts, just like with my spells, simply through your shared bonds. As for me, I was able to breach higher spheres of magic. And have unlocked a new mode of travel for us, a much faster one, if one I can only make happen once before needing to regain my magic through rest."

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver divides the coins 10,000 each to her and Drufi and adds the gem to her armbands. She gives the conch and rocking horse to Sile for further research and study, they seem to be items totally out of place in a hill giant abode and might harbor interesting effects. She then explains the new magic to Echo and how her and Slider will now be able to be flying mounts for both the giants...and that she is not going to be treated as some dumb horse even though this arrangement has changed things. She also gets two roasted pigs that were destined for Guh, and gives them to the wolves.

----------


## Ridai

Drufi takes the coin, giving Shiver a long, deep kiss. *"Thanks, love."* She gestures to Shiver's armbands. *"Looks good on you."*

The two winter wolves incline their head to the side quizzically, while devouring the meat. Slider says *"But Sìle already made us fly. And we've been your mounts before."* to which Echo says *"You see, now our mistresses can make us fly!"* followed by an *"Ohhhh!"* A beat. Tailwags from both winter wolves.

When it is time to leave, Sìle reveals her new magic: she opens a dark gate, having the party step into a reflection of the world, although drained of color and shrouded in shadows. A warding light radiates from Sìle and the giantesses, keeping whatever dangers may lurk in the dark at bay. As Echo and Slider carry the giantesses forward, the land glides by much, much faster than before, this realm working by different rules, carrying them hundreds of miles north in a matter of hours.

Eventually, Drufi spots their destination, and with a sudden shift, they step out of this realm and back into the real world. They are surrounded by snowy peaks and crags of a huge mountain range, Shiver recognizing the Spine of the World, forming the northern border of the Savage Frontier. A thick layer of snow covers the ground, making the mountain path even more treacherous than it would normally be. The freezing wind howls, blowing a heavy snowfall everywhere, reducing visibility.

In short, nearly ideal weather for frost giants, as opposed to the horrible warmth humans call "a little chilly" further south. Drufi takes a deep breath and stretches (and Shiver feels her heart beat faster at the sight, helpless in the face of her wife's allure, especially now that she has discarded her old armor and seems to become more beautiful by the day). *"Oh, this is so much better."* 

The huntress leads her queen and their entourage up the path, knowing all the potential dangers along the way, being quite a bit more at home in the wilds than the average city. Soon enough, they reach a huge domed entrance, easily 40 feet wide and just as tall, held up by mighty pillars, a dark passageway behind it. Each is inscribed with images depicting the giant races, from north to south:
A hill giant lifting a rock above its headA frost giant chopping down a great pineA cloud giant flying among birds in the skyA flying storm giant hurling lightning bolts at a shipA stone giant climbing a mountainA fire giant with chained dwarf prisoners in a cavern
*"Here it is, the Eye of the All-Father. The oracle is supposed to be somewhere inside."* Drufi notices another thing, guiding Shiver's gaze to the snow, showing footsteps. *"Human tracks. Doesn't look like neat cityfolk shoes. Barbarians, most likely, probably some Uthgardt tribe."* The huntress stands back up from her squating position. *"Not much to worry about for us, but they sure don't belong on supposedly hallowed giant ground."*

----------


## MikelaC1

Are they leading inside? If so we track them. if we find them before they disturb the Oracle, we execute them as trespassers. If they have reached the Oracle, we see what their business is.  and then we execute them

----------


## Ridai

Drufi confirms the question whether the tracks lead inside with a *"Mhm."*

Heading inside, less and less snow covers the ground, revealing worked and level stone. The ceiling is 60ft above ground in this long hall, and they can spot the two huge stone slabs suspended from the ceiling not long after the entrance, acting as the temple's outer defenses if need be, able to be dropped and thus closing off the entrance entirely in two layers. Two 20ft high ledges line the walls of this entrance hall, with unlit sconces mounted on pillars up on the ledges. At the end of the hall, they can see grand stairs, leading up to a massive double door. And pushing on said door, they see about a dozen human figures, their grunts of effort echoing through the hall.

Aided by the skills of her wife, Shiver sees what is clearly part of a barbarian tribe, Drufi's expertise informing her that this appears to be a group of berserkers, their leader the tallest and strongest looking human. His entourage also includes what looks like a female shaman, as well as a leashed pet white dragon wyrmling.

_Yup. Barbarians here to rob the place._ Drufi mentally lets Shiver and Sìle know, now sharing this particular link as well. _Bloody idiots._

_I will ensure their shaman will not hinder you,_ Sìle lets them know, not particularly fond of the barbarians out to defile this holy place of her mistresses.

(If Shiver wishes to engage immediately, she can charge at the barbarians and make a full attack. Drufi will follow suit if she does.)

----------


## MikelaC1

YYYYEAAAAHHHHH Shiver charges across the floor, hoping to break the nerve of the barbarians, as well as bring one down with her blade

*Spoiler: Intimidate*
Show

(1d20+31)[*33*]


*Spoiler: Attacks*
Show

(1d20+36)[*53*] attack & (4d6+27)[*39*] damage
(1d20+36)[*48*] attack & (4d6+27)[*37*] damage
(1d20+31)[*37*] attack & (4d6+27)[*43*] damage
(1d20+26)[*34*] attack & (4d6+27)[*42*] damage

----------


## MikelaC1

*Spoiler: Critical Threat*
Show

(1d20+36)[*55*] attack & (4d6+27)[*42*] damage

----------


## Ridai

Moving as one, Shiver and Drufi close the distance to the barbarians on the stairs, assuming true giant size as they go. Before the humans know what is happening, Shiver is on top of them, a huge swing cleaving straight through three of them, sending their body parts and entrails flying against the stairs and ledge, with Drufi felling another two the same way. In an instant, the band of barbarians is reduced to half size. Given the masterful warrior that Shiver is, she can tell these people are tough. For humans. Otherwise the two of them would have decimated the vast majority of them. Not that this is going to help the barbarians much.

Echo and Slider are right beside the giantesses, breathing freezing air onto the humans, weakening several of them as the cold digs into their bodies.

"Giants!" they shout, drawing their weapons, screams of unbridled rage filling the hall. The remaining half dozen berserkers, among them their leader, throw themselves with wild abandon at the giantesses, their swings powerful and speaking volumes of their combat experience. Mere weeks ago, this bunch of barbarians would have been a deadly threat. Even for a normal frost giant, this would not be an easy fight at all, relying mostly on their natural toughness and their armor to avoid harm.

But Shiver is not who she was at the start of her journey. Having reclaimed the vast majority of her former glory, and having even far exceeded it thanks to Sìle's wonders and Drufi's love, she and her queen easily dance around their attacks with quicksilver fluidity, with their unbelievable beauty robbing the barbarians of some of their will to fight. Shiver and Drufi are not merely powerful. They have become catastrophic events, should their ire ever turn against most inhabitants of the world.

The leashed white dragon wyrmling fruitlessly uses its breath weapon, apparently not yet knowing better. The shamaness begins to chant and dance, weaving her spells, but from above, Sìle's voice cuts through the clamor of the fight, nearly irresistible. "There is no reason to fight, honey. Come and feel Lady Sharess' mercy." The mere sound of her voice, even in the middle of battle, makes the giantesses almost wish they were the ones adressed by the priestess. The female shaman falters in her chants and dance, falling to her knees as she is looking transfixed at the floating Sìle, shuddering in pleasure again and again, the fight long forgotten.

_Mistresses, if you would be so kind, please spare the shamaness. I feel she may yet be open to giving her devotion to a more loving and caring patron._

(Shiver's turn. Six berserkers remain, one of them their tougher-looking leader. The female shaman has effectively been taken out of the fight. Shiver killed an additional berserker with her crit. Several of the remaining barbarians received cold damage from Echo and Slider's breath weapons.)

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver continues to cut through the berserkers (making sure that she doesnt hit the dragon or the shaman in the process), surrender for them is not even an option because they should not have been here at all

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d20+36)[*46*] attack & (4d6+27)[*47*] damage
(1d20+36)[*49*] attack & (4d6+27)[*40*] damage
(1d20+31)[*42*] attack & (4d6+27)[*45*] damage
(1d20+26)[*31*] attack & (4d6+27)[*37*] damage

----------


## Ridai

With the cold inflicted upon the berserkers by Echo and Slider, Shiver has an even easier time felling the berserkers, cutting down another two berserkers, as well as the leader. Drufi also puts in extra effort to keep up with Shiver, finishing off the remaining three, but finishes with five kills to her name, compared to Shiver's six. The white dragon wyrmling cowers before the giantesses, looking like an animal backed into a corner, still leashed. 

The transfixed shaman watches as Sìle gently lands before her, smiles at her, and pulls her into a kiss. The barbarian woman instinctively puts her arms around the priestess, caught in bliss, until she seems to drift into a peaceful sleep. "A young, hard, and bitter life behind this one, where every little bit of peace and bliss had to be stolen away from the tribe's eyes. I offered her a dream, and she is taking to it like a fish to water." A soft light surrounds the shaman, a surprisingly young woman beneath the war paint, furs, and rags. Shiver and Drufi know she will be protected from the cold and harm as she sleeps. Sìle smiles to her, then to her mistresses. "Hope can be found in the unlikeliest places. She will be safe for now. Please do not worry, our travels will not be delayed much by your mercy."

Drufi simply nods. Shiver is fairly sure that before the beginning of her journey, Drufi would not have spared the human. The huntress smiles to Shiver, wordlessly acknowledging her victory in this short contest. *"You always had a way with dragons, I'll leave the little one to you."* 

Drufi walks the rest of the way up the stairs, to the huge door. Rolling her shoulders, she puts her hands against it and pushes. Telltale deep sounds of ice cracking on the other side of the door are heard, the gate slowly being pushed open, revealing a grand, vaulted temple hall, 100 feet tall. Seven statues dominate the middle of the hall, the biggest of them at the very center, an impressive 80ft robed giant, arms outstretched, face hidden under a stone cowl, facing a glowing 40ft archway on the eastern wall. Surrounding this statue are six kneeling ones half its size, each depicting an impressive paragon of one of the six giant races, each offering their weapons to the central statue (though the frost giant statue seems to be missing a weapon, curiously). Shiver and Drufi do not need any explanation, knowing the central statue is that of Allam, the All-Father, leader of the giant pantheon and father of all giants.

The glowing archway has six runes carved into it, inlaid with mithral. Even from afar, Shiver recognizes the _ise_ rune, the rune often synonymous with the frost giants. A glowing mist fills the arch.

On the northern and southern walls, there are two giant-sized double doors each, lightly frozen over (and thus no obstacle at all for the giantesses).

*"Well, here we are. Now the question is where is the oracle at and how do we get to it."*

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver sheaths her blade and approaches the dragon with her hands spread wide. We are not your enemy. I am going to cut your leash loose now. You will be free to leave if you choose. However if you wish, you can stay with us. Not as a pet, as an equal partner. You will be fairly treated, I promise. This is Drufi, the other woman is Sile and the two wolves are Echo and Slider. I wont be beating you like those barbarians did With one quick slice. Shiver cuts the dragon loose.

----------


## Ridai

When introduced, Drufi looks back and down for a moment, giving a quick smirk and two raised fingers as greeting before opening the door. Sìle smiles warmly to the little wyrmling as she puts a blanket around the sleeping barbarian woman and gently picks her up. Echo and Slider evidently don't feel like they need to be afraid of a tiny wyrmling, instead looking at it with curiosity, heads slightly tilted.

The wyrmling visibly shakes as the (from its perspective) positively titanic Shiver cuts the leash. As the smallest and weakest of the true dragons, white dragons begin their lives barely bigger than the average dog, and with an animalistic intellect, yet a low cunning. If Shiver were to pick the wyrmling up, it would easily fit into her palm in its entirety and have room to spare. Were it to perch on her shoulder, it would be the rather scaly equivalent of a small bird on a human's shoulder.

So with the leash gone and the surrounding titans and their gigantic wolves not looking like they want to stomp or eat the wyrmling, it first eyes perceived escape routes, instinctively moving a little towards those (quick little buggers), but stops again, processing Shiver's words. Stepping a little in place, the wyrmling looks up at Shiver with big eyes, the giantess reaching the little dragon in some fashion. Hesitant little steps closer, moving, watching, waiting a little, then again, and again, until it tentatively rubs the almost mirror-like pure white scales of its head against her hand (well, finger, since that is in reach). Shiver notices that light reflects in remarkable patterns of its scales, beyond what is normal for a white dragon wyrmling.

Echo and Slider still observe. *"He is so tiny compared to Cryovain and Isendraug,"* Echo notes, mentioning the names of the mated pair of white dragons Jarl Storvald keeps enslaved, and that Shiver befriended in the past. Slider adds (after leaning in a little to sniff the wyrmling, but pulling back again a little when the wyrmling hisses at her and makes itself compact with a rounded back) *"I think their eggs will hatch in a month or two, Drufi tolds us. Storvald still has them, we could smell them in his throne hall."*

----------


## MikelaC1

If the wyrmling will permit it, Shiver will pick the dragon up and park it on her shoulder. Unless you have already been named I will call you Talamatsu.  She then moves into the room and looks around. Strange that the frost giant does not have a weapon.  She looks around for an appropriate weapon that would fit into the statue's hand. If she does not see one, she inspects the runes to see if she recognizes any of the other ones.

----------


## Ridai

The wyrmling repeats "Talamatsu" and allows to be set on the shoulder, if with a bit of uncertainty and holding on to Shiver's clothes and shoulder for dear life at first.

Sìle unfolds her tent in the main room and carries the sleeping barbarian woman inside. Once done, she wards the tent against detection and harm.

*"Someone might've taken it to another room, didn't return it. Pilgrim shenanigans. I think I heard the statues and the arch have something to do with each other, not sure what though,"* Drufi calls over as she sweeps the room. Shiver doesn't see a weapon lying around in the room.

Looking at the arch, there are six runes, three on each side, one towards the bottom, one towards the middle, one towards the top. The _ise_ rune of the frost giants is on the bottom right, and going from there over the rest of the arch, she sees _stein_ (stone giants), _uvar_ (storm giants), _ild_ (fire giants), _skye_ (cloud giants), and _haug_ (hill giants).

*"Don't think anyone's been here in a while, if the ice on the front door wasn't evidence enough,"* Drufi says.

----------


## MikelaC1

Very carefully, ready to jump back if something bad happens, Shiver touches the rune for frost giants.

----------


## Ridai

There is a slight reaction by the rune, seeming like it does react to being touched in some way, but little else happens.

----------


## MikelaC1

Even more carefully, Shiver touches the rune for storm giants

----------


## Ridai

Shiver gets the same reaction as with the frost giant rune, but a bit muted in comparison.

----------


## MikelaC1

Growing a bit annoyed, Shiver gestures for Drufi to join her at the northern door and together, they push open the door, ready for any threat that rushes out at them.

----------


## Ridai

Drufi doesn't miss a beat, pushing the closer set of double doors on the northern wall open with ease, the sound of frost cracking accompanying the motion. No monsters are revealed beyond, merely giant-sized staircase immediately east of them, leading up to a level above, and a hallway in front of them turning to the west, where it merges with the hallway leading to the same spot from the other double doors, sporting a symmetrical layout to their side. Standing in the middle of this merged path, a life-sized statue of a stone giant stands in an alcove directly south of them, opposite of an opening in the middle of the northern wall leading into a hallway past several openings into rooms on each side.

Drufi does a quick check into one of the rooms, just as Sìle does a quick sweep for traps. *"Guess these are the quarters for any pilgrims coming here. Fourteen rooms along this hallway. Upstairs might be similar."* Sìle wordlessly indicates no traps in the direct vicinity, but she will keep an eye out. Echo and Slider are busy sniffing the air, and while they didn't seem to pick anything up from the stairs, they do notice something not matching how the rest of the temple smells from the hallway before them.

Talamatsu, meanwhile, is busy hiding in Shiver's hair from the stone giant statue.

----------


## MikelaC1

Taking heed of the warning from Echo and Slider, Shiver draws her sword as she heads up the stairs to investigate.

----------


## Ridai

Heading up the stairs, Drufi by her side who has drawn her axe, they see another corridor lined with rooms for pilgrims. After about five rooms, the corridor is truncated by the aftermath of a collapsed ceiling. But in the last room on the western side of the corridor, they make another discovery: a gap in the wall, at most 10ft tall and 5ft wide. Echo and Slider indicate the smell is coming from there, and Drufi does a quick examination.

*"Drake nest, from the tracks and the smell. Probably burrowers."* She points to some hard-to-see marks on the floor. *"Dragged some stuff in. Food and loot would be my guess. Only small chance for the Thrym statue weapon to be in there. Those things back there are huge, and would need a lot of doing to get into a cramped tunnel like this."* Given dragons and their lesser variants tend to be a nemesis of giants, the temple having a drake problem would rankle a fair few giants. *"Could have moved their nest in here, but I guess they chose not to."*

The tunnel itself looks they could go in there in human size (Large would be extremely cramped). Echo and Slider can go in, but they'd have difficulty turning around in places.

----------


## MikelaC1

Its not likely to advance our cause in terms of loot and such, but I'm sure that Thyrm would appreciate us clearing it out....and you never know what sort of prizes lie in small boxes. Shiver shrinks to her human form, disentangling Talamatsu from her hair and makes ready to go. The wolves will have to be backups to them

----------


## Ridai

Heading into the crevice, there really is not all that much room to maneuver as Shiver leads the way through the winding tunnel. It takes a minute or two, having to watch her head, until the tunnel widens into a cavern. Natural light seeps into the place from an opening to the outside, presumably the cliff face. Far in the back, Shiver can see a large incline of rubble, and in a nest of sorts, a clutch of large eggs. But more pressingly, she sees about a dozen Large-size drakes, seemingly infants, and one Huge-size drake, apparently a juvenile one. And none of them are particularly pleased to see two humans step into the nest cavern, growling and showing their teeth.

(Shiver's turn. The drakes are within move and full attack range. Only one person can stand in the tunnel, blocking anyone else from passing. Drufi is currently behind Shiver.)

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver rushes the huge drake, aiming to finish the battle as quickly as possible.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d20+35)[*39*] attack & (2d6+23)[*34*] damage
(1d20+35)[*37*] attack & (2d6+23)[*29*] damage
(1d20+30)[*40*] attack & (2d6+23)[*31*] damage
(1d20+25)[*42*] attack & (2d6+23)[*29*] damage

----------


## MikelaC1

*Spoiler: Crit confirm*
Show

(1d20+25)[*42*] attack & (2d6+23)[*28*] damage

----------


## Ridai

Assuming giant form and wading into the mob of drakelings with dirty ivory colored scales, Shiver visits grievous harm upon the juvenile drake, leaving it heavily wounded. Drufi charges right after her wife, cleaving apart three of the smaller creatures. Sìle sends out a burst of glitter to blind several drakelings, all living ones trying to swarm the giantesses and bite into their flesh, but their agility and hides are too difficult to deal with for the young drakes. The bigger one, thrown into a frenzy, lashes out at Shiver with its claws, but the giantess is much too swift for it. However, she does see its maw has unusually large and uniquely shaped incisors, and she soon learns what they are for when the juvenile Huge-sized drake gets a lucky hit in, biting into her side and latching onto it. Shiver feels her blood being drained by the creature, feeling herself weaken. *12 damage, then 2 Con damage.*

(Shiver's turn. Juvenile drake heavily wounded. 8 drakelings alive, of those 4 are blinded. The juvenile drake is effectively grappled onto Shiver and no longer needs to roll to hit, but instead can drain her Constitution with successful grapple checks. Unlike a normal grapple, Shiver can still use both her arms to attack, but suffers a -4 penalty to all attack rolls because her two-handed sword is awkward to use in such close quarters.)

----------


## MikelaC1

All of Shiver's barbarian rage flows into her as she roars in anger at the drake's method of attack. Dropping her blade for a moment, she grasps her two hands together and then slams the arm on the side that the drake is on and keeps on pulling with the other, using the strength of both arms to crush the beasts skull against her body. 

(Greater Rage puts her at STR47 for a +18 mod, not quite sure how to roll damage her. The visual is one of a body builder doing the side arm flex pose)

----------


## Ridai

(Frost giants have 2 natural slam attacks at 1d4, upgraded to 1d6 because Shiver is Huge size. So with those and Sìle's various buffs and Drufi's flanking bonus, I am resolving this as three slam attacks doing 1d6+21 bludgeoning and getting an extra +7 to attack each)

Shiver lets go of her sword, the tip of which simply cutting into the floor, leaving the weapon sticking out of the ground. Her mighty arms grab hold of the drake and *squeeze*, swiftly causing a bloody mess as the creature's entire head is squished against the giantess' hidden abs of steel, the rest of the creature spasming, then falling limp.

Behind her, Drufi kills another two drakelings with her axe, and crushes one to death by grabbing hold of one drakeling and slamming it into another (also crushing her "weapon" in the process).

With the main threat eliminated, the remaining drakelings are hardly worth the effort, swiftly disposed of, emptying this nest of drakes save for the clutch of eggs.

As Sìle floats over to heal her mistress and wipe away the Constitution damage, Shiver can see a collection of bones on the floor, including old gnawed giant bones, suggesting a few pilgrims fell victim to these things. No more now. There are also various animal and human bones scattered around, though many were crushed.

Drufi squats down and examines the corpses, especially their teeth. *"Young tundra landwyrms. Bloodsuckers and burrowers. A lot bigger than us when fully grown. The broodmother might be out to hunt. The natural entrances to these caves aren't big enough to fit a drake that size, but if that pile of rubble is any indication"* Drufi points to the site in the far back of the cave. *"she probably burrows into what amounts to her hidden nest when she feeds her young, if they didn't start hunting themselves already."*

The huntress stands back up. *"Also popping that drake's skull? Not gonna lie, that was hot."*

----------


## MikelaC1

We should probably smash those eggs, I doubt they can be trained to be any use to us. Search the area for any treasure the dead bodies left behind and wait for the brood mother to return and finish the job of clearing it out.

----------


## Ridai

The eggs are quickly dealt with. Echo and Slider also pad into the cave after a quick signal by Drufi. Talamatsu sits on Slider and seems increasingly uncertain how to deal with the current situation of riding on a giant wolf, also reflexively hissing at the drakes, dead as they may be. Little love lost between white dragons and tundra landwyrms.

Searching around, they find a jewel inscribed with the giant rune of might. Setting it into her armbands, Shiver feels her body grow more resilient (Armbands upgraded from Con +2 to Con +6).

They wait in the cavern for a while, until a deep rumble is heard and the ground begins to tremble. *"Here she comes,"* Drufi says, axe in hand. Sìle casts a quick spell, imbuing the giantesses and wolves with good fortune (+2 luck bonus to AC, attacks, saves for two minutes).

Moments later, first one, then another massive ivory claw pierces through the large mound of rubble. From it emerges the crested head of the tundra landwyrm broodmother, grown to full size. The drake sees her slaughtered brood and smashed eggs, and roars furiously, the sound reverberating through the cavern, even shaking the ground, immediately pulling herself from the stone that crumbles close behind her. The beast is massive, with curved horns and large incisors.

*"What will be left of your drained and smashed corpses will be thrown before your kin, to let them know what fate awaits them immediately after!"*

Faster than anticipated for a drake towering over the giantesses, standing easily twice as tall as them akin to white dragon wyrms, the beast lunges towards them, swiping with its massive claws at Drufi and Shiver. The giantesses manage to evade the strikes, though Shiver is caught by the bite, hitting her for *29 damage and 2 Con damage (so 42 total damage)*. At the same time, she feels the telltale Frightful Presence wash over her (Will DC 30 or become frightened).

(Shiver's turn. 270/299 (312) HP (the 312 being the normal max HP without the Con damage, rather than the current max HP of 299 with Con damage). In melee range of the broodmother, as is Drufi.)

----------


## MikelaC1

*Spoiler: Will*
Show

(1d20+25)[*42*]


We will just see whose corpse gets smashed and drained.

For now, Shiver does not use her rage or power attacks, wanting to see how difficult it is to hit the brood mother. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d20+36)[*38*] attack & (4d6+27)[*40*] damage
(1d20+36)[*40*] attack & (4d6+27)[*38*] damage
(1d20+31)[*33*] attack & (4d6+27)[*46*] damage
(1d20+26)[*38*] attack & (4d6+27)[*42*] damage

----------


## Ridai

Perhaps to Shiver's shock, all of her attacks glance off the massive drake's scales. Drufi fares marginally better by scoring one hit with her axe, luck on her side as her martial abilities aren't to Shiver's level, even though her training in hunting dragons comes to her aid. Sìle wipes away Shiver's constitution damage. Echo and Slider attempt to bite the drake, but are entirely unable to get through the tough scales.

The broodmother lashes out against the giantesses. This time, the claws hit Drufi as well as Shiver (*20 damage*), and while Shiver is able to prevent herself from being grabbed, Drufi is less lucky, gripped in one of the massive claws. The broodmother uses the chance immediately, biting the captive Drufi, drawing her blood and causing serious harm in the process.

(Shiver's turn. 263/312 HP. Drufi grappled and at about 3/4 HP. Sìle and the winter wolves unharmed. Misses were due to bad rolls.)

----------


## MikelaC1

Rage is often a misunderstood barbarian power, in 9 cases out of 10 for Shiver at least, its just a way to focus all of her strength and power into an attack. Not some foaming at the mouth madwoman. 9 out 10 times. And then there is this time....
Seeing her wife grabbed in the claws of the drake, Shiver sees red as her rage boils over faster than ever, in fact its a little frightening to Sile as the frost giantess rages to a degree greater than anything she has ever seen, her great sword the extension of that rage.

*Spoiler: Attacks*
Show

(1d20+39)[*49*] attack & (4d6+30)[*44*] damage
(1d20+39)[*43*] attack & (4d6+30)[*42*] damage
(1d20+34)[*47*] attack & (4d6+30)[*41*] damage
(1d20+29)[*36*] attack & (4d6+30)[*45*] damage

----------


## Ridai

Assisted by rage, spells, Drufi's expertise (even in her captured state, because the last thing she wants is to let her wife down), and Sìle's aid, Shiver lets the broodmother know how she really feels, all attacks connecting and really ripping into the massive drake, blood splashing on the frozen ground as the creature releases an earth-shaking roar. Sìle uses the opportunity to fly to Drufi and give her the freedom of movement, the giantess slipping from the creature's grasp. The huntress lands, a little uneven at first because of the blood loss, but steadies herself soon.

The broodmother retaliates quickly, her rage seething. Quicker than she can react, Sìle is hit by a claw as big as she is, put into its crushing grip, beginning to quite literally squeeze her lifeblood out of her. The other claw lashes out at Shiver, piercing her flesh and grasping her (confirmed critical for *46 damage*), soon beginning to drain blood from her (*6 Con damage*). Eyes filled with hate, the drake rears back its head, preparing to bite into Shiver, only to be intercepted by Drufi's axe digging into the side of its skull, the huntress having let go of the weapon and now wrenching open the creature's maw and twisting the head to wrest it to the ground. The rush of pain forces the drake to let go of Shiver as the now freed claw begins to crush Drufi to pull her off, but she shows no intention of letting go.

*"Slissht!"* Drufi shouts, grievous harm done to her body, but inflicting severe pain on the broodmother, her studies telling her exactly how to make the drake suffer. Echo and Slider also pile on to keep the drake from maneuvering. *"Off with its head!"*

With Drufi being able to pin the drake's head to the ground for a scant few moments, the creature's neck is exposed to Shiver.

(Shiver's turn. 178/273 (312) HP, 6 Con damage. Drufi below half health, grappling the drake's head. Sìle grappled by the drake, at half health. Echo and Slider unharmed. The broodmother is temporarily immobilized by Drufi, significantly lowering its AC for one round.)

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver squares up with her greatsword, putting both hands into a rage fueled power attack in an attempt to sever the neck, if not in one blow, then in 4 if needed

*Spoiler: Attacks*
Show

Power Attack -5 to hit, +10 damage
(1d20+34)[*35*] attack & (4d6+40)[*52*] damage
(1d20+34)[*48*] attack & (4d6+40)[*52*] damage
(1d20+29)[*33*] attack & (4d6+40)[*56*] damage
(1d20+24)[*37*] attack & (4d6+40)[*53*] damage


Edit: hope that really significantly lowered AC....Shiver gets the worst attack rolls

----------


## Ridai

One blow glances off, but the other three bite deep, until Shiver severs the head of the broodmother, blood flooding the cavern as the ground shakes under the weight of the drake slamming to the ground. Drufi and Sìle are freed from the beast's grasp, the priestess immediately beginning to mend the harm brought upon the party. "Thank you. I was uncertain how long I could have held out," Sìle says.

Also splattered in blood, Drufi takes a breather, showing a thumbs up to Shiver in the process. *"Hope that was the last nasty surprise in this place."*

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver cleans up blood as best she can, when the neck of the drake snapped, the blood got everywhere. Nothing like taking a drake down to size. Now lets continue looking to see if there is some sort of loot there, those things must have munched on more than rats and gophers to get to that size. Shiver starts digging through the piles.

----------


## Ridai

The group already found the most significant loot prior to fighting the broodmother (as a reminder, Shiver now has a +6 Con item instead of +2), but they find 13746 gold pieces as well.

Heading back out of the cave, the rest of the sleeping quarters don't hold much for them to discover. Entering the room south of the hall with the statues and the glowing gate, they find a feast hall, devoid of people. There is a large hole in a corner, an educated guess telling you that the broodmother likely tunneled into this place, perhaps using it as a spacious resting place. Leaning next to one of the giant-sized tables is a giant-sized axe, distinctly in the shape most often depicted as being held by the frost giant god Thrym.

----------


## MikelaC1

This is probably going to be a bad idea, but Im known for them and then having to cut my way out of it With little more t say, Shiver picks up the axe and heads back to the main room, placing the axe in where it should be in Thrym's hands, ready for the statues to come alive and start bashing.

----------


## Ridai

Shiver places the axe in the statue's hand, waiting for the inevitable eruption of violence. Only to be surprised by said violence not happening. Drufi looks up at the statues as well, one hand on her axe, and eventually concludes *"Hm. Guess that wasn't it."*

Sìle casts a bit of magic, before saying "The statues themselves do not appear to be magic. Perhaps they are simply the ritual resting place for the weapons when they are not in use? None of the weapons are attached to the statues in any way and I see a few slight marks of the weapons having been taken away and put back."

Drufi scratches her head. *"Keys for the glowy bits over there, maybe?"*

----------


## MikelaC1

Slussht takes down the axe and uses it to touch the frost giant sigil.

----------


## Ridai

The glowing mist of the archway turns into churning thunderclouds instead, flashing with lightning, yet without the harm that would normally come with it. The sound of thunder fills the hall. Gazing into the archway, Shiver can see another room, hexagonal in shape. Six massive statues form a ring in the room, each representing one of the six kinds of giant, each facing the center of the room, each holding a lantern radiating with cold light.

*"There we go. The Eye of Annam. The oracle,"* Drufi says.

When the group heads through the cloud gateway and into the room, it feels like they were pulled away, deep into the mountain. They hear Echo from beyond the gateway. *"Talamatsu can't go through for some reason. We'll wait here and guard him and the entrance."*

Drufi looks around the room. *"I heard this oracle acts as a proxy of the All-Father, and that we don't get a lot of questions, up to half a dozen. Should be enough to figure out what is going on and how to get to the storm giants. You want to do the honors?"*

----------


## MikelaC1

(First three questions)

Can you tell us who or what shattered the Ordning?

Can you tell us where the storm giants are and why they have not intervened?

(Further questions based on answers to above)

----------


## Ridai

An almost impossibly deep voice answers from seemingly every direction at once, as if the mountain itself speaks to Shiver.

*"THE SMALL FOLK PLOTTED AGAINST JOTUNKIND, SOWING SEEDS OF CORRUPTION, ROTTING THEM FROM WITHIN, AND DEFILING THEIR HOLIEST OF TEMPLES, SHATTERING THE ORDNING."* One of the six lanterns ceases to shine.

*"Huh?!"* Drufi exclaims, blindsided by the oracle's words.

To the second question: *"THE CORRUPT STORM GIANTS HIDE IN THEIR FORTRESS OF MAELSTROM, AT THE BOTTOM OF THE TRACKLESS SEA."* Another lantern goes out.

Drufi is just looking confused at what is transpiring, Sìle not sure what to make of these developments.

To the third question: *"THE KINSLAYER PRINCESS OF LIES, SERISSA, SITS THE THRONE, HAVING ORCHESTRATED HER PARENTS' DEATHS AND ENSLAVING HER PURE SISTERS MIRRAN AND NYM AS SHE WATCHES THE OTHER GIANT RACES BE DIVIDED AND FIGHT AGAINST THE VILE SMALL FO-"* *"Ah shush, you spewed enough junk to last us until the next age."* And the oracle's voice is, well, shushed.

*"Wha- the oracle, who-"* Drufi is still trying to process what is happening. Shiver, Drufi, and Sìle follow the direction of the new voice, looking up to the massive statues' heads, and on the frost giant one, there sits a frost giantess with the agile and powerful figure of a dancer. Blueish-white hair falls in long tresses, and even from this distance, Shiver can see inquisitive, yet mischievous amber eyes flecked with green, as well as a sea-green streak of skin on her left shoulderblade. Chin propped up by one of her hands as she leans on the frost giant statue's head, looking to the giantesses below.

Instinctively, Shiver and Drufi recognize this young woman, despite never having seen her. In a small miracle, they stand in the presence of divinity. Or, rather, demi-divinity, in the case of one Diancastra, chaotic good trickster deity of wit and pleasure, member of the divine pantheon of the Ordning.

*"Dragons sure think giants will believe something more if they make the thing extra loud. Probably have the mental image of 'em standing here, drooling and picking their noses."* The demigoddess chuckles, then shrugs. *"Well, sure, hills actually did that, even scratched their butts at the same time, but details."* A sigh. *"But cheap as this scam is, five suckers actually fell for it. Point for the scaly tinderboxes, I guess. Picked themselves a good mouthpiece to ape."* Diancastra motions towards the other statues with quicksilver fluidity, also slapping the head of the frost giant for good measure.

The next moment, the goddess drops off the statue, lazily twisting in the air and landing with perfect, effortless grace, hardly making any sound. Her smile has a way of making the giantesses weak in their knees.

*"Been waiting, oh, 35 years for this, give or take. And look at you, all grown up, strong, and gorgeous! Hiatea and Iallanis sure didn't hold back with their gifts, had to reign 'em in a bit to not make it too obvious."* Diancastra grins, inclines her head and smirks at Drufi. *"You certainly are fond of them as well. Hard to not hear you in that bigger on the inside tent."* Drufi flushes deep red, but the demigoddess laughs the giantess' embarassment away just like that, the sound infectuous.

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver is not a particularly religious frost giant, given that most frost giant deities are all about wanton death and plundering, but Diancastra breaks that mold, at least partially. Shiver admires her, although not outright worshipping her and makes the appropriate genuflections worthy of a demi-goddess and in keeping with Diancastra's regimens. 
So are you telling us the All-Father oracle is a fake and we should not trust its pronouncements? A rather elaborate detour to get us up here, if you wanted to meet us there were many more places more convenient.

----------


## Ridai

Diancastra grins in response. She also seems to appreciate Shiver not groveling, instead just having a chat. She gets a very "that's our girl" impression. Drufi is at a loss for words at the moment, in the face of the ever-youthful demigoddess. *"Oh yeah definitely, if the Second Sundering didn't happen a few years ago. Everything was a total mess back then, but also simpler in some ways. Would've just invited you to one of Iallanis' temples, meet me and my sisters, food, drink, pleasure, all that good stuff. Now, I can just relate a few things for them. Iallanis is constantly gushing about you and Drufi nowadays since you got got together and with the love you're spreading, y'know? Saw it coming, being a love goddess and all, but nothing's certain these days. Hiatea's keeping a close eye on all your battles, and is real happy with the marriage as well, and is looking forward to you two making more of yourself. Goddess of hunts and mothers, go figure. Me, I'm just glad you're using your head to think for yourself and are living your best life."* There are brief illusions accompanying Diancastra's words, and Shiver gets a glimpse at the greater goddess Hiatea (the very definition of a giant warrior matron, strong, dignified, and beautiful), and the lesser deity Iallanis (easily the most jaw-dropping giantess Shiver has ever seen, if we ignore her personal bias to her wife for a moment), both smiling to her.

*"But I digress. Second Sundering happened, Overdeity Ao told deities to back off the Prime Material, and then Father got fed up with his creations becoming too set in their ways and complacent, and so pulled his family back from dealing with mortal giants. And by his family, I mean the giant pantheon, if that wasn't clear. So getting on the Prime Material or even contacting you has become really quite difficult. Luckily, this is a place where our pantheon's influence still lingers strongly, and I've always been good at finding loopholes, so all it took was crossing my fingers you'd come here, since you carry a little part of me and my sisters in you. Drufi falling in that dragon's trap, thinking the oracle still worked as intended, did play into my hands for once. By the way, don't feel bad about that, Drufi. No way you could've known. You two even went and killed that drake that got planted here to maintain this temple's defilement. That thing would've made coming here way more difficult! Good on you!"*

Diancastra gestures to the oracle room. *"This was an actual oracle, before Father shattered the Ordning, that is, and stopped answering any questions and made everyone stop answering prayers for the most part. Honestly, never really liked the place. Giants got too used to having father's proxy solve their problems, stopped thinking. So after the whole Ordning shattering, the oracle stopped working for a time. Until it suddenly started back up. Not because father got bored. More that a dragon planted a fake oracle here, driving as many wedges between giants and riling them up as much as possible against the small folk, hoping they'd all destroy each other or at least leave them crippled. The drake unknowingly was a living bit of maintenance, its existence perpetuating the spell. So in a little while, it should stop shouting nonsense at anyone coming here. Sadly, five giant leaders got stupid ideas planted in their heads already. Well, now technically four. You already offed that bloated bag of especially dumb hammers, good riddance."*

Drufi blushes once again. *"This, this is a lot to take in. And, well... guilty as charged for wanting to rely on the oracle."*

The demigoddess just smiles understandingly. *"You came here for a good reason and at a chaotic time, you get a pass."*

----------


## MikelaC1

Slissht pauses for a moment, with a thoughtful look on her face. I do have one question for you, you are known as the trickster of the gods, how do we know this isnt another trick on your part and the oracle is still true?

----------


## Ridai

Diancastra, for her part, just shrugs. *"That's for you to decide. If you want to keep asking the oracle questions, go ahead. If you think I am full of **** and the oracle speaks the absolute truth as it is supposed to, hey, your call, I'm a trickster demigoddess after all. We gave you your gifts, but what you do with them is your choice, it is out of our hands now. Me talking to you like this in this place is as hands-on as I can get, which is more than my sisters or the other giant gods can do."*

----------


## MikelaC1

The fact that her question did not spark an indignant flurry of denials is enough to convince Slissht that Diancastra is indeed telling the truth and dealing  with the fake oracle is not going to get them any further. No matter which side is telling the truth, even if Diancastra is being tricky doesnt change her mission. She started this out to regain her powers and then topple Storvald, sorting out the ordning, Ao, the All-Father and any other divine being that wants to get involved is way above her pay grade anyway. If it take offing the leader of the stone giants and fire giants in the process, so be it. The cloud giant king or whatever he/she is probably would have been out of her league, not to mention the storm giants....who never really entered into the politics of the giants below them.
I dont think we can get any more help her, unless you two have something you want to ask. We'll take our little wyrmling here and the treasure and depart. The death of the drake will probably begin to erode the myth that the oracle still lives.

----------


## Ridai

*"I think I'll... I'd rather not ask a fake oracle,"* Drufi says.

*"The magic will take a while to dissipate, but I think I can do something more fun with it than to make it go poof."* Diancastra seems to grab the air and pull, which soon brings forth a sparkling "sky" that looks like it is dissolving at the seams, before getting collected by Diancastra's hand. The collected energy is then promptly sent to Shiver and her sword, the giantess feeling a rush of power, and her sword taking on a very specific gleam along the edge, one she has not seen so far, but somehow, she immediately recognizes it.

*"That should be the last bit you were missing. Careful with that sword now. Wouldn't want your sparring partners to lose their heads."* Diancastra smirks.

*"Got a couple of options now. Can just return to Svardborg and kick Storvald's ass and leave it at that. The ordning as a natural law isn't coming back unless you really, really impress Father and convince him to give a damn about mortal giants again, but you can still be recognized as a power to be reckoned with by the other kinds of giants. Could tell you more about what is going on at large. Or outright tell you who the real mastermind behind all this mess is. Up to you. Sounds like a tease, but some don't like to hang with a demigoddess more than they need to, find out by themselves, making their own choices. I can respect that, I'm not here to tell you what to do. No wrong choices here. Regardless of what you do, I will let you know what my sisters' priestesses are rather partial to you and Drufi. I more have a small group of Diancastra appreciators, but if you run into one of them, they'll probably think you're pretty cool too."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Shiver levels up from level 13 to 14*, returning her to full strength, also making her a level 14 gestalt player character whereas the vast majority of giants only have their racial hit dice. This makes her significantly more powerful than all frost giants and fire giants, also giving the average cloud and storm giant a lot of trouble.

Additionally, her +2 adamantine greatsword is now a *+2 adamantine vorpal greatsword, raised to +4 by Sìle's daily buffs.*

Also, you can basically decide here how much of the overall plot you want to engage in for the rest of the game. There are multiple ways this game can end and how the events after the game shake out, including what sort of ambitions Shiver decides to go after and how much she decides to meddle in the business of the other kinds of giants.

It also determines how long the game will go on. If, say, Shiver wants to go directly to one of the BBEGs and make that her goal, the game won't be that much longer, while investigating everything going on will take a bit longer than the alternatives.

----------


## MikelaC1

Well ladies, we are probably strong enough to kick Storvald's ass right now but I would kind of like to throw the fire giant clans into disarray by taking out their leader. We already crippled the stupid hills, not that it was much of a challenge and frosts have always been considered to be above stones so I dont know if we have to deal with them. See what happens as it were, but if we punch the fires in the face, the frosts can take their rightful place, if and when the Ordning returns. Not going to lie, messing up the clouds might be fun too, but perhaps a bit above our pay grade. Theres some sort of mastermind at work here, perhaps messing with the fires and Storvald brings him out into the open. The storms can take care of their own problems and if they cant, too bad for them. Sound like a plan?

----------


## Ridai

Drufi raises a finger, then points it down to Sìle. *"Fire immunity?"*

Sìle simply responds with a serene smile.

Drufi points to Shiver. *"Let's **** 'em up."*

"Naturally, I am with you," Sìle says.

*"Forge your own path it is, huh? I'm onboard with that. Lemme give you one last freebie to get your romp going: the fire giants' Duke Zalto lives in Ironslag, a giant forge built into a mountain at the intersection of the Ice Spires, the Silver Marshes, and the eastern edge of the Coldwood. Trying to put together a dragon-killing construct going by Vonindod he no doubt also wants to use to trample anything else he doesn't help. Emphasis on trying. Hills, stones, frosts, fires, and clouds all visited the oracle and left with stupid ideas, even if Storvald lucked out to find the most destructive alternative, making him the most dangerous of the five."*

Diancastra stretches, then smirks to the assembled party. *"Alright, time's pretty much up. You three go and have fun now. My sisters would like it if you helped establish their faiths among giantkind, especially frost giants. But honestly, if you fight the good fight, use your head, and love your wife, the three of us get plenty of appreciation from our Thrice-Blessed already. Have fun storming the castle!"* With a grin and a flourish, Diancastra does a theatrical bow, and disappears in the same motion.

The room grows quiet, the lanterns extinguished, for good it seems.

*"Oh, what the hells. Another little brainteaser: how come the storms's leader is the only one who didn't go to the oracle? Don't fall for the easy answer now."* With a chuckle, Diancastra's disembodied voice echoes briefly.

*"That was... an oddly pleasant meeting with a demigoddess, all in all? Despite the shocking revelations?"* Drufi says, shrugging. *"Honestly, if we had met Thrym, I am convinced he would have been a massive-"* and the following expletive tends to have small folk give aghast looks, while frost giants seem to have have far fewer issues with it. Drufi looks at her necklace with which she bonded with Shiver way back at Bryn Shander, still sharing her strength with her wife, which will now only make them stronger now they returned to their own glory. With the insight of the meeting, Shiver recognizes hidden symbols and colors of Hiatea, Iallanis, and Diancastra in it. *"Honestly... if Diancastra is the least of the three, honoring them instead of our kind's 'patron' god feels like the right thing for me."*

"An opportunity very few souls get while still in their mortal coil," Sìle comments. "I, too, am glad we did not meet Thrym. Save to say, he would have been much less open-minded about the presence of a human than the Lady Diancastra."

Drufi chuckles. *"Claimed by the Thrice-Blessed, huh?"* she says, glancing to her wife with a grin, then ahead to the gate out of the room. *"With this much luck, fires and clouds got no chance."* The huntress rolling her shoulders.

Stepping out of the oracle chamber, the gate behind them losing its glow and closing, Shiver sees a confused Talamatsu perched on the raises snout of Slider as it tries to out-do Echo in artful frost breathing.

----------


## Ridai

(Moving things along)

With the oracle silenced and their destination clear, Sìle requests a night of rest, both to recover her magic to expedite travel, but also to tend to the sleeping shamaness, introduce her to an alternative to her previous life. The priestess creates a bit of additional privacy for herself and the shaman, while Drufi also pulls her wife to their own private corner. *"Gods, I missed seeing you like this,"* she tells her before drawing her into a kiss, beginning the long night, eventually accompanied by the sounds of celebrations by Sìle and the shaman (whose name is Rufea, apparently).

Camping in the temple, Shiver's dreams are filled with the three goddesses, each in turn placing a kiss on her lips, as well as granting their additional favor to her wife Drufi.

The next day, Sìle introduces Rufea to the giantesses, having enjoyed the care of the priestess of Sune and Sharess, in addition to a long overdue bath and new clothes, the surprisingly youthful woman almost radiant, as if a heavy weight was lifted off her shoulders, also bringing forth a previously buried natural beauty. "My Lady Sharess had almost grown tired of waiting for sweet Rufea, but now she is free, it is like they have known each other for a long time." Rufea smirks in response, but not without a blush, the new initiate taken with the priestess, and the giantesses who spared her, bowing deeply to them in thanks, and asking them to let her know if she can repay this life debt in some way.

Soon, Sìle takes the group through the shadow realm, though not before stopping by the city of Silverymoon, and there the temple of Sune (and the shrine of Sharess harbored there as well). The priestesses there seem delighted to see Sìle, and that she has become a true priestess of the goddesses, the news apparently having made the rounds. Rufea is taken in so she can try out this new life and see if it suits her, though their extended hospitality to the giantesses (who are being closely admired by basically everyone present, and who seem to be known to them as well) and Sìle is declined for now with thanks, as they still have work to do.

Another trek through the realm of shadows, and they emerge at the foot of the Ice Spires, the mountain range right beside the Spine of the World in the north-east of the Savage Frontier. A short ride on the supernaturally fast Echo and Slider later, they find two things: a massive metallic gate, closed tightly, at the foot of the mountain they are standing in front of, as well as a long, long staircase up the mountain.

*"Yeah, this definitely is Ironslag. Gate looks pretty sturdy, and massive, but that's one way in. Chances are there are also other entrances further up. Knowing those slave drivers, they probably have a mining operation in there somewhere, and they need to let the fumes of their forges out somewhere as well,"* Drufi says, looking at the gate. *"Fire giants come and go here, from the looks of it, along with the occasional wagon, probably carrying loot or slaves."*

Sìle, meanwhile, imbues Shiver and Drufi with additional magics. It is not like Shiver or any frost giant is afraid of fire, but she could always feel that it is anathema to her to some extent. With Sìle's protections, anything short of the fires of the deepest of hells seem as if they may as well be pleasant summer breezes. "This will protect you for the rest of the day. Is there anything else I can aid you with? I could by now step through the gate, but I can't bring anyone with me. However, I can also provide divinations, distractions, and diversions. As well as the granting of wishes, albeit in a limited fashion and it is simply a very draining thing to do."

----------


## MikelaC1

I dont want to come in the front door and face all sorts of opponents, even if they are morons, they could end up dogpiling us by numbers The reference used makes her smirk at Echo. We will ascend the steps and see if there is a less guarded way to get in.

----------


## Ridai

Echo gives a grumpy look and a huff, Slider is cackling, Talamatsu doesn't get it.

The climb up the stairs is long and arduous. Or at least it would be if the party didn't ride on magically accelerated winter wolves, so instead they practically jet up the mountain, until they reach a plateau, the aerial perspective revealing several buildings, like huts and a mill, but also an iron gate blocking a tunnel leading into the mountain. There is also a larger hut in the center of a round area, most likely that of a chieftain. They see several unusual horned, heavily-furred humanoids somewhat like minotaurs walking about peacefully.

*"Okay, so, I'll spoil the surprise, those are yakfolk. This looks peaceful, but it isn't. They keep slaves and force them to do everything for them, but they are so stupidly evil about it they do not give them anything out of sheer malice and disregard, not even clothes or food, so they burn through them very quick as they work them to death, if they don't die from physical abuse first. Chances are they are fire giant lackeys, enslaving any travellers nearby via drugging or clobbering them, and giving several of them as tithes while keeping the rest. The world would be a better place if some creatures didn't exist, these are some of them,"* Drufi says, having exactly zero respect for these creatures.

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver moves her group to right next to the plateau, waiting to see if she can quietly take out a few yaks without alerting the whole village

----------


## Ridai

Shrinking to human size to better wait in ambush, Drufi picking a suitable spot, Shiver and gang lurk in the shadows. They get a good look at the creatures. Their kind seems like a close relative of the minotaur indeed, towering over the average human and at least four times as bulky. They witness faint traces of the creatures visiting abuse on their current slaves within the buildings, though they seem very intent on having the exterior seem perfectly peaceful and inviting to any visitors. Finally, two of the yakfolk warriors get closer, seemingly taking a break, talking in their baying language (Sìle translating nothing of importance, merely vicious remarks about "breaking in the new slaves"). As they step into this dead angle corner of the village, Shiver strikes.

And she gets a reality check.

The giantess remembers the start of this journey, at Nightstone, where she had to pick her fights somewhat carefully, as while she was still strong, her enemies could also visit great harm upon her. Now these yakfolk, they very much are close to minotaurs, as mentioned, their strength and toughness, lethal to the average human, especially in masses.

The thing is, we are comparing a pseudo-minotaur to a gestalt frost giantess.

Shiver, even in her human form, kills the two creatures with a total of three swings. Even a swing she would consider poorly done had no trouble finding its mark. And had she put in a modicum of additional strength behind her attacks, she still would have had no trouble carving through their feeble armor and seeming lack of tough hide (as opposed to minotaurs) and killed each creature in just one hit each.

These creatures aren't even remotely a threat to Shiver. And the village consists of perhaps a dozen yakfolk. That may have been a threat to the average adventure or a grave one even for a troop of normal soldiers, but for this party, this village had nothing at all to oppose them.

Clearly, whatever line of defense these creatures may be, it was not made with fending off giants in mind.

----------


## MikelaC1

Brandishing her sword high, still stained with yak blood, Slissht bellows SURRENDER OR DIE

*Spoiler: Intimidate*
Show

(1d20+32)[*51*]

----------


## Ridai

Everyone in the village freezes, looking to the sudden appearance of two frost giants, already having slain two of them, and looking rather intimidating. There is a moment of processing, before some just drop their axes, and others remember they have urgent business just having a general lie-down in their houses.

----------


## MikelaC1

Good choice. We understand each other. You have been in service to the fire giants. That ends now. Bring forth your leader that we may converse as to how we proceed

----------


## Ridai

It is not difficult to hear Shiver, so not long after, a yakfolk with an impressive greatsword emerges from the largest tent. *"I am Chief Kartha-Kaya. What brings you to this humble village?"* he asks in his accented voice as other yakfolk watch nervously. And preferably from a distance.

----------


## MikelaC1

I am on a mission to destabilize the fire giant clan, preferably by killing their king. Your village just happens to be in the way, probably through that gate. Normally I would just go through it and be done with you, but Drufi tells me that yakfolk are big on taking slaves and working them to death and thats something else I am on a mission to end, not just your enterprises but slavery in as many places as I can reach

----------


## Ridai

*"Ah. Yes. Absolutely. We will no longer keep slaves. In fact we do not even have slaves at the moment, so even better, surely,"* the chief says, followed by a deep bow.

"Yeah, that's just a complete lie," Sìle dryly interjects, and the Chief visibly flinches while staying bowed down.

*"Ah, ahaha,"* he starts. Sìle conveys a sense that the chief is used to giants being easily bluffed. He is feeling the weight of Drufi's stare piercing the back of his head. *"Oh, we currently have a few guests, but they will soon go their merry ways, ahaha."*

Sìle sighs, surreptitiously having cast magic in the meantime. "Searched his thoughts. Do not intend to stop slavery, have several slaves at the moment, and tithe some of them to the fire giants. They can possess people and intend to cause political upheaval via attempted murder that way in nearby dwarven holds. They are also in the habit of... murdering all their slaves as the first thing they do in case of alarm, before doing literally anything else, including verification of what the cause of alarm is." There's a long stare from Sìle. And Drufi. And Echo. And Slider. And even Talamatsu (and _that_ is _really_ damning).

*"I say we kill them all as a precaution,"* Drufi dryly suggests, taking her massive axe in both hands.

*"I assure you the evil fire giants forced us to-"* The chief continues making excuses, and Sìle just looks up at Shiver and Drufi, lips pressed into an unimpressed line, shaking her head.

----------


## MikelaC1

sigh....why do people always try to lie to me?  And with that, Shiver takes a huge roundhouse swing with her sword hoping to decapitate the creature in one shot

(1d20)[*18*]

----------


## Ridai

With the critical, Shiver decapitates the chief in one swing. The other yakfolk, shown the folly of their chief, thus should finally react more reasonably in the face of the giantess demanding they change their ways. Instead, they take off running in every direction, including a few trying to scamper up the walls they placed at the edge of the plateau.

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver goes after the nearest group of two or more, continuing her swings. The yakfolk will probably be too disorganized to pose a threat anyway, but cutting their numbers should ensure it

*Spoiler: Take out the trash*
Show

(1d20+38)[*55*] attack & (1d6+28)[*30*] damage
(1d20+38)[*54*] attack & (1d6+28)[*31*] damage
(1d20+33)[*39*] attack & (1d6+28)[*34*] damage
(1d20+28)[*30*] attack & (1d6+28)[*31*] damage

----------


## MikelaC1

*Spoiler: Confirm #1*
Show

(1d20+38)[*49*] attack & (1d6+28)[*34*] damage

----------


## Ridai

With her reach and the blind panic of the yakfolk, Shiver is able to fell three of the creatures. Drufi, meanwhile, shows that while she lacks her wife's degree of sheer toughness and brutal strength, she still has a reputation as a skilled shock trooper, demonstrated as she chases down the farthest two runners and straight up bull rushes them off the cliff. One or two scamper over a cliffside wall, but evidently fumble the descent on the other side, given their rapidly and increasingly distant screams. And Sìle, in reminiscence to the humble beginnings of their journey, blasts the rest with incredibly potent fireballs.

Within moments, the yakfolk lie defeated. In their tents, the giantesses find several small folk slaves, including a dwarf that was most likely going to act as possession target to cause chaos at the dwarven holds, and even a kidnapped moon elf princess, introducing herself as Halani Meliamne. All former slaves thank the heroines profusely. True to Drufi's advice earlier, many slaves show signs of malnutrition, lack of sleep, physical abuse, and exhaustion, as well as all of them denied even the most basic things like clothing, so many of them are also shivering from the cold. Sìle is quick to fix these matters, gathering clothes for the slaves, healing ailments and wounds, and conjuring a _heroes' feast_ to provide for them.

"I did not expect frost giantesses to come to my aid, but the gods blessed me with a pleasant surprise today. You have my deepest gratitude. The yakfolk possessed several of our hunters and murdered my brothers in their sleep before kidnapping me. Could I ask you for a favor? I long to return to the Moonwood to the west, however I am uncertain if I can make the journey on my own. I know you already did so much for me and I have nothing to offer but my gratitude at the moment, but could you find it in your heart to bring me there?" Princess Halani says, also bowing deeply to Shiver and Drufi. Drufi lets Shiver know the closest outskirts of the Moonwood are about 150 miles as the raven flies to the west, so approximately 6 hours on Echo and Slider, or 3 hours if they hustle.

*"I thought yakfolk had already hit bedrock, but they sure showed me by having started to dig deeper,"* Drufi comments, massaging her temples and sighing. Eyeing the gate leading further into the mountain, she estimates *"There is probably a way to unlock that, but honestly, you could easily just lift that open."* Shiver gets the feeling Drufi certainly wouldn't mind watching her wife ace a feat of strength.

----------


## MikelaC1

Can you wait inside the gate until we deal with the fire giants? If they happen to come by for their tribute while I am delivering you home, its going to make our job that much tougher, not to mention what happens to my team mates that I leave behind

If the moon elf is fine with that, Shiver walks up the gate, drawing several huge breaths as she does so. Arriving at the gate, she pauses a moment, and and then every muscle in her body flexes as she jerks the gate upwards to allow egress. 

*Spoiler: STR check*
Show

(1d20+16)[*27*]

----------


## Ridai

The moon elf princess nods. "Then I pray for your safety and swift return."

Between her size and sheer strength, Shiver has absolutely no problem lifting the portcullis, locking it into an open position. Drufi certainly enjoys the outcome. Inside, there is a short tunnel before it opens into a large room with a rectangular shaft leading downwards, and the mechanism and thick chains of an elevator platform linked to the waterwheel outside, making it so it perpetually makes the trip down, then up, repeat. There is a lever, and it is not hard to guess it is to stop the currently moving platform. At the moment, the platform is slowly moving up the shaft. It looks like it can bear quite a bit of weight.

There is also a doorway to the side, leading to 10ft wide winding stairs down. The clearance on the stairs is just enough for fire giants, who, in their barrel-shaped physique, are notable shorter and wider than frost giants.

The moon elf princess says "From what little I heard, the elevator leads down to Ironslag. The stairs lead to the mines. They also connect to Ironslag, though I am unsure how easy it is to find a way through the tunnels." Given they are currently hundreds of feet above the door at the foot of the mountain, they would need to navigate a great many levels of mineshafts if they tried to take the stairs.

----------


## MikelaC1

So the elevator is the way to go, and its coming up for us now. Likely with a rider, so get your blade ready Shhalt

----------


## Ridai

Drufi gets ready, moving towards the shaft to see what exactly they will be facing.

*"No one's on the elevator. Guess they forgot to switch it off or don't care. Honestly, good for us. Means going down with the next cycle won't alert anyone."*

Once the platform reaches the top, the mechanism keeps it there for a short while, allowing the party to step on, before it continues its cycle by going down again. The elevator pauses like this a few times, each time beside a passage leading into a different level of the mines, until they reach what appears to be the upper level of Ironslag. Immediately, they are greeted by heat as well as a lot of mechanical noise filling the entire complex. To the east of them, they see a corridor leading into a room through which a huge bucket chain goes from north to south, and they can see distant orc slaves working to sort the ore in those buckets, but they can't really hear much of what is happening there due to the omnipresent noise. To the west of the party, they see a corridor leading out onto a grating overlooking a huge hall. Judging by the ring of grating surrounding the elevator platform, the elevator will continue further down to, presumably, the lower level of Iron Slag.

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver decides that a little advance scouting isnt going to hurt, the elevator will go down, come back up and then go down again and they can catch a ride at that point She leads the way into western corridor to take a peek into the large hall to see what they would be up against if they just dropped in there.

----------


## Ridai

Sensing through their link what Shiver wishes to do, Drufi pulls the switch to stop the elevator. Shiver in return feels that they can't determine the direction of the elevator. It takes a relatively long time for the elevator to reach the top and come back down again.

The party moves west, onto the grating, and Shiver gets big overview. Right around them, the grating is like a balcony, with a crane in each corner, a huge adamantine hand suspended from one of them. 

*On the upper level:* 
To the north and south, Shiver can see the bucket chain move clockwise (implying the access to the mines lies somewhere in the west or northwest). Narrow tunnels have been carved through the stone to allow the bucket chain to make its way through the complex' upper level, with no paths leading to those tunnels.To the north, with no direct path there, Shiver sees another balcony overlooking the hall, in front of an open doorway leading north. Drufi's sharp senses are just barely able to hear faint words spoken in giant over the ambient noise, so most likely fire giants can currently be found there.Straight ahead to the west, she sees two more cranes, a gigantic adamantine sword suspended from both of them at once. Behind the railing, there is a straight corridor leading further west, and judging by the glow and embers, the local forge is most likely located on the western end of Ironslag.To the south, Shiver sees stairs leading from the lower level up to a grating balcony connecting a doorway leading south to the corridor to the west. The doorway to the south is blocked by a portcullis, much like the one Shiver lifted to gain access to the elevator shaft.And finally, suspended from the ceiling and chained to the floor of the hall is the helmed head and upper torso of an astoundingly big adamantine construct, somewhere between 30 to 40 feet tall, one of the eye sockets containing *easily* the biggest ruby Shiver has ever seen in her life, by far. It is not difficult to guess that this is the _vonindod,_ the construct Duke Zalto, the leader of the fire giants, wishes to reconstruct and use as a weapon. The highest point of the construct is just about 10ft below the balcony they are standing on.

*On the lower level:*
In the south-eastern corner of the hall are the 50ft tall adamantine gates. These appear to be the same they saw earlier at the foot of the mountain. Directly next to them, towards the south, are the stairs leading up to the southern walkway.Directly 50ft below them is the hallway leading to the elevator.On the western end of the hall is doorway of less monumental size than most things seen so far, one sized for a normal fire giant. Drufi guesses it leads to an office.In the northwestern corner of the hall are double doors leading to the north, currently closed.Towards the north of the hall, a large chunk of the floor is taken up by what looks like an adamantine igloo, apparently a forge of some kind, currently unlit. Sìle says she can sense a great deal of magic from it, estimating the forge itself to be an artifact.

And finally, down on the floor 50ft below the party, they see multiple creatures. One is a fire giant in royal garb and armor, with a matching crown, making it a dead giveaway that this is most likely Duke Zalto. He is flanked by two pet hellhounds, as well as two fire giant guards. Opposite of them is a party of eight drow, seemingly just arriving. They come to a halt a respectful distance away from Zalto, and they appear to exchange greetings, but the ambient noise is simply too much to make out what they are saying. On the other hands, said ambient noise is also helping to disguise them up on the grating.

*"Dealings with the drow, hm,"* Drufi says, evidently not liking this much. *"Wonder what for."*

Sìle pulled back a little, having cast a spell. She gestures her mistresses back to her. Shiver and Drufi are made to understand she is listening in on the conversation via divinations. "It indeed is Duke Zalto we see down there. The drow are Draac and Taal Xorlarrin, and their bodyguard detail. From the sounds of it, they are delivering an _iron flask_, a powerful magical object able to trap a creature within. And..." Sìle pauses, frowning, then seemingly paying a bit closer attention to verify. "and it appears the creature trapped within this flask is Maegera, the Dawn Titan, a primordial fire elemental, stolen from the forges of Gauntlgrym. This is an astoundingly powerful and dangerous elemental and... it appears Duke Zalto wants to trap it in the artifact forge to aid in restoring the _vonindod_. They are exchanging pleasantries at the moment, though there also seem indications of last-minute negotiations."

Sìle looks to Shiver and Drufi. "The fire giants being in possession of Maegera is grim news, as they will be able to produce highest quality forged and enchanted adamantine, allowing them to finish the _vonindod_ by outright replacing missing parts instead of needing to find them. The primordial is also extremely dangerous, and even the likes of Elminster would loathe to face such a creature in combat if he can avoid it, by my lowly estimation. If Maegera is put into the forge, it must not be let out, save for capturing it inside this iron flask, which the drow may be leaving with after the transaction is done. At the same time, it would be dangerous to leave such a force here in Ironslag."

----------


## MikelaC1

Do you have any sort of magic that would enable us to fly? Or at least not fall like stones?
If you do, I propose we sail straight down on them, Shake, you and I will take out the Duke as quickly as possible, kill stealing isnt an issue on this one. Sile, you try to neutralize the drow magic, if we hammer the Duke quickly, they might just vamoosh which isnt great but I can live with it. Echo and Slider, you two make life miserable for the hell puppies.

----------


## Ridai

Sìle simply gestures to Echo and Slider when asked about flight spells. "I will deal with the drow."

Echo and Slider nod in agreement to the plan. *"The little fire mutts have no chance against us,"* Echo states as absolute fact, with no shortage of contempt for the hell hounds. Slider is quite inclined to agree and grins happily.

----------


## MikelaC1

Irs a spectacular sight as Shiver pulls open the gate and then both frost giants and the two winter wolves and Sile come sailing down on the fire giant king in complete surprise. Just before they reach the ground, almost like a firework, they split apart with Shiver and Shake going after the giant, the wolves taking on the hounds and Sile doing her thing against the drow.

*Spoiler: initiative*
Show

(1d20+2)[*18*]

----------


## Ridai

Before anyone can do anything, the giantesses are on the ground and towering over the barrel-shaped fire giant duke and his body guards. Sìle drops from up above the drow and intones the names of Sune and Sharess, each bearing power that strikes the foul drow blind and deaf. The hell hounds manage to act before Echo and Slider, as they allow their mistresses to dismount. Fire breaths wash over the winter wolves... who look rather smug as Sìle's magic protects them entirely. The hell hounds, in turn, get to watch as cold gathers around the maws of Echo and Slider.

(Shiver's turn. Adjacent to Duke Zalto)

----------


## MikelaC1

The fire giant is probably used to dealing with opponents much smaller than himself, but one of the things that frost giants have always had over the fires and Shiver is bigger than even the biggest frost she remembers from her tribe. Her rage makes her already prodigious muscles grow even more and her blade flashes in the garish light of the mine, promising death for the duke and all of his men. Her aim is to kill the leader of the militaristic fires to break their morale or at least give no chance to reorganize a defense.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d20+41)[*46*] & (4d6+31)[*43*]
(1d20+41)[*48*] & (4d6+31)[*41*]
(1d20+36)[*53*] & (4d6+31)[*45*]
(1d20+31)[*50*] & (4d6+31)[*47*]

----------


## MikelaC1

*Spoiler: criticals*
Show

(1d20+36)[*47*] & (4d6+31)[*45*]
(1d20+31)[*35*] & (4d6+31)[*46*]

----------


## Ridai

Sword and axe flash. Duke Zalto is certainly tougher than most fire giants, but that means fairly little in the face of the force that is Shiver and Drufi (aka Shake; Drufi adores the nickname, though has made clear that if she is introduced primarily as Shhalt/Shake, Shiver will sleep on the proverbial couch). However, the Duke has one trick up his sleeve.

Shoving his two body guards in the way. And it takes both of them to stop the giantesses, as both are hacked through post-haste, while the Duke... runs away full speed towards the north, calling for the guards to defend their duke. *"Oh hey, look, an honest fire giant,"* Drufi calls after the cowardly Zalto.

Echo and Slider lay into the hell hounds with their frost breaths, and the singed mutts are not having a great time. They retaliate with bites, having some success, but the winter wolves are tough indeed (and once again, they ignore the additional harm that would be caused by the heat of their bites).

Sìle quickly takes the iron flask from the drow while they are blind, deaf, and generally confused.

(Shiver's turn. Duke Zalto took the run action to skedaddle after putting his guards between him and the giantesses. You can give orders to your allies as well.)

----------


## MikelaC1

Drufi, you're with me, we go after that duke. Echo and Slider, finish off the hell hounds. Sile, take whatever means needed to make sure the drow do not get their hands on that flask again. Shiver and Drufi chase after the duke (Im assuming that by your description, the other guards are incapacitated) Dont know if I get any attack rolls or not, but putting them in if I do 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d20+41)[*61*] attack & (4d6+31)[*47*] damage
and if I get a full round action
(1d20+41)[*60*] attack & (4d6+31)[*37*] damage
(1d20+36)[*42*] attack & (4d6+31)[*48*] damage
(1d20+31)[*40*] attack & (4d6+31)[*50*] damage

----------


## MikelaC1

I might not need full attack round, because I got this on the first strike

*Spoiler: Head chopping time*
Show

(1d20+41)[*58*] attack & (4d6+31)[*46*] damage

----------


## Ridai

Graced with long and powerful legs, compared to the waddling, becrowned barrel running away from her, Shiver gives chase. Her sword sings as it cuts through the air, and as she swings, there is a tiny, tiny instant where she can hear Diancastra's laughter, just on the edge of her mind, and a few choice words that Shiver somehow knows are relayed by Diancastra for her elder sister Hiatea, goddess of the hunt: 

_Off with his head!_

And as guards come storming in at various entrances to aid their duke, they watch the most powerful of the fire giants in Ironslag, nay, surely the entire Savage Frontier! run from a frost giantess. And a single perfect strike cleanly severing his head from his shoulders, leaving it with a quite dumb and surprised expression.

Duke Zalto, in all his might and glory, fully equipped, without so much of a scratch, simply one-shot on his domain, and having died a coward to boot.

Drufi, for her part, would be disappointed that she didn't get to carve up the duke, were she not as thoroughly impressed and a little aroused as she is at the moment. In the background, Echo and Slider just freeze and mangle the hell hounds. The drow, still fumbling without sight or hearing, regardless seem overcome by more urgent priorities, as they feel the urge to writhe on the floor in pleasure (courtesy of a present priestess of Sharess), though their noises are mostly swallowed by the surrounding mechanical ambiance.

None of the fire giants who witnessed what happened seem that keen on being the first to charge at Shiver, whose sword, I might add, cut so cleanly that not a drip of blood clung to it, which is quite the task given its size.

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver takes a stance in the middle of the room with her sword resting tip on the floor. She gestures to Sile to release the drow from their enchantment. 

Because I am feeling generous, you have one chance to teleport away. I have more important things to do than take on the whole drow nation Your flask however is forfeit, I will be sending it to the Harpers for disposal and containment, you should not be messing with things you have no hope to control.
As for the rest of you fire giants, you also have one chance, to join a more civilized society that is being built. The humans will be a part of it, the hills are already on board, the stones and frosts will be and the storms don't care about such things. You can either be a part of it or you can be ostracized. As a sign of good faith in joining the new world, we melt down this war machine into ingots of adamantite, half of them going to rebuild destruction that giant kind have caused, and the other half will be yours to keep and use in trade

----------


## Ridai

The drow pick themselves up off the ground, hastily retreating, though one or two cast looks back to the giantesses.

Drufi chimes in as well. *"This is Slissht, future queen of the frost giants, and you better remember her name. And in case you think we forgot, a future involving the small folk means you do not get to keep slaves. That includes other things like indentured servitude. Anyone wanting to 'well, technically' me should come down here and say that to my face."*

The fire giants don't seem particularly enthused about about submitting to a frost giantess, but if this is what the frost giants are suddenly fielding, they don't like their chances. Eventually, a fire giant blacksmith comes forward, saying that melting down the Vonindod will take a long time.

----------


## MikelaC1

Then the faster you get started on it, the sooner it will get done

----------


## Ridai

The fire giants just kind of look defeated, getting to work. The party ensures they do so with their own strength, instead of having slaves push the big wheel making the bucket chain loaded with the ore from the mines move. The freed slaves are equally thankful to and mesmerized by their saviors, Shiver seeing dozens of humans, as well as some dwarves and elves. Smaller slaves seem to have been used as snacks for hell hounds eventually, and they discover the bodies of slaves that have been worked to death (or who died from abuse), but have not been disposed of yet. Which, sadly, is fire giant business as usual.

When they think they are out of earshot/sight, some fire giants grumble about wanting to take on Shiver, but either giantess turning to them makes them swiftly reconsider. Even more heretical for fire giants, some of the younger ones find themselves to be awfully distracted by Shiver and Drufi, and when their fellow fire giants notice, they are swiftly ostracized (sometimes so those doing the ostracizing to mask their own confused feelings).

As the forge sets to taking apart and melting down the _Vonindod_, Shiver is informed the process will take at least a two weeks, as both the adamantine and the enchantments on it are tough to work with, especially without the artifact forge. They are offered the duke's chambers if they wish to stay.

Drufi has the mountain gate opened and Sìle retrieves the previously enslaved elven princess Halani, before seeing to the needs of the freed slaves.

*"Should we stick around until they're done? Not really trusting them to keep their word on their own,"* Drufi asks, mostly out of natural distrust for the fire giants (and being able to hear their thought unheard grumbling).

----------


## MikelaC1

Hanging around in the fire giant fortress, Shiver decides to start dressing a bit more provocatively, both for Drufi's benefit and to work on the rifts in fire giant hierarchy. Furthermore, any attempts to ostracize fire giants who respond positively to her are short circuited by her giving more responsibilities and duties to those giants, to make the giants understand that the old ways are gone and replaced by new ones.
She also has a special assignment for Sile, for her to use any sort of teleportation magic or her fast overland travel magic to take the flask to the Harpers for examination and disposal. She doesnt really care which Harper it is brought to, although Beldara might be a good choice or one of the Sisters, her only restriction that it not go, at least from her to that "stupid" Elminister.

----------


## Ridai

Shiver's influence takes root quickly, the fire giants never having met a giantess anywhere near her presence or beauty. Drufi tells her wife after a few days that she heard the older fire giants whisper about her "corrupting influence" taking over the younger ones, who increasingly flock to Shiver and Drufi. 

As for the huntress, she is also busy, using her skills to catch anyone wanting to suppress this change away from Shiver, while also establishing what she calls soft dominance, inviting fire giants to unarmed sparring matches, their pride making them agree, only to not win once against Drufi. Thanks to Shiver's influence on the huntress, while Drufi does let them know this way that yes, they can't take on the pair of frost giantesses, she doesn't belittle them, rather gradually introducing them to a better competition culture. In the end, she ends up mentoring a fair few of the fire giants, becoming increasingly popular (and Shiver just as much by extension).

Their rising popularity has particularly the younger fire giants enthralled with the giantesses, and Shiver's choice of dress certainly also has a great effect on them (and Drufi). A young fire giant man, seemingly one more on the artisan side of things than the warriors in this place, straight up asks Shiver if he she could serve as model for a statue, awestruck by her grace and beauty, and he somewhat shyly asks if she would consider what boils down to basically a date. On Drufi's side of things, Shiver frequently sees a young woman who while of course sharing the short stature of her kind notably lacks the obvious intense muscle mass in favor of smoother motions and more feminine curves, something found rarely among fire giants. The young woman apparently describes herself as a "flame dancer", and she makes no secret out of having eyes for Drufi, frequently asking for mentoring and sparring matches, and "just so happening" to come across her.

Sìle dutifully delivers the flask, returning a several days later, reporting that she asked Beldora for assistance and delivered the flask to the Harpers with her help. It turns out the Harpers have a network of teleportation circles spread across the Savage Frontier, which they were given access to. Sìle decided to use the trip for a few personal side activities, such as ensuring Beldora would gain more recognition among the Harpers, as well as "spoiling" the spy for a day or two for all her help. Sìle seems to think quite highly of Beldora, saying she is a diamond in the rough and that she may start realizing her potential very soon. She also checked on how the former shamaness she recruited is doing, apparently having taken to her new life as a Sharess initiate like a fish to water, bringing a wilder, more honest quality into the mix of mostly city-born priestesses. Shiver also notices that while Sìle is away, all the buff spells do not cease to work.

And finally, since they aren't constantly on the go for once, thus leading to a fair bit of downtime as the fire giants melt down the Vonindod, Drufi (or Shhalt/Shake, still adoring her nickname) spends a lot of time with Shiver, finding it difficult to stay away from her for long, being lured by her and luring her in turn. The blessings of Iallanis are never far from the two of them (seeing as their true love is undeniable, as how the seeds of love and understanding are planted among the fire giants), as are the favor of Hiatea (Drufi turning out to have quite the fondness for the three goddesses, but particularly the goddess of the hunt), and Diancastra (who seems endlessly pleased by Shiver boldly ignoring what is commonly seen as insurmountable differences).


With the Vonindod eventually melted down, Drufi does a few quick trips out of Ironslag every now and then (she doesn't particularly like being cooped up for long inside), and one day, she returns with a particular discovery: *"I've seen a cloud castle travel nearby. Took a quick look and I am positive it belongs to Countess Sansuri, de facto leader of the cloud giants. Not really sure where she is headed, but if you want to do something about the clouds, we can get to her pretty quick."*

Sìle meanwhile seems to have trouble sleeping recently, at times zoning out, being out of sorts, or looking flushed. Shiver and Drufi separately notice eventually that she seems to always look in a particular direction when she is out of it, at times simply wandering out to look into the distance.

----------


## MikelaC1

Shiver tries to catch Sile in one of her "zoned out" moments to ask her what is going on and what she is thinking about.

Talking to Drufi, her tone is more serious. Im not sure how to deal with the clouds. The hills, fires were straightforward, as will the frosts, beat their leader into submission. The clouds are another matter entirely. Im sure the countess is a step up from them both, one Im not sure we are up to. Not to mention all of her aides that will be much more organized than this rabble

Shiver tries to recall any memories she had of dealing with the Countess or any stories she heard about cloud giants.
(1d20+1)[*17*]

----------


## Ridai

Sìle is caught off-guard by Shiver. "O-oh, Slissht, I didn't notice, I'm sorry. How can I help you?" When asked what is going on with her, Shiver also noticing that Sìle called her Slissht instead of "mistress", she does the verbal equivalent of wringing hands, not sure how to start, before saying: "You know how I told you I fell in love with you the moment I saw you? That it is in my nature to serve the one I love to see them fulfill their destiny, until they let me go?" She stops, fidgeting. "I would wander and grow weak again, until I found my new love who I would accompany to greatness, and their true love, and the cycle would continue. It felt cruel back then, like I was cast aside again and again. Ever since I awakened to my goddesses' love, I realized it was a gift instead, bringing together what was meant to be, but would not have been on their own."

Sìle looks into the distance, still the same direction as always. "I still love you, Slissht. Just as I love Drufi. And I always will. The both of you gave me so much, more than I can ever repay, awakened me to my true self, and my true desires. Whenever I see you, my heart beats faster. Whenever I see you succeed, I am filled with hope for the future. Whenever you praise me, I could not be happier. But in the end, I am not meant to be with you. Neither of you will ever look at me like you look at each other. No bliss we share will ever be that Drufi gives you and vice versa. But that is alright." And it sounds like Sìle means it, like she is at peace with her place in the world.

"You regained your former strength, beauty, and glory, and exceeded all of them. You are living temples and champions to your goddesses, even if you do not pray to them, as they love you from the bottom of their hearts. It it was never that I needed to be let go. I just never wanted to admit it was time before. But I see clearer now, and it is time for me to go. I feel a yearning, a new love waiting to happen. But this time, I know it is meant for me." Sìle turns to Shiver, looking up to her, smiling from the bottom of her heart, the glow she has about her undeniable.

"I am sorry I will not be able to assist you with my spells anymore, but the enhancing spells I imbued you, Drufi, Echo, and Slider with, well, they are part of you now, part of your greatness. They will never go away, even in my absence. A gift of my love, if you are willing to indulge me in that regard. But I will not abandon your cause. Soon, the stone giants may join it, and you may eventually meet the new high priestess of your goddesses, coming to aid their living saint and the queen of giantkind." The priestess fully turns to Shiver.

"You will find healing in the touch of your wife and queen, as will she in yours. We will meet again not too long from now. And I bring parting gifts. My goddesses Sune and Sharess deepened their relationship with Iallanis, thanks to our journey, and they granted me insights into your possible futures, if you wish to know. And as for me, I would perform a final service to you and Drufi, of your choosing."

-------------------------------------

Drufi considers. *"Clouds ultimately are not that much more powerful than fire giants. As much as I loathe to admit it, fires already have a much better grasp on organization than most frosts, but we got lucky when you one-shot the duke. But having sparred with many of them, I feel we would have carved through dozens of them, easy. What the clouds have is inherent magic, if limited, also involving a lot of verticality and the limitation of sight lines. They fight smart, for the most part, meaning if they can make the fight as unfair as possible for their opponents, they will. Still, even with all that, frankly, we are wrecking balls by now. It'll take quite a few clouds to stop us."*

*"But the thing with clouds is that even though a lot of them have this snobby aristocratic attitude, they are also the ones you can most likely have a conversation with outside of the storms, or the stones if you managed to get their spiritual vibes. Doesn't exactly make for a clear, easiest path to deal with them, though. They aren't as uniform in their general attitudes as most giants. With some, you could have talks and negotiations for an alliance, maybe even get them to see your vision. Some would seek to profit from you and thus would be open to deals. Some may try to use you while feigning friendship and cooperation. Some may be open to an honorable duel for superiority. Some may outright dismiss you for being a frost giant. Hard to tell, depends on the individual. Some good, some bad, some somewhere in-between. Could also always ignore them. But we could try to at least find out what they are even up to."*

------------------------

Thinking back to what she heard about Countess Sansuri, Shiver notes that it is actually exceptional that she has heard of her distinctly, when frosts not often have contact with clouds, and their societies do not exactly overlap much. Sansuri is a countess among countesses, if what Shiver has heard is to be believed, possessing beauty and elegance beyond the usual, coupled with drive and ambition. She was never truly happy simply maintaining the status quo, she wished to make more out of her life and her legacy, for her own sake and that of other cloud giants. It can be intimidating to be in her presence, and she has little patience for fools and sycophants, but she also was not prone to the cruel tendencies of many other cloud giants, allowing her to deal with both major sides of cloud giant society and eventually rise to being recognized as the greatest among them. 

Given the opportunity the broken Ordning provides, it would be very unlikely that Countess Sansuri wasn't trying to make use of it, though it is difficult to guess what exactly she is attempting to do based on what Shiver knows. If she had to guess, Sansuri is most likely to respect strength of character, as well as strong leaders (both in leadership and their ability to make their goals a reality).

----------

